# A Midsummer Night's Dream (Summer 2014 Secret Santa) Discussion



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello lovelies!  I'm moving the "Secret Santa" discussion to its own thread rather than continue to hijack the old SS thread.  We already have Fairy Signups (the updated Elves) and a discussion going on about what questions to add to the quiz this time.  HUGE thanks to @meaganola for all of her assistance and I'm officially appointing her my second in command.  We've decided on a Midsummer Night's Dream as our theme, and we will all be each other's Fairy (or Fairy Godmother), granting fashion dreams and makeup wishes.

The current schedule is:

-Discussion starts here, and continues til the site transitions later in April.  

-The signup thread will go up on the NEW site in late April, and continue through early May (it will be for 2 weeks)

-You will have two months to shop this time, from early May through early July

-Gifts will be mailed in a two week period in early/mid July.

Please feel free to offer any questions, comments, observations, criticisms, complaints, or feigned praise here on the thread!  I'll be copying over the rules from the previous SS exchange later,- we're keeping all the same rules, regulations, and price limits as before.  

So excited, ladies!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 13, 2014)

I LOVE the theme!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 13, 2014)

Gosh, I'm so excited! I cannot wait to start shopping and discussing everyone's ideas! I'm going all out again. And, as always, if there is any extra help needed, I'm always available and willing.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 13, 2014)

Yay!  Just so all of the links are in one central place, Fairy Central Casting Call Lounge:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/142284/midsummer-swap-2014-fairy-central-casting-call-and-lounge

Survey brainstorming/discussion (please help edit this monster down!  I was having some major migraine fallout problems Friday night when I posted it, and there is some major culling that needs to happen): 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/142290/discussion-midsummer-swap-2014-survey-brainstorming

Hmm...  I should do something about my signature to reflect the new festivities!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 13, 2014)

Entirely too excited about this!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm so excited to get to participate in this (assuming it is the same rules for participation as Secret Santa!). I couldn't have participated for SS2013, but I loved reading all of your gifts to each other!

Thanks for organizing!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm definitely interested in this!!! The idea is wonderful and the theme is amazing!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hsalt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so excited to get to participate in this (assuming it is the same rules for participation as Secret Santa!). I couldn't have participated for SS2013, but I loved reading all of your gifts to each other!

Thanks for organizing!
Unfortunately, I think that this round is only going to be open for signups to people who did SeSa 2013.  But, really, the true fun is in the slumber party-ness of the discussion thread and fairying!  There's no prerequisite for being a fairy.  Definitely hang out and chat with us, though, so we can get to know you for the real SeSa in November/December!  It's more fun putting packages together for people we *know*!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Unfortunately, I think that this round is only going to be open for signups to people who did SeSa 2013.  But, really, the true fun is in the slumber party-ness of the discussion thread and fairying!  There's no prerequisite for being a fairy.  Definitely hang out and chat with us, though, so we can get to know you for the real SeSa in November/December!  It's more fun putting packages together for people we *know*!
Ooo sad face, somehow I missed that--thought it would be like SeSa with open sign ups. I will do my best to hang around for the "slumber party"!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes, sorry!  It is only open for those who participated in the Nov/Dec SS.  I really hope you stick around and hang out with us, this discussion thread is a great way to meet everyone!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Apr 13, 2014)

> Yes, sorry! Â It is only open for those who participated in the Nov/Dec SS. Â I really hope you stick around and hang out with us, this discussion thread is a great way to meet everyone!


 Agreed! Half the fun was meeting all you fabulous people on the discussion thread.


----------



## LadyK (Apr 13, 2014)

I am so excited for this.  I'm saving my BB points so I can make my dollars go a bit further.


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 13, 2014)

Yay, our own thread!! I'm really excited to participate in this again, as SeSa was entirely too much fun and I'm kinda getting sick of beauty shopping for myself and my mom only! hahaha


----------



## meaganola (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm crossing my fingers that I get a fannish person of one of three or four particular persuasions *and* that a certain Kickstarter backer reward arrives in time to be included in this package!  The timing is currently cutting it close, and most Kickstarters I've dealt with have had delays (one of them in particular was supposed to be delivered in  November -- 2013.  Still waiting on that one, but that's what happens when you're dealing with an elaborate art book).  And, yup, saving Birchbox points over here.  And setting lots of stuff aside from sub boxes/GWPs/order freebies to possibly include and/or swap for other stuff to include!  I learned some fantastic tricks about getting the most bang for my buck last time around.  With the longer shopping window, I'm hoping that I can work the same magic this time around even without things like Black Friday specials!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, sorry!  It is only open for those who participated in the Nov/Dec SS.  I really hope you stick around and hang out with us, this discussion thread is a great way to meet everyone!
I totally missed that lol. Does that include those who were just in the nail polish secret santa!?


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 13, 2014)

> I totally missedÂ that lol. Does that include those who were just in the nail polish secret santa!?


 Been wondering about this too ...


----------



## tnorth1852 (Apr 13, 2014)

How have I missed the discussion about this?! Sounds awesome! Loveeeeeddddd the last round of SS!


----------



## EmpressMelli (Apr 13, 2014)

So excited! I'll definitely have to start saving birchbox points and setting aside some fun extras for this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 13, 2014)

> > Â  Yes, sorry! Â It is only open for those who participated in the Nov/Dec SS. Â I really hope you stick around and hang out with us, this discussion thread is a great way to meet everyone!
> 
> 
> I totally missedÂ that lol. Does that include those who were just in the nail polish secret santa!?


 Yes Nails is fine! Either/or. I organized the nails one so I have a pretty good sense of those who participated and it went really well. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## trekkersangel (Apr 13, 2014)

I can't stop smiling! I'm SO excited to have this fun thread up &amp; busy again. I missed all you sweet ladies &amp; our fun conversations!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes Nails is fine! Either/or. I organized the nails one so I have a pretty good sense of those who participated and it went really well.

Sorry for the confusion!
Woo hoo! I am excited :3333


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi! How do I sign up for this? I am so excited to do the Secret Santa and wondered how to go about doing it??? If someone would let me know I would be appreciative.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 13, 2014)

> Hi! How do I sign up for this? I am so excited to do the Secret Santa and wondered how to go about doing it??? If someone would let me know I would be appreciative.


 It's not open for signups yet! All of the current information is in the first post of this thread on this page.


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 13, 2014)

This is going to be so much fun!!!


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 13, 2014)

> Yes Nails is fine! Either/or. I organized the nails one so I have a pretty good sense of those who participated and it went really well. Sorry for the confusion!


 Hooray! The SeSa4Nails was so fun and I had such a great Santa. Can't wait!


----------



## chelsealady (Apr 13, 2014)

This is going to be great. I went to the fairy name generator and got a fairy name. Lol. My fairy name is Meadow Elffilter She is cheerful and friendly. She lives in fields where wild flowers and poppies grow. She can only be seen on midsummer's eve. She wears a skirt made of red petals and has transparent green wings like a cicada.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 13, 2014)

> It's not open for signups yet! All of the current information is in the first post of this thread on this page.


 Thank you so much! I look forward to doing it! Nancy : ). Have to find my Fairy name too! Woohoo!!!!


----------



## DeSha (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh goodie gumdrops!! I can't wait for everything to get underway. 






@chelsealady, the name generator is a fun idea. I went and got a name too, but it has to grow on me, lol! Guess I need to update my profile now.

My fairy name is: *Hemlock Moonwand*

_She is a messenger of the moon goddess. She lives close to vixen and badger sets. She can only be seen when the seeker holds a four-leafed clover. She wears black and white like a badger and has bright blue butterfly wings._


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 13, 2014)

My fairy name is Buttercup Willowshimmer She casts weird dreams. She lives in clover fields where fairy rings grow. She can only be seen when the first flowers begin to blossom. She wears bright clover green and has delicate green coloured wings like a cicada. But you can call me PRINCESS BUTTERCUP!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 13, 2014)

My Fairy Name is "Gossamer Beamtree". I am a beacon of shimmery light that flows from the beaming tree!!! Yippe!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## alterkate (Apr 14, 2014)

Super excited for this!! I had to try the fairy name generator too:

My fairy name isFen DemondancerShe is a playful mischief maker. She lives in reed marshes and lonely fenland. She can only be seen when the bees swarm and the crickets chirrup. She wears pale pink marshmallow flowers and has red wings like a brightly coloured butterfly.


----------



## LadyK (Apr 14, 2014)

So my fairy name is:

Hazel Heartwitch

She casts love spells. She lives in places hexed and tainted by black magic. She can only be seen in the enchanted moment between sleep and waking. She wears black feathers and rose petals and has colourful cerise wings like a bright butterfly.


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 14, 2014)

Oooh yours is mysterious, I like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *hsalt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so excited to get to participate in this (assuming it is the same rules for participation as Secret Santa!). I couldn't have participated for SS2013, but I loved reading all of your gifts to each other!

Thanks for organizing!
Unfortunately, I think that this round is only going to be open for signups to people who did SeSa 2013.  But, really, the true fun is in the slumber party-ness of the discussion thread and fairying!  There's no prerequisite for being a fairy.  Definitely hang out and chat with us, though, so we can get to know you for the real SeSa in November/December!  It's more fun putting packages together for people we *know*!

^We should probably stick this in the first post on the thread or something. Or are we still working out the official 'rules'? 

My fairy name is Hazel Yewglimmer. 





She casts spells of enchantment. She lives in places hexed and tainted by black magic. She can only be seen when the sun sets on the day of a completed harvest. She wears black feathers and rose petals and has russet-coloured wings like a brightly coloured butterfly.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm sticking with the name @magicalmom (mortal Queen Hippolyta) gave me -- Titania, Queen of the Fairies -- but the fairy name generator gave me:

Quote: Cherry PepperwandShe plays tricks on small children and old folk. She lives in fruit orchards and vineyards. She can only be seen when the seeker holds a four-leafed clover. She wears red, cerise and purple berry colours and has autumnal brown wings, like a butterfly.

Here's the weird part:  My middle name -- which wasn't entered into the generator -- actually means orchard or vineyard.

In completely unrelated news, I wish that _X-Men 3_ didn't suck as hard as it does.  I'm watching _X-Men: First Class_ (less than five weeks until _Days of Future Past_!  Eeeee!), and I really want to watch the stinger for _X3_ because MOIRA!, but I despise the director and refuse own it.  Maybe I can coax my connection into lasting long enough for me to watch it on YouTube.  It likes to stall out frequently.


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 14, 2014)

So excited about this!!! I'm already collecting and hording!!!!!!  I can not wait to start stalking my fairy and trying to figure out who has me!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 14, 2014)

I already have some gift ideas for about 25% of the people participating so far... This probably means I spend too much time on here, but oh well!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 14, 2014)

Yay! Glad to be a part of this


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm the love fairy! I wonder how it knew from my name that fall is my favorite season, partly because my birthday is often the first day of autumn? And that purple and green are my favorite colors, especially for nail polish (hint, hint)? My fairy name is Juniper Vinetree She brings couples together. She lives in clear-headed pine forests. She can only be seen when the first leaves fall from the trees. She wears purple juniper colours and has gentle green butterfly wings


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 14, 2014)

At this rate, we might still have snow here for Summer Santa. Two inches already.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 14, 2014)

A note on the fairy thing from Titania, Queen of the Fairies and Hand of Queen Hippolyta: This all started because bossy big sister right here was trying to come up with a summer version of SeSa elves, aka the helpers who would act as go-betweens for Santas and Santees. Unless you post in the Casting Call thread volunteering your services, I'm not adding you to the helper list, and if you *do* post over there asking to be added to the list, you are volunteering to be a helper fairy. Neither of these places are signing up to be in the swap itself. I'm starting to get confused about who is volunteering to fairy and who is just getting into the spirit of the theme, and that's not a good thing for a fairy wrangler to be. Thanks!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you for putting so much effort into getting this started. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes!  If you'd like to be a helper fairy, please volunteer in the Fairy Recruiting thread (meaganola posted a link upthread).  If you want to have a fun fairy name, GO FOR IT!  All are welcome to be beautiful fairies, but the HELPER FAIRIES must read the "job description" on the other thread (to make sure it's something you want to do) and volunteer there.

Thanks, my lovelies!  We're trying to keep this as organized as (humanly) possible!  Looks like Puck is already up to his usual mischief.  Silly boy fairies.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 14, 2014)

Well now I want to sign up for the fairy recruting thread just to get a whimsical fairy name!

Copying and pasting this here to use later ;]

_Buttercup Flameweb _

She lights fires in the heart. She lives in clover fields where fairy rings grow. She can only be seen in the mist of an early morning. She wears bright clover green and has fiery orange butterfly wings.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 14, 2014)

My fairy name is so Cla$$y. I love it. Its perfect. and will also make a stripper name that says "hey, i'm a class lady but i am also whimsical"

Rain Quillglitter: She watches over the birds. She lives near bubbling brooks where Lords and Ladies and cuckoo's pint grow. She can only be seen in the light of a shooting star. She wears a dress made of deep blue petals and has lemon coloured butterfly wings.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 14, 2014)

Haha and everyone now has their fairy names AND Halloween costumes! Queen Hippolyta here. Everyone can have a fairy name! You don't have to volunteer to pick a fairy name! In fact, lets see I I can copy/paste this from my phone correctly: My fairy name is Feather Moonglitter She is a messenger of the moon goddess. She lives in high places where the clouds meet the earth. She can only be seen in the light of a shooting star. She wears raven-black feathers and has bright blue butterfly wings.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 14, 2014)

SO EXCITED FOR THIS!!

Columbine Demonglow

She is a playful mischief maker. She lives in mushroom fields and quiet meadows. She can only be seen in the light of a full moon. She wears lilac and purple like columbine flowers and has red wings like a brightly coloured butterfly.

Who knew that Columbine flowers were SO PRETTY?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 14, 2014)

This is really too much fun already!  So glad we are doing this--it puts a huge smile on my face every time I visit one of our Midsummer threads!  I love you ladies!


----------



## Jac13 (Apr 14, 2014)

I think my name will be Princess Luna


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think my name will be Princess Luna
This is basically my cats name ;] well she's Luna, but she's also the princess of my house.


----------



## luckyme502 (Apr 14, 2014)

My fairy name is:  Briar Pepperfilter - She plays tricks on small children and old folk. She lives in leafy dells and bluebell glades. She can only be seen on midsummer's eve. She wears bluebell-blue dresses and has autumnal brown wings, like a butterfly.  

I can't wait!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Apr 14, 2014)

I am sooooo excited. I finally have more time again to browse around the MUT world and after the Secret Santa was so much fun, seeing all the reveals, I am really looking forward to this gift exchange!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Apr 14, 2014)

> At this rate, we might still have snow here for Summer Santa. Two inches already.Â :madno:


 Yuck I think some of that is coming our way. The weather here has been worse than my mood swings pmsing


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 14, 2014)

I am going to have psychotic dogs all afternoon and night--we are supposed to have a huge line of thunderstorms!  Yuck!  This cold front is far too late--winter is over--go away!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 14, 2014)

> I am going to have psychotic dogs all afternoon and night--we are supposed to have a huge line of thunderstorms! Â Yuck! Â This cold front is far too late--winter is over--go away!


 Me too! I have a 5lb. Yorkie and she just goes nuts and shakes when it storms and guess what's going on today??? LOL if I make through today, I will be a happy camper!!!


----------



## Jac13 (Apr 14, 2014)

That's my Buttercup! She is a lunatic with the thunderstorms. But Nessie the younger one is very calm


----------



## Jac13 (Apr 14, 2014)

> This is basically my cats name ;] well she's Luna, but she's also the princess of my house.


 Wow you have a cat name Luna and I have a dog name Buttercup.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Apr 14, 2014)

> I am going to have psychotic dogs all afternoon and night--we are supposed to have a huge line of thunderstorms! Â Yuck! Â This cold front is far too late--winter is over--go away!


 There is one thing I don't need! Side note: Mila got scared of something when my husband walked her, got out of her collar and ran off for 4 blocks. All her paws wound, front leg in a aplint for the last month (just got off) she gets scared of the most random things but thunderstorms are not one of them. Basketball hoops leaning on the other hand? Not a big fan. She is hard to figure out sometimes.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow you have a cat name Luna and I have a dog name Buttercup.
that's hilarious! our nicknames are clearly appropriate then ;]


----------



## Jac13 (Apr 14, 2014)

> that's hilarious! our nicknames are clearly appropriate then ;]


 Yep, lol


----------



## JC327 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sticking with the name @magicalmom (mortal Queen Hippolyta) gave me -- Titania, Queen of the Fairies -- but the fairy name generator gave me:

Quote: Cherry PepperwandShe plays tricks on small children and old folk. She lives in fruit orchards and vineyards. She can only be seen when the seeker holds a four-leafed clover. She wears red, cerise and purple berry colours and has autumnal brown wings, like a butterfly.

Here's the weird part:  My middle name -- which wasn't entered into the generator -- actually means orchard or vineyard.

In completely unrelated news, I wish that _X-Men 3_ didn't suck as hard as it does.  I'm watching _X-Men: First Class_ (less than five weeks until _Days of Future Past_!  Eeeee!), and I really want to watch the stinger for _X3_ because MOIRA!, but I despise the director and refuse own it.  Maybe I can coax my connection into lasting long enough for me to watch it on YouTube.  It likes to stall out frequently.

I cant wait for that movie! Its supposed to come out earlier here in Germany.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

At this rate, we might still have snow here for Summer Santa. Two inches already. 






Yuck I think some of that is coming our way. The weather here has been worse than my mood swings pmsing Sounds like you need some chocolate!


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 14, 2014)

I was just a MuT lurker during SeSa last year, but I loved reading the threads. It was such a happy place, and I'm looking forward to seeing all the pretties that you ladies will be giving and receiving this summer!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Apr 14, 2014)

> Sounds like you need some chocolate!


 You know me so well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alterkate (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think my name will be Princess Luna
This is basically my cats name ;] well she's Luna, but she's also the princess of my house.


Aww, I have a Luna kitty too! She's all black and 14 years old, making her the Grande Dame of the household.


----------



## slinka (Apr 15, 2014)

Dat sub, su-su-su-sub.

Yeah that is meant to be read in the tune of the thong song. Deal with it.

Excited for this magic to happen!


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 15, 2014)

My fairy name is *Nettle Vinefly* She brings couples together. She lives in brambles and blackberry bushes. She can only be seen at midday under a quiet, cloudless sky. She wears purple and green like berries and leaves and has gentle green butterfly wings. Works for me green is my favorite color &amp; I love love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> By the way, [@]slinka[/@] thanks now I have the thong song stuck in my head!


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 15, 2014)

Can't wait for this weeee


----------



## LadyK (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dat sub, su-su-su-sub.

Yeah that is meant to be read in the tune of the thong song. Deal with it.

Excited for this magic to happen!
I love your new profile pic!  Very appropriate for the fairy theme.  

I am also loving seeing all of you on this thread.  I feel like it's a Secret Santa reunion.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 15, 2014)

I do so love that we are doing this all over again!  I cannot wait to see how I am going to spoil my summer santee (do we have a better term for this?)!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 15, 2014)

> I do so love that we are doing this all over again! Â I cannot wait to see how I am going to spoil my summer santee (do we have a better term for this?)!


 Fairy godchild, since I guess we're going with fairy godmother for the senders?


----------



## slinka (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love your new profile pic!  Very appropriate for the fairy theme.  

I am also loving seeing all of you on this thread.  I feel like it's a Secret Santa reunion.  




Thanks! I am a sparkly fairy every day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know right?! I missed the sesa group! We had so much fun!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Fairy godchild, since I guess we're going with fairy godmother for the senders?
Love it!


----------



## slinka (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


By the way, @slinka thanks now I have the thong song stuck in my head!
lol, You're welcome! =p


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  lol, You're welcome! =p
If I bust out into that song in my office, my college students are going to think I have finally lost it, and my Department Chair is going to have me committed!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 15, 2014)

> > I do so love that we are doing this all over again! Â I cannot wait to see how I am going to spoil my summer santee (do we have a better term for this?)!
> 
> 
> Fairy godchild, since I guess we're going with fairy godmother for the senders?


 YES. I never liked "Santee", it's a weird word to me. Fairy Godchild is perfect!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh and I still want to use Sandal Stuffers instead of Stocking Stuffers for the Midsummer Exchange!


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 15, 2014)

> Oh and I still want to use Sandal Stuffers instead of Stocking Stuffers for the Midsummer Exchange!


 Love love this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 15, 2014)

Can I say to quote my favorite workout I am armed and dangerous already and I don't know who my angel/fairy is yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Apr 15, 2014)

I wanna shop for my girl now...but...y'know....I don't know who they are =p


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 15, 2014)

Trying to brainstorm what to do next week when MUT is down....I guess I will use the time to clean the house, and switch my clothes in my closet from winter to spring (ha--it is snowing right now).  So, that should take care of the first day....  Waaaaaa!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Apr 15, 2014)

Yay for fairies and fairy godmothers that send each other boxes full of makeup and beauty *magic*!!!!


----------



## chelsealynn (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Fairy godchild, since I guess we're going with fairy godmother for the senders?
Aww, I love that!


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ahhh so that's what this thread is! I saw it a few times and thought it was a thread about the book! Lol!!! I'm so in!!!!! Glad we have more time to shop! My fairy name is *Moth Vineshimmer* lol!!!! _She brings couples together. She lives close to caverns and stalactite grottoes. She can only be seen when the first flowers begin to blossom. She wears dresses stitched with crystals and has gentle green butterfly wings. _ Haha! The shimmer and dresses with crystals part is perfect for me, but no moths--they're scary---eeeekk!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 16, 2014)

According to the fairy name generator the following is my official fairy name:

Hazel Goldspider; she likes to steal shiny coins and pretty trinkets. She lives in places hexed and tainted by black magic. She can only be seen when the dry seed cases pop. She wears black feathers and rose petals and has bright lemon coloured wings like a cicada. 

That does explain me pretty well, I love the color black and black magic. I also really like rose petals and shiny stuff...

But I am sticking with Sookie Stackhouse as my fairy name, because I am stubborn like that. And I'd like to think that I could someday look like Anna Paquin.


----------



## Pup2013 (Apr 16, 2014)

This is so much fun even though I can't participate cus I'm new can't wait for SeSa but I'm excited to see the unwrappings! My fairy name is Chanter Icewand She protects the vulnerable and brings justice to the wronged. She lives in church yards and places of the dead. She can only be seen when the seeker holds a four-leafed clover. She wears silver skirts and white feather down and has icy blue butterfly wings.


----------



## slinka (Apr 16, 2014)

Couldn't help myself- I totally just bought some *extras* for my fairy/fairygodchild or whatever we're calling it lol. It's gonna take ages to get here anyways, so it works out. (It doesn't count against your no-buy if it's for others, right? RIGHT?! hahaha)


----------



## chelsealynn (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Couldn't help myself- I totally just bought some *extras* for my fairy/fairygodchild or whatever we're calling it lol. It's gonna take ages to get here anyways, so it works out. (It doesn't count against your no-buy if it's for others, right? RIGHT?! hahaha)
 
How exciting!  Buying for your fairy god child is definitely an exception to a no-buy (in my head at least).  I can't wait to start shopping for someone else again


----------



## Last Contrast (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm Gossamer Goblinglow! hehe. So looking forward to this one


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 18, 2014)

I just saw this thread, definitely in when signups roll around!

My Fairy Name is:

Feather Windwand

She brings gentle breezes to change the weather. She lives in high places where the clouds meet the earth. She can only be seen when the seeker holds a four-leafed clover. She wears raven-black feathers and has silvery lilac butterfly wings.


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 18, 2014)

My fairy name is Gossamer Pepperdancer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Apr 18, 2014)

In slumber party news, I don't know who owns it, but this car is currently parked on the street in front of my apartment:


----------



## chelsealynn (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

In slumber party news, I don't know who owns it, but this car is currently parked on the street in front of my apartment:



I enjoyed that way too much.  Thanks for sharing!

ETA: bizarre things seem to happen in/around your apartment.  Birds inside a few weeks ago, zombie hunters outside today.  My surroundings are pretty boring usually, however, one of my neighbors said he had a rabid raccoon on his lawn and now I'm afraid to go outside.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 19, 2014)

> I enjoyed that way too much.Â  Thanks for sharing! ETA: bizarre things seem to happen in/around your apartment.Â  Birds inside a few weeks ago, zombie hunters outside today.Â  My surroundings are pretty boring usually, however, one of my neighbors said he had a rabid raccoon on his lawn and now I'm afraid to go outside.


 I live in Portland. Southeast Portland, to be precise. This is pretty much the epicenter of weird. Did I ever tell the story about the woman walking the unusual-even-for-SE PDX a couple of years ago?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 19, 2014)

Even if you have, we'd love to hear it! It's an open discussion thread that is PERFECT for fun stories!!!!


----------



## Lily V (Apr 19, 2014)

ahahaha, this is such a great theme for a secret giftee swap!  Kudos to y'all for coming up with it!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I had tons of fun in the nails SS swap, I should join this one too..

ok, so my fairy name would be:

*Rain Willowfilter*

She casts weird dreams. She lives near bubbling brooks where Lords and Ladies and cuckoo's pint grow. She can only be seen on midsummer's eve. She wears a dress made of deep blue petals and has delicate green coloured wings like a cicada. 

Not bad, I have weird dreams all the time &amp; love the idea of a dress made out of deep blue petals...  Cool!


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 19, 2014)

I love the theme for this swap! I can't wait to being stalking and shopping for a new friend!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 19, 2014)

The story:  So.  A couple of years ago right around this time of year, I was driving through SE Portland (it happened to be the street that passes the grocery store where the _Portlandia_ skit about bringing your own grocery bags was filmed, although that has nothing to do with this story).  I hit a red light (at the other end of the block from the grocery store, in fact), which is not unusual, but it's why I had time for the rest of this anecdote to get placed in my brain.  As I was sitting there waiting for the light to change, I noticed an older lady (probably in her mid-70s if not mid-80s) dressed to go out for a nice stroll on the lovely warm, sunny, spring day that it was.  She had a leash in her hand.  She was clearly talking to the animal at the end of the leash.  It was a thin, lightweight leash like you might use for an small elderly dog that just needs a gentle tug in order to stop wandering off.  I was curious to see what critter was on the other end of the leash (I was expecting an iguana, Gila monster, or Komodo dragon), so as I drove by, I looked down at her feet to observeâ€¦

A box turtle.  About six inches wide and probably eight inches long.  The leash was tied around its body.

Today, I feel like I had a quintessential fortysomething PDXer day.  I went to Music Millennium (local fairly legendary independent record store) to pick up The Both's cd (Aimee Mann!  Ted Leo!), and there was some sort of indie probably-Kickstarter-funded video shoot going on.  The Both went directly into xAavier's (yes, my car is named after Professor X) cd player and remained there on repeat until I got home (and now I have it ripped to my hard drive and on shuffle), and I already have some songs memorized for singing-along purposes.  Best $10.99 spent this year, and there was a coupon in the RSD swag bag for 20% at the Doc Martens store, so I'll have to remember to get there this week.  I actually do have a new pair of Docs on my shopping list, but they have been on there for a few years at this point.  I just keep putting them off.  I stopped by Burgerville (local sustainable fast food chain) to get a turkey burger, and then I made the rounds of several Fred Meyers to try to find the essence Bloom Me Up collection in untouched condition (and then I realized after I got home that someone had used the shimmer powder.  I put some rubbing alcohol on it to sanitize it).  EVERY SINGLE PARKING SPACE at a couple of them were full.  It was worse than Christmas Eve.  Then I hit Trader Joe's (the only non-Portland/Pacific Northwest place I went today, now that I think about it.  Okay, Freddy's is now a Kroger company, but it was totally PNW when I was growing up) to get some stuff to heat and eat for dinner because this is going to be another stress week at work, and I got the last parking space there, too!  Crazy.

I had originally planned on staying home all day cleaning, but then I found out about The Both and the fact that it was Record Store Day, and plans changed mid-week.  Oh, well.  I can clean tomorrow.  My apartment will still be messy.  Until hell freezes over, my apartment will be messy. And tomorrow night, _Game of Thrones_ at my aunt's!  Who's still celebrating last Sunday's episode, bummed it wasn't more violent, and anxiously awaiting the fallout?

(And tonight is what I usually do when it's Saturday night and I'm stressed out/overworked/tired:  Horror movies, most likely on Netflix, and snacks.  I'm not feeling up to even nuking something more solid for dinner.  On the up side, seven hours of overtime on my next paycheck, and we get a helper bee temp this week to do all of the time-consuming stuff that anyone can do with no specialized training or system access.  I have a sizable collating project that I am very much looking forward to handing over to someone so I can concentrate on posting payments.  It took me half an hour on Friday just to print the files out, and it will take a hell of a lot longer to match all of the pieces, and I just don't have the time to do it right now.)

(So who is going to post a story next so this is no longer a Meagan's-exhausted-ramblings thread?)


----------



## ZeeOmega (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The story:  So.  A couple of years ago right around this time of year, I was driving through SE Portland (it happened to be the street that passes the grocery store where the _Portlandia_ skit about bringing your own grocery bags was filmed, although that has nothing to do with this story).  I hit a red light (at the other end of the block from the grocery store, in fact), which is not unusual, but it's why I had time for the rest of this anecdote to get placed in my brain.  As I was sitting there waiting for the light to change, I noticed an older lady (probably in her mid-70s if not mid-80s) dressed to go out for a nice stroll on the lovely warm, sunny, spring day that it was.  She had a leash in her hand.  She was clearly talking to the animal at the end of the leash.  It was a thin, lightweight leash like you might use for an small elderly dog that just needs a gentle tug in order to stop wandering off.  I was curious to see what critter was on the other end of the leash (I was expecting an iguana, Gila monster, or Komodo dragon), so as I drove by, I looked down at her feet to observeâ€¦

A box turtle.  About six inches wide and probably eight inches long.  The leash was tied around its body.

I had a feeling you were going to say it was a turtle! I had something similar happen on one of my first times visiting NYC as a kid. I was walking with my family somewhere on 5th Ave and then had to do a double take at the person walking the person walking a turtle with some light rope tied around the middle of his shell. I can't remember if it was a man or a woman, but the turtle always sticks in my mind.

Another odd one I've seen was in Japan. I don't know if the young man did it because he was fishing for attention or just really loved his pet, but he would harness up and take his bunny for walks at various festivals. He always had young women fawning over the bunny whenever you came across them. My husband and I thought it was a rather clever pick-up technique.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 19, 2014)

Ok, your wish is my command your majesty!

So my junior year of college I studied abroad in England and the University had purchased a number of tickets for a two week trip to Venice in December--unfortunately for them, they purchased more tickets than they ended up needing, so they ended up offering places on the trip for VERY little--I think around 150 British pounds for airfare and two weeks of hotel--needless to say, I jumped at the chance.

Our hotel was near the train station--read away from everything interesting in Venice, but cheap, and we were packed in four to five to a room, but we were young.  Anyway, my roommates were a gay couple, one from England and one from Spain, a former Italian model, and a British girl who was dating a Italian restaurant owner in England.  They were all in the class that was on the trip for a real purpose, whereas I was just there for fun.  Most nights everyone was together and we would go to clubs or just have fun--the former model was always a hoot because she would get so wasted that she would end up sleeping with one of the other guys on the trip each night and then complain that he was looking at her strangely during the day.  Anyway, one night they were all away on a trip and I went off to St. Mark's Square for dinner.  I had a great meal and was walking back to the hotel in the dark when I heard footsteps behind me.  When I sped up, they sped up, when I turned, they turned.  I started outright running and turning down alleys, and ducking in doorways.  It was something right out of a movie.  I just kept looking for signs for the train station knowing that I could find my way back to my hotel from there, and that there would be light at the train station.  Eventually, I found a bar that was open and amazingly, there was a group of the people from my trip gathered around one of the tables.  I ducked in and squeezed between two of the guys.  A moment later, two guys walked in and I noticed that they had been at the restaurant with me--oh my goodness, they had found me.  They walked right up to me and said something in Italian--and held up my purse.  My roommates then took me back to the hotel where we ate Baci chocolate, drank Heniken and watched German porn dubbed in Italian--life was good again!


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I had a feeling you were going to say it was a turtle! I had something similar happen on one of my first times visiting NYC as a kid. I was walking with my family somewhere on 5th Ave and then had to do a double take at the person walking the person walking a turtle with some light rope tied around the middle of his shell. I can't remember if it was a man or a woman, but the turtle always sticks in my mind.

Another odd one I've seen was in Japan. I don't know if the young man did it because he was fishing for attention or just really loved his pet, but he would harness up and take his bunny for walks at various festivals. He always had young women fawning over the bunny whenever you came across them. My husband and I thought it was a rather clever pick-up technique.

A bunny harness isn't strange at all! I would put mine in harnesses if I took them outside, and a harness is actually the proper way to leash a bunny because of their skeletal structures.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
A bunny harness isn't strange at all! I would put mine in harnesses if I took them outside, and a harness is actually the proper way to leash a bunny because of their skeletal structures.
You learn something new everyday!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I had a feeling you were going to say it was a turtle! I had something similar happen on one of my first times visiting NYC as a kid. I was walking with my family somewhere on 5th Ave and then had to do a double take at the person walking the person walking a turtle with some light rope tied around the middle of his shell. I can't remember if it was a man or a woman, but the turtle always sticks in my mind.

Another odd one I've seen was in Japan. I don't know if the young man did it because he was fishing for attention or just really loved his pet, but he would harness up and take his bunny for walks at various festivals. He always had young women fawning over the bunny whenever you came across them. My husband and I thought it was a rather clever pick-up technique.

A bunny harness isn't strange at all! I would put mine in harnesses if I took them outside, and a harness is actually the proper way to leash a bunny because of their skeletal structures.


Oh, I know that harnessing is the best way for a lot of animals, bunnies included, but I would never have thought of taking a bunbun to festival. They seem too skittish to me to handle the large crowds, drumming, and kids on the loose. Then again, the bunny did get shielded by plenty of women.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
A bunny harness isn't strange at all! I would put mine in harnesses if I took them outside, and a harness is actually the proper way to leash a bunny because of their skeletal structures.

Bunnies question: how messy are they?  My roommate is trying to convince me we need one- but we lost the cat (cancer) almost a year ago and pets just seem expensive right now.  I'm going to grad school starting in June, roommate's about to end grad school, we're going to be getting a new roommate in August.. just a lot of things happening.  Are they hard to potty train?  Do yours stay in a cage when you're gone and just let them out when you're around?  I've only had a bunny once, and she stayed in a cage all the time (I was also pretty little).


----------



## slinka (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Bunnies question: how messy are they?  My roommate is trying to convince me we need one- but we lost the cat (cancer) almost a year ago and pets just seem expensive right now.  I'm going to grad school starting in June, roommate's about to end grad school, we're going to be getting a new roommate in August.. just a lot of things happening.  Are they hard to potty train?  Do yours stay in a cage when you're gone and just let them out when you're around?  I've only had a bunny once, and she stayed in a cage all the time (I was also pretty little).
I've never had one, but one of my best friends used to raise them with her mom (I.E she did all of the work...) and she says that although she loved the bastards to death- they were messy as hell! She said she was glad they had outside facilities for them because of the mess.
But, like I said, all I know is from that friend  /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh, I know that harnessing is the best way for a lot of animals, bunnies included, but I would never have thought of taking a bunbun to festival. They seem too skittish to me to handle the large crowds, drumming, and kids on the loose. Then again, the bunny did get shielded by plenty of women. 

I think it would depend on the bun, I can see some being so laid back that that sort of thing wouldn't phase them at all.


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Bunnies question: how messy are they?  My roommate is trying to convince me we need one- but we lost the cat (cancer) almost a year ago and pets just seem expensive right now.  I'm going to grad school starting in June, roommate's about to end grad school, we're going to be getting a new roommate in August.. just a lot of things happening.  Are they hard to potty train?  Do yours stay in a cage when you're gone and just let them out when you're around?  I've only had a bunny once, and she stayed in a cage all the time (I was also pretty little).

They can be housetrained fairly easily. I would leave mine in their cage when I wasn't home or asleep, but they would have free time in the house when I was home


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've never had one, but one of my best friends used to raise them with her mom (I.E she did all of the work...) and she says that although she loved the bastards to death- they were messy as hell! She said she was glad they had outside facilities for them because of the mess.
But, like I said, all I know is from that friend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is my eternal worry- I need a clean bunny!


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
They can be housetrained fairly easily. I would leave mine in their cage when I wasn't home or asleep, but they would have free time in the house when I was home

That's a doable thing!  Hmm.. maybe.. we can get a bunny.


----------



## utgal2004 (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi Ladies! So excited to see you all together in one place again. I've missed Secret Santa so much!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 19, 2014)

Haha OK my turn, unfortunately my week was not nearly as cool as Meagan's! In fact, this is pretty much a rant.  Apologies in advance for any whininess.  I'm gonna put it behind a spoiler in case anyone's not in the mood for A Series of Unfortunate Events, but I can at least promise a happy ending!.

This week has been my kids' Spring Break (4yo preschooler, 6yo 1st grader), and it has been nuts.  First of all, I WAS planning on driving home to KY to be with family over Easter.  But then my car started acting up (car shakes when I'm braking, pretty sure it's warped rotors, but waiting til hubby gets home to take it to the mechanic so I don't get screwed. I can tell the mechanic all day long that I know what's wrong, and they'll still try to fix 18 other things unless I send a MAN with the car.  Gotta love being a woman in the rural south without family around) and I decided I didn't want to do a 10-hour drive OVER mountains with kids AND a puppy if there's possible car issues.  So I thought "hey, a nice relaxing week, right?"  NO. First I find that my husband is being sent on a business trip, so he won't get to hang out with kids (aka "give mommy a break") in the evenings like I thought.  AND he'll be away for Easter.  Yay.  So he's been gone all week, and as soon as he left I IMMEDIATELY get sick.  Sore throat, headache, low-grade fever.  Nothing serious, just UGH.  And then last night, now that my immunity's all nice and compromised, I manage to get PINKEYE.  It was going around the kids' school before break, and I'm not even sure how I got it, but just YUCK.  Thankfully I have antibiotic eye drops from the last round (my 4yo got it a few weeks ago at school), but now I can't touch my makeup, just in time for Easter. And I'm wondering if I should throw out a few GDE shades that I used two days ago (approx 36 hours before symptoms appeared), I've no idea what the contagion rate is.  And if I check WebMD, I'll just be sure I have some terminal illness within 5 mins.

Oh and the best part is just a few days into their break (tues/wed-ish), the weather turned to crap here.  Just this past week it was high 70s/low 80s, now it's in the 50s with 30s at night.  And rain, lots of rain.  So then I have the poor kiddos stuck inside, on their spring break, with Mommy feeling like crap so I'm not up to the usual round of crafting and Easter projects that I normally would have come up with.  It's been movies and iPad games all week and of course, now I have Mommy Guilt because I haven't kept the monsters entertained.  And just for one final nail in this week's coffin, all of my usual babysitters/neighbors who can watch the kids have gone out of town.  So I had to TAKE THE KIDS SHOPPING WITH ME FOR THEIR EASTER BASKET STUFF.  Oh, I felt so horrible.  I like to get them one "big gift" as well as all the candy, and I couldn't think of a way to explain to my 6yo how the Bunny brought stuff that he would obviously remember buying like, 2 days ago (thankfully my 4yo is fairly oblivious and forgets most stuff 5 mins after it happens.)

But then!  Ray of sunshine!  My older son lost his first tooth yesterday on the way to Walmart!!! (I *wish* we had cool grocery stores like Freddy's and Trader Joe's and Whole Foods, but no, we have Walmart).  So when we got home, I had the kids watch Rise of the Guardians (animated movie, I actually love it - basically Santa Claus, the Tooth Fairy, the Easter Bunny, the Sandman, and Jack Frost work together to save the world.)  So I have kiddo put his tooth under the pillow, I do the Tooth Fairy thing undetected (very proud of myself, kept it together even after stepping on at LEAST three Legos) and then the next morning, told him the Tooth Fairy brought the Easter Bunny with her, I showed the Easter Bunny what we bought, because it's a new kind of toy and he wasn't sure if he had in any in stock for baskets, and he was going to take what *I* bought back to Walmart and put in a rush order with Santa's Elves for the toy in time to make it into his basket!  And HE BELIEVED ME.  OMG. I feel like I just saved Easter.  

So I'm about to put together some Skylander-themed baskets, hoping I feel/look better tomorrow - turns out I can't really pull off the Igor/one eye half-swollen-shut look like I hoped I could.  It's still going to be cold and soggy, so my neighbor and I aren't sure if we're going to do an egg hunt for the kids, or just take them out for lunch and let them get completely chocolate-wasted afterwards.  I have *always* been around family for big potluck home-cooked meals on Easter before, so the restaurant thing will feel like sacrilege, but I refuse to spend a huge amount of $$ on a bunch of food that 1)we won't be able to eat and 2) I'll just get stressed out about cooking anyway.  I promise to leave a huge tip for whoever ends up being our server!!!  And tomorrow's makeup will probably go no further than a dusting of loose powder and some nice bright lipstick!  I'm not even wearing the Easter outfit I already got - gonna save that for a lunch date with the hubs when he gets back from his trip.
If you made it through that whole long story, congratulations, and I wish I could reward you with some of this chocolate I'm filling baskets with! I promise, I will have (and give my kids) a fantastic Easter tomorrow!  And I hope you all have a wonderful holiday too!


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 19, 2014)

> Haha OK my turn, unfortunately my week was not nearly as cool as Meagan's! In fact, this is pretty much a rant. Â Apologies in advance for any whininess. Â I'm gonna put it behind a spoiler in case anyone's not in the mood for A Series of Unfortunate Events, but I can at least promise a happy ending!. Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Poor me and my Crazy Week (ha!)
> ...





Spoiler: Poor me and my Crazy Week (ha!)



If you made it through that whole long story, congratulations, and I wish I could reward you with some of this chocolate I'm filling baskets with! I promise, I will have (and give my kids) a fantastic Easter tomorrow! Â And I hope you all have a wonderful holiday too! I'm glad you were able to save Easter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Apr 19, 2014)

Oy, speaking of which, I gotta go boil some eggs. Been avoiding getting off my sick butt all day lol. But I don't need the kids up too late decorating.


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 19, 2014)

I have to boil some for tomorrow as well. No decorating but when I told Z we weren't doing Easter this year she asked for some hard boiled eggs so it's the least I can do (like literally the very least I can do lmao, I hate holidays).


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 19, 2014)

Yeah we're not doing eggs til tomorrow. I couldn't handle it today! Just got baskets done, so now I can relax with some leftover chocolate (yay!) I think I did ok this year, thankfully we got the "baskets" a few weeks ago which helps my "the Easter Bunny did it" story! And I think I'm more excited about Frozen than the kids will be, but they should be happy with Skylanders and superhero chocolate!


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 19, 2014)

The superhero chocolate is awesome! I need me some.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 19, 2014)

Walmart!  I had to look through a bunch to find unbroken ones.  Iron Man is quite delicate when cast in chocolate, apparently.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 19, 2014)

> > Â  Bunnies question: how messy are they? Â My roommate is trying to convince me we need one- but we lost the cat (cancer) almost a year ago and pets just seem expensive right now. Â I'm going to grad school starting in June, roommate's about to end grad school, we're going to be getting a new roommate in August.. just a lot of things happening. Â Are they hard to potty train? Â Do yours stay in a cage when you're gone and just let them out when you're around? Â I've only had a bunny once, and she stayed in a cage all the time (I was also pretty little).
> 
> 
> They can be housetrained fairly easily. I would leave mine in their cage when I wasn't home or asleep, but they would have free time in the house when I was home


 Seriously, when housetrained, they are tidier than a cat, but they chew on things because their teeth never stop growing. Making sure they have stuff to chew (and will chew on it) other than the furniture and power cords is the hardest part. We used to have rabbits when I was growing up. Rabbits kept in cages outside are very messy, but properly trained houserabbits are not. Before getting a bunny, read books and find stuff online about how to train them, and find a vet who knows how to take care of bunny teeth because some just don't grow right. Get the bunny neutered or spayed. Most importantly, get the bunny as young as possible, before it can develop bad habits, and socialize the bunny.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 20, 2014)

New my-crazy-neighborhood story!  This one is icky, so spoiler for bodily fluids: 

Over in the Birchbox thread, someone posted a link to a Buzzfeed quiz about how to tell if you're a beauty addict.  I took it (and got a 69), and there was a link at the bottom of the results to a story on usatoday.com about a man peeing in a reservoir in Portland.  I immediately thought, "Is this an old story?  It must be Mount Tabor.  Because that just happened a few years ago.  On Mount Tabor."  It's a new story that happened a few days ago.  It's Mount Tabor.  *Again*.  It's also the reservoir system where my drinking water comes from.  I keep telling people that it is the secret to my superstrong immune system (I take *maybe* one sick day a year, and the most recent bit of sick time I took was a couple of shortened workdays for oral surgery in the afternoon) and that I will survive the zombie apocalypse because I drink that stuff directly from the tap.  In the past, we have had multiple people pee in it and have sex in it, dead animals float in it, and a decaying human corpse pulled out of it.  The reason this can happen is because it is an above-ground uncovered reservoir protected only by a fence.  The reason people freak out:  It contains *treated* water ready to immediately go out to customers with no additional treatment.  You know you're in Portland when people get *upset* that the water bureau is draining it to clean the contamination because it's an unnecessary expense.  And I'm with the people who think it's silly:  The reservoir is open.  Birds poop over it while flying.  Squirrels scamper and frolic in it.  And all of the bugs and spiders?  There must be a crazy number in there.  It's already contaminated.  *One* dude peeing in it is somehow worse than an unknown number of raccoons swimming/pooping/peeing/boinking in it?


----------



## JC327 (Apr 20, 2014)

> Yeah we're not doing eggs til tomorrow. I couldn't handle it today! Just got baskets done, so now I can relax with some leftover chocolate (yay!) I think I did ok this year, thankfully we got the "baskets" a few weeks ago which helps my "the Easter Bunny did it" story! And I think I'm more excited about Frozen than the kids will be, but they should be happy with Skylanders and superhero chocolate!


 Those are awesome baskets! I hope they sell those super hero chocolates online the hubby would go nuts!


----------



## gemstone (Apr 20, 2014)

Ooh I love the theme  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New my-crazy-neighborhood story!  This one is icky, so spoiler for bodily fluids: 

Over in the Birchbox thread, someone posted a link to a Buzzfeed quiz about how to tell if you're a beauty addict.  I took it (and got a 69), and there was a link at the bottom of the results to a story on usatoday.com about a man peeing in a reservoir in Portland.  I immediately thought, "Is this an old story?  It must be Mount Tabor.  Because that just happened a few years ago.  On Mount Tabor."  It's a new story that happened a few days ago.  It's Mount Tabor.  *Again*.  It's also the reservoir system where my drinking water comes from.  I keep telling people that it is the secret to my superstrong immune system (I take *maybe* one sick day a year, and the most recent bit of sick time I took was a couple of shortened workdays for oral surgery in the afternoon) and that I will survive the zombie apocalypse because I drink that stuff directly from the tap.  In the past, we have had multiple people pee in it and have sex in it, dead animals float in it, and a decaying human corpse pulled out of it.  The reason this can happen is because it is an above-ground uncovered reservoir protected only by a fence.  The reason people freak out:  It contains *treated* water ready to immediately go out to customers with no additional treatment.  You know you're in Portland when people get *upset* that the water bureau is draining it to clean the contamination because it's an unnecessary expense.  And I'm with the people who think it's silly:  The reservoir is open.  Birds poop over it while flying.  Squirrels scamper and frolic in it.  And all of the bugs and spiders?  There must be a crazy number in there.  It's already contaminated.  *One* dude peeing in it is somehow worse than an unknown number of raccoons swimming/pooping/peeing/boinking in it?

Inorite? Somehow when a human's involved it turns into OMGZORZENDOFWORLDNAO!!!!!!!! But the bugs and animals are okay to frolic away in the reservoir.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 20, 2014)

*sniff*  You guys!  I'm going to miss you over the next few days!  I feel like it's the end of the school year, and everyone will go their separate ways for a few months, and then when we come back, everyone will be *different*.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 21, 2014)

Group hug everyone! Bring it in! Promise me you'll never change! We'll hang out all the time, totally  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> See you all soon!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 21, 2014)

I cannot wait to see the new site!  I am sure we will have even more fun!  Have a great couple of days!


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 21, 2014)

*sniffs* I'm going to *sniff* miss you all *grabs tissue*!

I'm sure things will be fine and we'll pick back up where we left off in a few days, but it's still going to be weird not being able to hang out over here in the meantime.


----------



## luckyme502 (Apr 21, 2014)

> New my-crazy-neighborhood story!Â  This one is icky, so spoiler for bodily fluids:Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I read that news story and thought it was an unnecessary expense also. Just the sheer volume of water involved, it would be so diluted. The official even said it was more the thought of it than any health concern.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 21, 2014)

OMG OMG can't believe I missed this until now!! SOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## LadyK (Apr 22, 2014)

I hope it's okay that I go a bit off topic here but I feel like I have to tell you guys..... I'M PREGNANT!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />     I couldn't wait to tell you all.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 23, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I hope it's okay that I go a bit off topic here but I feel like I have to tell you guys..... I'M PREGNANT!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />     I couldn't wait to tell you all.


 That is amazing!!!  Congrats!  Do not worry about going off topic here--this is our group hangout--there is no such thing as off topic.  Especially if you have such great news to share!  :wub:


----------



## meaganola (Apr 23, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I hope it's okay that I go a bit off topic here but I feel like I have to tell you guys..... I'M PREGNANT!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I couldn't wait to tell you all.


Congratulations! So exciting! Another MUT baby!

Also: Topic? There's a topic in here?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 23, 2014)

Yay Congrats LadyK!!! That's so amazing!  

(and yes, no such thing as off-topic in this thread!  It's all good!)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 23, 2014)

And FYI everyone I'm still finding my way around the new site too...  I'll try to have the sign-up thread started by the end of this week!  I'm still trying to find all the old threads I'm subscribed to!

SO HAPPY MUT IS BACK!!! I missed you all!


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 23, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> And FYI everyone I'm still finding my way around the new site too...  I'll try to have the sign-up thread started by the end of this week!  I'm still trying to find all the old threads I'm subscribed to!
> 
> SO HAPPY MUT IS BACK!!! I missed you all!


Seconded!! To almost all of the above!  I'm just glad I found us!  So happy for the "My Content" button, because the "Content I Follow" Button didn't have all my subscriptions like I expected!


----------



## luckyme502 (Apr 23, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I hope it's okay that I go a bit off topic here but I feel like I have to tell you guys..... I'M PREGNANT!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />     I couldn't wait to tell you all.


Congrats!


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 23, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I hope it's okay that I go a bit off topic here but I feel like I have to tell you guys..... I'M PREGNANT!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />     I couldn't wait to tell you all.


Congrats girl!!  :lol:


----------



## LadyK (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm also on the list of those still figuring out the new digs.  I will have to try the "my Content" button @elizabethrose .  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## trekkersangel (Apr 23, 2014)

Whew! Hooray that makeup talk is back! Although I can't find anything as of yet. Ha ha ha. I'll figure it out eventually right?

I had a fabulous spring break last week (&amp; part of this week). My hubby is finally back from military training &amp; we are a full family again. To celebrate we all hopped on a plane &amp; headed to Disneyland &amp; his parents house for the week! Although flying for 12 hours each way with six kiddos isn't my favorite thing to do (actually it's a nightmare), Disneyland made up for it!!!! It was packed of course! We spent one full day there &amp; rode only 3 rides &amp; met 3 characters (captain America for my 3 boys &amp; Elsa &amp; Anna for my 3 girls). I've been to disney a bazillion times &amp; I've never seen lines like these before. It took 3.5 hours to get to Elsa &amp; Anna (surprise surprise). But we enjoyed the things we were able to do while we were there. Now we are home &amp; completely jet lagged! Ha ha ha.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 23, 2014)

Too cool--my fairy name is now my "title" in MUT!


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 23, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I'm also on the list of those still figuring out the new digs.  I will have to try the "my Content" button @elizabethrose .  Thanks for the tip!


I ended up using "My Content" to go back and find all the threads I actually wanted to subscribe to (currently- I don't actually need Birchbox January 2014 Spoilers anymore!) and then "Followed" them with a weekly reminder.. we'll see what that means :/... and now my subscription page (which is called "Content I Follow" now...?) actually works.  To make the things un-bold though (like you're caught up on a thread and read the most recent post) you have to click the star to the left of the thread (which takes you to the "last post you read" for me, that's like.. page 2 of every thread for whatever reason.. even though I'm certain I read pages beyond that), and then it will un-bold on your Content I Follow Page!  I think!  At least it's currently working for me!


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 23, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Whew! Hooray that makeup talk is back! Although I can't find anything as of yet. Ha ha ha. I'll figure it out eventually right?
> 
> I had a fabulous spring break last week (&amp; part of this week). My hubby is finally back from military training &amp; we are a full family again. To celebrate we all hopped on a plane &amp; headed to Disneyland &amp; his parents house for the week! Although flying for 12 hours each way with six kiddos isn't my favorite thing to do (actually it's a nightmare), Disneyland made up for it!!!! It was packed of course! We spent one full day there &amp; rode only 3 rides &amp; met 3 characters (captain America for my 3 boys &amp; Elsa &amp; Anna for my 3 girls). I've been to disney a bazillion times &amp; I've never seen lines like these before. It took 3.5 hours to get to Elsa &amp; Anna (surprise surprise). But we enjoyed the things we were able to do while we were there. Now we are home &amp; completely jet lagged! Ha ha ha.


Omg!  I want to meet Elsa and Anna!  Disneyland sounds fun, but I do not envy your flight!! Glad you're home and can (maybe?) get some rest!


----------



## LadyK (Apr 23, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I ended up using "My Content" to go back and find all the threads I actually wanted to subscribe to (currently- I don't actually need Birchbox January 2014 Spoilers anymore!) and then "Followed" them with a weekly reminder.. we'll see what that means :/... and now my subscription page (which is called "Content I Follow" now...?) actually works.  To make the things un-bold though (like you're caught up on a thread and read the most recent post) you have to click the star to the left of the thread (which takes you to the "last post you read" for me, that's like.. page 2 of every thread for whatever reason.. even though I'm certain I read pages beyond that), and then it will un-bold on your Content I Follow Page!  I think!  At least it's currently working for me!


Thanks!  I started playing around with the my content section and now when I click on the star it takes me where I want to go.  I will try to "follow" the threads I want to subscribe to and see if that helps.  I am pleasantly surprised at how smooth the transition has been so far.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 23, 2014)

HUGS! I missed you all!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 24, 2014)

I am so excited to get started!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 24, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I am so excited to get started!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too! I just love the girls on this thread and I can't wait to shower another person with gifts!


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 24, 2014)

HEY GUYS.  I couldn't remember who or where we were talking about notifications and being weird about getting gazillions of emails, but I found out how to prevent that and make your notifications streamlined and what you're looking for!

@@Director wanted me to let a few threads know- so I'm going to where I know we've talked about the transition.  And I'll probably x-post this a few times, and I hope it's helpful.  IF NOT, if there was a downvote button I'd say downvote me forever.

So on the screenshot below, when you click on your Notifications tab next to your username, there's a button that says "Options".  Click dat ish and a whole new world opens up.  You can mess with your email settings and your notifications within MUT- even getting popup notifications when you get a message when you're reading another thread.  Whaddup whaddup.  This has made the site browsing a lot easier for me.  Admittedly, I do not know what the first section is up to (the wording is just plain confusing).  I just kind of picked some selections and we'll see what happens.  But a lot of it is super straightforward and I hope it helps you out.  It did me   !





Edit: Dammit I apparently still don't know how to upload photos.  Here we go.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 25, 2014)

Did we decide when sign ups are going to be yet? TOO EXCITED.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 25, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Did we decide when sign ups are going to be yet? TOO EXCITED.


I think our lovely moderator said it would be soon so that we would have around two months to stalk and shop!  This is going to be so much fun.  I always find myself grinning like a loon when I read this thread--I am so happy to hang out with you all!  :wub:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi all! I am trying to get them up within the next day or so, but I know we have a lot of people having issues adapting to the new site so it might end up being delayed. I promise there will be plenty of time for sign ups and I'll be doing my best to spread the word so we'll have lots of involvement!

Thanks for all of your patience!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Apr 25, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Hi all! I am trying to get them up within the next day or so, but I know we have a lot of people having issues adapting to the new site so it might end up being delayed. I promise there will be plenty of time for sign ups and I'll be doing my best to spread the word so we'll have lots of involvement!
> 
> Thanks for all of your patience!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No kidding about the site design. No way to upload photos from a phone? That's going to make our gift reveal pictures pretty much impossible for a lot of people, and the format of the desktop version is making the forum very close to unusable for me! If it wasn't for this swap, I may have very well bailed on the forum as a whole already. I wonder how many people already have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> No kidding about the site design. No way to upload photos from a phone? That's going to make our gift reveal pictures pretty much impossible for a lot of people, and the format of the desktop version is making the forum very close to unusable for me! If it wasn't for this swap, I may have very well bailed on the forum as a whole already. I wonder how many people already have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I totally feel you on all of this! The new forum design is way less user friendly to me! And I hope that soon we will be able to post from mobile devices because that is all I have ever used to add photo's.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> No kidding about the site design. No way to upload photos from a phone? That's going to make our gift reveal pictures pretty much impossible for a lot of people, and the format of the desktop version is making the forum very close to unusable for me! If it wasn't for this swap, I may have very well bailed on the forum as a whole already. I wonder how many people already have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Agreed!  Seems like there has been a lot less posting all week.

But yay that I found this thread again! I keep getting so confused on what threads I have forgotten to re-follow and searching the names of threads doesn't seem to work.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 25, 2014)

If it helps, they're working on main site functionality right now, and then they'll work on the mobile site. I really hope a lot of people don't drop off the site, because it's improving every day! Hopefully by the time the present reveals start (in July!) the site will be back to the simple awesomeness we've all gotten used to!


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> No kidding about the site design. No way to upload photos from a phone? That's going to make our gift reveal pictures pretty much impossible for a lot of people, and the format of the desktop version is making the forum very close to unusable for me! If it wasn't for this swap, I may have very well bailed on the forum as a whole already. I wonder how many people already have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I find myself more and more frustrated with the new layout, it's not very user friendly. It wouldn't surprise me if people are just staying away from the site in general until things are fixed or in a better state of functionality since there's still bits that aren't working correctly yet.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 25, 2014)

Hopefully we will be back to full fabulousness soon!  At least we still have many of our fabulous selves around!  :wub:


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Apr 25, 2014)

Every time I go shopping and see a value set for makeup/skincare/nail polish etc., I convince myself that I need to purchase it by rationalizing that I will "have some extras to add to my summer secret santa gift." It's been quite fun!


----------



## gemstone (Apr 25, 2014)

I have not been trading some items from my sub boxes that I normally would so I will have more stuff to fill out my girl's box  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 25, 2014)

Congrats @@LadyK ! Sorry so late, it took me forever to find my way back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Apr 26, 2014)

Elizabeth Mac said:


> Every time I go shopping and see a value set for makeup/skincare/nail polish etc., I convince myself that I need to purchase it by rationalizing that I will "have some extras to add to my summer secret santa gift." It's been quite fun!


I love this logic!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 26, 2014)

Ok all, there is a current issue with several members being unable to send/receive Private Messages. At this point, I'm delaying starting sign ups til Monday because the current sign up method is to 1) post on the sign up thread and 2) PM me with name/address info to be passed along to your Fairy Godmother once assigned. I'm looking into setting up a Google Doc to put names and addresses in to bypass the PM system, but I will need to familiarize myself with that method to make sure I have everything safe and secure. By Monday I'll have the sign up thread up with either PM's (if improvements are made over the weekend) or a Google Doc link.

If anyone has used Google Docs for a Secret Santa or other swap situation, can you point me towards a good tutorial? I think they were used for the circular Swaps last summer, maybe @@tgooberbutt can help me out? Or @@meaganola?


----------



## meaganola (Apr 26, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Ok all, there is a current issue with several members being unable to send/receive Private Messages. At this point, I'm delaying starting sign ups til Monday because the current sign up method is to 1) post on the sign up thread and 2) PM me with name/address info to be passed along to your Fairy Godmother once assigned. I'm looking into setting up a Google Doc to put names and addresses in to bypass the PM system, but I will need to familiarize myself with that method to make sure I have everything safe and secure. By Monday I'll have the sign up thread up with either PM's (if improvements are made over the weekend) or a Google Doc link.
> 
> If anyone has used Google Docs for a Secret Santa or other swap situation, can you point me towards a good tutorial? I think they were used for the circular Swaps last summer, maybe @@tgooberbutt can help me out? Or @@meaganola?


The other times I've done this sort of thing, we've used Elfster. I'm not sure whether that's a workable solution given the validation requirements, though.

In other news, there's nothing like meeting a distant relative to realize where your skintone and clear skin comes from. It's definitely not my father's side of the family!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks @@meaganola ! I'll check out Elfster to see if we can use it!


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 27, 2014)

i bought a nail polish set on clearance on sephora this week just in case my person likes nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  also i have $70 of bb points waiting for a wish list to fill.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Apr 27, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Ok all, there is a current issue with several members being unable to send/receive Private Messages. At this point, I'm delaying starting sign ups til Monday because the current sign up method is to 1) post on the sign up thread and 2) PM me with name/address info to be passed along to your Fairy Godmother once assigned. I'm looking into setting up a Google Doc to put names and addresses in to bypass the PM system, but I will need to familiarize myself with that method to make sure I have everything safe and secure. By Monday I'll have the sign up thread up with either PM's (if improvements are made over the weekend) or a Google Doc link.
> 
> If anyone has used Google Docs for a Secret Santa or other swap situation, can you point me towards a good tutorial? I think they were used for the circular Swaps last summer, maybe @@tgooberbutt can help me out? Or @@meaganola?


@ I just PM'd you.


----------



## chelsealynn (Apr 27, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I hope it's okay that I go a bit off topic here but I feel like I have to tell you guys..... I'M PREGNANT!!!!       I couldn't wait to tell you all.


How exciting, congrats!

I also have some news.  I bought a new car today, well I leased it but still!  I didn't think I was going to get a new car for a while but I found a good deal so I jumped on it.  My old car was really low to ground and I couldn't stand that so I went with an SUV so I could be up higher.  This is my first new car so I'm really excited.


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 27, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> How exciting, congrats!
> 
> I also have some news.  I bought a new car today, well I leased it but still!  I didn't think I was going to get a new car for a while but I found a good deal so I jumped on it.  My old car was really low to ground and I couldn't stand that so I went with an SUV so I could be up higher.  This is my first new car so I'm really excited.
> 
> ...


Pretty! I love my SUV, even though we have a small family I needed something to shove my giant hubby in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> how did you handle the buy? I ended up having to do it all on my own with a POA while hubby was away, I was super nervous.


----------



## chelsealynn (Apr 27, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Pretty! I love my SUV, even though we have a small family I needed something to shove my giant hubby in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> how did you handle the buy? I ended up having to do it all on my own with a POA while hubby was away, I was super nervous.


Hah!  Yeah, I was nervous too.  I had my step dad with me but he never leased before so he wasn't that much help, I think I knew more than he did :lol: .  It ended up okay and I'm content with the monthly payments.  I didn't feel like the sales or finance reps that helped me were trying to get over on me or anything like that.  I got a few extra things but that did not cost much at all but they pretty much ensure that if anything goes wrong (accidental or otherwise) I can take it to the dealership and get it fixed without paying anything out of pocket for the entire lease (2 years).  So I _think_ I did okay.


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 27, 2014)

Ours was unfortunately a do or die situation (we had a rental for a week), don't get me wrong I'm happy with the car and price but I wasn't thrilled with the dealer. I almost walked out and rented the car for another week lol. I told them if they came out one more time trying to push LoJack and DentPro I'd leave.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you thank you thank you @@tgooberbutt ! I'm gonna look it over today, and sign ups should launch tomorrow with no problems!

@@tweakabell That POA stuff is crazy! I had to buy our HOUSE with POA, my hubby was away for training and quite literally could not be reached. The closing lawyer was like "Well we need to have a "proof of life" call because you can't use POA unless he's alive". Oh thank you for making me worry that my hubby is dead on our closing day. Thanks so much. Thankfully they accepted a call from his supervisor who's all like "Yes of course he's alive, wtf!?"

Pretty much the most nerve-wracking day of my life!


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 27, 2014)

OMG How horrible! Our biggest issue is they always make sure he wants the one that says Tweakabell can do whatever she wants with my name. They always want to give him the limited one when he goes to renew it. He's just dumbfounded, She pays all the bills, takes care of the whole house and you think I'm worried if she sells the damn car, I wouldn't have any of this crap without her?!? I understand they've had issues with wives/girlfriends running amok ( I have no words that accurately depict my disgust for these people) but it gets a little annoying.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes! I've heard so many POA horror stories! And I think they need to do some kind of "life skills" class for incoming soldiers that basically says "If you meet her in a bar, and tell her you're deploying in a few weeks, and she wants to MARRY YOU, 1) don't do it, and 2) for the love of all that's holy, do NOT give that woman POA!

I had the full power one (same as you, i do all the budget stuff) but they required a special OMG MAKING THE BIGGEST PURCHASE OF YOUR LIFE type of POA. I appreciated the extra layers of security because I know they were just trying to protect my hubby, but yikes!


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 27, 2014)

I just take it as a personal affront even though I know it's not personal. I've done everything for him from the time he's turned 18 and they think NOW when we've been married 8 1/2 years is the time I'll go all psycho with his personal info


----------



## chelsealynn (Apr 27, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Ours was unfortunately a do or die situation (we had a rental for a week), don't get me wrong I'm happy with the car and price but I wasn't thrilled with the dealer. I almost walked out and rented the car for another week lol. I told them if they came out one more time trying to push LoJack and DentPro I'd leave.


Ohh that doesn't sounds like a good experience at all.  I am relieved I dealt with people who were not pushy I can imagine that would be stressful.


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh yea, hated everything about the dealer and I told anyone who would listen about the entire ordeal (LoJack was the least of my issues lmao). Hopefully not an experience I have to repeat for awhile and hopefully next time not by myself.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 27, 2014)

So I'm not sure where to post this since it's more weighing-the-interest rather than hey-ho-let's-go, so I'm trying here:  Is there any interest in a traveling fragrance sample box?  I have a *lot* of them that I will never use form Birchbox, Sephora, Nordstrom, you name it, and I just *know* there are people out there who would love to just get a big box of fragrance samples.  I'm not one of them.  I would be more than happy to start the box, but I don't know if there's even any interest in this.

(Current samples include but are not limited to Nest Dahlia &amp; Vines, Especially Escada Delicate Notes, Nicole, Lacoste Essential Pour Homme, Viktor &amp; Rolk Flowerbomb, Viktor &amp; Rolf Spicebomb, Clean Skin, and Gucci Guilty Black.  I need to go through my my swap bins and pull the rest of these vials out so I can just have them all in one place.)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 27, 2014)

meaganola said:


> So I'm not sure where to post this since it's more weighing-the-interest rather than hey-ho-let's-go, so I'm trying here:  Is there any interest in a traveling fragrance sample box?  I have a *lot* of them that I will never use form Birchbox, Sephora, Nordstrom, you name it, and I just *know* there are people out there who would love to just get a big box of fragrance samples.  I'm not one of them.  I would be more than happy to start the box, but I don't know if there's even any interest in this.
> 
> (Current samples include but are not limited to Nest Dahlia &amp; Vines, Especially Escada Delicate Notes, Nicole, Lacoste Essential Pour Homme, Viktor &amp; Rolk Flowerbomb, Viktor &amp; Rolf Spicebomb, Clean Skin, and Gucci Guilty Black.  I need to go through my my swap bins and pull the rest of these vials out so I can just have them all in one place.)


I'm a perfume fiend but I always felt like a minority on MUT in that regard, lol.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 27, 2014)

I would absolutely be interested in this! I know I have a Prada Infusion D'Iris (among several others) that just aren't my cup of tea, but I would kill for some more Especially Escada samples. (Kidding. Kind of  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## dressupthedog (Apr 27, 2014)

I would be interested as well. I'm super picky about my perfume, but I love trying it. Plus I have a ton in my stash that I know I'm not interested.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 27, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I would absolutely be interested in this! I know I have a Prada Infusion D'Iris (among several others) that just aren't my cup of tea, but I would kill for some more Especially Escada samples. (Kidding. Kind of  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


i felt like i had an escada sample from sephora sitting around somewhere, if i ever find it i'll let you know!

my apartment is an abyss of clothes and exam study materials right now, and my counter an abyss of samples and all of my nail polishes, which are not on a rack. my goal this summer is to organize it, and make a cute DIY nail polish rack, so i'm sure i'll find tons of perfume samples bahahah.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 27, 2014)

meaganola said:


> So I'm not sure where to post this since it's more weighing-the-interest rather than hey-ho-let's-go, so I'm trying here:  Is there any interest in a traveling fragrance sample box?  I have a *lot* of them that I will never use form Birchbox, Sephora, Nordstrom, you name it, and I just *know* there are people out there who would love to just get a big box of fragrance samples.  I'm not one of them.  I would be more than happy to start the box, but I don't know if there's even any interest in this.
> 
> (Current samples include but are not limited to Nest Dahlia &amp; Vines, Especially Escada Delicate Notes, Nicole, Lacoste Essential Pour Homme, Viktor &amp; Rolk Flowerbomb, Viktor &amp; Rolf Spicebomb, Clean Skin, and Gucci Guilty Black.  I need to go through my my swap bins and pull the rest of these vials out so I can just have them all in one place.)


I have a ton I'll never use too!  I would *love* a traveling box where you could put in what you wouldn't use and take things out too!  I have a few that I've sprayed/used once or twice though- to actually smell it before deciding.  I probably have 40 perfume samples just sitting around though  :blink2:


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 27, 2014)

it took me a while...but i found this thread again! yay! someone remind me to sign up if i dont lol


----------



## meaganola (Apr 28, 2014)

Ugh.  My Rip City is taking over.  Wanna go to bed!  But there's a Blazers game on!  Playoffs!  Overtime!  I won't be able to go to sleep until I know the final score! 

(Also, note to radio people, especially ones who do Blazer promo voiceovers:  We know you are recording your voiceovers from the other side of the country when you say "BATE-uhm."  It's pronounced "buh-TOOM."  Actually, it's probably "bah-TOOM."  The dude is French.  And almost a god in this town.  Not knowing how to pronounce it here is like being in Congress and not knowing how to pronounce Reagan, regardless of how you personally feel about him.)


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 28, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ugh.  My Rip City is taking over.  Wanna go to bed!  But there's a Blazers game on!  Playoffs!  Overtime!  I won't be able to go to sleep until I know the final score!
> 
> (Also, note to radio people, especially ones who do Blazer promo voiceovers:  We know you are recording your voiceovers from the other side of the country when you say "BATE-uhm."  It's pronounced "buh-TOOM."  Actually, it's probably "bah-TOOM."  The dude is French.  And almost a god in this town.  Not knowing how to pronounce it here is like being in Congress and not knowing how to pronounce Reagan, regardless of how you personally feel about him.)


As someone who's going into journalism (admittedly, not sports journalism- although I might try to take a class, it seems fascinating!), I'm taking note that I should learn how to say last names before I get on air   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Fact-checking here I come!  I know someone doesn't know or is new to the Blackhawks when they struggle with Toews (pronounced "tays")!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 28, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> As someone who's going into journalism (admittedly, not sports journalism- although I might try to take a class, it seems fascinating!), I'm taking note that I should learn how to say last names before I get on air   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Fact-checking here I come!  I know someone doesn't know or is new to the Blackhawks when they struggle with Toews (pronounced "tays")!


Oh, that wasn't a sports announcer guy.  It was just your standard top 40 dj doing some sort of Blazers soda cup promo in the middle of the afternoon on a random weekend afternoon.  Virtually all of our music radio people (and most likely yours, in fact) have been outsourced to some random studio in someplace like Phoenix.  This is a big thing in the music radio world:  A big national corporation (typically Clear Channel -- the I Heart Radio company -- nowadays) will come in and buy out a local station, and then local announcers and programmers are laid off, and then the big corporation will automate the song selection and have one person record the in-between-the-songs bits for all of the corporation's stations all across the country, so you will have that one person in I-think-it's-Phoenix recording Bulls/Blazers/Nets/Lakers/Warriors/Knicks/Celtics/Mavericks/etc. promos.  I don't blame the dj.  I blame the corporation for de-localizing this stuff. 

And whoo!  120-123 Portland!  I live in the sort of neighborhood where there are big booms going off now.  And now I can go to bed!  And then I can face this workweek.  Ick.  Still short-handed, and it's month-end.  Double ick.  At least I have a nice stash of NatureBox snacks, though.  And new lip gloss.  Okay.  Bed now.  Really and truly.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 28, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yay!  Just so all of the links are in one central place, Fairy Central Casting Call Lounge:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/142284/midsummer-swap-2014-fairy-central-casting-call-and-lounge
> 
> ...


Have these links been updated to reflect the new site?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 28, 2014)

Signups are OPEN!!!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131830-midsummer-nights-dream-signups-now-open/

@@zadidoll I'll post the updated links in here in just a few minutes.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 28, 2014)

Et voila!  

Fairy Casting Call/Lounge:

http://www.makeuptal...all-and-lounge/

Midsummer Swap Survey Brainstorming (I will post the final survey in the Discussion thread soon!):

http://www.makeuptal...-brainstorming/


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 28, 2014)

Are the 'requirements' for signing up posted somewhere?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Are the 'requirements' for signing up posted somewhere?


Excellent point!  SO EXCITED!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Are the 'requirements' for signing up posted somewhere?


The only requirement is that you HAVE to have participated in the Holiday 2013 Secret Santa, either the Regular OR Nails.  

(Also, just throwing this out as an idea - I'm thinking of hitting a few high-traffic threads today like Ipsy/Birchbox May discussions and the Enablers thread just to "advertise" if anyone hasn't found the Midsummer threads yet.  I promise I'll put in a whole thing about how you can only participate in this one if you did the Holiday one to avoid confusion.  Do you all think it's a good idea, or should I just stick with whoever has found these threads?  I don't want to create any resentment or hijack threads.)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 28, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> The only requirement is that you HAVE to have participated in the Holiday 2013 Secret Santa, either the Regular OR Nails.
> 
> (Also, just throwing this out as an idea - I'm thinking of hitting a few high-traffic threads today like Ipsy/Birchbox May discussions and the Enablers thread just to "advertise" if anyone hasn't found the Midsummer threads yet.  I promise I'll put in a whole thing about how you can only participate in this one if you did the Holiday one to avoid confusion.  Do you all think it's a good idea, or should I just stick with whoever has found these threads?  I don't want to create any resentment or hijack threads.)


I'd hate to advertise something many of the members aren't eligible to participate in. :/ But would it be possible to send a mass message out to last year's group?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I'd hate to advertise something many of the members aren't eligible to participate in. :/ But would it be possible to send a mass message out to last year's group?


What a wonderful idea!  If it is possible for the mods who ran it last year to do so, that would be a fantastic way to advertise without causing disappointment to other members!  It might also bring some people back onto MUT who have been absent/not really active since the change.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 28, 2014)

Yes!  It would absolutely be possible.  I can get the whole Nails Group, and @@zadidoll do you happen to have a list hanging around somewhere convenient of the Regular Crew?  If not, I'm sure it's somewhere in the discussion thread.  It might take a little time to get together, but that is a great idea!  Thanks @ !!!   :wub:

Never mind, @@zadidoll ! I found the list you put at the tail end of the signups thread!  Yay you!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm so excited for this! Can't wait to make my girls wildest dreams come true!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 28, 2014)

There are some people from the SS13 list that I'm pretty sure haven't posted since December/January lol

I wonder if any of those people will come back for this one.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 28, 2014)

part one of a big fancy job interview today. wish me luck, fellow faries!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 28, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> part one of a big fancy job interview today. wish me luck, fellow faries!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Whooo! Good luck lady!  :flowers: Fancy new job to go with your fancy new haircut!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Whooo! Good luck lady!  :flowers: Fancy new job to go with your fancy new haircut!



thanks!

i think i'm going to get it re-cut in a few weeks... i specifically asked for NOT an angled bob. i hate those. of course, i end up with the stylist who has one and insists that its necessary. it looked fine when i first left the place but i definitely have those long-side pieces. merp


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 28, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> part one of a big fancy job interview today. wish me luck, fellow faries!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Good luck!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 28, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> part one of a big fancy job interview today. wish me luck, fellow faries!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Good Luck!


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 28, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oh, that wasn't a sports announcer guy.  It was just your standard top 40 dj doing some sort of Blazers soda cup promo in the middle of the afternoon on a random weekend afternoon.  Virtually all of our music radio people (and most likely yours, in fact) have been outsourced to some random studio in someplace like Phoenix.  This is a big thing in the music radio world:  A big national corporation (typically Clear Channel -- the I Heart Radio company -- nowadays) will come in and buy out a local station, and then local announcers and programmers are laid off, and then the big corporation will automate the song selection and have one person record the in-between-the-songs bits for all of the corporation's stations all across the country, so you will have that one person in I-think-it's-Phoenix recording Bulls/Blazers/Nets/Lakers/Warriors/Knicks/Celtics/Mavericks/etc. promos.  I don't blame the dj.  I blame the corporation for de-localizing this stuff.
> 
> And whoo!  120-123 Portland!  I live in the sort of neighborhood where there are big booms going off now.  And now I can go to bed!  And then I can face this workweek.  Ick.  Still short-handed, and it's month-end.  Double ick.  At least I have a nice stash of NatureBox snacks, though.  And new lip gloss.  Okay.  Bed now.  Really and truly.


Hearing that music radio DJ's has most likely been outsourced is sad to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm not a music radio person- I'll just spotify radio that stuff.. but as a HUGE public radio fan and as someone going into the industry, I feel like there are plenty of people who love doing music reporting and probably radio.  I mean I guess there's publications like AV Club (which might hit some music maybe?) and tons of other online music publications, but radio!  So big!  (even if you're big, a corporation should fact check  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> although it's sad that they're no longer local)

Not an NBA fan, so glad that Portland pulled through for you!


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 28, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> part one of a big fancy job interview today. wish me luck, fellow faries!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Good luck lady!!  :flowers:


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 28, 2014)

Silly story from this weekend.  I got paid on Friday, so Saturday morning, we went through and paid bills (OMG -- the one time every quarter I hate living in NJ is when I pay the property tax bill!).  While doing that, we came across the title to one of our cars and wanted to put it in a little fireproof box where we keep stuff like that.  But the box wasn't in the spot in the office where it usually is, it wasn't in the alternate spot in our bedroom closet where it is when it's not in the office ... long story short, we spent the next 30 hours or so turning the whole house more or less upside down trying to find it. 

After lunch on Sunday, I pulled all of the stuff out of the guest room closet, thinking maybe we'd put it in the back of the closet or in one of the suitcases we store there, and nothing.  I went back to the office to report to my husband.  We were discussing next steps when I noticed a handle under his computer monitor.  "John," I said.  "Look at your monitor."  "What, why?"  "Just look at the damn monitor -- then look UNDER the monitor."  There was the box, where he'd put it to raise the height so he could take a picture of the monitor for some reason last week.  Ugh.

Why do I bring this up here?  Well, while he was "cleaning" the office closet, I spent some time poring through my monstrous stash of stuff.  I have two cubic feet of various samples -- not counting the stuff I've been stashing under my dressing table for the past couple of months that I haven't sorted in.  I can't wait to go through it to find the perfect sandal-stuffers once I find out who my fairy god-daughter is!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Apr 28, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> part one of a big fancy job interview today. wish me luck, fellow faries!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Best of luck!! This reminds me that I need to start the job hunting process  :wacko2:


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 28, 2014)

Zs turn to be Star of the Week. She's super excited. She looks so old in this pic. Aahhh, my lil one is growing up!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 28, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> part one of a big fancy job interview today. wish me luck, fellow faries!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sprinkling all the fairy dust in the forest on you today!  (Don't worry, it is invisible to interviewers!)


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 28, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Hearing that music radio DJ's has most likely been outsourced is sad to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm not a music radio person- I'll just spotify radio that stuff.. *but as a HUGE public radio fan* and as someone going into the industry, I feel like there are plenty of people who love doing music reporting and probably radio.  I mean I guess there's publications like AV Club (which might hit some music maybe?) and tons of other online music publications, but radio!  So big!  (even if you're big, a corporation should fact check  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> although it's sad that they're no longer local)
> 
> Not an NBA fan, so glad that Portland pulled through for you!


NPR is my JAM!  I love it so much!!!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 28, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> NPR is my JAM!  I love it so much!!!!


GIRL!  Me too!  I'm hoping to take some audio classes in grad school because I would KILL to do a story for NPR.  Or just, y'know.. report for NPR.  Dream job- write longform pieces on politics/national security for NPR's Magazine (if NPR had a magazine... I can keep dreaming..), but I can settle for their blog and record long pieces.  :blush:


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 28, 2014)

@@tulosai  I found how you can find it and cut and paste it into a new one!  Go to your profile and click on Topics and scroll down--your trade list contents are listed on there, you should be able to copy and paste them into a new thread!  Hope this helps!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :luv:


----------



## meaganola (Apr 28, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Totally off topic but my trade list has vanished from the site, I feel so lost and disappointed. it took me hours to compile that thing :wacko:


@@tulosai I think I just accidentally deleted this instead of replying to this! Still getting used to my new buttons. ANYWAY. If you happen to have email from the forum that has a link to your trade list, it might still be here but just really, *really* hard to find. I dug around in my email for about twenty minutes the other day and finally found a link that took me to my list!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks girls! I actually figured out how to find the cached page through google and sorted it out that way, but still, so frustrating! I appreciate the support.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I'd hate to advertise something many of the members aren't eligible to participate in. :/ But would it be possible to send a mass message out to last year's group?


Unfortunately, we lost the ability to mass PM a group with the new site.


----------



## chelsealynn (Apr 28, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> part one of a big fancy job interview today. wish me luck, fellow faries!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Good luck!


----------



## chaostheory (Apr 28, 2014)

Can someone post the rules for those who haven't participated? I think I read somewhere that there were parameters-rules on who could/couldn't sign up, how much you spend, how it works, etc, etc. Thanks!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 28, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> Can someone post the rules for those who haven't participated? I think I read somewhere that there were parameters-rules on who could/couldn't sign up, how much you spend, how it works, etc, etc. Thanks!


I believe the only people eligible to sign up are those who did secret santa OR secret santa nails 2013.  I believe the spending minimum is the same as for Secret Santa 2013, so $25. How it works is basically just that you sign up if eligible and will be given someone to stalk/shop for, and then you mail them their gift by the deadline.

   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyone feel free to correct me if I am mistaken!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Apr 28, 2014)

hello everyone. Just got done signing up after just starting to figure out the new profile. i love that I can use this computer again at work to chcek in breaks and do quick posts now, yay! i had issues with that ove rthe last months.

Anyhow, super excited for this gift exchange and can't wait to find out who my giftee is and go shopping. I like that we have a bit more time this year. A question I have is: for Secret Santa we all were able to do these lists and attach them to the signature. How do I do this now?


----------



## chaostheory (Apr 28, 2014)

BeMyBait said:


> Signed up!
> 
> (out of excitement before I read the requirements. I didn't participate in the 2013 Secret Santa, but I've been here for a couple months and have been trying to find a place with secret swapping.)



@@zadidoll can you clarify the requirements, since they are not on this sign up thread (which is where i would think to find this) so those of us who didn't participate in 2013 Secret Santa/new-ish to MuT can know if we're eligible before we let ourselves get too hopeful? Thanks!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Apr 28, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> @@zadidoll can you clarify the requirements, since they are not on this sign up thread (which is where i would think to find this) so those of us who didn't participate in 2013 Secret Santa/new-ish to MuT can know if we're eligible before we let ourselves get too hopeful? Thanks!


@  I believe the rules stayed the same as the SS santa 2013, however you are not allowed to paticipate in the summer exchange unless you did secret santa or secret santa nails. Also i moved your posts here since @ didn't want any discussion over on the other thread.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 28, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> @@zadidoll can you clarify the requirements, since they are not on this sign up thread (which is where i would think to find this) so those of us who didn't participate in 2013 Secret Santa/new-ish to MuT can know if we're eligible before we let ourselves get too hopeful? Thanks!


The Summer version is just for those who participated in a 2013 Secret Santa. This is sort of an extra thing we wanted to do &amp; we're trying to make it as easy on @ as possible since she was kind enough to organize. I'll see if I can add the requirements to the first post so there's no confusion. 

You will probably be eligible for this year's actual 2014 Secret Santa though, so definitely keep on eye on the Secret Santa area for more info.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 28, 2014)

@ I edited your initial post on the sign-ups thread to include a little note about the requirements.


----------



## chaostheory (Apr 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> The Summer version is just for those who participated in a 2013 Secret Santa. This is sort of an extra thing we wanted to do &amp; we're trying to make it as easy on @ as possible since she was kind enough to organize. I'll see if I can add the requirements to the first post so there's no confusion.
> 
> You will probably be eligible for this year's actual 2014 Secret Santa though, so definitely keep on eye on the Secret Santa area for more info.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you Allison and @ for clarifying and making sure my post ended up in the right spot. I wasn't even around for the 2013 Secret Santa, so am new to these rules/processes etc.

I hope to participate in the next one I'm eligible for though!

Thanks again!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks so much @ ! Sorry to all, I've been out of the house most of the day. Yes the rules/limits/process is the same as the Holiday 2013 exchange, I just extended the shopping time and reduced the shipping time a bit. Please let me know if you have any more questions, I or another mod will get back to you with an answer ASAP!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 28, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> How exciting, congrats!
> 
> I also have some news.  I bought a new car today, well I leased it but still!  I didn't think I was going to get a new car for a while but I found a good deal so I jumped on it.  My old car was really low to ground and I couldn't stand that so I went with an SUV so I could be up higher.  This is my first new car so I'm really excited.
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## SaraP (Apr 28, 2014)

Just noticed on the signup page that you must have been a percipient in past secret swaps. I haven't been involved so understand I can't sign up, but I did sign up to be a fairy helper...is that okay? Thanks and sorry if this is posted in the wrong spot.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Apr 28, 2014)

sarap said:


> Just noticed on the signup page that you must have been a percipient in past secret swaps. I haven't been involved so understand I can't sign up, but I did sign up to be a fairy helper...is that okay? Thanks and sorry if this is posted in the wrong spot.


Yes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> anyone can be a fairy helper.


----------



## SaraP (Apr 28, 2014)

@ Yea!! I thought I'd be a fairy first anyway, that way I could see how the whole thing works. Super excited :w00t:


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 28, 2014)

sarap said:


> @ Yea!! I thought I'd be a fairy first anyway, that way I could see how the whole thing works. Super excited :w00t:


Super glad you're going to be joining us in any way you can!  The slumber-party-ness of this thread is always too much fun, and the reveals are so fun too!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 28, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> @@zadidoll can you clarify the requirements, since they are not on this sign up thread (which is where i would think to find this) so those of us who didn't participate in 2013 Secret Santa/new-ish to MuT can know if we're eligible before we let ourselves get too hopeful? Thanks!


The rules I had originally thought to put into place for the summer exchange was that it would be open to those who participated in Secret Santa 2013 as it was the ladies who participated in that exchange wanting to do a summer one. I'm not in charge of the summer exchange due to the fact that I'm moving cross country in approximately four weeks and we've been in the middle of cleaning, packing and getting the house in shape to move out and sell so @ and her helpers are in charge of the summer exchange and if they want to open it up to members who didn't participate in the 2013 Secret Santa yet who meet other criteria (good member, been a member of MuT since March/April 2014) then I have no qualms with that either. It's up to them since they're running it.


----------



## chaostheory (Apr 28, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> The rules I had originally thought to put into place for the summer exchange was that it would be open to those who participated in Secret Santa 2013 as it was the ladies who participated in that exchange wanting to do a summer one. I'm not in charge of the summer exchange due to the fact that I'm moving cross country in approximately four weeks and we've been in the middle of cleaning, packing and getting the house in shape to move out and sell so @ and her helpers are in charge of the summer exchange and if they want to open it up to members who didn't participate in the 2013 Secret Santa yet who meet other criteria (good member, been a member of MuT since March/April 2014) then I have no qualms with that either. It's up to them since they're running it.


It sounds like the parameters they've chosen will work best for them, so I'll wait patiently for the Christmas one!

And I didn't know you were moving cross country! I will miss your references to WA/Seattle since that's where I am!


----------



## SaraP (Apr 28, 2014)

Yep waiting patiently and living vicariously :smilehappyyes:


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 28, 2014)

@@SaraP I can't wait till you can join us in Nov!! These threads are awesome!


----------



## SaraP (Apr 28, 2014)

Super excited to be a part of this!!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Apr 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> There are some people from the SS13 list that I'm pretty sure haven't posted since December/January lol
> 
> I wonder if any of those people will come back for this one.


Yes! Me! I've only been stalking this thread for the past few months, but I'm very excited! I loved the winter one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## klg534 (Apr 28, 2014)

So where is the survey? Is it done to be filled out? (The one with info for your SS, I love READING them and guessing who I may have, creepy but true) So many threads for this and the new site has be a bit confused.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 28, 2014)

I really need to set an alarm notification on my phone about the deadline for sign ups. I really really really want to sign up, but I also need to be saving up everything I make this summer for my wedding + graduation. So I might sit it out and watch from the sidelines ;]


----------



## tulosai (Apr 28, 2014)

klg534 said:


> So where is the survey? Is it done to be filled out? (The one with info for your SS, I love READING them and guessing who I may have, creepy but true) So many threads for this and the new site has be a bit confused.


Yessssss I LOVE reading all the surveys too!!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 28, 2014)

klg534 said:


> So where is the survey? Is it done to be filled out? (The one with info for your SS, I love READING them and guessing who I may have, creepy but true) So many threads for this and the new site has be a bit confused.


It's coming soon on a new thread! I will post a link in here once it's up. Last time the discussion thread got very cluttered with survey answers so we're doing a separate thread this time!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 28, 2014)

And I just updated the fairy list, so a few things:


If anyone is looking for a fairy, just point them here (I've also put the link to the Master List of Fairies in my signature, so you don't have to go digging deep in threads to find it!)  If anyone wants to be a fairy (make sure you read the first post of that thread to make sure you know what you're getting into!), just let me know, either in the thread or via PM.  I will keep that first post updated every evening when I get home to my computer (I'm wary of editing it on my phone) with any additions/subtractions.
A little heads-up:  We have been using the generic term "fairy" (as opposed to a titled name like, say, "Fairy Buttercup Pepperwand") to mean the summer version of "elf," so calling yourself that may result in a PM from someone looking for a go-between!  If you don't want to do that, it might be a good idea to use "Fairy Godmother" and "Fairy Goddaughter" (I don't think we have any guys participating, but if there are, feel free to substitute "Godfather" and "Godson!") instead of "fairy."
As explained in a few other posts, fairies -- the helpers -- do not need to have participated in any prior swap or have any particular number of posts or feedback rating!  Or to just participate in the discussion part of the thread!  In fact, either of these can be a fun way for a new forumite to get to know everyone.  I kind of wish we could always have a chatter thread for everyone to hang out and ease new people into our little corner of Makeuplandia.
Not fairy-related, but something we've been talking about doing for this round since the last round ended:  I have another draft of survey questions here.  If you want a head start on thinking about answers or have something to add/remove/rearrange, it's there for editing/commentary/preliminary use!  But pleasepleaseplease do not post your answers on a thread until a survey-specific thread is opened.  I believe it's okay to start a swap post in the swap section for this and any wishlist you may want to put together, though!  Added bonus of posting it in the swap section of the forum:  You can go back and change it as many times as you want for as long as you want.  Posts in the survey thread will lock for editing after 24 hours.
I think those are the big things I wanted to make sure to hit.  I can't believe it's signup time already!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Apr 28, 2014)

So I started looking at the survey so I can get a head start on it, and i wanted to reference my wish list from last time but I can't find it ... I think it was created as a list. Does anyone know if lists were converted over to the new site? Has anyone found them on the new site?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 28, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> So I started looking at the survey so I can get a head start on it, and i wanted to reference my wish list from last time but I can't find it ... I think it was created as a list. Does anyone know if lists were converted over to the new site? Has anyone found them on the new site?


I know some people's trade lists didnt make it over for some reason...guessing the same thing happened with your SS list. But, I should be able to find the cached version!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On mobile getting ready for work, but I'll send you a PM in a bit!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 28, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> So I started looking at the survey so I can get a head start on it, and i wanted to reference my wish list from last time but I can't find it ... I think it was created as a list. Does anyone know if lists were converted over to the new site? Has anyone found them on the new site?


I found where mine should be, but it's a you-do-not-have-permission-to-view-this-forum page.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 29, 2014)

Seriously so excited about this &amp; so happy to see so many of you back on this thread!   :wub:

May 12th feels like a million years away.. I'm ready to start shopping already! (I know most of the emoticons are back, but I miss the little dancing guy with the headphones..I'd insert him right here!)


----------



## JC327 (Apr 29, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> part one of a big fancy job interview today. wish me luck, fellow faries!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hope all went well!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 29, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Zs turn to be Star of the Week. She's super excited. She looks so old in this pic. Aahhh, my lil one is growing up!


She's so pretty!


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 29, 2014)

JC327 said:


> She's so pretty!


TY! I can't believe how big she's getting!!!

How is Intl. going to work? I was intl. in Nov. But I just cant afford the shipping again.

On a fun note I just woke up to the entire house smelling like gas. Apparently the cats turned two of the burners tonight. So they could have been going for almost 3 hrs. :angry:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 29, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> TY! I can't believe how big she's getting!!!
> 
> *How is Intl. going to work?* I was intl. in Nov. But I just cant afford the shipping again.
> 
> On a fun note I just woke up to the entire house smelling like gas. Apparently the cats turned two of the burners tonight. So they could have been going for almost 3 hrs. :angry:


Ohhh that's something we need to address. Not in the sign up form! @

Can the form be edited? Or maybe that's just something we need to post in the sign up thread after we complete the form? 

Also...allergies. Is that going in the survey, or elsewhere? Haven't been keeping up with that thread..


----------



## JC327 (Apr 29, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> TY! I can't believe how big she's getting!!!
> 
> How is Intl. going to work? I was intl. in Nov. But I just cant afford the shipping again.
> 
> On a fun note I just woke up to the entire house smelling like gas. Apparently the cats turned two of the burners tonight. So they could have been going for almost 3 hrs. :angry:


I have a US shipping address so hopefully that wont be too much trouble. I remember in the Christmas swap we were asked if we wanted to ship international or not. I havent seen anything like that for this one.

Oh no! glad you were able to catch it on time. Those are some naughty kitties you got there.


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 29, 2014)

I told hubby they're actively trying to kill me now, instead of just stressing me out. Guess they got tired of waiting? Have the windows open upstairs, watched a few shows downstairs while I had the sliding glass door open, it should be ok to head back to bed now. I don't wanna see the gas bill now though :blink:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 29, 2014)

Good Morning!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

A couple of answers:

1)  International Shipping: I'm reviewing the spreadsheet for international signups.  IF we have any, then I'll ask for volunteers to PM me.  As of right now, we only have one "international" signup but she's at an APO/AE (military) address, and shipping is the same as for the US. (I think you may even be able to use one of the Military Flat Rate boxes and save some $?)  But if you were international for the Holiday exchange, you are MORE than welcome to participate!!!  :smilehappyyes:

2) Allergies/sensitivities - They will be in the standard quiz, HOWEVER.  If you do not feel comfortable sharing that information in the quiz (and it's technically medical information, so we absolutely understand the desire to keep that info private), then just PM me with any allergies/sensitivities and I will make sure that information is ONLY shared with your Fairy Godmother.  Also, the quiz is going to be on a SEPARATE thread from the discussion thread, last year the discussion got very bogged down with quizzes, and we want to keep this thread all butterflies and sunshine, and not have to scroll past 3 pages of quizzes  :laughno:

3) OMG TWEAKABELL ARE YOU GUYS OK???? Gas leaks are CRAZY!  Ok I know it wasn't a leak, per se, but still, yikes!  I hope your gas bill isn't too bad.  Funny story from me this morning, I took the puppy out for his morning pee (haha the one time I need the puppy peeing emoji!) and for whatever reason I look at the crawlspace door, and I'm just at the right angle to see through a crack that there's A LIGHT ON. No one has been down there since ohhhhhh - October? November?  Yeah.  One light burning where nobody can see it for MONTHS.  And then of course it took me forever to find the key for the padlock to get in there and turn it off.  While avoiding the obligatory spider who has made a nice, well-lit home on the inside of the door.  And I forgot to send in the money for the kids class pictures.  Sooooo, I'm about to run out to go give that to the front office and do my best impression of a mom who isn't just phoning it in for the last few weeks of school.   :drive:

Hope everyone's having an awesome day!  If you have additional questions, please feel free to tag me and I (or @ or @@meaganola who have been FABULOUS at getting back to people!  Love you ladies!!!  :wub: ) will get an answer for you ASAP!


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 29, 2014)

OMG @tweakabell -- that's crazy!  Can you take the knobs off the stove?  It's a PITA to have to find one to put a burner on, but better than a big gas bill.  And your daughter is so pretty -- and looks so much like you (if she isn't your bio daughter, she certainly could be!)  Her nose and mouth look just like yours!

 -- hope the interview went well!


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 29, 2014)

If it happens again I'll definitely have to do the knobs. We're fine.

@ My aunt had that same issue but they were giant floodlights they had brought down when they had work to do under the house. They found them the next month when their electric bill was OUTRAGEOUS.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 29, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> If it happens again I'll definitely have to do the knobs. We're fine.
> 
> @ My aunt had that same issue but they were giant floodlights they had brought down when they had work to do under the house. They found them the next month when their electric bill was OUTRAGEOUS.


Glad you're safe!  Gas leaks are so scary.  I spent a month once wandering around my apartment feeling like I could always smell gas.  I do it at my parents house all the time.  They always think I'm insane because I'm the only one who smells gas in the kitchen.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 29, 2014)

I used to smell weird chemicals in my apartment. Of course, it was while I was powerloading _Breaking Bad_, and my next door neighbor has a detached garage *and* a very large motor home, plus my neighbor on the other side was an actual meth house when I moved in (we had our syspicions confirmed via DEA BUST), not to mention the fact that my neighborhood is veryvery close to all of the tweakers, AND I HAVE SEEN ACTUAL DRUG DEALS IN MY DRIVEWAY, so it was only logical that I would draw certain conclusions. I haven't smelled those chemicals in a while, though.


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 29, 2014)

You actually probably could smell them then. It's my understanding the chemicals leach into the walls and it all has to be replaced before it can be occupied again.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 29, 2014)

The weird thing is that I smelled the chemicals on the other side of the apartment and well after the meth house was completely renovated and the meth shed in their backyard was torn down and replaced by a duplex. Now that Jeffrey's boyfriend has moved in with him into the apartment downstairs from now, my apartment (and due to the ventilation system setup, especially my bathroom) is frequently filled with the smells of various kinds of beef dishes when I get home from work. Steak, roast, stew -- all sorts of glorious things I cannot eat.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 29, 2014)

That actually sounds like an interesting conversation.

Where is that delicious smell coming from? The bathroom...


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 29, 2014)

meaganola said:


> The weird thing is that I smelled the chemicals on the other side of the apartment and well after the meth house was completely renovated and the meth shed in their backyard was torn down and replaced by a duplex. Now that Jeffrey's boyfriend has moved in with him into the apartment downstairs from now, my apartment (and due to the ventilation system setup, especially my bathroom) is frequently filled with the smells of various kinds of beef dishes when I get home from work. Steak, roast, stew -- all sorts of glorious things I cannot eat.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My old downstairs neighbors used to cook what smelled like the MOST GLORIOUS MEXICAN FOOD EVER.  And while I knew I could make very authentic Mexican food vegetarian-ly (adjust grandma's recipes) I just wanted theirs.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks guys!!! &lt;3



allistra44 said:


> I know some people's trade lists didnt make it over for some reason...guessing the same thing happened with your SS list. But, I should be able to find the cached version!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> On mobile getting ready for work, but I'll send you a PM in a bit!





meaganola said:


> I found where mine should be, but it's a you-do-not-have-permission-to-view-this-forum page.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Apr 29, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Good Morning!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> A couple of answers:
> 
> ...


I would be totally up to ship to the certain someone you have referenced withthe APO box ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  and of course anyone else internationally


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 29, 2014)

Yup APO is fine but for SS I got someone in Canada and it ended up being $40 to ship and I had to fudge the numbers so that she hopefully didn't get hit with duties. It was a little more stressful than I wanted(she liked it though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).


----------



## JC327 (Apr 29, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Good Morning!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> A couple of answers:
> 
> ...


Oh no! hope your light bill is not too high. I totally get you avoiding the spider. I told the hubby i knew he loved me the other day because he killed a huge spider before i had the chance to turn around and see it. Hope you made it to your kids school on time.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks @@JC327 !  I managed to get the $ there on time!  Yay!  The light bill shouldn't be too bad, after all it's been factored in for the past few months as well.  Honestly, I was wondering why the bill seemed about $10-15/mo higher than last winter.  Well now I know!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 29, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Yup APO is fine but for SS I got someone in Canada and it ended up being $40 to ship and I had to fudge the numbers so that she hopefully didn't get hit with duties. It was a little more stressful than I wanted(she liked it though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).


Sounds like that was stressful. But atleast you know you were able to make her happy!


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 29, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> OMG @tweakabell -- that's crazy! Can you take the knobs off the stove? It's a PITA to have to find one to put a burner on, but better than a big gas bill. And your daughter is so pretty -- and looks so much like you (if she isn't your bio daughter, she certainly could be!) Her nose and mouth look just like yours!
> 
> -- hope the interview went well!


Yup she's all ours. A perfect mashup of hubby and me. Kinda shut up his mom and grandma lol (we don't talk to those horrible people anymore, that's a whole different story).


----------



## meaganola (Apr 29, 2014)

So...  What does everyone else think about making the use of a fairy to deliver tracking information -- or at least an "I sent the package out this morning!  Estimated delivery is Tuesday!" sort of thing -- *mandatory* instead of just a nice thing to do?

Oh!  And speaking of tracking, I just thought of something that would be part of the swap FAQ/quicklinks if we ever got around to putting one together:  PayPal shipping.  You no not need to have received a payment from someone in order to send them a package.  You just need a PayPal account, a printer, *maybe* a postage scale (flat rate packaging = no need to weigh it), and this link: 

https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_ship-now

This method of shipping is frequently *much* cheaper than buying postage at the post office, the DC# is free, and you don't have to wait in line to hand it over to the counter clerk.  You can just drop it in the big outgoing package bin most post offices I've been in have located right next to the freestanding automated postage kiosk -- or your typical streetcorner blue mailbox, if it fits through the slot.  This is *regardless of weight*.  The 13-ounce limit is just for unmetered mail, and PayPal address labels are considered metered mail.  I actually got lectured by a postal worker one time for standing in line with heavy (well, just a couple of pounds, but still over what I thought was the limit) PayPal-labeled packages instead of dropping them in the bin!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Apr 29, 2014)

meaganola said:


> So...  What does everyone else think about making the use of a fairy to deliver tracking information -- or at least an "I sent the package out this morning!  Estimated delivery is Tuesday!" sort of thing -- *mandatory* instead of just a nice thing to do?


Maybe we can make it upon godchild's request? Personally, I'd prefer not to have tracking info and for it to be a surprise when it comes! But I know that a lot of others would really benefit from having it if depending on their package delivery situation.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 30, 2014)

Ah!  Solution!  Add it to the survey!  Done!

In unrelated news, my neighbor asked me to step outside on my balcony area to discuss an idea he had for our little patio/outdoor sitting area on the ground under my balcony, and a DRAGONFLY decided to hang out in the middle of the air next to my head for a few seconds!  I had no clue we even had those in this area.

And, yikes, how did it get to be a quarter to ten already?  Time for bed.  Tomorrow is going to be a looong evening.  Game five!  If the Blazers win, there will be no game six!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 30, 2014)

i have so much MUT catching up to do! i had a huge test this evening and i missed a lot of valuable time on the internet thanks to studying


----------



## tulosai (Apr 30, 2014)

Re: shipping, you have to sign up for an account but you can also go to the post office website itself and it will give you the same cheaper prices as paypal. So if you don't want to use paypal for some reason, there is also that option.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 30, 2014)

Had to share some good news!  I just received one of my medical test results back and it was actually good news!  The first in more than five years!  Still many more tests to come, but I was preparing myself for the worst and was very pleasantly surprised!  Had to share with my ladies!  :hugs3:


----------



## utgal2004 (Apr 30, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Had to share some good news!  I just received one of my medical test results back and it was actually good news!  The first in more than five years!  Still many more tests to come, but I was preparing myself for the worst and was very pleasantly surprised!  Had to share with my ladies!  :hugs3:


That's fantastic news!  :hugs3:


----------



## utgal2004 (Apr 30, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I know some people's trade lists didnt make it over for some reason...guessing the same thing happened with your SS list. But, I should be able to find the cached version!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> On mobile getting ready for work, but I'll send you a PM in a bit!


I can't find mine either.  Can you help?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 30, 2014)

utgal2004 said:


> That's fantastic news!  :hugs3:


Thank you!  I totally am crediting my boxes of happiness from the ladies on this thread!  Whenever I was having a rough day I pulled something out of them and it REALLY helped!  :wub:


----------



## utgal2004 (Apr 30, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I know some people's trade lists didnt make it over for some reason...guessing the same thing happened with your SS list. But, I should be able to find the cached version!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> On mobile getting ready for work, but I'll send you a PM in a bit!


I can't find mine either.  Can you help?


----------



## SaraP (Apr 30, 2014)

@@puppymomofthree Yea good news! After 5 years you were more than over due! :sunshine: :flowers: :mussical: :w00t:


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 30, 2014)

My SS list is gone too, but I don't need it resurrected.  I'm just wondering how do we look at someone else's trade list/SS list if it's not in their signature?  I don't understand how to do that with the new site without looking through all of their posts.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 30, 2014)

@@Lolo22 There's a spot for wishlists on the survey!


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 30, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Had to share some good news!  I just received one of my medical test results back and it was actually good news!  The first in more than five years!  Still many more tests to come, but I was preparing myself for the worst and was very pleasantly surprised!  Had to share with my ladies!  :hugs3:


:sunshine:


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 30, 2014)

Yay @@puppymomofthree!!!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 30, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Had to share some good news!  I just received one of my medical test results back and it was actually good news!  The first in more than five years!  Still many more tests to come, but I was preparing myself for the worst and was very pleasantly surprised!  Had to share with my ladies!  :hugs3:


Thats great news! Hope all your other test are good as well.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## trekkersangel (Apr 30, 2014)

So I've been playing with the new site &amp; noticed that when you are on your own page you can see who is viewing your profile. Is it totally going to blow it when we are stalking our fairy godchild? I think they'll be able to see who is stalking them. Is there a way to not see that?

If not I might just stalk every single one of you so you don't know who your godmother is. Ha ha ha.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 30, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> So I've been playing with the new site &amp; noticed that when you are on your own page you can see who is viewing your profile. Is it totally going to blow it when we are stalking our fairy godchild? I think they'll be able to see who is stalking them. Is there a way to not see that?
> 
> If not I might just stalk every single one of you so you don't know who your godmother is. Ha ha ha.


You can hide it in your settings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll probably turn mine off during whatchamacallit.  I stalk too many people on an almost-daily basis though for it to even matter!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 30, 2014)

What @@elizabethrose said! I have noticed, though, that some people show zero posts even though HELLO, FORUM, I WAS JUST READING A POST FROM THAT PERSON! I KNOW SHE HAS POSTS!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 30, 2014)

when do we do the whole filing out and posting our surveys thing? i need an excuse to not write this paper..


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 30, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> when do we do the whole filing out and posting our surveys thing? i need an excuse to not write this paper..


Bahahaha I've been wondering this as well.  Mostly because I'm way not into doing my work at work.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 30, 2014)

I don't see why you can't fill it out and post it in the swap section now since it is my understanding that you can have a second post there for these secret swaps. It's not finalized, but the latest draft is chock full of things to answer!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 30, 2014)

utgal2004 said:


> I can't find mine either.  Can you help?


Sent you a PM!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Apr 30, 2014)

My OCD has an idea about gathering surveys since I cannot figure out how to search for a specific person's posts, and I'm sure I can't be the only one:  If you would like yours listed in a sort of swap directory, tag me in your survey response!  I will maintain one post (which will be the first post in the thread just like the Fairy thread) that will take your Fairy Godmother directly to your survey post.  If you have multiple lists, just put all of the applicable links in your post, and then when someone goes to your survey, all of your lists will be linked right there! 

So.  If everyone has a dreamlist created in the Buy/Sell/Trade forum with all of their survey answers there, puts the URL in their survey (signatures are awesome, but many of us use the mobile version of the site and can't see signatures), posts a copy of the survey or a link to it in the survey thread once it goes up, and tags me in the thread post (very important!  I'm very, very tired in the evenings and don't always notice everything unless I'm tagged!), I can front-load the survey thread with links to everyone's dreamlist in the swap forum.  That seems complicated, but it just boils down to:


Create Midsummer Dreamlist post with your survey/dreamlist in swap thread here:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/103-makeup-nails/ 
Post that link with your survey answers in the survey thread once it goes up and make sure to tag me in that post
That's it.  I'll take it from there.  Any interest?  Stalking is naturally an option, but for those who don't have the time or patience to track down a specific person's posts, this will be a lot easier than trying to wade through fifteen pages of surveys to find the one for your person, plus the survey thread posts will lock after twenty-four hours, so if someone realizes they forgot something in three days, there's a problem there, but swap pages have no editing limits.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 30, 2014)

@@meaganola Is the last version of the quiz on that forum (sorry don't have the URL handy..) the official last one?


----------



## meaganola (Apr 30, 2014)

@@elizabethrose I'm checking on that!


----------



## meaganola (May 1, 2014)

WHOO! DREAMLIST AND SURVEY THREAD IS LIVE!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131905-midsummer-nights-dreamlist-and-survey-central-now-open/

ETA: Please oh please fill out at least either the survey or a wishlist! Both would be awesome, but at least one will help some of us senders considerably. You might think that *you* wouldn't want specifics, but your Godmother may be having a series of meltdowns at Ulta because this lipgloss or that lip stain? Which purple eyeliner? Does my person even *like* sugar scrubs? The survey-or-wishlist requirement is an attempt to forestall that.

Also, if a Godmother is having stalking problems, please PM @, @, or me, and we will gently nudge your person on your behalf.

I think that's all for now. Thanks!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 1, 2014)

Heyyyy @@meaganola!  I figured out how to see all the posts someone's posted!  On accident, of course.

You go to their profile and then click "Find Content" on the right side of the page.  Alternatively, if you hover on someone's username in a thread, this button will pop up.  THEN on that page, on the left hand side at the bottom, click "Posts only" and all their posts will pop up.  Stalking magic.  For the sake of all things makeup-related.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 1, 2014)

Wow--I am working my way through the survey--I feel like I should have "carbed-up" before attempting it!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 1, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Wow--I am working my way through the survey--I feel like I should have "carbed-up" before attempting it!


Hahaha me too! 

Totally caught myself flexing my fingers/hands before I started. This baby is looooong.


----------



## meaganola (May 1, 2014)

Tip: Fill it out as a draft in a text file or email! My browser *loves* to spontaneously refresh for no apparent reason, so I learned this lesson long ago. The fact that drafts don't seem to work very well on the forum doesn't help, either.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 1, 2014)

Word document all the way!  I need the ability to save it as I go and access to a copy just in case there is an issue.


----------



## tulosai (May 1, 2014)

yay I just LOVE reading everyone's answers! I am borderline addicted to it!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 1, 2014)

YAY! I'm sooo excited for this! I love love love the theme, it's so cute! Trying to learn and get used to this new MUT still!


----------



## meaganola (May 1, 2014)

I stumbled upon this the other night (I'm not sure how, but it happened!) and thought of this swap:

http://www.storenvy.com/stores/286211-midsummer-dreams-apothecary


----------



## elizabethrose (May 1, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I stumbled upon this the other night (I'm not sure how, but it happened!) and thought of this swap:
> 
> http://www.storenvy.com/stores/286211-midsummer-dreams-apothecary


The charms! On the bottles!  So cute!


----------



## tulosai (May 2, 2014)

Oh wow it is cute!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 2, 2014)

GUYS. I finished my survey and dreamlist and holy crap, I'm getting excited!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 2, 2014)

yess! all caught up! and i posted my survey! where are people posting their "dream list" thingys?


----------



## meaganola (May 2, 2014)

@ In the Buy/Sell/Trade section! I put a link in the first post of the survey thread. I don't have it handy right now, but that's why I put it in that post: so I wouldn't have to dig up the link.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 2, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @ In the Buy/Sell/Trade section! I put a link in the first post of the survey thread. I don't have it handy right now, but that's why I put it in that post: so I wouldn't have to dig up the link.


thanks!!! i saw that right after i posted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

yay! this is so exciting! can't wait to start stalking!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 2, 2014)

Idk if I missed this or not, but what is the price point? $25 again?


----------



## meaganola (May 2, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> Idk if I missed this or not, but what is the price point? $25 again?


Yes. A lot of us will be raiding our sub box/GWP/sample stashes to supplement that, though! I've been setting stuff aside specifically for this for several months.

I have to say that I'm super happy at the number of people who are interested in but not experienced with indies! I have quite a few extra (duplicate) GDE items that I'm not putting up for swap yet because I'm waiting to see who I get matched with.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 2, 2014)

Ok, I am ready to shop, shop, shop! I'm too excited reading the dream lists and surveys so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (May 2, 2014)

Going to have to kick the husband off the desktop where I can fill out the survey this weekend. I've been spending way to much time looking at etsy for something unique.


----------



## meaganola (May 2, 2014)

Gah. You guys. I just got the most adorable sample ever from Scaredy Cat Cosmetics in my innocent+twisted alchemy subscription pack. I'll be posting over in the indie sub threads tonight after I go grocery shopping, write up a summary, swatch things, and (most importantly) figure out how to post photos on the new forum! Spoiler alert: I'm sticking with this one even though it's twice as much as GDE OTM. There's room in my life for both!


----------



## luckyme502 (May 5, 2014)

I'm trying to keep up with this thread, but I am having a horrible time getting around the new site, so I'm not posting as much as I used to.  

@meganola we get hundreds of dragonflies in our yard all spring and into the beginning of summer, and all different varieties!


----------



## utgal2004 (May 5, 2014)

luckyme502 said:


> I'm trying to keep up with this thread, but I am having a horrible time getting around the new site, so I'm not posting as much as I used to.
> 
> @meganola we get hundreds of dragonflies in our yard all spring and into the beginning of summer, and all different varieties!


I'm having the same problem.  I can't seem to find anything.  :wacko:


----------



## dressupthedog (May 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Gah. You guys. I just got the most adorable sample ever from Scaredy Cat Cosmetics in my innocent+twisted alchemy subscription pack. I'll be posting over in the indie sub threads tonight after I go grocery shopping, write up a summary, swatch things, and (most importantly) figure out how to post photos on the new forum! Spoiler alert: I'm sticking with this one even though it's twice as much as GDE OTM. There's room in my life for both!


I made the mistake of clicking on the Scardey Cat Cosmetics link in your post in the indie subs thread. I want (need?) them all!


----------



## meaganola (May 6, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I made the mistake of clicking on the Scardey Cat Cosmetics link in your post in the indie subs thread. I want (need?) them all!


Heh.  There's a reason I put that warning in there about clicking!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 6, 2014)

Ladies, I am so curious why you all like pirates lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 6, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Ladies, I am so curious why you all like pirates lol


lol I just like them more than ninjas! That was an 'or' question, right?

Plus, you know, Johnny Depp.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (May 6, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> lol I just like them more than ninjas! That was an 'or' question, right?
> 
> Plus, you know, Johnny Depp.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha I figured he had something to do with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 6, 2014)

My town has a history with pirates. Two words: Shanghai Tunnels. And _The Goonies_ was filmed in Astoria, which is a daytrip for us, and I was the exact same age as all of the kids in it when it came out (I saw it in the theatre and was instantly obsessed), so that probably has more to do with it than anything.


----------



## trekkersangel (May 6, 2014)

Big Goonies fan here too. . . Oh &amp; I'm obsessed with jewels &amp; treasure chests! Pirates is my favorite ride at Disneyland &amp; I have 3 boys who think they are pirates 90% of the time. I don't know much about ninjas so since I relate more to pirates I chose pirates! ;-)


----------



## elizabethrose (May 6, 2014)

I just picked one!  No reasoning haha.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 6, 2014)

I was thinking more old movies with Errol Flynn.  Much better than ninja movies!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momma4 (May 6, 2014)

I am so excited for this.  I know I do not post often, but I constantly find myself reading what you all have written and feel a part of your group based on that.  i will try to do better with my posting but it is hard with 4 little ones and i am in the middle of finishing my year with my students, I am a teacher, and planning a big fundraiser to raise money for my little boy to attend magnolia sppech school, he has what doctors think to be auditory processing disorder.  Fairies though hold a special place in my heart.  My 8 year old still searches for fairies in the yard and leaves crumbs of food under trees.  In our backyard we magically have three perfect circles in our yard where wild flowers grow in a perfect circle.  My little girl spins inside of them and calls them her fairy circles.  Man, it would be nice to live in the enchanted mine of a child


----------



## utgal2004 (May 6, 2014)

For some reason I thought of ninja turtles so I went with ninjas lol. I grew up with an alcoholic who loved the pirates ride at Disney world so I couldn't pick pirate. More than 20 years later I went on that ride again and it's so synonymous with my dad that I hated it still.


----------



## meaganola (May 6, 2014)

Oh, wow, I completely forgot the key reason I should pick pirates. Someone needs to remi d me to tell the story about the last time I rode PotC at Disneyworld tonight after I get home. I won't remember otherwise.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 6, 2014)

utgal2004 said:


> For some reason I thought of ninja turtles so I went with ninjas lol. I grew up with an alcoholic who loved the pirates ride at Disney world so I couldn't pick pirate. More than 20 years later I went on that ride again and it's so synonymous with my dad that I hated it still.


Ninja Turtles it is then! Cowabunga!


----------



## utgal2004 (May 6, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Ninja Turtles it is then! Cowabunga!


Thanks!  Didn't mean to make the discussion not fun and depressing-sounding.  Had a very long day at the office and somehow that just came out.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (May 6, 2014)

I have this ninja on my desk. And of course we call the black cats the ninjas. Because they just appear out of nowhere.


----------



## utgal2004 (May 7, 2014)

I am so ready to start stalking and shopping!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 7, 2014)

I understand that one!  This is going to be such fun!


----------



## Momma4 (May 7, 2014)

I would have to say I am a pirate person, I love the whole sailing the seas for treasure idea.


----------



## utgal2004 (May 7, 2014)

Can someone refresh my memory on our price limit?


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 7, 2014)

I think it is $25 spent plus feel free to "shop" your stash.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (May 7, 2014)

Yay, I did a spoiler right!!!

I cannot see my own content on this site. I have a "Midsummer Fairy Wish List" I made up, possibly under Buy/Sell/Trade, but I could not find the link to provide in the survey. I hope you all have easier hunting than I!


----------



## gemstone (May 7, 2014)

I've been saving makeup products that I would normally have traded away for this!  For the Secret Santa I didn't know it was coming so far in advance, but now I feel much more prepared with my extras  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 7, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> Yay, I did a spoiler right!!!
> 
> I cannot see my own content on this site. I have a "Midsummer Fairy Wish List" I made up, possibly under Buy/Sell/Trade, but I could not find the link to provide in the survey. I hope you all have easier hunting than I!


@@Bflopolska I moved your post to the discussion thread, since the survey one is just for surveys!

If you go to your profile &amp; click 'topics' it will show you any threads that you've started, including trade lists/secret santa lists! I can see yours   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (May 7, 2014)

I have a whole flat rate box filled with random samples &amp; full size products in my closet just waiting for my godchild. I can't wait to find out who I get to shop for. I want to go shopping both in my stash &amp; also at sephora &amp; lush!!!!! So excited!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 7, 2014)

42 of us signed up so far!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (May 7, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> 42 of us signed up so far!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh wow! I hope more girlies get their surveys in even if its only few questions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and dream lists! They have been super fun to read.


----------



## chelsealady (May 7, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Oh wow! I hope more girlies get their surveys in even if its only few questions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and dream lists! They have been super fun to read.


I've still got to do mine. But I can't do it on my tablet so I've been putting it off. Maybe this weekend. 
When are we getting our person? For some reason I was thinking the 15th.


----------



## meaganola (May 7, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> I've still got to do mine. But I can't do it on my tablet so I've been putting it off. Maybe this weekend.
> 
> When are we getting our person? For some reason I was thinking the 15th.


I just went through and compiled the dates.  It looks like it's definitely in your (and I mean this generically) best interest to do your survey/list this weekend so you don't have to worry about it during those last few weekdays before matches are made!  (I'm still working on mine, so I know there are at least a few more of us in that same boat.)


Signups -- April 28th through midnight Eastern Monday, May 12th (@ -- I'm interpreting this to mean 9pm Pacific on Monday, so everyone has one last weekday to sign up after Mother's Day weekend.  Is that correct?)
Fairy Godchild assignments go out -- by end of day Thursday, May 15th (and I'm taking it upon myself to interpret this to mean some time in the evening, not end of business day, so don't panic if it's 5pm and your assignment hasn't gone out yet!)
Stalking/shopping -- May 15th through July 6th (note to the fairies:  LET'S GET READY TO RUMBLE!  I mean keep an eye on those PM folders!  I need to make sure my own is cleaned out and ready for more PMs)
Shipping -- PACKAGES MUST BE SENT THE WEEK OF JULY 7TH-14TH.  Any exceptions (for example, vacation) must go through @

And then one of the Treacherous Three -- I mean @, @, or I -- will open a reveal thread


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 7, 2014)

@@meaganola yep that's correct! I will be in bed before midnight that night (well hopefully) so I'll start compiling everything the next morning!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 8, 2014)

Ah, I have so many ideas for so many different people from reading dreamlists! Have a few things set aside for specific people just in case!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momma4 (May 8, 2014)

Allistra thank you so much for fixing me so it would be under a spoiler.  I edited a few minutes ago though and it took the spoiler away.  Can you or someone help me again???  Thank you so much.  And, i so envy you all that are good with technology, I seriously struggle sometimes with finding the on button on unfamiliar computers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 8, 2014)

Momma4 said:


> Allistra thank you so much for fixing me so it would be under a spoiler.  I edited a few minutes ago though and it took the spoiler away.  Can you or someone help me again???  Thank you so much.  And, i so envy you all that are good with technology, I seriously struggle sometimes with finding the on button on unfamiliar computers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No problem! I fixed it again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also moved your post to the discussion thread as the other one is just for posting surveys.


----------



## LadyK (May 8, 2014)

I really have to get on here and do my survey.  I just finished midterms so I will have to snuggle up with the laptop and some tea and dream away.


----------



## trekkersangel (May 8, 2014)

So I'm getting my usual glossybox this month &amp; found out there are $25 gift cards to Bergdorf Goodman inside. ($25! They can be stacked &amp; you don't have to purchase a certain amount to use them) so of course I gifted myself a 2nd box so I'd have $50 to spend. I want to use it to shop for my giftee!!! Think of what magical things I could get! And since it is free stuff it doesn't have to go towards the $25 gift budget! . I want stalking to start right now!!! Is it time yet???? Ha ha ha.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 8, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> So I'm getting my usual glossybox this month &amp; found out there are $25 gift cards to Bergdorf Goodman inside. ($25! They can be stacked &amp; you don't have to purchase a certain amount to use them) so of course I gifted myself a 2nd box so I'd have $50 to spend. I want to use it to shop for my giftee!!! Think of what magical things I could get! And since it is free stuff it doesn't have to go towards the $25 gift budget! . I want stalking to start right now!!! Is it time yet???? Ha ha ha.


Ohhhh that's smart! I was still on the fence about Glossybox this month, but you may have just convinced me to buy one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have been hoarding Birchbox points to help maximize my budget!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 8, 2014)

Guys, I really need to get on top of making my dreamlist! I am so far behind on it right now, what is wrong with me?! Someone come slap some sense in me!


----------



## meaganola (May 8, 2014)

It has come to my attention that I need to mention this:  If you have a wishlist but not a post in the survey thread and would like to be added to the Godchild Directory for easy list location, first go here:
https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/103-makeup-nails/

Click on Start New Topic.  Then fill out your dreamlist title, then fill out the body of the post, then click Post New Topic, et voila!  You have a shiny new url to PM to me with the request to be added to the Godchild Directory!  One small note:  I won't be able to update it during the workday because I can't deal with doing that on my phone, but I'll update in the evening after work and on weekends after I finish running errands when I get back to my laptop!

ETA:  If anyone has any "how do I..." or "where is..." questions specifically for this swap, let me know!  I just had someone ask where certain things are now that the forum is all changed around, and I'm thinking that a Midsummer Night's Dream Swap FAQ with links to the important things might be in order, but I'm not sure what everyone else thinks the important things are.


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 8, 2014)

Are we staying with the $25 minimum? I must have missed the pricing range information.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 8, 2014)

Finally made my dreamlist! Woot.


----------



## meaganola (May 8, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Are we staying with the $25 minimum? I must have missed the pricing range information.


Maximum, not minimum.  We highly encourage stash-raiding and swapping!  I think I had more fun with that than anything else last time around, and I know a lot of us have been hoarding stuff from subscription boxes and GWPs just for this swap because we had a blast playing Budget Tetris with stash stuff and swapping to keep our out-of-pocket expense (not including shipping) as close to $25 as possible while still getting as much *stuff* in those outgoing packages as possible.


----------



## bonita22 (May 8, 2014)

So if $25 is the maximum, what's the minimum?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 8, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> So if $25 is the maximum, what's the minimum?


I think of $25 being the target. I wanna be as close to it as possible and I would rather be $5 over than $5 under but that's just me.


----------



## meaganola (May 8, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I think of $25 being the target. I wanna be as close to it as possible and I would rather be $5 over than $5 over but that's just me.


Yup. It's the exact same rules that Secret Santa followed.


----------



## bonita22 (May 9, 2014)

I finished my dream list and survey the other day. I hope it's enough information for my fairy godmother.

Reading everyone's dream list is very fun! I can't wait until we get assigned, I really want to start shopping.


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (May 10, 2014)

Hmm, I would really like to sign up for this but I wasn't apart of the 2013 secret Santa because I didn't have the minimum amount of posts at the time.


----------



## dressupthedog (May 10, 2014)

TwinkleSprinks said:


> Hmm, I would really like to sign up for this but I wasn't apart of the 2013 secret Santa because I didn't have the minimum amount of posts at the time.


This summer secret santa is only for members that participated in the 2013 secret santa, but there will be another secret santa this fall/winter that you should be able to participate in.


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (May 10, 2014)

I'm curious though for the reason of the exclusion.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 10, 2014)

Also, to answer your question, the midsummer exchange is an extension of the holiday exchange, not a whole new Secret Santa. This is why the list is open to those who participated in the Holiday 3013 Secret Santa. We've had a lot of interest, so I encourage you to follow along with the discussion thread so by the time the main holiday exchange happens, you'll be ready!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 10, 2014)

TwinkleSprinks said:


> I'm curious though for the reason of the exclusion.


The midsummer nights dream exchange basically became an extension of the 2013 SS due to the members involved coming up with the idea and setting the whole thing up. The exclusion is occurring at this time as, what I would sum up, a basic test run of the summertime gift exchange. This summertime exchange modeled after SS is the first of its kind on the forum, and we want to make it runs smoothly and can be ran again in the years to follow.

I'm sorry that you will not be able to participate but we cannot change the requirements at this time. If you would like to be apart of SS 2014, continue posting and using the forum and the time will pass before you know it. Also, check out the buy/sell/trade area of the site and you can trade or swap between yourself and another member with tradeable items that you both have listed.

Finally, I hope to see your face in this years SS exchange, you'll have met all requirements to participate at that point and the more the merrier.


----------



## angienharry (May 11, 2014)

Urghhhh this upgrade is killing me!

I am having issues with my account since the upgrade. I've sent emails and posted in the help section to try and get them to merge my accounts or reactivate my old one. I participated in secret Santa under my old name....angienharry. Now I'm angienharry2 and don't meet the requirements. Please tell me I can still participate???


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 11, 2014)

angienharry2 said:


> Urghhhh this upgrade is killing me!
> 
> I am having issues with my account since the upgrade. I've sent emails and posted in the help section to try and get them to merge my accounts or reactivate my old one. I participated in secret Santa under my old name....angienharry. Now I'm angienharry2 and don't meet the requirements. Please tell me I can still participate???


Yep, you absolutely can!

Not sure if you saw my response to your other post but Zadidoll is doing all the account merging. I'd just PM her to make sure she sees it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (May 11, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Yep, you absolutely can!
> 
> Not sure if you saw my response to your other post but Zadidoll is doing all the account merging. I'd just PM her to make sure she sees it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes I had already pm'd her but with it being Mother's Day I was kinda freaking out I wouldn't make the deadline. Thanks sooo much. I was looking forward to this and worried I would have to miss it.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 12, 2014)

Less than 24 hours left to sign up if you haven't already!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 12, 2014)

Oh, also, if you're a Fairy who has not been in that thread in a while, please go over and confirm you're still willing to help out!  With the forum transition, I'm not sure who has come back or who might still be trying to figure things out and isn't quite up to helping out just yet.  If I don't hear back in that thread by the time the Godchild assignments go out (so Thursday or Friday, depending on whether my internet connection cooperates), I'll go ahead and take you off the list so you're not inundated with PMs from Godparents seeking Fairy assistance.  Thanks!


----------



## lovepink (May 12, 2014)

Hi all!  Quick question, I just looked at the sign up sheet again and it did not have any way to denote if you are willing to ship to an international person.  Since the sign ups are coming to a close, is there some way that only people who want an international swap partner will be paired with someone overseas.  Or was that data carried over from the winter swap.  Just wondering as I know time frames for mailing to other countries is longer and dealing with customs and it is usually more expensive. TIA!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 12, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Hi all!  Quick question, I just looked at the sign up sheet again and it did not have any way to denote if you are willing to ship to an international person.  Since the sign ups are coming to a close, is there some way that only people who want an international swap partner will be paired with someone overseas.  Or was that data carried over from the winter swap.  Just wondering as I know time frames for mailing to other countries is longer and dealing with customs and it is usually more expensive. TIA!


Here's @'s original post on that:

 International Shipping: I'm reviewing the spreadsheet for international signups.  IF we have any, then I'll ask for volunteers to PM me.  As of right now, we only have one "international" signup but she's at an APO/AE (military) address, and shipping is the same as for the US. (I think you may even be able to use one of the Military Flat Rate boxes and save some $?)  But if you were international for the Holiday exchange, you are MORE than welcome to participate!

So it sounds like at the time, we didn't actually have any international sign ups yet. It's possible there have been some since then &amp; if there are, we'll just be asking for volunteers.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: That was back on 4/29.


----------



## lovepink (May 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Here's @'s original post on that:
> 
> International Shipping: I'm reviewing the spreadsheet for international signups.  IF we have any, then I'll ask for volunteers to PM me.  As of right now, we only have one "international" signup but she's at an APO/AE (military) address, and shipping is the same as for the US. (I think you may even be able to use one of the Military Flat Rate boxes and save some $?)  But if you were international for the Holiday exchange, you are MORE than welcome to participate!
> 
> So it sounds like at the time, we didn't actually have any international sign ups yet. It's possible there have been some since then &amp; if there are, we'll just be asking for volunteers.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Whoops guess I should learn to read more thoroughly!  Thanks for answering!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 12, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Whoops guess I should learn to read more thoroughly!  Thanks for answering!


Oh, it's no problem! That was weeks ago &amp; it hasn't really been discussed since then. 

I just went back through the sign up list &amp; I think we're still at zero for international. We'll see what today brings for last minute sign ups!


----------



## lovepink (May 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Oh, it's no problem! That was weeks ago &amp; it hasn't really been discussed since then.
> 
> I just went back through the sign up list &amp; I think we're still at zero for international. We'll see what today brings for last minute sign ups!


I am getting excited!  Few more days and we will know who we have!  I am so ready to shop!  Have been finding such great deals but don't know if the things I like are what she will like!  Can't wait!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 12, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I am getting excited!  Few more days and we will know who we have!  I am so ready to shop!  Have been finding such great deals but don't know if the things I like are what she will like!  Can't wait!


ME TOO! I seriously have so many things stockpiled right now 'just in case' my person would like them! 

I can't wait to shop. I feel like I'm just going to go crazy buying stuff/shopping my stash on the first day &amp; then I'll have to wait for 6 weeks to mail it all out!


----------



## meaganola (May 12, 2014)

I've got Birchbox points to spend.  At the rate the warehouse seems to like to get orders out completely and correctly, I'll need every single day between now and the shipping window!


----------



## Allison H (May 12, 2014)

Hmmm...just found this thread! This sounds like fun! Looks like I'll have to miss out on it...I was too new last year and couldn't join the SS last year, so that makes me missing out on this one too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hopefully I can join the next one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (May 12, 2014)

I need to start shopping.  I have 400 birchbox points and just got my 13 month 25% off in the birchbox store!!!!  I want to buy ALL the pretties for my Fairy Godchild!!!


----------



## chelsealynn (May 12, 2014)

I'm so excited to know who my fairy godchild is going to be!  Can't wait to start figuring out the perfect gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 12, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I need to start shopping.  I have 400 birchbox points and just got my 13 month 25% off in the birchbox store!!!!  I want to buy ALL the pretties for my Fairy Godchild!!!


Me too!  We are twins with number of points and 13 month codes!  Need to shop!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 12, 2014)

Guys, I'm so excited! I've been looking through dreams lists and I wanna buy something for everyone!


----------



## klg534 (May 12, 2014)

I'm ready to shop. Patience is something I lack...  

And EBATES is 15% at SEPHORA today. 

AND Its a three Friday month at work (An extra paycheck woot woot ) 

AND I'm going to disneyland soon, so someone is getting Micky ears. Or something fun from Disney lol 

Ugh. I'm excited and impatient.  Stalking is the best part of this, reading tons of posts, but I can't do it yet. Sigh. Lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 12, 2014)

klg534 said:


> I'm ready to shop. Patience is something I lack...
> 
> And EBATES is 15% at SEPHORA today.
> 
> ...


BE MY FAIRY GODMOTHER! Disney! &lt;3


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 12, 2014)

7 more hours of sign ups...!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> BE MY FAIRY GODMOTHER! Disney! &lt;3


Bahahahahaaaa! Exactly what I was thinking, oh DISNEY! I'm going to DW in September and I'm counting the seconds.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 12, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Bahahahahaaaa! Exactly what I was thinking, oh DISNEY! I'm going to DW in September and I'm counting the seconds.


Suuuuuper jealous! That's the next vacation I'm saving up for. My boyfriend has never been there &amp; I feel like that's just wrong. Everyone needs to go to Disney World!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Suuuuuper jealous! That's the next vacation I'm saving up for. My boyfriend has never been there &amp; I feel like that's just wrong. Everyone needs to go to Disney World!


We went last year for my daughters 3rd birthday and I haven't stopped thinking about it, you have to go!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 12, 2014)

I am super excited for a September trip too! It is my mother's 60th birthday and she was born in DC, but has not been there since she was one year old. We will be doing the nerd version of Disney!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 12, 2014)

The wait until Thursday is gonna be torture.  I just- I just wanna know which one of you lovely ladies I get to start shopping for!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 12, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> The wait until Thursday is gonna be torture.  I just- I just wanna know which one of you lovely ladies I get to start shopping for!


Ah, I knowwww. But then I'm going to go ham this weekend with my shopping.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I literally have a list going right now of potential fairy godchildren &amp; what I want to buy them. 

Sooo if anyone needs ideas for their person once we get assignments, I probably have some lol


----------



## LadyK (May 12, 2014)

I am trying to get through a pile of grading and then finish my wishlist before we are all assigned.  I don't want my godmother to feel lost but I also don't want her to feel bound by any strict list.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ah, I knowwww. But then I'm going to go ham this weekend with my shopping.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I literally have a list going right now of potential fairy godchildren &amp; what I want to buy them.
> 
> Sooo if anyone needs ideas for their person once we get assignments, I probably have some lol


Ooooh that's a good idea.  I don't think I have anything going on this weekend.  I should re-read all the wishlists.  I haven't done that in a few days...


----------



## gemstone (May 12, 2014)

AAAAH I have been slacking on my wishlist/surveys! -______-


----------



## trekkersangel (May 12, 2014)

klg534 said:


> I'm ready to shop. Patience is something I lack...
> 
> And EBATES is 15% at SEPHORA today.
> 
> ...


As a certified Disney fanatic. . . PICK ME!!  PICK ME!!!  

Seriously though, I've read through everybody's lists like 4 times now &amp; each time I do I think to myself "Ooh, I want HER, I could totally get her. . . . " or "Oh, I want HER to be my Godchild because we both love. . . "  or "I WANT HER TOO!!!"  I want to be Fairy Godmother to EVERYBODY.  You all are SO MUCH FUN!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 12, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> As a certified Disney fanatic. . . PICK ME!!  PICK ME!!!
> 
> Seriously though, I've read through everybody's lists like 4 times now &amp; each time I do I think to myself "Ooh, I want HER, I could totally get her. . . . " or "Oh, I want HER to be my Godchild because we both love. . . "  or "I WANT HER TOO!!!"  I want to be Fairy Godmother to EVERYBODY.  You all are SO MUCH FUN!!!


Hahaha this is me exactly. I just want to send EVERYONE a package!


----------



## jennm149 (May 12, 2014)

Had a vacation day from work and spent it sorting the hoard. I can't wait to find out who my fairy granddaughter is, so I can go through not just the products, but all the packaging I've been stashing away to find her just the right gifts. This is so much fun! I have been saving BB points and also have a Sephora gift card they sent me after a chat earlier in the year, and I am ready to shop.


----------



## klg534 (May 12, 2014)

I'm going to DisneyLand in Cali. I've never been but I went to DisneyWorld in HS on my senior trip (only time) it was epic. I'm going with my boyfriends family which includes two kids, one 5 one 7. So I'm excited to see Disney through a kids eyes I think it will be even more awesome.

And hopefully i get someone who likes Disney!


----------



## trekkersangel (May 12, 2014)

klg534 said:


> I'm going to DisneyLand in Cali. I've never been but I went to DisneyWorld in HS on my senior trip (only time) it was epic. I'm going with my boyfriends family which includes two kids, one 5 one 7. So I'm excited to see Disney through a kids eyes I think it will be even more awesome.
> 
> And hopefully i get someone who likes Disney!


Oh my goodness.  You have NO IDEA how magical it's going to be.  Going to Disneyland with KIDS is beyond description.  I have 6 kids &amp; we just got back from Disneyland in April.  (My hubby is military &amp; was gone for several months so this was our "welcome home daddy" trip.)  I'm a fanatic &amp; have been to Disneyland at least 100 times (I was a Disney Imagineer Intern back in the day), but there is NOTHING like taking kids there.  It was my 3 boys' first time &amp; when they saw that castle you should see the magic in their eyes.  We waited to meet Captain America for them &amp; then waited . . . . wait for it. . . . 3.5 HOURS to meet Anna &amp; Elsa.  I thought we were all going to die, but the very second you walk into that room &amp; see those princesses standing there &amp; then see your three girls' eyes light up as they run up to them &amp; hug them. . . there's just nothing like it.  It's worth every second in that line.  Disney truly is MAGICAL.

:wizard:

You want magical?  This was a pic of my 3 year old son just as we were getting ready to leave Disneyland.  He stood there for 10 minutes without moving, just taking in the magic around him.  It was absolutely precious.  Oh the memories.  Have SO MUCH FUN on your trip!!!







Goodness Gracious!!!  So I still don't know how to upload or shrink photos on here.  I got this photo off my family blog. . .&amp; somehow managed to get it on here, but don't ask me how because I'm not sure.  Is there a way to just upload a picture from my computer?  And how do we make it normal sized?  I think we need a "tutorial post" on how to do photos before the big reveals start in July because I want to be able to post pics of my gifts from my Fairy Godmother &amp; I'm sure everyone else does too.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 12, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Oh my goodness.  You have NO IDEA how magical it's going to be.  Going to Disneyland with KIDS is beyond description.  I have 6 kids &amp; we just got back from Disneyland in April.  (My hubby is military &amp; was gone for several months so this was our "welcome home daddy" trip.)  I'm a fanatic &amp; have been to Disneyland at least 100 times (I was a Disney Imagineer Intern back in the day), but there is NOTHING like taking kids there.  It was my 3 boys' first time &amp; when they saw that castle you should see the magic in their eyes.  We waited to meet Captain America for them &amp; then waited . . . . wait for it. . . . 3.5 HOURS to meet Anna &amp; Elsa.  I thought we were all going to die, but the very second you walk into that room &amp; see those princesses standing there &amp; then see your three girls' eyes light up as they run up to them &amp; hug them. . . there's just nothing like it.  It's worth every second in that line.  Disney truly is MAGICAL.
> 
> :wizard:
> 
> ...


Oh golly, that is so adorable! I have many similar photos of my daughter doing the same thing. I mean, I can't imagine what that must be like for a 3/4 year old when I am totally overwhelmed by the excitement at my age. I swear, it really is the most magical place on earth.


----------



## chelsealady (May 12, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> The wait until Thursday is gonna be torture.  I just- I just wanna know which one of you lovely ladies I get to start shopping for!


I am already planning to hit Ulta and Sephora on Saturday.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 12, 2014)

I am staring here looking at my shelves of stash and thinking I could probably give something to everyone!  Eeeek!  But they are so lovely!  :glasses:


----------



## lovepink (May 12, 2014)

klg534 said:


> I'm ready to shop. Patience is something I lack...
> 
> And EBATES is 15% at SEPHORA today.
> 
> ...


Ooh lucky!  I live in southern CA and my Instagram feed has been full of people who have done to Disneyland and I keep thinking I need to go so I can get some ears!  Do they make pink ones?  Or glittery ones?  Have fun at Disneyland!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 12, 2014)

im so excited!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 12, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Oh my goodness. You have NO IDEA how magical it's going to be. Going to Disneyland with KIDS is beyond description. I have 6 kids &amp; we just got back from Disneyland in April. (My hubby is military &amp; was gone for several months so this was our "welcome home daddy" trip.) I'm a fanatic &amp; have been to Disneyland at least 100 times (I was a Disney Imagineer Intern back in the day), but there is NOTHING like taking kids there. It was my 3 boys' first time &amp; when they saw that castle you should see the magic in their eyes. We waited to meet Captain America for them &amp; then waited . . . . wait for it. . . . 3.5 HOURS to meet Anna &amp; Elsa. I thought we were all going to die, but the very second you walk into that room &amp; see those princesses standing there &amp; then see your three girls' eyes light up as they run up to them &amp; hug them. . . there's just nothing like it. It's worth every second in that line. Disney truly is MAGICAL.
> 
> :wizard:
> 
> ...


Omg someone needs to make your story into a lifetime special! Such an adorable photo!!


----------



## sparklegirl (May 12, 2014)

I can't wait to shop for someone else!
 

I just swapped my stash to put together a package for my sister who just got back from the peace corps, and I was amazed at how much great, unused, stuff I have! I will definitely be breaking into the stash for my person. I also just resubbed to birchbox...so I will have those points to use!


----------



## tweakabell (May 12, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Ooh lucky!  I live in southern CA and my Instagram feed has been full of people who have done to Disneyland and I keep thinking I need to go so I can get some ears!  Do they make pink ones?  Or glittery ones?  Have fun at Disneyland!


Yes they do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They have TONS of styles,it's a giant wall in the stores, I want them all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have these ones http://www.disneystore.com/disney-princess-ear-hat-with-tiara/mp/1254791/1000292/


----------



## lovepink (May 12, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Yes they do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They have TONS of styles,it's a giant wall in the stores, I want them all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have these ones http://www.disneystore.com/disney-princess-ear-hat-with-tiara/mp/1254791/1000292/





Tweakabell said:


> Yes they do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They have TONS of styles,it's a giant wall in the stores, I want them all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have these ones http://www.disneystore.com/disney-princess-ear-hat-with-tiara/mp/1254791/1000292/


OMG thank you!  I am off to drool/pick out ears.  Then I can plan my trip so I can wear them!


----------



## tweakabell (May 12, 2014)

unfortunately disneystore.com doesn't even have a fraction of the styles available  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> although that's probably best for my wallet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (May 12, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> I can't wait to shop for someone else!
> 
> I just swapped my stash to put together a package for my sister who just got back from the peace corps, and I was amazed at how much great, unused, stuff I have! I will definitely be breaking into the stash for my person. I also just resubbed to birchbox...so I will have those points to use!


I went thru my stash and made a bag up for my sister, SIL, niece, and mom for Mother's day. There is much more that I can pull out for my person.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2014)

Sign ups are officially closed and it looks like we have about 46 participants.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Only two more days and we can get this party started for real!


----------



## latinafeminista (May 13, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Sign ups are officially closed and it looks like we have about 46 participants.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Only two more days and we can get this party started for real!


Feeling super paranoid that I didn't sign up, is there anyway I can check the Google form? 99% sure that I did, but yeah just being paranoid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Feeling super paranoid that I didn't sign up, is there anyway I can check the Google form? 99% sure that I did, but yeah just being paranoid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'll see if @ can check for you in the AM. I'm pretty sure she would have messaged you if there was an issue with it though. And even if there is, you're still technically signed up on the sign up thread, so you're fine!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (May 13, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I'll see if @ can check for you in the AM. I'm pretty sure she would have messaged you if there was an issue with it though. And even if there is, you're still technically signed up on the sign up thread, so you're fine!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ok sounds like I'm good to go then, thanks for the reassurance!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2014)

Also, just as a reminder ANYONE can sign up to be a fairy, even if you're not officially participating. We'd love to have you!

Sign ups are here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131471-midsummer-swap-2014-fairy-central-casting-call-and-lounge/

Make sure to include your super awesome &amp; whimsical fairy name if applicable! :wizard:


----------



## sparklegirl (May 13, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> I went thru my stash and made a bag up for my sister, SIL, niece, and mom for Mother's day. There is much more that I can pull out for my person.


wow, 4 bags! now that's impressive! although I probably could have done the same, haha


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 13, 2014)

@@latinafeminista I will check for you as soon as I get home from dropping the kids off at school!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 13, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Ok sounds like I'm good to go then, thanks for the reassurance!


@@latinafeminista you DID sign up through the Google Doc as well! You're good to go!


----------



## dressupthedog (May 13, 2014)

I'm getting so pumped for this now! I can't wait to start shopping/raiding my stash for one of you.

On another note, I'm one day into a four day drive moving half way across the country. I have to drive my car by myself and I'm pulling a trailer. I really don't like driving, so my stress level is ridiculous high right now, and I needed to share.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 13, 2014)

@ that is super-stressful! I hate driving, and would be very unhappy if I had to pull a trailer by myself. I hope everything goes well over the next few days, and I'll try to get Godchildren assigned soon so you can make shopping lists in your head while you drive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Safe Travels!!!


----------



## dressupthedog (May 13, 2014)

Thank you! I do have a lot of time to mentally pick out the perfect gifts.


----------



## meaganola (May 13, 2014)

Yay! I don't know what I'm more antsy for: My Birchboxes (late shipping, ugh. Up side: more points for Midsummer!) or my godchild assignment!

(Sorry, Birchbox *and* godchild: The thing I'm *most* antsy for is _X-Men: Days of Future Past_ on Memorial Day weekend!)


----------



## latinafeminista (May 13, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @@latinafeminista you DID sign up through the Google Doc as well! You're good to go!


yay, thanks @!!


----------



## meaganola (May 13, 2014)

I'm thinking about putting together a Midsummer 411 sort of thing with deadlines, who to contact for what, links to the Fairy and Survey directories, etc. Is there any interest in this? What else should I add for one-stop FAQ-ing?


----------



## Lolo22 (May 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I'm thinking about putting together a Midsummer 411 sort of thing with deadlines, who to contact for what, links to the Fairy and Survey directories, etc. Is there any interest in this? What else should I add for one-stop FAQ-ing?


Yes, please! Maybe a link to the SS thread too since I'm still having some trouble with searching?  The more links the better with mobile :wacko: !


----------



## LadyK (May 13, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Oh my goodness.  You have NO IDEA how magical it's going to be.  Going to Disneyland with KIDS is beyond description.  I have 6 kids &amp; we just got back from Disneyland in April.  (My hubby is military &amp; was gone for several months so this was our "welcome home daddy" trip.)  I'm a fanatic &amp; have been to Disneyland at least 100 times (I was a Disney Imagineer Intern back in the day), but there is NOTHING like taking kids there.  It was my 3 boys' first time &amp; when they saw that castle you should see the magic in their eyes.  We waited to meet Captain America for them &amp; then waited . . . . wait for it. . . . 3.5 HOURS to meet Anna &amp; Elsa.  I thought we were all going to die, but the very second you walk into that room &amp; see those princesses standing there &amp; then see your three girls' eyes light up as they run up to them &amp; hug them. . . there's just nothing like it.  It's worth every second in that line.  Disney truly is MAGICAL.
> 
> :wizard:
> 
> ...


Thanks to pregnancy hormones this made me start bawling.   It's sooooo cute!!   LOL.

 I hope I get over this super emotional phase before reveals.  I feel like that could turn into a super cry-fest.  "That gift, sniff, is so, sniff, thoughtful, sniff sniff. "   :lol:   I can't help but laugh at myself as I'm usually not the emotional type.  Now I can't wait to take my future child to Disneyland!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 13, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Thanks to pregnancy hormones this made me start bawling.   It's sooooo cute!!   LOL.
> 
> I hope I get over this super emotional phase before reveals.  I feel like that could turn into a super cry-fest.  "That gift, sniff, is so, sniff, thoughtful, sniff sniff. "   :lol:   I can't help but laugh at myself as I'm usually not the emotional type.  Now I can't wait to take my future child to Disneyland!


Ha!  Too funny.  I remember all of us talking about being super emotional last time with getting packages.  If I was sent a post-it, I would be like "Oh My Goodness, this is the best post-it ever!  How the heck did she know me so well!"  Meanwhile the pups would be running in to see what the heck was wrong with Mom.


----------



## utgal2004 (May 13, 2014)

Gosh I'm excited for reveals now! I forgot how exciting that was, and I'm not even talking about my own. It was so great to see how thoughtful everyone was.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2014)

For the Harry Potter fans: http://variety.com/2014/film/news/harry-potter-spinoff-fantastic-beasts-to-hit-theaters-nov-18-2016-1201179553/   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (May 13, 2014)

I wish it was Thursday so I knew who my giftee was!   I really want the Sephora sun safety kit (not the self tanners in it though) but I have no clue if I will get someone who loves the self tanners or not.  That with 15% ebates my credit card is burning a hole in my pocket!  2 more days!


----------



## nikkimouse (May 13, 2014)

I'm so excited!!!!! I hope my Godchild loves my idea I'm already thinking of a theme.  I can't wait to see who I get to spoil!!


----------



## meaganola (May 13, 2014)

Whew.  Today was weird at work!  I got a good head start yesterday on what I needed to get done today, and I actually TOOK A LUNCH (not something I usually do on Tuesdays), but then once I got back from lunch, it was suddenly 3:30.  I leave at 4pm unless I decide to work overtime, and I just couldn't do it today because I felt like I time-traveled to the end of the day.  Also, HR Giger passed away today, so I wanted to get home and listen to _Frankenchrist_ as well as watch _Alien_ in his memory while I worked on the Midsummer FAQ (my goal is to have it up by the time assignments go out!) and stalked the BPAL Lunacy update (which may happen tonight or tomorrow, but we don't know for sure which is the case) before I crashed for the evening. 

In semi-related news, my album of the month is turning into _Big Freedia Hitz Vol. 1_.  Except for tonight, at least until I make it through _Frankenchrist_ at least once.


----------



## dressupthedog (May 13, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> For the Harry Potter fans: http://variety.com/2014/film/news/harry-potter-spinoff-fantastic-beasts-to-hit-theaters-nov-18-2016-1201179553/   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay! An actual date! It's so far away, but a date makes it actually feel real.


----------



## chelsealady (May 13, 2014)

So I need these for the world cup.

http://www.incoco.com/nail-polish-applique-team-usa

The US won't make it out of the group stages. But then I can switch over to these.

http://www.incoco.com/nail-polish-applique-bravo-brazil.


----------



## bonita22 (May 14, 2014)

Those are awesome! The Team USA ones look really nice. As a first generation Mexican American I also got my eye on these:

http://www.incoco.com/nail-polish-applique-team-mexico

I might just have to pick both up soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2014)

AND SO IT BEGINS.

OFF TO STALK  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 14, 2014)

YES!!!!  Super excited!!!!  This is going to be such fun!


----------



## meaganola (May 14, 2014)

Okay, I'm still going to work on this some more (I *hate* the format!), but since it sounds like matches are going to start going out today, here's a first draft of Midsummer 411. Please let me know if there's something else I need to add!



Spoiler



Your moderators for this round are @, @, and @meaganola. PM any of us if your Godchild needs to provide more information in their survey/dreamlist! @ is the ringleader of this whole thing. @meaganola is the Keeper of the Lists, so PM me if you want to be added to or removed from the Godchild Directory or Fairy Central. @ takes the overnight shift!

Since it can be *ahem* challenging to get back to any subforum (especially on mobile!), here's a link back to the main Secret Santa subforum: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/301-secret-santa/

We are following the same basic rules as Secret Santa 2013:

Spending limit: $25, give or take $5. This does not include shipping.

Speaking of shipping, if you have PayPal, this link is your friend: https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_ship-now You do *not* need to be sending a package based on a payment you have received with this link, and postage is usually cheaper when purchased this way.

Tracking is not mandatory, but it is strongly recommended. If you use the aforementioned PayPal shipping method, you will automatically receive a tracking number.

Flat rate boxes are also your friend! They're free at the post office.

Item(s) must be NEW and never used, swatched, or opened.

Dates:

Stalking/shopping: May15th through July 6th.

Shipping: PACKAGES MUST BE SENT THE WEEK OF JULY 7TH-14TH. Any exceptions (for example, vacation) must go through @.

Fairies: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131471-midsummer-swap-2014-fairy-central-casting-call-and-lounge/?do=findComment&amp;comment=2177659

If anyone asks in the discussion thread for a fairy, just point them to that post! That's what it's there for!

Godchild directory (just click the name in the list, and it should take you directly to their survey, which will also include a Dreamlist if available): https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131905-midsummer-nights-dreamlist-and-survey-central-now-open/?p=2191290&amp;do=findComment&amp;comment=2191290

If you have not filled out the survey or created a dreamlist, that Godchild Directory post will detail everything you need to know.

If you would like to do some swapping for things to send to your Godchild, the Subscription Box Swaps Classified section is here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/320-subscription-box-swaps/

The general Makeup &amp; Nails Classifieds section is here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/103-makeup-nails/

Then there's Swaps Info Talk, which will take you into box-specific (Birchbox May 2014, Allure Summer, Glossybox April 2014, etc.) threads: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/7-swaps-info-talk/


----------



## elizabethrose (May 14, 2014)

BAHH I know most of the ladies on the list.  I love this.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2014)

This whole 'recent profile views' thing makes it tricky to stalk! Might have to log out for this lol


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 14, 2014)

FUDGE!  I did not know about that!  Thankfully I end up looking at lots of profiles because I keep accidentally hitting things on mobile!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 14, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> This whole 'recent profile views' thing makes it tricky to stalk! Might have to log out for this lol


I think you can log in anonymously! I'll poke around tonight and add that to the overview if I can figure it out.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> FUDGE!  I did not know about that!  Thankfully I end up looking at lots of profiles because I keep accidentally hitting things on mobile!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha yeah I'm just going to look through ALL of your profiles on a regular basis  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 14, 2014)

I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I think you can log in anonymously! I'll poke around tonight and add that to the overview if I can figure it out.


Oh, that would be stealth! Definitely let us know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 14, 2014)

I just saw I had over 600 profile visits!  I did not look at the log, but wow!  I am not nearly that exciting!  :couch:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2014)

I haven't even had my assignment for 15 minutes and I've already placed an order for something lol

TOO EXCITED.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I just saw I had over 600 profile visits!  I did not look at the log, but wow!  I am not nearly that exciting!  :couch:


Of course you are!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 14, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I haven't even had my assignment for 15 minutes and I've already placed an order for something lol
> 
> TOO EXCITED.


i took a look at my person's list and am like "yup, when i get back into town..i'm gonna go nuts."

SUMMER IS UPON US ALL! 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 14, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Of course you are!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


:wub: Awwww!  :wub:


----------



## elizabethrose (May 14, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I haven't even had my assignment for 15 minutes and I've already placed an order for something lol
> 
> TOO EXCITED.


I'm about to place an order!  I've already made a way too long mental list of all the things I want to pick up!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 14, 2014)

Yeah I haven't clicked on anyone's profile since getting the assignment.. it freaks me out!! Hahaha.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 14, 2014)

Dear Fairygod Child:

Hello, I welcome you into my life. You will be easy to shop for..and, as luck may have it, I already have half of you wishlist chilling in my closet because they were things i bought and never used.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 14, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Yeah I haven't clicked on anyone's profile since getting the assignment.. it freaks me out!! Hahaha.


wait, does it report who has clicked on your profile?

in that case, thank goodness i've clicked on EVERYONE'S profile today


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 14, 2014)

Ok--everyone click on each other's profiles.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Yeah I haven't clicked on anyone's profile since getting the assignment.. it freaks me out!! Hahaha.


Haha well...I am constantly in people's profiles anyway. I just like to creep!



usofjessamerica said:


> Dear Fairygod Child:
> 
> Hello, I welcome you into my life. You will be easy to shop for..and, as luck may have it, I already have half of you wishlist chilling in my closet because they were things i bought and never used.


LOL this is me right now. I have so many things already! It's glorious.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 14, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Haha well...I am constantly in people's profiles
> 
> LOL this is me right now. I have so many things already! It's glorious.


I am too- but now I'm scared!! Which is totally irrational. I click eighty gazillion profiles a day, there's no way my person would figure it out.  BUT THEY MIGHT!

I need to raid my stash- everything is organized and primed for some serious purging.  I'm so excited!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 14, 2014)

Getting the assignment was like Christmas!  I was thinking on the train this morning "by tomorrow I'll be able to go forth and shop for my person!!" I feel like a kid in a candy store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 14, 2014)

I think there are a lot of us who are constantly going into random profiles! I know I've gone poking around in some that I know for a fact aren't even part of this extravaganza.

And I have got to post my survey tonight! I was thinking I would have a little more time before assignments went out, but that's clearly not the case!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 14, 2014)

I was noticing that there were only 20 some surveys posted, but I am so not telling whether my person has posted or not!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2014)

And, like magic, Birchbox finally gave me my refund + some extra points. Perfect timing!  :hehe:


----------



## pooteeweet213 (May 14, 2014)

So ... Just got the email notification that I got my fairy godchild ... and I literally screamed "Gaaaaahhh oh my god I'm so excited!" Very awkwardly a co-worker of mine happened to walk by my office door and gave me the weirdest look... Oops!! haha


----------



## klg534 (May 14, 2014)

Wait! Who got assignments?! Everyone?! 

Just KIDDDING I got mine toooo...my little you have a message wasnt all showing crazy. Sigh... I was sad.


----------



## tweakabell (May 14, 2014)

Dear Fairy Godmother, I swear I'll Grr to my survey. I feel like I'm blinking and a week has gone by. If you absolutely need guidance to buy something right now, shadow or liners in bright colors/ indie shadows.

To my godchild, I know who you are now, MWAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Dear Fairy Godmother, I swear I'll Grr to my survey. I feel like I'm blinking and a week has gone by. If you absolutely need guidance to buy something right now, shadow or liners in bright colors/ indie shadows.
> 
> To my godchild, I know who you are now, MWAHAHAHAHA!!!


GRR that survey!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (May 14, 2014)

Lmao, I'm so dead I didn't even notice that

*get I will get to my survey.


----------



## jennm149 (May 14, 2014)

-- You have no idea how much time I've been wasting trying to figure out what to buy for everyone who's already posted a list, so thank you for getting these to us so quickly!!

And now, off to figure out how to go all ninja pirate on the forums so I can stalk more stealthily ...


----------



## nikkimouse (May 14, 2014)

I'm so excited!!!!!!!  like i was having a blah day and i saw my assignment and was all wooo hooo happy day!!!!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 14, 2014)

omg soooo sooo sooo excited!


----------



## trekkersangel (May 14, 2014)

Wahoo! It was great to come home from errands &amp; see my message saying I'm officially a fairy godmother! I'm super paranoid about the "who's viewing your profile" thing though.

To my godmother: I've disabled my "profile viewed" page so stalk away without worrying!

I'm off to try my stealth stocking skills. . .


----------



## gemstone (May 14, 2014)

AAH I thought we were getting our assignments tomorrow!  To my fairy god mother: I am making my list/filling out my survey meow!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 14, 2014)

Assignments are STILL GOING OUT, no one freak out!  I'm triple-checking every one to make sure I have the right info and haven't assigned you to yourself!  I've been super-creeping everyone's profiles lately, so I'm pretty sure y'all can't tell who I'm creeping because I'm a creeper and who I'm creeping because HELLLOOOOO FAIRY GODCHILD *waves wand*

Also, way too many uses of the word "creep".  I shall now switch to "lurk".

LURK AWAY, LADIES!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 14, 2014)

So excited! Here we gooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## meaganola (May 14, 2014)

Whoo! Assignment received! To quote the podcast I happen to be listening to right this minute: Magic shall ensue!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 14, 2014)

My mind is racing like I'm on supermarket sweep, I want to run out and buy my girl ALL THE THINGS!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 14, 2014)

Supermarket sweep in Sephora or Ulta---how wonderful would that be????!!!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 14, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Wahoo! It was great to come home from errands &amp; see my message saying I'm officially a fairy godmother! I'm super paranoid about the "who's viewing your profile" thing though.
> 
> To my godmother: I've disabled my "profile viewed" page so stalk away without worrying!
> 
> I'm off to try my stealth stocking skills. . .



I've disabled mine too!


----------



## LadyK (May 14, 2014)

I saw my assignment this morning and all ideas of getting work done today flew out the window.  Time to stalk and shop!!!  I will also be clicking through random profiles just to keep things interesting.  I think if I visit the same few people over and over it it will really confuse who I am actually stalking.  And who knows, I might get ideas from another persons list. Can't wait to go shopping!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 14, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Supermarket sweep in Sephora or Ulta---how wonderful would that be????!!!!


I would faint. Hahaha


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 14, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> I've disabled mine too!


Me too!  I would rather be completely surprised!


----------



## tweakabell (May 14, 2014)

How sad is it that I could totally make a box for my godchild without spending anything? (haha Tweakabell, not spend anything :rotfl: )


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> How sad is it that I could totally make a box for my godchild without spending anything? (haha Tweakabell, not spend anything :rotfl: )


That's fantastic! 

I am so, so glad I've been setting things aside, even without knowing who I had. I have quite a bit already too!


----------



## sparklegirl (May 14, 2014)

I'm so excited!! Actually mentally putting together a list of stuff from my stash!

And to my fairy godmother, I promise to finish my survey and include an actual wishlist. For starters, I will say I love mascara, neutral eyeshadow and am obsessed with birchbox and everything they sell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Happy shopping/planning/stalking everyone!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 14, 2014)

Just to let you guys know how deep my stalking goes... I may or may not be over on the reveals thread for the holiday exchange, stalking what my Godchild sent and/or received and what she really seemed to like.  Just a little "in addition" to checking surveys and other assorted stalking.

Carry on.  :bandit:


----------



## elizabethrose (May 14, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Just to let you guys know how deep my stalking goes... I may or may not be over on the reveals thread for the holiday exchange, stalking what my Godchild sent and/or received and what she really seemed to like.  Just a little "in addition" to checking surveys and other assorted stalking.
> 
> Carry on.  :bandit:


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  GIRL.  You're on it.


----------



## sparklegirl (May 14, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Just to let you guys know how deep my stalking goes... I may or may not be over on the reveals thread for the holiday exchange, stalking what my Godchild sent and/or received and what she really seemed to like. Just a little "in addition" to checking surveys and other assorted stalking.
> 
> Carry on. :bandit:


I was planning on doing the same thing! Also looking at the previous wishlist to get an idea of what types of stuff she really likes, and maybe see if anything overlaps with this wishlist!


----------



## LadyK (May 14, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> I was planning on doing the same thing! Also looking at the previous wishlist to get an idea of what types of stuff she really likes, and maybe see if anything overlaps with this wishlist!


Same here!  I think it will give me an idea of what she might already have and things she really enjoyed.  It's also just so much fun to look through all the reveals again.  :w00t:   :w00t:   :w00t:


----------



## elizabethrose (May 14, 2014)

Guys, I made a list.  It's like eight gazillion years long.  I can buy everything in person here.  This means I should NOT order things online and pay silly shipping costs and all of the things.  I need an Ulta trip.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 14, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Just to let you guys know how deep my stalking goes... I may or may not be over on the reveals thread for the holiday exchange, stalking what my Godchild sent and/or received and what she really seemed to like.  Just a little "in addition" to checking surveys and other assorted stalking.
> 
> Carry on.  :bandit:


merp. can you post a link to SS13's reaveal thread? I can't find it on the new site. but this was a really good idea!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2014)

Ok, someone remind me that I have six weeks left to shop &amp; I need to go to bed now.

Can't stop making lists &amp; scheming!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> merp. can you post a link to SS13's reaveal thread? I can't find it on the new site. but this was a really good idea!


https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/128019-spoilers-secret-santa-2013-presents-revealed/


----------



## meaganola (May 14, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/128019-spoilers-secret-santa-2013-presents-revealed/


And here's the nails reveal thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/128548-spoilers-secret-santa-for-nails-2013-presents-revealed/


----------



## klg534 (May 14, 2014)

can someone explain how to turn off the thing that shows profile views?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 14, 2014)

I just went into the Secret Santa group on here. I'll be stalking the discussion / survey thread later to see if I can pick up more info, but I have a great list started!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 14, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ok, someone remind me that I have six weeks left to shop &amp; I need to go to bed now.
> 
> Can't stop making lists &amp; scheming!


Go to sleep!  There are 6 weeks left!!  (I need to remind myself too.. I'm breaking the bank over here.)


----------



## trekkersangel (May 14, 2014)

Even though we've been assigned.  I'm still randomly stalking people.  So if you see me "viewing" your profile, it's just because I'm getting to know everybody whether I'm your Godmother or not.  This is TOO MUCH FUN.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 14, 2014)

Too much fun finding out who I am gifting to and preparing my questionnaire answers


----------



## chelsealynn (May 14, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Just to let you guys know how deep my stalking goes... I may or may not be over on the reveals thread for the holiday exchange, stalking what my Godchild sent and/or received and what she really seemed to like.  Just a little "in addition" to checking surveys and other assorted stalking.
> 
> Carry on.  :bandit:


What a good idea!

I'm so happy to receive my assignment.  I am sick and this made me feel better (emotionally atleast).


----------



## Lolo22 (May 14, 2014)

Ok woot woot!! I already took a page of notes!!  I'm so glad we have more time so I can really have fun coming up with ideas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pooteeweet213 (May 14, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Just to let you guys know how deep my stalking goes... I may or may not be over on the reveals thread for the holiday exchange, stalking what my Godchild sent and/or received and what she really seemed to like.  Just a little "in addition" to checking surveys and other assorted stalking.
> 
> Carry on.  :bandit:


I did this already too!


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (May 14, 2014)

I literally have been working on my wishlist since 10 am and I wasn't saving it as I went and my computer just shut down and I lost EVERYTHING...I am seriously holding back tears right now.... :spidyhead: :spidyhead: :spidyhead: :spidyhead: :spidyhead: :spidyhead:


----------



## latinafeminista (May 14, 2014)

Ahhh we got our assignments, SUPER exciting!! To my Fairy Godmother, I promise I will have my list done by tomorrow evening at the latest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (May 14, 2014)

OpheliaDiFranco said:


> I literally have been working on my wishlist since 10 am and I wasn't saving it as I went and my computer just shut down and I lost EVERYTHING...I am seriously holding back tears right now.... :spidyhead: :spidyhead: :spidyhead: :spidyhead: :spidyhead: :spidyhead:


This happened to me too! Lots of hugs!!


----------



## utgal2004 (May 14, 2014)

So excited to have a fairy godchild! Didn't know about we could see who had viewed out profiles. If I can figure it out, I'll turn mine off and just won't look.

Really think we all should've gotten today off from work. My productivity has crashed but I'm having fun stalking.


----------



## meaganola (May 14, 2014)

My godchild's list is... Let's just say there's going to be a lot of "one for her, one for me" going on!


----------



## tweakabell (May 14, 2014)

meaganola said:


> My godchild's list is... Let's just say there's going to be a lot of "one for her, one for me" going on!


I had that issue last year trying to make shipping minimums. Thankfully Rouge should help keep the spending a little easier this time around


----------



## elizabethrose (May 14, 2014)

meaganola said:


> My godchild's list is... Let's just say there's going to be a lot of "one for her, one for me" going on!


Mine too!  I already did it twice today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 14, 2014)

utgal2004 said:


> So excited to have a fairy godchild! Didn't know about we could see who had viewed out profiles. If I can figure it out, I'll turn mine off and just won't look.
> 
> Really think we all should've gotten today off from work. My productivity has crashed but I'm having fun stalking.


YES!!! Why is this not a national holiday? Don't they understand we have lists to make and shopping to do!?


----------



## tweakabell (May 14, 2014)

Oh my goodness! I need summer wrapping paper! I have nothing!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 14, 2014)

utgal2004 said:


> So excited to have a fairy godchild! Didn't know about we could see who had viewed out profiles. If I can figure it out, I'll turn mine off and just won't look.
> 
> Really think we all should've gotten today off from work. My productivity has crashed but I'm having fun stalking.


Productivity?  What's productivity?


----------



## LadyK (May 14, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Oh my goodness! I need summer wrapping paper! I have nothing!


I had this same thought today.  What to do?


----------



## elizabethrose (May 14, 2014)

I realized today that when we ship these things out, I'll just have finished my first week of grad school.  Everything in my life is happening RIGHT NOW.  Aaaah!!!


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 14, 2014)

A stalking I shall go, a stalking I shall go, hi ho the derrry-o a stalking shall I go!


----------



## Momma4 (May 14, 2014)

I am so frackin excited.  By the way frackin is the new word for freaking that my second grader just taught me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am a little nervous though because I have no idea what my person has and does not have, and so on...  Also, last night I was explaining to my little girl about midsummer dreams and the fairy trades and she so wants to see who my fairy is.  She asked me if my fairy would send a picture of herself.  She envisions that my fairy has purple hair, glitter eyes, and big butterfly wings, and is wearing a tinkerbell outfit.  Her nickname is tink because she looks just like tinkerbell and is always up to something.  Also for whoever has me, I do not have much of things because I hardly ever, as in never, buy anything for myself (besides my sub boxes).  The only things that I have are what have come in my popsugar,ipsy,sample society, and petit vour boxes. And whatever bright eyliners have been gifted to me by friends.


----------



## kellsbells (May 14, 2014)

whoohoo! I completely forgot we were getting our fairy assignments today! It was like waking up to the best surprise ever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> After doing a little preliminary stalking, I'm wicked excited to shop for my person. I also finally got around to filling out the survey. I hope it's good enough to give my fairy godmother some ideas seeing as i dont post alot. I'm more of a lurker and just socially akward enough to overthink every single thing i post, which is why i don't post alot. My blood pressure could'nt take it!


----------



## chelsealynn (May 14, 2014)

kellsbells said:


> whoohoo! I completely forgot we were getting our fairy assignments today! It was like waking up to the best surprise ever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> After doing a little preliminary stalking, I'm wicked excited to shop for my person. I also finally got around to filling out the survey. I hope it's good enough to give my fairy godmother some ideas seeing as i dont post alot. I'm more of a lurker and just socially akward enough to overthink every single thing i post, which is why i don't post alot. My blood pressure could'nt take it!


:hugs3: Hugs to my fellow socially awkward ladies!


----------



## chelsealynn (May 14, 2014)

I'm trying to not go crazy crazy crazy!  I have so many things in mind that I would love to get my fairy godchild.  Thankfully, I have some things in my stash that I think she will like.  First, must make list.  Then shop for deals. I need to have restraint to not go crazy today.  There's still a lot of weeks to shop and for deals to pop up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (May 14, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> I'm trying to not go crazy crazy crazy!  I have so many things in mind that I would love to get my fairy godchild.  Thankfully, I have some things in my stash that I think she will like.  First, must make list.  Then shop for deals. I need to have restraint to not go crazy today.  There's still a lot of weeks to shop and for deals to pop up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


IT'S SO HARD THOUGH.  I  went into Walgreens and came out with like.. 80 things.  I only bought the things that were on sale though.  Wins!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 14, 2014)

When it comes to wrapping my god child's gift, I'm simply putting it all into a beach tote, or summer tote bag.


----------



## utgal2004 (May 14, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> IT'S SO HARD THOUGH. I went into Walgreens and came out with like.. 80 things. I only bought the things that were on sale though. Wins!


FYI CVS is supposed to start their beauty clearance sale on 5/19 according to Nouveau Cheap


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 14, 2014)

And when I say tote bag I'm thinking along the lines of this:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/accessories/bags-and-pouches/classic-baggu#pdp-options-carousel

That one is really simple and comes in nice colors... But I also love this one:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/accessories/bags-and-pouches/ban-do-canvas-tote-bag-stripe-heart


----------



## latinafeminista (May 14, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> When it comes to wrapping my god child's gift, I'm simply putting it all into a beach tote, or summer tote bag.


That's exactly what I was thinking, couldn't be more appropriate!


----------



## sparklegirl (May 14, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I had that issue last year trying to make shipping minimums. Thankfully Rouge should help keep the spending a little easier this time around


I'm hoping birchbox aces will help with shipping costs!


----------



## sparklegirl (May 14, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> And when I say tote bag I'm thinking along the lines of this:
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/accessories/bags-and-pouches/classic-baggu#pdp-options-carousel
> 
> ...


Please me my god mother! I love the idea of sending it In a reusable beach bag! I may steal your idea...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 14, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking, couldn't be more appropriate!


Check out Forever21 they have so many beach bags for super cheap! This just got so much more fun and I didn't think that was even possible. Lol


----------



## elizabethrose (May 14, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Check out Forever21 they have so many beach bags for super cheap! This just got so much more fun and I didn't think that was even possible. Lol


Ohhhhhh all of these are so cute!  Bye money!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 14, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> Please me my god mother! I love the idea of sending it In a reusable beach bag! I may steal your idea...


Hahaha, if only you were my godchild! Go ahead and steal the idea, I think it's a great way to package everything. It'll be like the most epic sephora sun safety kit ever! Lol. And I also really like the idea of the beach bag because so many of us go on vacation and that's sort of what I'm basing my whole gift around, and obviously I'll be including her preferences.


----------



## klg534 (May 14, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> And when I say tote bag I'm thinking along the lines of this:
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/accessories/bags-and-pouches/classic-baggu#pdp-options-carousel
> 
> ...


 How about this free gift with purchase tote from Lord and Taylor. Its freaking cute

...  and Ive been looking for a reason to buy it, so as packaging makes it such a great idea. lol 

http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/lord-and-taylor/beauty--fragrance/Lauder-GWP-Best-Sellers/Lauder-Free-Gift-Lilly-Pulitzer


----------



## pooteeweet213 (May 14, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> When it comes to wrapping my god child's gift, I'm simply putting it all into a beach tote, or summer tote bag.


That's such a great idea! I think I'll do this too. Hopefully my godchild is as obsessed with tote bags as I am  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A summer printed baggu like you linked is a great idea! I'm totally obsessed with baggu, I have most of their line haha. 



utgal2004 said:


> FYI CVS is supposed to start their beauty clearance sale on 5/19 according to Nouveau Cheap


Oooh thanks for the heads up!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 14, 2014)

klg534 said:


> How about this free gift with purchase tote from Lord and Taylor. Its freaking cute
> 
> ...  and Ive been looking for a reason to buy it, so as packaging makes it such a great idea. lol
> 
> http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/lord-and-taylor/beauty--fragrance/Lauder-GWP-Best-Sellers/Lauder-Free-Gift-Lilly-Pulitzer


Woah! Epic! And you get all the other goodies!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 14, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> And when I say tote bag I'm thinking along the lines of this:
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/accessories/bags-and-pouches/classic-baggu#pdp-options-carousel
> 
> ...


That heart tote is adorable!!! very clever idea of sending it in a beach tote! love it!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 14, 2014)

Guys.... I need this in my life PRONTO, in ever single color! If I had a dollar for every time I've said this, I'd probably have at least $5000.

http://www.forever21.com/Product/Product.aspx?BR=f21&amp;Category=acc_handbags-tote-bag&amp;ProductID=1000090757&amp;VariantID=

OBSESSED!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 14, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Guys.... I need this in my life PRONTO, in ever single color! If I had a dollar for every time I've said this, I'd probably have at least $5000.
> 
> http://www.forever21.com/Product/Product.aspx?BR=f21&amp;Category=acc_handbags-tote-bag&amp;ProductID=1000090757&amp;VariantID=
> 
> OBSESSED!


This is awesome!!


----------



## tulosai (May 14, 2014)

Mkaaay this has been a really busy time for me so I haven't been posting much but just wanted to stop by and say I am TOTALLY STOKED that my fairy godchild this time is someone I can actually stalk..... unfortunately the December one left a bit to be desired in that regard   /emoticons/[email protected].png 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yaaaaaaaay buying spree!


----------



## tulosai (May 14, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> So I need these for the world cup.
> 
> http://www.incoco.com/nail-polish-applique-team-usa
> 
> ...


Ooh those are super cute.  Did not need to know they existed though...



puppymomofthree said:


> FUDGE!  I did not know about that!  Thankfully I end up looking at lots of profiles because I keep accidentally hitting things on mobile!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes, same.



trekkersangel said:


> Wahoo! It was great to come home from errands &amp; see my message saying I'm officially a fairy godmother! I'm super paranoid about the "who's viewing your profile" thing though.
> 
> To my godmother: I've disabled my "profile viewed" page so stalk away without worrying!
> 
> I'm off to try my stealth stocking skills. . .


I don't even know how to see who's viewed my profile and have zero intention of trying to figure it out, so whoever has me can stalk with impunity  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



KellyKaye said:


> Check out Forever21 they have so many beach bags for super cheap! This just got so much more fun and I didn't think that was even possible. Lol


OMG love them!


----------



## Momma4 (May 14, 2014)

I so love the heart bag with stripes.  Find a bag with an arrow going through a heart and I would die for it.


----------



## latinafeminista (May 14, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Check out Forever21 they have so many beach bags for super cheap! This just got so much more fun and I didn't think that was even possible. Lol


I live right across from a mall with a Forever 21 so I will def be doing that! I didn't think it could get more fun than SeSa but the summer motif is just too cute to handle  :sunshine:     B)


----------



## tweakabell (May 14, 2014)

Really digging the Summer theme. I live outdoors in the summer. Don't get me wrong after 3 months of 100 degree days I'm all for curling up by the fireplace too, but I've always lived for water and it's just not the same without the sunshine.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 14, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Guys.... I need this in my life PRONTO, in ever single color! If I had a dollar for every time I've said this, I'd probably have at least $5000.
> 
> http://www.forever21.com/Product/Product.aspx?BR=f21&amp;Category=acc_handbags-tote-bag&amp;ProductID=1000090757&amp;VariantID=
> 
> OBSESSED!


Omg I need this. In the cream color. Right meow.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (May 14, 2014)

Ahhh!!! I'm so excited to spoil my fairy godchild!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The next few weeks are going to be so much fun!


----------



## chelsealady (May 14, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> When it comes to wrapping my god child's gift, I'm simply putting it all into a beach tote, or summer tote bag.


That was so my plan.


----------



## Deareux (May 14, 2014)

Is it bad that I've already ordered 90% of my fairy god child's gifts?


----------



## trekkersangel (May 14, 2014)

Is it bad that the first thing I'm hunting down are cool "fandom" extras? I love my Godchild &amp; I love her loves! Eek! I'm having way too much fun geeking out over silly things over here.


----------



## meaganola (May 14, 2014)

Ugh, it's 90 degrees and sunny here! This is the sort of weather that triggers migraines, visual disturbances, and migraines for me. But! This will put me in a better mindset to pick things out because I will be thinking about whether they will melt! (Also, SO GLAD I set up my portable air conditioner in my bedroom over the weekend. I'm turning that sucker on full blast as soon as I get home. None of this staying up until midnight hoping to get my bedroom below ninety degrees this year!)

(Also, a warning: I feel a Eurovision obsession wanting to take hold. Yes, I know the winner was just announced. This merely means that videos will be easier to track down now.)


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 14, 2014)

Start wherever feels natural! Fandom works.


----------



## tweakabell (May 14, 2014)

Deareux said:


> Is it bad that I've already ordered 90% of my fairy god child's gifts?


Nope. I'm setting up now with the hope of getting it out in the next few weeks. It's already 90 here and I'm worried if I wait much longer things will melt. Also things are going to be crazy for me from like Jun 5 on and I don't want to be worrying about missing the deadline.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 14, 2014)

So how does the fairy thing work?? We can ask whatever we want?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 14, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> So how does the fairy thing work?? We can ask whatever we want?


I believe you just hop on over to the fairy casting lounge and pick your girl, that way you can have her ask anything that you need.


----------



## lovepink (May 14, 2014)

Yay it is finally here!  I was so suprised when I got to work this AM and saw the PM from @ I was so nervous to scroll down and finally find out who my giftee is!  So many ideas!  Have to remember there is still time left!


----------



## meaganola (May 14, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> So how does the fairy thing work?? We can ask whatever we want?





KellyKaye said:


> I believe you just hop on over to the fairy casting lounge and pick your girl, that way you can have her ask anything that you need.


Yup!  We do ask that requests of the "hey, fill out your survey/dreamlist!" nature go through @, @, or me, but if we're talking about, say, "If I were to buy you a t-shirt, what size would I buy?" or "What are the dimensions of a package that would be left for you and not require you to either be home or go pick it up?" then that's *totally* a Fairy thing!

(And on behalf of the procrastinators/easily distrac-- Squirrel! around here who thought they had until tomorrow evening before matches went out, please allow us until then to post our surveys/dreamlists!  I'm one of these people.  I had fully expected to work on mine tonight and get it up before the match PMs went out.  Oops!)


----------



## Lolo22 (May 14, 2014)

Great sounds good! I'm way excited for more stalking and some shopping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I realized I had some exact items in my meh stash that are my gals list of faves! Good start so far!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 15, 2014)

Just a friendly reminder to pretty please fill out either some sort of wish list or part/all of the survey if you haven't already! Neither is mandatory, although I'm hoping my 'pretty please' will help convince everyone. I know we were all expecting a little more time since assignments went out early, but your Fairy Godmothers are antsy to shop!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also please note that there ARE three must-answer questions on the survey (If you do not wish to post answers to these three questions in public, please send a PM to @magicalmom). 

Any questions on anything, feel free to message me, @@meaganola, or @magicalmom. 

Here's the link to the Survey page: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131905-midsummer-nights-dreamlist-and-survey-central-now-open/

Happy stalking/shopping/stash raiding everyone!

Fairy Hazel Yewglimmer :wub:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 15, 2014)

Sooo does anyone know if there's a way to see ALL of a person's posts?! I've been trying to figure this out for the last hour or so and I'm stumped (that probably means it's somewhere obvious). 

ETA: Because I know my fairy godmother wants to read all 2671 of my posts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (May 15, 2014)

Click the find content button on their profile page. It only seemed to go back 1000 posts though ( and yes I read most of my godchild's).


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 15, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Click the find content button on their profile page. It only seemed to go back 1000 posts though ( and yes I read most of my godchild's).


AH THANK YOU. 

I did that but I had 'topics' selected by default instead of 'posts' so it was just showing me all the threads she's ever posted in. 

No worries, I'll be reading aaaaall of my ladies posts too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 15, 2014)

Now I have something to do to keep me awake for the next 4 hours!  :laughno:


----------



## tweakabell (May 15, 2014)

OOOH, Fun! I'm trying to make a swatch book  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 15, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> OOOH, Fun! I'm trying to make a swatch book  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ohhhh! Please post pictures when you're done (as if you wouldn't   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

I was thinking about doing that with my nail polishes. thought about other stuff but wasn't sure how I'd keep it from smudging!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 15, 2014)

I'm having such a hard time resisting 'liking' some of these posts. It's almost a reflex now!

But she'll obviously know I was creeping if I accidentally do that. MUST. NOT. CLICK.


----------



## tweakabell (May 15, 2014)

I just really don't want to pull out each palette to try and remember what shades are in it. The formula right now is a brag book and index cards from the $1 dollar store, a stiff brush and hairspray. Makeup Macgyver!


----------



## tweakabell (May 15, 2014)

I almost did that too, on a few months old post, no that wouldn't have given it away at alllll


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 15, 2014)

Another question. Does anyone know if it's possible to send your Birchbox favorites list to someone? Or if you can link it somehow? I was thinking that would be GREAT to add to my wish list since a lot of people are trying to use up points (I know I am!)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 15, 2014)

I'm so sorry if sending the assignments out early caused any panic or trouble! We're leaving town on Friday for a weeklong visit to family and I'm in the middle of packing woes. So yesterday when I had a few free hours, and a desire to procrastinate on packing, I decided to get the assignments out so if I had anything crazy happen Thurs, I wouldn't have to worry about letting you guys down!

(And right now, I'm just hoping my hubby realizes I am NOT packing for him! I have myself, two little boys, and a dog to pack for! I have to admit, packing for little boys is pretty easy, just clothing and bath stuff. No accessories, hair stuff, jewelry, etc. MY packing list is twice the length of theirs together!)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 15, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I'm so sorry if sending the assignments out early caused any panic or trouble! We're leaving town on Friday for a weeklong visit to family and I'm in the middle of packing woes. So yesterday when I had a few free hours, and a desire to procrastinate on packing, I decided to get the assignments out so if I had anything crazy happen Thurs, I wouldn't have to worry about letting you guys down!
> 
> (And right now, I'm just hoping my hubby realizes I am NOT packing for him! I have myself, two little boys, and a dog to pack for! I have to admit, packing for little boys is pretty easy, just clothing and bath stuff. No accessories, hair stuff, jewelry, etc. MY packing list is twice the length of theirs together!)


Ah, don't apologize! I think we were all OVERJOYED to get them early!  :lol:

I only posted the reminder about the surveys &amp; such because I have received a few messages from people about not being able to find them for their godchildren. But I think as long as people have them up some time this weekend, we'll be just fine. Six weeks is a loooong time to have to shop!


----------



## meaganola (May 15, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Another question. Does anyone know if it's possible to send your Birchbox favorites list to someone? Or if you can link it somehow? I was thinking that would be GREAT to add to my wish list since a lot of people are trying to use up points (I know I am!)


There isn't. I actually emailed them asking about that for this exact reason over the weekend, and the CS rep acted like it was a brand new idea for them that she would pass on to the development team.


----------



## sparklegirl (May 15, 2014)

Just wrote my wishlist! And realized I can't edit my survey answers so I will be updating that and including it on my wishlist page.

I had such a busy day yesterday that I didn't have time to go through my stash and compare it to my girls wishlist. Hopefully I have time tonight (is it bad that I'm hoping my fiancé comes home after me so I have time for this? Haha!)


----------



## trekkersangel (May 15, 2014)

Shopping, shopping, shopping. . . how about that 15% Ebates cash back from Sephora orders?  Sure, I'll use that.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Giving us 2 full months to shop is a blessing &amp; curse all at the same time.  I want it all NOW!!!!  But it also allows me to spend a little now &amp; a little later too.  I've got SO many ideas for a "themed" box for my Godchild.  She likes so many fun things that it's going to be hard to narrow things down.  Getting SUPER excited already.

Oh. . . &amp; is it bad that I totally forgot there are other threads on this forum?  Oh wait, what?  You mean THIS isn't the only thread here on MakeUp Talk?  I'm sitting here staring at this thread just watching, reading, laughing, thinking, planning, smiling, reading some more.  I just love you ladies.  I never want to leave.   :wub:


----------



## utgal2004 (May 15, 2014)

@@trekkersangel  there are other threads on this forum?!  I've been refreshing and reading this one way too much to venture out to the others.  

So I have a job interview for a job I really really want this afternoon.  I've been researching and preparing for that this morning... and any breaks I've taken have been to read this thread lol.  If you have an extra prayer or good thought, I'd appreciate you sending it my way.  I'm nervous.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 15, 2014)

utgal2004 said:


> @@trekkersangel  there are other threads on this forum?!  I've been refreshing and reading this one way too much to venture out to the others.
> 
> So I have a job interview for a job I really really want this afternoon.  I've been researching and preparing for that this morning... and any breaks I've taken have been to read this thread lol.  If you have an extra prayer or good thought, I'd appreciate you sending it my way.  I'm nervous.


Good luck!  We were just working on hiring a new person for our office and the person I wanted just accepted!  Just be calm and be yourself and I know you will do brilliantly!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (May 15, 2014)

Good luck with the interview!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope it is awesome!


----------



## jennm149 (May 15, 2014)

@@utgal2004 -- Good luck with the interview!

I've been doing my stalking, and may have made a couple of purchases yesterday based on it, although my FG is one of those who hasn't had a chance to post a wishlist.  That's OK, though, because I decided I'm going to wait until after I get my June Birchboxes (when I'll have another $20 in points available to spend -- $10 more on each account!) and my 2 Glossyboxes with the $25 Bergdorff's GCs to do the majority of my shopping for her.

BTW -- is anyone else having issues posting replies with quotes?  I haven't been able to get one to go up since yesterday afternoon.  A straight post without any quoted text seems OK, though.  Weird. (ETA: Seems OK now)


----------



## LadyK (May 15, 2014)

utgal2004 said:


> @@trekkersangel  there are other threads on this forum?!  I've been refreshing and reading this one way too much to venture out to the others.
> 
> So I have a job interview for a job I really really want this afternoon.  I've been researching and preparing for that this morning... and any breaks I've taken have been to read this thread lol.  If you have an extra prayer or good thought, I'd appreciate you sending it my way.  I'm nervous.


Good luck on your interview!!  You'll rock it, I just know it.   :smilehappyyes:


----------



## latinafeminista (May 15, 2014)

Good luck @@utgal2004! I was officially offered a job today that I've been in the interview process for almost 6 weeks now, so maybe some of my good luck will rub off on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (May 15, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Good luck @@utgal2004! I was officially offered a job today that I've been in the interview process for almost 6 weeks now, so maybe some of my good luck will rub off on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Congratulations!!


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 15, 2014)

I'm so excited about this! My brain is bubbling up ideas for my giftee! I'm glad we have a long shopping period, rushing around makes me a nervous wreck.


----------



## chelsealynn (May 15, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Good luck @@utgal2004! I was officially offered a job today that I've been in the interview process for almost 6 weeks now, so maybe some of my good luck will rub off on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Congrats!  Thats a long interview process!


----------



## klg534 (May 15, 2014)

I hope I can steal some of that luck. I interview for a MUCH DESIRED promotion tomorrow!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 15, 2014)

If anyone else is a Birchbox Ace, this might be the perfect opportunity to use this perk:


CONCIERGE SERVICESearching for the perfect products or the ultimate gift? Schedule a one-on-one consultation to find just what you need. Plus, receive priority service whenever you contact our Discovery Specialists.

I'm not really sure how to schedule or how helpful it will actually be, but I figure it's worth a shot! I just e-mailed. Who knows, maybe they'll have some amazing ideas for my fairy godchild that I haven't thought of yet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (May 15, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Good luck @@utgal2004! I was officially offered a job today that I've been in the interview process for almost 6 weeks now, so maybe some of my good luck will rub off on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Congratulations!  That's fantastic!

My interview is over... I have no idea how I did but I sure hope it doesn't take 6 weeks...


----------



## jennm149 (May 15, 2014)

klg534 said:


> I hope I can steal some of that luck. I interview for a MUCH DESIRED promotion tomorrow!


Good luck to you!!


----------



## utgal2004 (May 15, 2014)

klg534 said:


> I hope I can steal some of that luck. I interview for a MUCH DESIRED promotion tomorrow!


Wishing you lots of good luck!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 15, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> If anyone else is a Birchbox Ace, this might be the perfect opportunity to use this perk:
> 
> 
> CONCIERGE SERVICESearching for the perfect products or the ultimate gift? Schedule a one-on-one consultation to find just what you need. Plus, receive priority service whenever you contact our Discovery Specialists.
> ...


Oooh!  How cool!  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 15, 2014)

Wow, ladies! Good job on your interviews and best of luck to you. I haven't been in the workforce for over 4 years now, but I know how nerve wracking the process of securing a job can be!

And with all of your fancy new jobs! YOU CAN BUY EVEN MORE GIFTS!!!  :mussical:


----------



## meaganola (May 15, 2014)

I'm late, but I thought positive get-that-job-and-promotion thoughts at @@utgal2004 and @@klg534 today!  Fingers crossed!

In unrelated news, am I losing my mind, or is this the only Sample Society swap thread out there:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/130440-sample-society-swap-thread-2014/

There are only two posts in it, and it hasn't been used since February, so I'm left wondering if maybe the real thread vanished in the forum move and hasn't been recreated.  Or if maybe there's just that little amount of interest in swapping for that particular sub.


----------



## lovepink (May 15, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Another question. Does anyone know if it's possible to send your Birchbox favorites list to someone? Or if you can link it somehow? I was thinking that would be GREAT to add to my wish list since a lot of people are trying to use up points (I know I am!)


It is not an ideal situation but a work around may be to take a screen shot (multiple if necessary) and post them behind a spoiler on your survey.  Or you can just add text like "I have been keeping my eye on/lusting after these items in the BB shop!" Then list them.

Hope that helps!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 15, 2014)

lovepink said:


> It is not an ideal situation but a work around may be to take a screen shot (multiple if necessary) and post them behind a spoiler on your survey.  Or you can just add text like "I have been keeping my eye on/lusting after these items in the BB shop!" Then list them.
> 
> Hope that helps!


The screen shot idea is excellent! I will definitely be using that!


----------



## lovepink (May 15, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> The screen shot idea is excellent! I will definitely be using that!


Yay!  Glad I could help!


----------



## dressupthedog (May 15, 2014)

I have finally gotten to my new town! To my fairy godparent: I will fill out the survey this weekend. Life = crazy right now.


----------



## lovepink (May 15, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I have finally gotten to my new town! To my fairy godparent: I will fill out the survey this weekend. Life = crazy right now.


Hooray for safe travels!  Good luck with settling in!


----------



## CurlyTails (May 15, 2014)

I am just lurking in this exchange, but I am having a blast reading the posts on this thread! It's nice seeing so much positivity after a long day at work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (May 15, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Congratulations!!


Thank you!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



chelsealynn said:


> Congrats!  Thats a long interview process!


Yes it was! But I had about 3 interviews so it was mostly just the process of scheduling it all with the appropriate people  



utgal2004 said:


> Congratulations!  That's fantastic!
> 
> My interview is over... I have no idea how I did but I sure hope it doesn't take 6 weeks...


Thanks!! I hope you hear very very soon! Mine only took so long b/c I had multiple interviews  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 16, 2014)

Well.  So.  I think I have my entire game plan (except for the non-makeup extras) figured out already!  At least as long as my person doesn't buy these things, of course.  I'll wait a little while before I order these things so they're not sitting here waiting for kitties to play with them or me to lose them, though.  I wouldn't be tempted to keep them for myself because they're pretty much all things I already have!

In completely unrelated news, ooh, Teefury has a t-shirt called All Work and No Play today!  It's Jack (Nicholson as Torrance, not whoever it was in the miniseries), but his face is comprised entirely of typewritten "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy," over and over and over.  Instabuy.

And it's not even 9:15pm yet, but I think I'm going to head off to bed.  I felt so *off* today that I had to ask a coworker whether it was Wednesday or Thursday, and I *still* had to double-check multiple times to make sure I knew what day it was.  I'm hoping extra sleep will take care of that.


----------



## tweakabell (May 16, 2014)

Swatch book is coming along if you ignore my serial killer handwriting and the fact it's not all purdified because it's for my use lol



Spoiler


----------



## Jac13 (May 16, 2014)

Ok I am still trying to figure out how to edit. I will post my survey this weekend. I think i will have better luck on a desktop but right now my computer is not working. I have ideas in my head for my Godchild. This will be fun.


----------



## chelsealynn (May 16, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Swatch book is coming along if you ignore my serial killer handwriting and the fact it's not all purdified because it's for my use lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"serial killer handwriting" made me lol, twice.  This is a great idea though!  It will be really helpful to help coordinate an entire look.

Edited to add: Seriously, I'm still laughing about it.


----------



## tweakabell (May 16, 2014)

It's awful, and hubby's is even worse. You know in crime shows when they analyze the note mine would just be "Yup she's crazy. these squiggly lines and giant loops means she kills people with spoons. No, seriously we have the scientific evidence."

I am amazed by the fact I spelled giant with a j and then proceeded to type scientific perfectly.


----------



## chelsealynn (May 16, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> It's awful, and hubby's is even worse. You know in crime shows when they analyze the note mine would just be "Yup she's crazy. these squiggly lines and giant loops means she kills people with spoons. No, seriously we have the scientific evidence."
> 
> I am amazed by the fact I spelled giant with a j and then proceeded to type scientific perfectly.


Hahah yes, my mom is addicted to those shows.  Giant with a g is overrated.  Jiant!  So, after I caught up on this thread I popped over to the enablers thread and then I see you called a phone case a 'phone condom'.  Then I was laughing about that.  Between the laughing and coughing (I'm sick!) I don't know if I am coming or going.


----------



## tweakabell (May 16, 2014)

Yes I'm an odd duck with my own phrases. Hubby and I know that we will never fall victim to pod people because there is no way they could recreate any sort of speech pattern / conversation skills that go on in our household at any given time.

Edited: FEEL  BETTER! No sickness during Fairy Time, it's against the rules.


----------



## tweakabell (May 16, 2014)

Fairy Godmother, you're so patient with me! The dreamlist is up. I in no way expect/require anything on there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :lol:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 16, 2014)

lovepink said:


> It is not an ideal situation but a work around may be to take a screen shot (multiple if necessary) and post them behind a spoiler on your survey.  Or you can just add text like "I have been keeping my eye on/lusting after these items in the BB shop!" Then list them.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Ah, that's a good idea! Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

Although.. my list is already pretty darn extensive. 

I sincerely hope my fairy godmother doesn't feel like she needs to buy anything specific off of my list. It's more of a list of things I've been looking at, to get an idea of what I like.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 16, 2014)

i'm having a hard time creeping...how do you see everyone's posts? i can only see like the most recent 5 or so.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 16, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> i'm having a hard time creeping...how do you see everyone's posts? i can only see like the most recent 5 or so.


I had to have @@tweakabell show me how to do this!

Click on 'find content' when you're in their profile. Make sure you have 'forums' and 'only posts' checked on the left.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: I guess it limits you to 1000 posts. Sorry you won't be able to see my other 1697, Fairy Godmother! I'm sure they're a joy to read.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 16, 2014)

Ah, *TGIF*! 

I'm going home, having a margarita, and doing some Fairy Godmother shopping! I don't care if it's 7 AM.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope you all have a lovely Friday!


----------



## chelsealynn (May 16, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ah, *TGIF*!
> 
> I'm going home, having a margarita, and doing some Fairy Godmother shopping! I don't care if it's 7 AM.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely Friday!


It's okay!  I had chicken nuggets for 'breakfast'.  Night shift is lovely, just kidding!


----------



## tulosai (May 16, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ah, that's a good idea! Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Although.. my list is already pretty darn extensive.
> 
> I sincerely hope my fairy godmother doesn't feel like she needs to buy anything specific off of my list. It's more of a list of things I've been looking at, to get an idea of what I like.


This.

Shopping for my godchild is so exciting!


----------



## jennm149 (May 16, 2014)

The first things came for my fairy goddaughter last night and I was so happy looking at them!  I have gotten a couple of PopSugar boxes lately, so (based on my own Santa's idea, which Allistra also mentioned in a post on another thread), I'm planning to use one of those for all of her gifts. 

One of the most fun things about Secret Santa to me was going back once I knew who my super Santa was and reading her posts knowing that she was talking about me.  The idea that was someone out there spending time thinking about me and things I might like was the thing that made me happiest!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 16, 2014)

Haha my poor Godmother is probably grateful it's limited to 1000 posts.... So many thousands! Silly chatterbox, that's me.

I have gotten so much lovely info from my god child's posts. I have such fun shopping lists now! :smilehappyyes:


----------



## meaganola (May 16, 2014)

Heh. When we had to enter our number of posts for signups, I blinked at my count. I guess this is what happens when you have an iPhone and a boring desk job!


----------



## sparklegirl (May 16, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ah, that's a good idea! Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Although.. my list is already pretty darn extensive.
> 
> I sincerely hope my fairy godmother doesn't feel like she needs to buy anything specific off of my list. It's more of a list of things I've been looking at, to get an idea of what I like.


I wrote my wishlist the other day and it's long and doesn't make complete sense, haha. But, yes, mine list is just a list of things I like that is to be used as guidance, I do not expect to get anything from that list! I do hope my fairy godmother sends me her faves!


----------



## Donna529 (May 16, 2014)

A littlw late but my fairy generator has me pegged lol My fairy name is

[SIZE=2.6em]Cherry Elffly[/SIZE]

[SIZE=1.4em]She [/SIZE]is cheerful and friendly. [SIZE=1.4em]She [/SIZE]lives in fruit orchards and vineyards. [SIZE=1.4em]She [/SIZE]can only be seen at midday under a quiet, cloudless sky. [SIZE=1.4em]She wears red, cerise and purple berry colours[/SIZE]and has transparent green wings like a cicada.


----------



## Donna529 (May 16, 2014)

To my godmother, I am not picky there are 3 things I cannot wear: black eyeliner, glitter anything and red lips. I am pretty neutral, easy to please. Love love korean beauty products, memebox and I are on speed dial lol. One secret wish is the sephora sun saftey kit. To my lovely godchild, I am already shopping and may go a little overboard. OOPS


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 16, 2014)

Donna529 said:


> A littlw late but my fairy generator has me pegged lol My fairy name is
> 
> [SIZE=2.6em]Cherry Elffly[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=1.4em]She is cheerful and friendly. [/SIZE][SIZE=1.4em]She lives in fruit orchards and vineyards. [/SIZE][SIZE=1.4em]She can only be seen at midday under a quiet, cloudless sky. [/SIZE][SIZE=1.4em]She wears red, cerise and purple berry coloursand has transparent green wings like a cicada.[/SIZE]


Okay, I had to do mine too now lol.

[SIZE=2.6em]Ember Cornfly[/SIZE][SIZE=1.4em]She [/SIZE]creates bounty and harvest. [SIZE=1.4em]She [/SIZE]lives where fireflies mate and breed. [SIZE=1.4em]She [/SIZE]can only be seen at midday under a quiet, cloudless sky. [SIZE=1.4em]She wears dresses that glow with fiery colours [/SIZE]and has butterfly wings the colour of yellow corn.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 16, 2014)

So, @@Sheeeeeelby , what's it like living where the fireflies get it on? Any problems with noisy neighbors? :sunshine:

I kid, I kid!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 16, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> So, @@Sheeeeeelby , what's it like living where the fireflies get it on? Any problems with noisy neighbors? :sunshine:
> 
> I kid, I kid!


:lol:   :lol:   I think I have the worst Fairy name. Seriously, CORNFLY?!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 16, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> :lol:   :lol:   I think I have the worst Fairy name. Seriously, CORNFLY?!


Mine was Moth! I dropped the moth (they are sooo ickkyy!!) and kept the vineshimmer.   Somewhere I have a picture of me wearing giant wings, I should find it and update my profile pic.

eta:  Found it!! Now I'm in the fairy spirit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 16, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Mine was Moth! I dropped the moth (they are sooo ickkyy!!) and kept the vineshimmer.   Somewhere I have a picture of me wearing giant wings, I should find it and update my profile pic.
> 
> eta:  Found it!! Now I'm in the fairy spirit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Love it!!!

Just realized I also have a picture somewhere of me in fairy wings... Oh, Halloween.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 16, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Love it!!!
> 
> Just realized I also have a picture somewhere of me in fairy wings... Oh, Halloween.


Haha, you should find it and share! These were wings from the mannequins of a VS window display (I did their windows in college and we got take a lot of props home when they were done with them).  Oh that reminds me, I wonder if they make wings for dogs because if so, I need them!


----------



## sparklegirl (May 16, 2014)

While

Compiling a shopping list for my godchild ($150 at birchbox, $50 at ulta...haven't even looked at sephora yet!) I found so many more things I want! I'm such a sucker for cute packaging which really doesn't help my wishlist!


----------



## chelsealady (May 16, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> While
> 
> Compiling a shopping list for my godchild ($150 at birchbox, $50 at ulta...haven't even looked at sephora yet!) I found so many more things I want! I'm such a sucker for cute packaging which really doesn't help my wishlist!


That is me. My person might like this. But I really like it. So I better order two.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 16, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> While
> 
> Compiling a shopping list for my godchild ($150 at birchbox, $50 at ulta...haven't even looked at sephora yet!) I found so many more things I want! I'm such a sucker for cute packaging which really doesn't help my wishlist!


Haha I feel you on this! I keep adding to my wish list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In my defense, I'm trying really hard not to buy anything for myself until after the reveals!


----------



## sparklegirl (May 16, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Haha I feel you on this! I keep adding to my wish list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In my defense, I'm trying really hard not to buy anything for myself until after the reveals!


Yeah, same here! Trying really hard not to buy anything for myself. I'll just buy my gifts on birchbox and then use the points for a nice present for myself after the reveals!


----------



## chelsealady (May 16, 2014)

So I just ordered my first things for my person. I rocked Ulta's gwp sample bags and got four different ones. I'm sure I can find something in those four that can go with my gift.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 16, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> While
> 
> Compiling a shopping list for my godchild ($150 at birchbox, $50 at ulta...haven't even looked at sephora yet!) I found so many more things I want! I'm such a sucker for cute packaging which really doesn't help my wishlist!


This is my problem too!! I keep going "oh I meant to buy a new pressed powder.. I'll just look at these..." or "oh that silicone eyeliner thing looks perfect for gel" (yeah.  WHAT Real Techniques.. I have to go find one immediately.. I can't handle using gel on a brush, it drives me batty, even though I love gel).  I spent $20 at Lush today.. I need to have a leash or something.


----------



## klg534 (May 16, 2014)

I went shopping today and am proud. I didn't buy stuff for me!! And I checked off some wishlist items!


----------



## meaganola (May 17, 2014)

Random pre-bedtime comment of the evening:  Glossybox sent out email trying to get people to subscribe/resubscribe, and they really should have thought about the subject line a little bit more.  "What's in the box?" is forever shouted at Morgan Freeman by an anguished Brad Pitt in my mind.  

And I received my Geek Chic Cosmetics This Is My Design order!  I also got a bottle of Malefic nail polish in that order because it's being discontinued, and I wanted it for a certain movie coming out at the end of the month.  At least I *think* it's this month.  Whatever.  Whenever.  *So* pretty!  I just keep staring at it wishing I had it, and *I have it right here in my hands* wishing that.  I apparently just can't believe it's real.


----------



## nikkimouse (May 17, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Well.  So.  I think I have my entire game plan (except for the non-makeup extras) figured out already!  At least as long as my person doesn't buy these things, of course.  I'll wait a little while before I order these things so they're not sitting here waiting for kitties to play with them or me to lose them, though.  I wouldn't be tempted to keep them for myself because they're pretty much all things I already have!
> 
> In completely unrelated news, ooh, Teefury has a t-shirt called All Work and No Play today!  It's Jack (Nicholson as Torrance, not whoever it was in the miniseries), but his face is comprised entirely of typewritten "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy," over and over and over.  Instabuy.
> 
> And it's not even 9:15pm yet, but I think I'm going to head off to bed.  I felt so *off* today that I had to ask a coworker whether it was Wednesday or Thursday, and I *still* had to double-check multiple times to make sure I knew what day it was.  I'm hoping extra sleep will take care of that.


random note I'm addicted to teefury!!!! like for reals I own almost all of Karen Hallion's tee shirts.  (for anyone stalking me she is my favroite fandom artisit i don't own any prints and would kill for an original sketch.)


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 17, 2014)

Ever just look at your stash and think...."Hmmmm, I think I don't think I will ever need to shop again." Then look at Ulta, Sephora, Beauty.com, Blush.com, etc., and end up filling a cart beyond even the free shipping level?     At least I can promise my godmother that I have not bought anything on/near my list, nor have I pulled the trigger on most of the carts, but the desire is so there!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (May 17, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Ever just look at your stash and think...."Hmmmm, I think I don't think I will ever need to shop again." Then look at Ulta, Sephora, Beauty.com, Blush.com, etc., and end up filling a cart beyond even the free shipping level?  At least I can promise my godmother that I have not bought anything on/near my list, nor have I pulled the trigger on most of the carts, but the desire is so there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I do that all the time, mainly because I tend to do a lot of impulsive shopping. I've promised myself I will not buy anything for myself until this exchange is over. Instead, I'm going to concentrate my shopping efforts on finding cool things for my fairy godchild.

I already have some things from my stash set aside. Even my 12 year old sister is helping me, she says she was born to be a fairy godmother (she loves fairies). It'll be a fun activity for us this summer. The way I see it, my fairy godchild is very lucky because she has two fairy godmothers.


----------



## meaganola (May 17, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> random note I'm addicted to teefury!!!! like for reals I own almost all of Karen Hallion's tee shirts.  (for anyone stalking me she is my favroite fandom artisit i don't own any prints and would kill for an original sketch.)


Oh!  She was at Emerald City Comic Con!  I stopped by her booth on my way out of the con for one last time before I came home after days of walking and bought a postcard of Falling (Doctor Who/Alice in Wonderland mashup) and a pin of…  something I can't remember.  Probably something Calvin and Hobbes/Firefly-ish for my brother for Christmas.  Anyway.  She said that her sketches frequently sell literally within seconds of putting them up on Facebook.  And I have her Theatre du Labyrinth and Falling t-shirts!  Every single time I wear the Falling t-shirt I get compliments on it.  The Theatre one doesn't get worn much outside of my apartment because one of my kitties ripped a big hole on one shoulder, but it's still a beautiful print.  I have a friend (well, okay, a housemate of a friend) who does similar stuff, and I really wish he would make his stuff available in more than just prints like she does, but I'm pretty sure he doesn't have warehouse space, so he can only keep a limited number of things on hand given the amount of storage available to him.


----------



## utgal2004 (May 17, 2014)

I'm hanging so much fun stalking and shopping. The only problem is I'm not doing anything else that I need to do. I'm gonna have to mail mine early or I'm not going to do anything but shop for weeks.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 17, 2014)

Sigh. Everyone on here is so ridiculously nice. I just got two of the most thoughtful and wonderful trades in the mail and got all teary-eyed over them! Can't even imagine how I'm going to be when I get my Fairy Godmother package. Last year I was having the WORST day when I got my Christmas package in the mail and I remember it was just the most perfect pick-me-up (and yes, I cried then too!). I get so emotional over this sort of thing. 

In other news, every time I type Fairy Godmother, I think Cinderella. Like, I kind of want to figure out a way to make the outside packaging on my gift into a pumpkin or something. Bibbity bobbity boo!


----------



## utgal2004 (May 17, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Sigh. Everyone on here is so ridiculously nice. I just got two of the most thoughtful and wonderful trades in the mail and got all teary-eyed over them! Can't even imagine how I'm going to be when I get my Fairy Godmother package. Last year I was having the WORST day when I got my Christmas package in the mail and I remember it was just the most perfect pick-me-up (and yes, I cried then too!). I get so emotional over this sort of thing.
> 
> In other news, every time I type Fairy Godmother, I think Cinderella. Like, I kind of want to figure out a way to make the outside packaging on my gift into a pumpkin or something. Bibbity bobbity boo!


A pumpkin box would be amazing! I keep thinking of Cinderella too.


----------



## DonnaD (May 17, 2014)

What is this?  Like a Christmas in July cuz if it is, I am in!

Someone clue me in.  I'm old and slow and I'm having a lot of trouble navigating my way around the new board set up...which I hate bee tee dubs.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 17, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> What is this?  Like a Christmas in July cuz if it is, I am in!
> 
> Someone clue me in.  I'm old and slow and I'm having a lot of trouble navigating my way around the new board set up...which I hate bee tee dubs.


@@DonnaD I moved your post over to the discussion thread, just so you know!

It's is exactly like Christmas in July! But unfortunately we closed sign ups on the 12th &amp; already sent out assignments.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you want to sign up to be a Fairy (Summer version of the Elves!) you can definitely do that! Sign ups are here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131471-midsummer-swap-2014-fairy-central-casting-call-and-lounge/

Otherwise obviously we'd love to just have you hang out on this thread. I think that just chatting with everyone was half the fun last year!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (May 17, 2014)

I want in.  Please tell me I'm not too late!  I've been crocheting socks and I am positive I would make a supreme fairy godmother!!


----------



## DonnaD (May 17, 2014)

@Allison ♥ Just saw your post.  :Sadpants:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 17, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> @Allison ♥ Just saw your post.  :Sadpants:


I'm sadpants too! Crocheted socks sound fantastic and you WOULD be an excellent Fairy Godmother. I creeped on the nails SS thread last year &amp; saw all those fabulous surprise gifts you sent out to people..just the nicest thing!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 17, 2014)

There are actually a lot of people missing from this round..makes me kind of sad. I'm sure a lot of that does have to do with the new site, which is truly unfortunate.


----------



## DonnaD (May 17, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> There are actually a lot of people missing from this round..makes me kind of sad. I'm sure a lot of that does have to do with the new site, which is truly unfortunate.


Exactly.  I consider myself to be marginally bright but I cannot figure this out.  Don't you people know it's not nice to try to teach old dogs new tricks?  It just confuses us and makes us cry.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 17, 2014)

I'll be back this winter! I love the secret santa shenanigans and I wanted so bad to do this one but I have way too much going on to stress myself out with something else. (not that these are stressful, but i always give myself ridiculously high standards of what to do for my SS hahaha).

I love the theme for this one, so I wanna follow the thread just to see what everyone gets, and what creative packaging y'all come up with!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 17, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> What is this?  Like a Christmas in July cuz if it is, I am in!
> 
> Someone clue me in.  I'm old and slow and I'm having a lot of trouble navigating my way around the new board set up...which I hate bee tee dubs.


I'm so glad you're back! I was wondering where you had been! The new site was jarring to me at first, but it does get easier with time :]


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 17, 2014)

FYI Ladies, I contacted @@DonnaD and we are going to set up a secret swap to mirror midsummer, so although she will not be a part of the actual midsummer swap, she will still get in on the fun and we will all get to hang out with her this summer!  After all of her amazing random acts of gloves over the summer, and fun posts, it would not be the same without her!  :wub:


----------



## bonita22 (May 17, 2014)

@@puppymomofthree That's awesome! I read the nails thread and @@DonnaD was super sweet and fun, I'm glad she won't miss out on the fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 17, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> FYI Ladies, I contacted @@DonnaD and we are going to set up a secret swap to mirror midsummer, so although she will not be a part of the actual midsummer swap, she will still get in on the fun and we will all get to hang out with her this summer!  After all of her amazing random acts of gloves over the summer, and fun posts, it would not be the same without her!  :wub:


YAY I LOVE THIS.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The more the merrier!

If @@Tiffany27la returns any time soon, I was planning on doing something similar with her because I know she wanted to be part of this one. Sincerely pretty worried that she's been MIA this long


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 17, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> YAY I LOVE THIS.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The more the merrier!
> 
> If @@Tiffany27la returns any time soon, I was planning on doing something similar with her because I know she wanted to be part of this one. Sincerely pretty worried that she's been MIA this long


Do you have any personal contact information for her, like social media or email?


----------



## chelsealady (May 17, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> FYI Ladies, I contacted @@DonnaD and we are going to set up a secret swap to mirror midsummer, so although she will not be a part of the actual midsummer swap, she will still get in on the fun and we will all get to hang out with her this summer! After all of her amazing random acts of gloves over the summer, and fun posts, it would not be the same without her! :wub:


Thanks to Holographic Jesus for allowing @@DonnaD to come play with us.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 17, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Do you have any personal contact information for her, like social media or email?


I found her Facebook but it doesn't look like she's posted anything in a while! Maybe I'll send her a message on there though.

I think her last post said she was back from being overseas &amp; I'm hoping she's not back over there!


----------



## DonnaD (May 17, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> Thanks to Holographic Jesus for allowing @@DonnaD to come play with us.


He is a pretty nice guy...for being a holograph and all.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 17, 2014)

Hey @@DonnaD &amp; @@puppymomofthree, @@Babs28 has been coordinating with @@zadidoll about starting Summerswap 2014 so we can spread the MUT swapping love.

I'm writing up the details and coordinating with @@Babs28 right now but please feel free to contact me or @@Babs28 if you have any questions!


----------



## chelsealady (May 18, 2014)

I think I have found the perfect gift for my person. Maybe. Possibly. There is a good chance. I went ahead a pulled the trigger either way.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 18, 2014)

Hello again, everyone!

This is another friendly reminder to please fill out AT LEAST the first three questions on the survey. This was a requirement. If you need help, message myself, @@meaganola, or @magicalmom.

The rest of the survey and a wish list are optional but I would encourage everyone to try to do one or the other, for the sake of their Fairy Godmother's sanity.

Next reminder may be slightly less friendly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you!
Allison

ETA: Here are all the surveys that are accounted for:

allistra44 angienharry Bflopolska bonita22 Charity1217 chelsealady chelsealynn Deareux DragonChick Elizabeth Mac elizabethrose gemstone Jac13 jennm149 kellsbells KellyKaye klg534 Kristine Walker LadyK latinafeminista lolo22 lovepink magicalmom meaganola MissRoe Momma4 nikkimouse OpheliaDiFranco pooteeweet213 puppymomofthree Sheeeeeelby sparklegirl sunflowercake trekkersangel tulosai Tweakabell usofjessamerica utgal2004 yousoldtheworld

There may also be a few people who chose to PM their survey answers to magicalmom.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 18, 2014)

@@jennm149 - love the new fairy pic!!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 18, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> I think I have found the perfect gift for my person. Maybe. Possibly. There is a good chance. I went ahead a pulled the trigger either way.


That's exciting!

I am pretty sure I decided what to get my lady too but I'm so afraid I'm going to buy it and then get another BRILLIANT idea in a few weeks lol


----------



## elizabethrose (May 18, 2014)

I am trying VERY HARD to wait for my paycheck- and I'm returning some items so I should be getting some more credit at places... in the meantime, I'm raiding my stash and filling up random carts.  I'm getting eight gazillion "you forgot something in your cart!!" emails from Birchbox.


----------



## sparklegirl (May 18, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I am trying VERY HARD to wait for my paycheck- and I'm returning some items so I should be getting some more credit at places... in the meantime, I'm raiding my stash and filling up random carts. I'm getting eight gazillion "you forgot something in your cart!!" emails from Birchbox.


Same here with the birchbox emails! I actually couldn't stand it anymore so I took a picture of my cart wih my phone and deleted everything from the cart! Now I can think and plan In peace! Plus, I'm waiting for a good code to come along so I'm not ready to purchase


----------



## utgal2004 (May 18, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> Same here with the birchbox emails! I actually couldn't stand it anymore so I took a picture of my cart wih my phone and deleted everything from the cart! Now I can think and plan In peace! Plus, I'm waiting for a good code to come along so I'm not ready to purchase


Really good idea! Those emails are driving me nuts now.


----------



## utgal2004 (May 18, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> That's exciting!
> 
> I am pretty sure I decided what to get my lady too but I'm so afraid I'm going to buy it and then get another BRILLIANT idea in a few weeks lol


That's my concern too! I keep finding cool items and every time I'm about to checkout I get another idea. It's making me kinda crazy but it also just so much fun.


----------



## latinafeminista (May 18, 2014)

Ugh I seriously despise those emails from BB! In fact, I'm emptying my cart right now!


----------



## lovepink (May 18, 2014)

I am really having a hard time with the budget!  All the things I want to buy are at, near or over the budget!  I have been doing a lot of looking but no buying yet as I am still trying to figure out how to maximize the amount of things I can get for the budget.  Right now I feel there are not any awesome deals or coupons so I will be doing more research than buying for now!


----------



## chelsealady (May 18, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I am trying VERY HARD to wait for my paycheck- and I'm returning some items so I should be getting some more credit at places... in the meantime, I'm raiding my stash and filling up random carts. I'm getting eight gazillion "you forgot something in your cart!!" emails from Birchbox.


I was actually going to go to SiJCP because I have gift card and go to the Ulta next door because I had an email for a free deluxe sample. But my husband decided to tag along and I can't shop with him with me. You don't understand!!!! I must have time to look, and sniff, and swatch and find the perfect combination.


----------



## dressupthedog (May 18, 2014)

I'm so happy that we have more time to shop this time than we did for Secret Santa because I don't feel rushed, but I think it will be harder to keep the budget in check as time goes by and I get more ideas.


----------



## meaganola (May 18, 2014)

Ooh, it's not just raining today.  It's thundering and hailing and *pouring*!  And it's cool but not cold, so I can open the windows as long as I keep an eye on the monsters.  Well, really, just Ed.  Oz leaves the screens alone aside from sitting in front of them to let the air blow through his fur, but Ed loves to climb them.  I love this sort of weather.  I just want to curl up and drink tea and read!  It's going to be really good sleeping weather tonight.


----------



## nikkimouse (May 18, 2014)

I'm feeling at such a loss of what to get my godchild.  I have some ideas but i'm worried she is going to get it for herself or may already own it.


----------



## chelsealady (May 18, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> I'm feeling at such a loss of what to get my godchild. I have some ideas but i'm worried she is going to get it for herself or may already own it.


I wouldn't worry about getting duplicates for somebody around here. If I get a duplicate I just think, "whoo hoo more for the stash!!!!!"


----------



## lovepink (May 18, 2014)

So I was reasearching indie makeup companies not only for myself but for ideas for my giftee and I stumbled across this!

http://www.buzzfeed.com/chanelparks/cult-etsy-beauty-brands

Finding new things I wanted to buy, not a good thing!

PS @@nikkimouse anything you pick will be amazing so go with your gut!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 18, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> I'm feeling at such a loss of what to get my godchild.  I have some ideas but i'm worried she is going to get it for herself or may already own it.


Lol I'm holding off on shopping for myself for this reason!


----------



## sparklegirl (May 18, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Lol I'm holding off on shopping for myself for this reason!


I'm trying to the do the same! I don't want to buy something that my godmother may buy me...so instead I'm buying things that are nowhere on my wishlist!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 18, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> I'm trying to the do the same! I don't want to buy something that my godmother may buy me...so instead I'm buying things that are nowhere on my wishlist!


I'm trying to buy things that I haven't talked about on this website.  Which is slim!  Dear Godmother- I am really trying hard not to buy anything!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 18, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> I'm trying to the do the same! I don't want to buy something that my godmother may buy me...so instead I'm buying things that are nowhere on my wishlist!


Stila Magnificent metals have been on my personal wishlist for a while and I've talked about them a lot on here -- but then I bought a couple for myself during the Stila 40% off and I'm not a fan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they're so pretty but I really can't pull it off!


----------



## meaganola (May 18, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Stila Magnificent metals have been on my personal wishlist for a while and I've talked about them a lot on here -- but then I bought a couple for myself during the Stila 40% off and I'm not a fan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they're so pretty but I really can't pull it off!


And then it's impossible to *get* them off.  I had glitter for *days* every time I tried to use them.  It was even worse than after a science fiction convention.


----------



## trekkersangel (May 18, 2014)

I'm on a no buy for myself, so don't worry about me buying anything. Although I'm having an absolute blast buying for my Godchild!!!!


----------



## jennm149 (May 18, 2014)

Add me to both the "no buy for myself" and "any dupes just go into the stash" clubs. I picked up a cool local item at the farmer's market yesterday.  And I have an idea for a local food item, but I will get that right before I ship the box. I hope she likes them!


----------



## dressupthedog (May 18, 2014)

I am on a no buy for myself as well right now. It's good motivation!


----------



## heath67013 (May 18, 2014)

So, I finally got my survey done and I will finish editing my profile this week. Work has kind of taken over my life, plus I'm still not use to the new format on this site.


----------



## klg534 (May 18, 2014)

No buy here too, and duplicates of items are not a bad thing! Esp if its on someones loves or wishlists. I'm sure spares of those are much appreciated. ..and having someone else to shop for is so much fun... But I do feel like a stalker, checking posts like every 5 hours.


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (May 18, 2014)

I'm vowing not to buy anything until this is ok!! So I was wondering...I know the elves (what are we calling then again?) will send the godchildren tracking, but can they send a message begging them to post a wish list so we have SOME idea what to buy??? I'm about to enter panic mode here because I want to start shopping but have absolutely no idea what to buy! I went over her ss wishlist (well based on her gift) but I'm afraid she has moved on from what she wanted in December. Anyone else struggling with this??


----------



## klg534 (May 18, 2014)

lovepink said:


> So I was reasearching indie makeup companies not only for myself but for ideas for my giftee and I stumbled across this!
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/chanelparks/cult-etsy-beauty-brands
> 
> ...


These are SO cool! The lip balms, nail polish... I dont know if I can pull of crazylipstick but they look awesome! Great find. Freaking love buzzfeed.


----------



## dressupthedog (May 18, 2014)

OpheliaDiFranco said:


> I'm vowing not to buy anything until this is ok!! So I was wondering...I know the elves (what are we calling then again?) will send the godchildren tracking, but can they send a message begging them to post a wish list so we have SOME idea what to buy??? I'm about to enter panic mode here because I want to start shopping but have absolutely no idea what to buy! I went over her ss wishlist (well based on her gift) but I'm afraid she has moved on from what she wanted in December. Anyone else struggling with this??


You can use a fairy to ask your godchild anything you might want to know.


----------



## meaganola (May 18, 2014)

OpheliaDiFranco said:


> I'm vowing not to buy anything until this is ok!! So I was wondering...I know the elves (what are we calling then again?) will send the godchildren tracking, but can they send a message begging them to post a wish list so we have SOME idea what to buy??? I'm about to enter panic mode here because I want to start shopping but have absolutely no idea what to buy! I went over her ss wishlist (well based on her gift) but I'm afraid she has moved on from what she wanted in December. Anyone else struggling with this??


Helpers are fairies!  But -- and this goes for anyone in this same situation -- if you need someone to PM your godchild for a dreamlist/survey, you can PM @, @, or me, and we'll be more than happy to intervene on your behalf! 

And if anyone hasn't filled out a survey, that can be found over here:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131905-midsummer-nights-dreamlist-and-survey-central-now-open/

Just remember to tag me when you post in there if you want to be included in the Godchild Directory with a direct link to your survey in that thread.  I update those in the evening, so don't worry if you post during the day and I don't get to it immediately.  I'm on my phone during the day, and I can't deal with editing things involving links on my phone.  

ETA:  Also, before I forget, I wanted to point out the mandatory questions over here:



> *Absolute must-answers (note:  If you do not wish to post answers to these three questions in public, please send a PM to @magicalmom.  These answers will only be shared with your Fairy Godparent):*
> *ALLERGIES!! Please list any allergies to products, foods, scents, etc., that you or anyone living in your household has!*
> *Dietary restrictions: Do you or anyone in your household have any food-related restrictions/sensitivities, etc? Would you prefer not to receive food items?*
> *Skin allergies/sensitivities: Do you or anyone in your household have any skin allergies/sensitivities not already listed that your Fairy Godparent should know about (e.g., wool, metals in jewelry, etc)? Do you avoid silicone, sulfates, etc?*


These are questions that would have normally been asked and answered in the signup PMs with addresses if we had been able to use those this time around.  We couldn't, so they weren't.


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (May 18, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> FYI Ladies, I contacted @@DonnaD and we are going to set up a secret swap to mirror midsummer, so although she will not be a part of the actual midsummer swap, she will still get in on the fun and we will all get to hang out with her this summer!  After all of her amazing random acts of gloves over the summer, and fun posts, it would not be the same without her!  :wub:


I just wanted to make sure everyone is aware that Babs is working on putting together a gift exchange (Summerswap 2014) for those who were not eligible for this swap because they did not participate in SS, and anyone else who may have missed this one for whatever reason--and actually, I'm pretty sure anyone who wants to participate whether they are part of this one or not (as long as they meet the same criteria). More info will be coming soon!!!


----------



## lovepink (May 19, 2014)

I am not on a low/no buy per say but I keep going shopping to look for gifts for others and finding things for myself!  I am torn between adding it to my wishlist survey or just buying it for myself.  I have not bought it for myself because I am like "what if my fairy godmother has ESP and gets me the things I am thinking of getting myself?"  I am trying not to add things to my list/survey as I am sure that can cause stress or anxiety too!

Yesterday I was at Big lots and they had SO MUCH stuff! L'oreal Color Riche Caress sticks for $4, nail polish galore, Hard Candy eyeshadow trios for $1.50 (I never go to Walmart so I miss out on Hard Candy and Flower) lots of Covergirl etc.


----------



## nikkimouse (May 19, 2014)

thanks for the reassurance ladies  some times i think we(I) strive to find just the right thing that is gets overwhelming.  

What I really need from my god child is a bb wish list... SOOOOO many points to spend.  

I should make one too for that matter    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 19, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> thanks for the reassurance ladies  some times i think we(I) strive to find just the right thing that is gets overwhelming.
> 
> What I really need from my god child is a bb wish list... SOOOOO many points to spend.
> 
> I should make one too for that matter    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I feel you on being overwhelmed! My fairy godchild seems like the nicest, most laid back person in the universe so I'm not really sure why I'm stressing, but I am! I want everything to be perfect. 

Thanks for the reminder on the BB lists! I'm going to try to screenshot mine tonight &amp; add it to my list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 19, 2014)

Just as an FYI...I'll be going through tonight &amp; messaging anyone I don't see a survey and/or dream list for. I already sent quite a few messages out based on inquiries from Fairy Godmothers &amp; most of those people HAVE completed the survey questions, but there are still a handful of people who haven't posted anything. 

So, if you're a Fairy Godmother stressing a little about not having a survey/wishlist to go off of...no worries! I'm on it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 19, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> What I really need from my god child is a bb wish list... SOOOOO many points to spend.


I actually did a bb-specific section on my list specifically because I was hoping others might follow suit!  I'm really surprised that they don't already have a sharing functionality.  It seems like an obvious thing for that sort of company to have.  I have very specific non-bb plans for my godchild, but I'm going to have to work some stalking magic to figure out some bb stuff to order.  I have a couple of things on the way, but I would love to order more


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 19, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I actually did a bb-specific section on my list specifically because I was hoping others might follow suit!  I'm really surprised that they don't already have a sharing functionality.  It seems like an obvious thing for that sort of company to have.  I have very specific non-bb plans for my godchild, but I'm going to have to work some stalking magic to figure out some bb stuff to order.  I have a couple of things on the way, but I would love to order more


My wish list has subscription box items scattered through it &amp; I just marked the name of the subscription in parentheses after it. But I AM working on a BB specific area!

I was going to wait &amp; place a large BB order in June after I get those review points, but I think I'll just order what I have in my cart now &amp; then place a second smaller order in June. There are a few things I want to order that aren't in stock right now and I'm reeeeeally hoping they're available in a few weeks!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 19, 2014)

PHEW. Ok, all messages have been sent out to anyone I couldn't find a survey for. 

If you did fill out a survey &amp; you got a message from me...please respond &amp; let me know where it is so I can let your Godmother know! I did my best to go through posts &amp; topics, but I could have missed something!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 19, 2014)

If anyone is doing some Birchbox shopping, they have all of their sets in one place now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/value-kits?limit=all

There are some pretty nice ones on there!

Of course, the ones I'm looking at for my FGC are all out of stock right now, but I'm hoping they magically become available soon!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 19, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> I'm trying to the do the same! I don't want to buy something that my godmother may buy me...so instead I'm buying things that are nowhere on my wishlist!


Same here. Or I'm only buying things that will be used up by the time boxes go out. 
Yay I bought my first gift for my fairy god child!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 19, 2014)

I have done some online shopping, and am thrilled with the items winging their way to me, but I am home sick again today and have another CT scan scheduled for this week. (Insert overly emotional emoticon here.). Oh well, time to continue watching British DVD's (not the worst type of addiction to have, nor the worst way to spend the day).


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 19, 2014)

I made sure to include a little section on my list of like palettes &amp; other random items I already own just so that my fairygodmother can get an idea of what I like, and also so she doesn't get me a dupe. Which It doesn't bother me if I get a dupe, but for her it might.

I'll have to go browse the BB website!!! I've cancelled my BB and now I'm so sad since I don't have any points to use. I miss it lol.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 19, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I actually did a bb-specific section on my list specifically because I was hoping others might follow suit!  I'm really surprised that they don't already have a sharing functionality.  It seems like an obvious thing for that sort of company to have.  I have very specific non-bb plans for my godchild, but I'm going to have to work some stalking magic to figure out some bb stuff to order.  I have a couple of things on the way, but I would love to order more


Smart!  I may go back and add mine- my poor fairy godmother, I think I edit my wishlist every 3.5 seconds.  Mostly wording things though, because I'm picky (about words that is!  Editor at heart).


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 19, 2014)

is there a shareable bb wishlist? LOL mine will mostly be homegoods, I'm sure!


----------



## meaganola (May 19, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> is there a shareable bb wishlist? LOL mine will mostly be homegoods, I'm sure!


Nope. I asked bb directly. It's strictly DIY. Solution: Make a bb section on your dreamlist!


----------



## tulosai (May 19, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Nope. I asked bb directly. It's strictly DIY. Solution: Make a bb section on your dreamlist!


ugh I so wish there was a way to share the list directly :/


----------



## utgal2004 (May 19, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I have done some online shopping, and am thrilled with the items winging their way to me, but I am home sick again today and have another CT scan scheduled for this week. (Insert overly emotional emoticon here.). Oh well, time to continue watching British DVD's (not the worst type of addiction to have, nor the worst way to spend the day).


I'm thinking about you *big hug*


----------



## tulosai (May 19, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I have done some online shopping, and am thrilled with the items winging their way to me, but I am home sick again today and have another CT scan scheduled for this week. (Insert overly emotional emoticon here.). Oh well, time to continue watching British DVD's (not the worst type of addiction to have, nor the worst way to spend the day).


thinking about you too.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 19, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I have done some online shopping, and am thrilled with the items winging their way to me, but I am home sick again today and have another CT scan scheduled for this week. (Insert overly emotional emoticon here.). Oh well, time to continue watching British DVD's (not the worst type of addiction to have, nor the worst way to spend the day).


I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## jennm149 (May 19, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> @@jennm149 - love the new fairy pic!!!!


Thanks!  Felt like I needed something with more fairy and less "I've got my eye on you" for this summer.  Not having any pictures of myself with wings ... this was the best I could do!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 19, 2014)

Thanks ladies! I took a long nap and woke up to your wonderful messages! You are the best!


----------



## meaganola (May 19, 2014)

Ah, red tape and traffic. I was *convinced* that there would be marriage ceremonies during lunch at the park by my office (where Occupy Portland happened) since the state same-sex marriage ban was struck down about 45 minutes ago, but there weren't even as many people as are normally there on a typical day. I'm guessing they were still stuck in line at the courthouse and/or looking for parking downtown. I had no newlyweds to cry at! Not fair!


----------



## tweakabell (May 19, 2014)

The last gift came in today, Lol. I'm trying to decide whether or not to add a mini squid because there's already a handmade gift in there, whether or not to go on the hunt for a local bands merchandise (online what I want is expensive) and I have to go get a box. Otherwise it needs to go out because last year I kept adding things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 19, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> The last gift came in today, Lol. I'm trying to decide whether or not to add a mini squid because there's already a handmade gift in there, whether or not to go on the hunt for a local bands merchandise (online what I want is expensive) and I have to go get a box. Otherwise it needs to go out because last year I kept adding things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Always include a mini squid.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (May 19, 2014)

Yea, yea coming from the missy who doesn't have to sew it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They're done by hand, I don't own a sewing machine but Z has graciously put hers on hold and said I could give the one in progress to my godchild.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 19, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Yea, yea coming from the missy who doesn't have to sew it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> They're done by hand, I don't own a sewing machine but Z has graciously put hers on hold and said I could give the one in progress to my godchild.


Aww what a sweet kiddo you have! 

I'm just not-so-secretly hoping you might be my FGM, because I would be over the moon if there was an awesome squid in my package! I am NOT a crafty person, but I love things crafted by other people!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 19, 2014)

In other news, I just got a box of unloved samples from my momma (she's subscribed to Ipsy/BB/Glossybox/etc.) and there are quite a few dupes for me in here. More to add to the FGCs box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I am totally using FGM/FGC because I am too lazy to type out Fairy Godmother and Fairy Godchild. Also, the 'O' is broken on my keyboard and I have to push SUPER hard to make it work!


----------



## chelsealynn (May 19, 2014)

What are the dates again for mailing out packages?  I still have a few things to order/receive but I'm so excited to send it!


----------



## trekkersangel (May 19, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> What are the dates again for mailing out packages?  I still have a few things to order/receive but I'm so excited to send it!


I KNOW.  It's in July which is forever away . . . but I like the extra time &amp; don't mind the "keep adding to it" over the next month &amp; a half.  I always seem to go over "the budget" on these things, but for reals it makes me feel good to put together a whole "experience" for someone else.  It passes time for me &amp; makes me feel like a part of something magical.  When all you do all day long is decode baby talk, clean up messes, do 5th, 3rd, Kindergarten, &amp; preschool homework, clean house, &amp; other things. . . this is my "me time" break.  Although I absolutely LOVE being a mom &amp; wouldn't have it any other way. . . I still need that adult make-up obsessed woman time.  I'm taking my time with this &amp; I'll be putting together something magical for my girl.  I hope she loves it.  It's already been super fun for me.  Now. . . ask me again mid-June &amp; I'm pretty sure I'll be itching to mail it because I will be so excited I can't stand it.  It's going to take some dedication to keep it until July for sure.

Did I mention I love this?  SO MUCH FUN.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 19, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> What are the dates again for mailing out packages?  I still have a few things to order/receive but I'm so excited to send it!



Stalking/shopping -- May 15th through July 6th (note to the fairies:  LET'S GET READY TO RUMBLE!  I mean keep an eye on those PM folders!  I need to make sure my own is cleaned out and ready for more PMs)
Shipping -- PACKAGES MUST BE SENT THE WEEK OF JULY 7TH-14TH.  Any exceptions (for example, vacation) must go through @magicalmom

ETA: You can send your package out early though, of course!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (May 19, 2014)

I'm SO excited for the extra time so I can craft for my fgc!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 19, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> I'm SO excited for the extra time so I can craft for my fgc!


I am also attempting to craft even though I'm the least crafty person I know. Thank god for Pinterest!

OHHH I should see if my FGC has Pinterest! **off to stalk!**


----------



## tulosai (May 19, 2014)

ooooh i am so envious of all the crafters and crafty things. I always wish I had ANY talent in that area!!!


----------



## tweakabell (May 19, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> I KNOW. It's in July which is forever away . . . but I like the extra time &amp; don't mind the "keep adding to it" over the next month &amp; a half. I always seem to go over "the budget" on these things, but for reals it makes me feel good to put together a whole "experience" for someone else. It passes time for me &amp; makes me feel like a part of something magical. When all you do all day long is decode baby talk, clean up messes, do 5th, 3rd, Kindergarten, &amp; preschool homework, clean house, &amp; other things. . . this is my "me time" break. Although I absolutely LOVE being a mom &amp; wouldn't have it any other way. . . I still need that adult make-up obsessed woman time. I'm taking my time with this &amp; I'll be putting together something magical for my girl. I hope she loves it. It's already been super fun for me. Now. . . ask me again mid-June &amp; I'm pretty sure I'll be itching to mail it because I will be so excited I can't stand it. It's going to take some dedication to keep it until July for sure.
> 
> Did I mention I love this? SO MUCH FUN.


 Totally get this! I have to drive to NM in Jun and Hubby comes home in Jul( which requires hoarding money like a crazy squirrel accountant) so I can't have the buying temptation around and if I didn't finish it now I'd probably have it still in Aug. I am by no means the shipping standard lol.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 19, 2014)

So I have 1 order on the way and a pretty good extra stash going but today I stumbled on the most perfect thing ever. So excited to have the first thing in hand!! I have a super fun theme all worked out in my head and now @@tweakabell sparked an idea for something handmade I'm going to do. I think the extra time will really help with that. Fairy godmother juices are a flowing today!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 19, 2014)

MUAHAHAHA. I just found my FGC's Facebook and Pinterest!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (May 19, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> MUAHAHAHA. I just found my FGC's Facebook and Pinterest!


You're brilliant! I just did this too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So many more ideas!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 19, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> You're brilliant! I just did this too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So many more ideas!!


Haha I'm so afraid I'm accidentally going to 'like' something or click 'add as a friend!' 

Click around veeeeery carefully!


----------



## dressupthedog (May 19, 2014)

I just got home from my first day at my new job and I am so exhausted. Now it's time to stalk and shop! I'm loving the Pinterest idea.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 19, 2014)

Sorry FGM, no Facebook or Pintrest here.


----------



## sparklegirl (May 19, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Nope. I asked bb directly. It's strictly DIY. Solution: Make a bb section on your dreamlist!


great idea! I'm going to go add a bb section on my wishlist right now! And I think everyone should!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklegirl (May 19, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> MUAHAHAHA. I just found my FGC's Facebook and Pinterest!


 I already searched and couldn't find a facebook but I didn't think about pinterest! Great idea!


----------



## trekkersangel (May 19, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I am also attempting to craft even though I'm the least crafty person I know. Thank god for Pinterest!
> 
> OHHH I should see if my FGC has Pinterest! **off to stalk!**


Oooh. . . why didn't I think of that?  I live on Pintrest.  ha ha ha.  I don't pin a WHOLE lot (mostly stuff for my kids birthday parties &amp; holiday things), but boy do I stalk it for ideas for other things.  Thanks for the idea @


----------



## trekkersangel (May 19, 2014)

You ladies are genius!  That's all. . . .


----------



## chelsealynn (May 19, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> I KNOW.  It's in July which is forever away . . . but I like the extra time &amp; don't mind the "keep adding to it" over the next month &amp; a half.  I always seem to go over "the budget" on these things, but for reals it makes me feel good to put together a whole "experience" for someone else.  It passes time for me &amp; makes me feel like a part of something magical.  When all you do all day long is decode baby talk, clean up messes, do 5th, 3rd, Kindergarten, &amp; preschool homework, clean house, &amp; other things. . . this is my "me time" break.  Although I absolutely LOVE being a mom &amp; wouldn't have it any other way. . . I still need that adult make-up obsessed woman time.  I'm taking my time with this &amp; I'll be putting together something magical for my girl.  I hope she loves it.  It's already been super fun for me.  Now. . . ask me again mid-June &amp; I'm pretty sure I'll be itching to mail it because I will be so excited I can't stand it.  It's going to take some dedication to keep it until July for sure.
> 
> Did I mention I love this?  SO MUCH FUN.





allistra44 said:


> Stalking/shopping -- May 15th through July 6th (note to the fairies:  LET'S GET READY TO RUMBLE!  I mean keep an eye on those PM folders!  I need to make sure my own is cleaned out and ready for more PMs)
> Shipping -- PACKAGES MUST BE SENT THE WEEK OF JULY 7TH-14TH.  Any exceptions (for example, vacation) must go through @magicalmom
> 
> ETA: You can send your package out early though, of course!


Thank you both!

In other news, I just added a BB section to my wishlist.  I didn't even think of doing that before. My BB list is really small as I don't usually buy too much on there but I guess something is better than nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (May 19, 2014)

@[email protected]  Thanks ladies!  I was just able to eliminate you as FGMs for me!  I have Pinterest and FB but they are under my maiden name which is super common and there are a bajillion of us.

On the other hand I placed my BB order for FGC items, because as crazy as BB has been I am hoping it will get here before mid July!

I am going to Ulta and Lush tonight  for some FGC shopping round 1.

Oh and I need to hit up Sephora online.  Last day of 15% ebates and they have a Formula X polish mini with code FORMULAX in 1 of 3 colors.  Not sure how much you have to spend.  Probably $25


----------



## sparklegirl (May 19, 2014)

lovepink said:


> @[email protected]  Thanks ladies!  I was just able to eliminate you as FGMs for me!  I have Pinterest and FB but they are under my maiden name which is super common and there are a bajillion of us.
> 
> On the other hand I placed my BB order for FGC items, because as crazy as BB has been I am hoping it will get here before mid July!
> 
> ...


I tried the formula X code earlier today and they were already down to 2 colors. I was planning on getting the sold out color for my FGC. I also went to the store to get one of the 100 pt perks (did you know you don't have to make a purchase to redeem points in store? I had no idea!) but they didn't have that...soo I still haven't gotten anything for my FGC!


----------



## lovepink (May 19, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> I tried the formula X code earlier today and they were already down to 2 colors. I was planning on getting the sold out color for my FGC. I also went to the store to get one of the 100 pt perks (did you know you don't have to make a purchase to redeem points in store? I had no idea!) but they didn't have that...soo I still haven't gotten anything for my FGC!


Gah!  Out already of one?  Darn job interferring with my ability to shop!  And I had no clue about having to buy something to redeem points.  That is lame.  Especially if you are VIB or Rouge.  I had a return the other day and she offered me samples!   I was like thanks but I am good.  The mall I am going to has Sephora and Lush so I will make a few stops!

Anyone know off hand if at Ulta you can do multiple transactions to get the 20% off?  I have 2 things I want to buy, but the coupon is 20% off one item.  So I was going to bring 2 coupons and do 2 transactions.  Also I think you can use one manufacturer coupon and one Ulta coupon on the same transaction correct?  You would think I was new to the discount game! lol


----------



## chelsealady (May 19, 2014)

I think I've got my FGC present all sorted. Of course that depends upon what ends up on her wishlist. I think I've got a pretty good idea of what she would like. But if I'm way off I still like the things I got so I wouldn't be sad to keep them. I want to make one more order but I'm trying to hold out just in case she asks for something specific.


----------



## angienharry (May 19, 2014)

Ok. FGC stalking mission accomplished. I have an excellent plan for shopping. Now I just need to find some time. I've been busy with family issues but looking forward to this is so therapeutic. My FGC deserves a super awesome box so I have my work cut out for me. Good thing I have lots and lots of shopping time!!!


----------



## sparklegirl (May 19, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Gah!  Out already of one?  Darn job interferring with my ability to shop!  And I had no clue about having to buy something to redeem points.  That is lame.  Especially if you are VIB or Rouge.  I had a return the other day and she offered me samples!   I was like thanks but I am good.  The mall I am going to has Sephora and Lush so I will make a few stops!
> 
> Anyone know off hand if at Ulta you can do multiple transactions to get the 20% off?  I have 2 things I want to buy, but the coupon is 20% off one item.  So I was going to bring 2 coupons and do 2 transactions.  Also I think you can use one manufacturer coupon and one Ulta coupon on the same transaction correct?  You would think I was new to the discount game! lol


checked again just now, and only 1 color is left!

Oh, and I said you *don't *have to buy anything to redeem points (for some reason I always thought you had too...) So you can just walk up to the counter and ask to redeem your points!


----------



## latinafeminista (May 19, 2014)

To my fairy godmother, I have my survey up for you BUT I am still working on my dreamlist.  I should have that done for you in the next few days, just working through my stash at the moment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 20, 2014)

angienharry said:


> Ok. FGC stalking mission accomplished. I have an excellent plan for shopping. Now I just need to find some time. I've been busy with family issues but looking forward to this is so therapeutic. My FGC deserves a super awesome box so I have my work cut out for me. Good thing I have lots and lots of shopping time!!!


This amount of shopping time is excellent! Plenty of time to order online. I will even have some more memeboxes from Korea before the shipping time! I hope my FGC likes Korean skincare and makeup as extras!


----------



## nikkimouse (May 20, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> This amount of shopping time is excellent! Plenty of time to order online. I will even have some more memeboxes from Korea before the shipping time! I hope my FGC likes Korean skincare and makeup as extras!


I want to try a meme box so bad but i seem so confused by all the choices.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 20, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> I want to try a meme box so bad but i seem so confused by all the choices.


If you've never ordered one, I'd go with a Lucky Box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's basically a mix of products from past boxes &amp; they always seem to have really good stuff in them!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 20, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> I want to try a meme box so bad but i seem so confused by all the choices.


Your best bet is probably a luckybox (luckybox 5) is available now and ships soon (lucky boxes have some of the best products from past memeboxes). The regular memeboxes are also great, but box 14 does not ship for months. If I can help let me know. It is addicting, but the products are great and some of the obviously translated by a computer directions will make you laugh. Thankfully they also include a card with directions.


----------



## luckyme502 (May 20, 2014)

I am trying to catch up on this thread.  It may take me a couple days.  I wanted to say hi to everyone!  I have been very busy and very lazy about trying to find my way around the new site, but I think I have a bit of time to figure it out now.  

My husband and I are starting a second business and the spring is just a busy time for us anyway.  

I have been enjoying the beautiful spring weather here in Virginia and all the spring colors!  

Can't wait to finish catching up!  

Hope everyone has a lovely day!


----------



## utgal2004 (May 20, 2014)

I spent hours on Pinterest yesterday looking at crafty ideas for something to make for my fairy godchild. I narrowed it down to two ideas and decided since we have extra time I'm going to do both. It is sooo fun having someone to make something for. I also shopped my stash last night and put together a box of extras. Unlike when I pass on goodies to girlfriends, I know my godchild will actually appreciate and use them. It's so wonderful having a group of women who love makeup, skincare, etc.


----------



## sparklegirl (May 20, 2014)

Between trades and shopping my stash, I have a good little gift for my FGC, and I haven't even bought anything yet! My plan is to trade for as much as I possibly can before buying anything, that way I'll have more time to pick the perfect thing to buy. I love this swap so much! I'm debating signing up for the summerswap, but I'm afraid it will stress me out too much as shipping is just a few weeks before my wedding. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 20, 2014)

Back at work today and loving watching Australia's Next Top Model on Hulu Plus...far too funny and mindless enough to make the hours of paperwork fly by!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 20, 2014)

Just made my first purchase for my FGC!!! Just a few of the little extra things but still so exciting!


----------



## DragonChick (May 20, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> This amount of shopping time is excellent! Plenty of time to order online. I will even have some more memeboxes from Korea before the shipping time! I hope my FGC likes Korean skincare and makeup as extras!


That's an awesome idea! I know I'm a sucker for foreign beauty items. And you'll have no luck stalking FB and Pinterest dear FGM, I have neither, mwaahahaa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 20, 2014)

I thought a medium flat rate box would be perfect, but nope. It's filled already. Still have a Birchbox order coming and I haven't actually used $$ to purchase anything yet, so I need to decide on my 'main' item. Hoping a large one works, because I don't think extra large is a thing!


----------



## utgal2004 (May 20, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I thought a medium flat rate box would be perfect, but nope. It's filled already. Still have a Birchbox order coming and I haven't actually used $$ to purchase anything yet, so I need to decide on my 'main' item. Hoping a large one works, because I don't think extra large is a thing!


Just went to post office... XL does not exist but large is quite a bit bigger than medium. I crammed a ton of stuff into it at Christmas. I picked up medium and large box there during lunch break lol.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 20, 2014)

utgal2004 said:


> Just went to post office... XL does not exist but large is quite a bit bigger than medium. I crammed a ton of stuff into it at Christmas. I picked up medium and large box there during lunch break lol.


Hahaha yeah I'll have to make a large work! Or if all else fails, maybe I'll just send two boxes lol.


----------



## tweakabell (May 20, 2014)

I tried for a flat rate but it didn't fit. I ended up buying a box which I hate doing


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 20, 2014)

I've been busy as a bee getting stuff ready for FGC, waiting for an order to get in.


----------



## klg534 (May 20, 2014)

Dont forget to ask for a local flat rate (maybe its called regional) if they live close! Or you could do two small flat rate envelopes with boxes inside! (if it fits it ships)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 20, 2014)

I wish I could just be everyone's FGM. I keep reading wishlists and thinking of all the things I want to send/make everyone! You're all just so darn wonderful.  :wub:


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 20, 2014)

I cannot wait for my purchases to start rolling in! I already have a lot from my stash--I only wish I was crafty--extras are always the toughest part for me.


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 20, 2014)

The only home-made item I could send would be a furball. I am not crafty at all.


----------



## chelsealady (May 20, 2014)

Got my first package in today. I need to go get a box and stick to filling it. Or I'll be in trouble.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 20, 2014)

I'm getting way ahead of myself here, I know, but would anyone be interested in a handmade exchange at some point? There are so many crafty ladies on here! I think that would be super fun.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (May 20, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> The only home-made item I could send would be a furball. I am not crafty at all.


Neither am I.  I hate it!  I don't have a creative bone in my body.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 20, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I'm getting way ahead of myself here, I know, but would anyone be interested in a handmade exchange at some point? There are so many crafty ladies on here! I think that would be super fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sounds great, the rest of us could just drool at the reveals!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 20, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Sounds great, the rest of us could just drool at the reveals!


Haha yeah that's what I was thinking! Not even totally sure I'd participate, but I'd organize just to see everyone's talents!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 20, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> Neither am I. I hate it! I don't have a creative bone in my body.


Funny story, when I was in high school I was tested for a gifted program (I wanted an internship) and you had to score highly on two sections--well, thank goodness for IQ and verbal/nonverbal assessment because I scored a zero on the creativity section!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 20, 2014)

So, I would totally never send this to anyone but I have gotten many requests from people to make them this toilet paper roll art that I have hanging in our office. Sometimes "talent" can be used loosely lol!! Btw- I know that sounds funny and weird but it's actually cool I swear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 20, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> So, I would totally never send this to anyone but I have gotten many requests from people to make them this toilet paper roll art that I have hanging in our office. Sometimes "talent" can be used loosely lol!! Btw- I know that sounds funny and weird but it's actually cool I swear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am so intrigued by this! Pictures please, unless it's going to ruin a FGC surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I actually have several projects pinned on Pinterest that are made from TP rolls &amp; they're all super cool looking!


----------



## chelsealady (May 20, 2014)

As I've said in my profile I'm a craft dabbler. I never stick to one long enough to be really good at it. But I like to figure out how to do it. But at Christmas time I made what I thought was the silliest little craft. But people loved it. I took glass beads from the dollar store. You know the kind that go in the bottom of flower arrangements. I painted the back of then with finger nail polish. Slapped a coat of floor polish and glued a magnet on the back. Ta da!!!!! Refrigerator magnets in custom colors. It's just a matter in finding the right craft for you.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 20, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I'm getting way ahead of myself here, I know, but would anyone be interested in a handmade exchange at some point? There are so many crafty ladies on here! I think that would be super fun.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Um, YES!!!! I'm not too crafty but I like to try!


----------



## valeried44 (May 20, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> As I've said in my profile I'm a craft dabbler. I never stick to one long enough to be really good at it. But I like to figure out how to do it. But at Christmas time I made what I thought was the silliest little craft. But people loved it. I took glass beads from the dollar store. You know the kind that go in the bottom of flower arrangements. I painted the back of then with finger nail polish. Slapped a coat of floor polish and glued a magnet on the back. Ta da!!!!! Refrigerator magnets in custom colors. It's just a matter in finding the right craft for you.


What a great idea!  I really do want to be crafty, but most things never seems to work for me. The perfectionist in me comes out.  I see something cute, try to replicate it, it looks like garbage (or at least not like it does in the photos), I get discouraged, and give up.  Then I see something else cute and repeat the process.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The one thing that I have found that I haven't completely given up on is sewing.  As long as it's not too complex (large quilts), I've actually gotten fairly good at basic things.  



allistra44 said:


> I'm getting way ahead of myself here, I know, but would anyone be interested in a handmade exchange at some point? There are so many crafty ladies on here! I think that would be super fun.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love the idea of a craft swap!  It would force me to actually do it more often.


----------



## meaganola (May 20, 2014)

Crafting is not my forte.  Cooking is a little more doable.  I make an awesome lemon curd, but, sadly, it must be refrigerated.

Okay, kitty fight over.  It's too entertaining to watch my cats go at it for me to be able to tear myself away until they get bored and wander off.  Oscar is so big that when he ends up on his back, he more or less just sort of rocks from side to side while batting at Edgar with his front paws until he can roll over.


----------



## chelsealady (May 20, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Crafting is not my forte. Cooking is a little more doable. I make an awesome lemon curd, but, sadly, it must be refrigerated.
> 
> Okay, kitty fight over. It's too entertaining to watch my cats go at it for me to be able to tear myself away until they get bored and wander off. Oscar is so big that when he ends up on his back, he more or less just sort of rocks from side to side while batting at Edgar with his front paws until he can roll over.


Kitten fights are the best. I tell my little monsters. That is why there are two of you that was you can entertain each other and us.


----------



## CurlyTails (May 20, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> Kitten fights are the best. I tell my little monsters. That is why there are two of you that was you can entertain each other and us.


This is why I need a second cat! Of course, the cat does do a fair number on the poor dog!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 20, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I am so intrigued by this! Pictures please, unless it's going to ruin a FGC surprise
> 
> I actually have several projects pinned on Pinterest that are made from TP rolls &amp; they're all super cool looking!


Here it is! Fair warning that it takes 10x more rolls and time than you think, but yeah, free! I love Pinterest projects   I'd have to think if I can do anything useful enough for a swap though.



Ugh sideways again, I should be fairy Sideways!


----------



## tweakabell (May 20, 2014)

Oooh cool!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 20, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Here it is! Fair warning that it takes 10x more rolls and time than you think, but yeah, free! I love Pinterest projects  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'd have to think if I can do anything useful enough for a swap though.
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> Ugh sideways again, I should be fairy Sideways!


Ooo that's so cool!! I feel like a hoarder already so I don't think I should start saving tp rolls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 20, 2014)

OKay, sorry I'm late here (my life has been one big chaotic mess the last month or two, wow) but I WILL work on my dreamlist tonight! So, whoever my godmother is, it's coming!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (May 21, 2014)

Love the idea of a crafty exchange! A friend of mine turned 40 last month and wanted lowkey, not over-the-hill celebration so my girlfriends and I took a BYOB jewelry making class together. Well guess who fell in love with making jewelry. I'm still learning but I made cool necklaces for mom and sister for Mother's Day and my FGD will be getting one of my creations too. Thank god for Pinterest because I don't think I'd be very creative otherwise. My art skills are terrible. As a kid my mom would say "it's okay you're still drawing stick people and your younger brother is in oil painting, you're really good at using a different part of your brain for all of that reading you do." A perk of being the bookworm of the family is that now any time I pull off a cool craft, my family is shocked lol.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 21, 2014)

utgal2004 said:


> Love the idea of a crafty exchange! A friend of mine turned 40 last month and wanted lowkey, not over-the-hill celebration so my girlfriends and I took a BYOB jewelry making class together. Well guess who fell in love with making jewelry. I'm still learning but I made cool necklaces for mom and sister for Mother's Day and my FGD will be getting one of my creations too. Thank god for Pinterest because I don't think I'd be very creative otherwise. My art skills are terrible. As a kid my mom would say "it's okay you're still drawing stick people and your younger brother is in oil painting, you're really good at using a different part of your brain for all of that reading you do." A perk of being the bookworm of the family is that now any time I pull off a cool craft, my family is shocked lol.


I love the GNO's that are based around art-y type things!  Currently, my group of gal pals is thinking about going to a painting class (with wine, of course) where it's all ladies and the "subject" of the painting is a male model - I am absolutely TERRIBLE at figure drawing (especially males! girls are easier to draw I swear), and absolutely terrible at painting- but I'm sure it will be plenty of fun!


----------



## utgal2004 (May 21, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I love the GNO's that are based around art-y type things!  Currently, my group of gal pals is thinking about going to a painting class (with wine, of course) where it's all ladies and the "subject" of the painting is a male model - I am absolutely TERRIBLE at figure drawing (especially males! girls are easier to draw I swear), and absolutely terrible at painting- but I'm sure it will be plenty of fun!


Hahaha, my drawing would be terrible but I'd have a blast doing that. GNO, wine and a male model?! I need to visit Chicago stat!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 21, 2014)

I am having such issues picking out the BIG present for my SS! I have already gone through my stash multiple times and picked out some great things that I think she will love, but damn it! Why can't I afford to buy her all the things?!?!?!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 21, 2014)

I just picked up a cute extra for my FGC!  I might have loved it so much I got one for me and for @@DonnaD too!  Shopping addiction, what shopping addiction?  Hehe!  Etsy is evil!


----------



## LadyK (May 21, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I am having such issues picking out the BIG present for my SS! I have already gone through my stash multiple times and picked out some great things that I think she will love, but damn it! Why can't I afford to buy her all the things?!?!?!


Same here, I just can't pull the trigger on the big items.  I want it to be perfect.  I need to just go for it.


----------



## Bflopolska (May 21, 2014)

I actually found locally-made mineral makeup and bath goodies! As my godchild said she wouldn't mind local items, I think I just hit the shopping jackpot!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 21, 2014)

curlytails said:


> This is why I need a second cat! Of course, the cat does do a fair number on the poor dog!


Or more dogs!  :wub:


----------



## LadyK (May 21, 2014)

Okay, I did it.  I played some serious cart tetris and made my Birchbox order.  It was AWESOME!  I feel so much better knowing my big items are on the way and I still have half my budget for some small things and local goodies.  I can't wait to do some local shopping.

 I will test, taste, and slather myself with products all weekend if I have to to find the perfect items for my FGC!!  LOL.  Now to try and work on something handmade.  I love to craft but am terrible at getting things finished.


----------



## trekkersangel (May 21, 2014)

My "big" ticket item(s) arrived yesterday for my FGC &amp; then today I've been shopping "fandoms" because that is right up my alley.  (Big nerd right here!)   I kind of went crazy with the fandom thing.  Oops.  Oh well.  At least her presents will make her smile.  I've got a great idea for the wrapping/opening of her gifts so once everything arrives I'll start on that.  My girl likes some interesting things that I didn't really know what to do with at first, but then I took one idea &amp; I'm running with it.  I'm excited to get it all done &amp; see what she thinks.

This is way too fun.


----------



## jennm149 (May 21, 2014)

As I was getting ready for work this morning, I got an idea for a "theme" for my FGD's gifts.  Don't know exactly how it will work, but I think it will be fun if I can get it figured out.

And I am also going to try to get on with a handmade item.  I'm not really crafty, but I found something that seems simple enough for even me to manage it.  It will help pass the time until we can ship!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 21, 2014)

I'm not sure what I should get for my FGC as big ticket items...I'm struggling a bit this time!


----------



## LadyK (May 21, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> I'm not sure what I should get for my FGC as big ticket items...I'm struggling a bit this time!


I had a really hard time for the Christmas Secret Santa.  This time points and promos helped me a little since the big ticket stuff won't be the only thing in there.  I kept agonizing this time but finally decided that I was choosing things based on what I thought would make my FGC happy so the intentions would be good.


----------



## tweakabell (May 21, 2014)

I'm not sure how others would feel about it but you might ask a fairy to brainstorm with you if you are truly stuck. I know some of them are fairies because they couldn't join us and the swap is a few weeks behind us so they could get some practice stalking in, lol


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 21, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I'm not sure how others would feel about it but you might ask a fairy to brainstorm with you if you are truly stuck. I know some of them are fairies because they couldn't join us and the swap is a few weeks behind us so they could get some practice stalking in, lol


Where's your profile pic, babe? It's totally freaking me out when I see your posts!


----------



## tweakabell (May 21, 2014)

I know, I'm anonymous today :blink:

I wanted a new one and the look I was doing didn't turn out so I'm undecided at the moment.

or I could pretend depth and tell you it's to symbolize the emptiness and anonymity we have online, creating faux relationships with digital people instead of going out and experiencing LIFE!

But then I'd gag and be overrun with the giggles.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 21, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I know, I'm anonymous today :blink:
> 
> I wanted a new one and the look I was doing didn't turn out so I'm undecided at the moment.
> 
> ...


You're so wise.... Everyone all hail, Tweakabell!


----------



## meaganola (May 21, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I'm not sure how others would feel about it but you might ask a fairy to brainstorm with you if you are truly stuck. I know some of them are fairies because they couldn't join us and the swap is a few weeks behind us so they could get some practice stalking in, lol


I think that's a great idea! Especially if you have a godchild who is into, say, indie polishes, and you have no idea where to start. Pull up the fairy list, go to the indie polish thread, and see if there's a fairy who is a regular poster on that thread! Actually, now that I think about it, someone did in fact send me a fairy request for help with something I love that is on her godchild's list. I had a blast thinking her situation over, and I wasn't even the sender or recipient.


----------



## tulosai (May 21, 2014)

YAAAAAAY my first gifts for my godchild ARE HERE!!!!



Sheeeeeelby said:


> I'm not sure what I should get for my FGC as big ticket items...I'm struggling a bit this time!


Awww I am SO SURE you will do AWESOME.  I could not have asked for a better Santa than you and @@trekkersangel (for nails) and I mean that with all my heart.


----------



## meaganola (May 21, 2014)

Yay yay yay!  My first order is here!  This was one that I was *sure* was going to take over a month to get, which is why I placed the order pretty much as soon as we received our assignments, so I'm *really* surprised it's here already.

I have a sad, though. There are a few things I would love to send, but summer.  I've already experienced melted eyeliner going in and out of Los Angeles in a swap, and I received some GDE Control Freak that smelled like dirty laundry, apparently due to turning in the heat (it was so bad I was a little bit afraid to use it.  Vee told me to throw it out and refunded me, and she got that money right back from me a few days later when the Matte 2 Feminine collection came out).  I don't want to waste valuable box space with styrofoam and ice packs!  In related news, this weekend, I have *got* to remember to stop by the post office and get some flat-rate boxes so I can get a head start on packing Tetris.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 21, 2014)

Have to figure out munchies for my FGC. Non melting and also yummy....this will take a little thought. Sad to have to discount chocolate and fudge (in my mind they are two different categories). Darn heat!


----------



## chelsealady (May 21, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Have to figure out munchies for my FGC. Non melting and also yummy....this will take a little thought. Sad to have to discount chocolate and fudge (in my mind they are two different categories). Darn heat!


That is what I'm stuck on. I know one thing I'm sending because it is pretty much what my city is famous for. But my usual local chocolate won't make it in the summertime.


----------



## tweakabell (May 21, 2014)

I will say that to my godmother, Sac is known for it's 100+ days. I would not suggest melty foods lol


----------



## tweakabell (May 21, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> You're so wise.... Everyone all hail, Tweakabell!


Yes HAIL TWEAKABELL, YOUR FABULOUS OVERLORD!!


----------



## meaganola (May 21, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I will say that to my godmother, Sac is known for it's 100+ days. I would not suggest melty foods lol


The frustrating thing for me (and I'm just talking about summer in general, not specifically this swap) is that Portland is known for its nicely temperate weather -- except in July.  Believe it or not, it is not unusual to get four or more straight days of 100+ weather (I think one year, we had three days over 105 in a row) and an entire month of no rain whatsoever.  This is not a city that knows how to deal with hot weather.  For the most part, the concept of staying home where the AC lives is foreign because they vast majority of people don't have it.  Since I moved into this apartment five years ago, I've gone weeks with just a couple of hours of sleep every night during the summer because I can't get my bedroom below 95 degrees.  

This year, however, I finally have a portable air conditioner that I'm already using to cool my bedroom down for sleeping because it's already starting to get so warm that it's messing with my sleep -- and to get the neighbors' cigarette and barbecue smoke OUT OF MY BEDROOM.  Their backyard -- complete with bbq and hot tub, which they tend to use FOR PARTIES UNTIL AFTER MIDNIGHT DURING THE WEEK is directly below my bedroom window.  I will also be using the AC unit to drown them out when they do this since I have to get up at FIVE IN THE MORNING.  I always want to go over and ring their doorbell every morning on my way to work at 5:45am when they pull this shit.

Ahem.  Oh, hey, look, an episode of _Hannibal_ is getting ready to time out of my Hulu queue.  I should go see if my wifi will let me watch it tonight.


----------



## tweakabell (May 21, 2014)

Lol a friend of mine had the same issue when she moved up to Washington. It's hot and they don't even have fans for sale WTF? It eventually cooled down for her but she was not happy with no A/C. Last summer we were staying with my husband's family in Newcastle and they have no A/C and I died lol. We had 7 straight days over 100 officially (and I always find their official temps on the low end, I don't know where they get 97 when my car says 103, the outdoor therm says 102 and all the banks are over 100) sorry got on a rant there lol


----------



## tulosai (May 21, 2014)

I may be all alone here but SEND ME THE MELTY THINGS! I'll just pop them in the fridge and they'll be just fine in a few minutes!


----------



## meaganola (May 21, 2014)

tulosai said:


> I may be all alone here but SEND ME THE MELTY THINGS! I'll just pop them in the fridge and they'll be just fine in a few minutes!


One problem comes in when you have, say, an eyeliner pencil, and all of the colorful "lead" has melted into a pool on the inside of the cap. Or leaked out of the cap and all over the inside of the box.


----------



## tulosai (May 21, 2014)

meaganola said:


> One problem comes in when you have, say, an eyeliner pencil, and all of the colorful "lead" has melted into a pool on the inside of the cap. Or leaked out of the cap and all over the inside of the box.


Point taken.  I must confess I was thinking solely of edible melty things, like chocolate and fudge and yummmmm  :wub:


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 22, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Point taken. I must confess I was thinking solely of edible melty things, like chocolate and fudge and yummmmm :wub:


That is where my brain went too. Was just woken by dogs scared of thunder--this calls for ice cream.


----------



## meaganola (May 22, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Point taken.  I must confess I was thinking solely of edible melty things, like chocolate and fudge and yummmmm  :wub:


Heh.  I was thinking specifically of a particular indie tinted lip balm I have recently fallen in love with!  Wait.  I take that back.  *Multiple* indie lip balms from multiple companies.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 22, 2014)

Holy fairy messages, batman! I have some work to do tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (not complaining, totally excited!)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 22, 2014)

@@tweakabell I miss seeing your pretty face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 22, 2014)

Two items arrived today for my FGC!! I hope she will love them


----------



## tweakabell (May 22, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> @@tweakabell I miss seeing your pretty face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Fine, have the failed project until I can do something else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :hehe:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 22, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Fine, have the failed project until I can do something else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :hehe:


I'll take it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

For the record, that's pretty awesome for a fail. Much better than I could do!


----------



## tweakabell (May 22, 2014)

Honestly it was just a combination of things and I got really annoyed and tired. I was overly ambitious and really I think I needed a model instead of working on it in a mirror on myself.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 22, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Painted.jpg
> 
> Honestly it was just a combination of things and I got really annoyed and tired. I was overly ambitious and really I think I needed a model instead of working on it in a mirror on myself.


Ohhhhh! Love that. You're right though-would definitely be easier on a model. That looks crazy intricate!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 22, 2014)

Can I go on a teeny tiny rant quick &amp; just say that having two Secret Santas going at once is driving me a little bit crazy?  :blink:


----------



## tweakabell (May 22, 2014)

Oh NO! Why?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 22, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Oh NO! Why?


Oh, just trying to keep surveys and wishlists and whatnot organized. And responding to misrouted messages. Not a huge deal. I'm just an overly organized person &amp; I feel like it's messy/confusing right now lol


----------



## tweakabell (May 22, 2014)

Ah got ya! I would have participated in the swap but just got news hubby might be home for 4 months instead of 2 so I'm having a mini freak out about money right now. Here's hoping that we get the car accident crap settled in Jun and I can pay down some of my bills.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 22, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Ah got ya! I would have participated in the swap but just got news hubby might be home for 4 months instead of 2 so I'm having a mini freak out about money right now. Here's hoping that we get the car accident crap settled in Jun and I can pay down some of my bills.


Ugh, I feel you on that. Bills always get in the way of my fun! :angry: I thought about doing it too, but I have so many other things I need to pay first &amp; I'd hate to half-ass a second swap. Just putting aaaaall my efforts into this one!


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 22, 2014)

I thought I would also join the other summer swap, but decided against it. I'm just going to focus on my FGC. Between a budget and being OCD I don't think I could cope with two at once.


----------



## tweakabell (May 22, 2014)

Exactly, my giant box goes out on Fri. after Hubby is paid. I'd use a fairy but it would kinda scream TWEAKABELL IS YOUR GODMOTHER lol. Luckily my lady said she doesn't need tracking.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 22, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Exactly, my giant box goes out on Fri. after Hubby is paid. I'd use a fairy but it would kinda scream TWEAKABELL IS YOUR GODMOTHER lol. Luckily my lady said she doesn't need tracking.


SO EXCITING!

We're going to have to get that reveal thread started early! Even if it's just pictures of pretty boxes waiting to be opened  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (May 22, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Exactly, my giant box goes out on Fri. after Hubby is paid. I'd use a fairy but it would kinda scream TWEAKABELL IS YOUR GODMOTHER lol. Luckily my lady said she doesn't need tracking.


Ooh such a lucky FGC  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (May 22, 2014)

tulosai said:


> I may be all alone here but SEND ME THE MELTY THINGS! I'll just pop them in the fridge and they'll be just fine in a few minutes!


Me too!! Dear fairy godmother Minnesota is not that hot and my front step is shady! Plus BF comes home for lunch sometimes. Feel free to send all melty things!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 22, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Can I go on a teeny tiny rant quick &amp; just say that having two Secret Santas going at once is driving me a little bit crazy? :blink:


I didn't realize that was going on. We're trying to make it clear that these are two totally different swaps - trying to serve different members of MUT! Feel free to redirect them to me (or just forward the message to me!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> PM me if you have anything else to discuss so we can sort it out privately - don't wanna cause any more headaches!


----------



## jennm149 (May 22, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Oh, just trying to keep surveys and wishlists and whatnot organized. And responding to misrouted messages. Not a huge deal. I'm just an overly organized person &amp; I feel like it's messy/confusing right now lol


I'm sure it will be straightened out once the SummerSwap gets up and running.  It's fun to have another exchange to look forward to, but I'm sorry it's such a headache to our swaprunners.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 22, 2014)

ajksdfkjaiwojasf.

GUYS. i'm so close to being done shopping for my girl. i feel kinda guilty because i thought i would be more patient and not buy everything up at once. I definitely shopped my stash AND a nice, big Sephora gift card fell into my lap this week...so she's gonna get spoiled! Next up is to work on some crafty fun things and wait for a few extras to trickle in from ebay.

I'M SO EXCITED. this was awesome. it was like shopping for myself, except 100x better.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 22, 2014)

Just bought the BIG SHEBANG for my girl! Now to get random pretties here and there. I have a total theme going on now that I picked the main item and I am so excited to see it all come together.


----------



## trekkersangel (May 22, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> ajksdfkjaiwojasf.
> 
> GUYS. i'm so close to being done shopping for my girl. i feel kinda guilty because i thought i would be more patient and not buy everything up at once. I definitely shopped my stash AND a nice, big Sephora gift card fell into my lap this week...so she's gonna get spoiled! Next up is to work on some crafty fun things and wait for a few extras to trickle in from ebay.
> 
> I'M SO EXCITED. this was awesome. it was like shopping for myself, except 100x better.


I KNOW.  My hubby asked me the other day as I was organizing my FGC's pretties from my stash why I didn't just go out &amp; buy myself something for $25 instead of having someone else buy me things.  That's BORING.  It's so much more exciting to buy for someone else knowing it's going to be a big surprise for them.  I'm having so much fun planning it out. . . what I'm wrapping it with. . . the "theme" I want portrayed through the gifts. . . the whole experience from start to finish.  You just can't beat that.  Buying for yourself is oh so boring in comparison.


----------



## tulosai (May 22, 2014)

Yes, I love this WAY more than buying for myself. And you get the bonus of surprising someone and making them happy!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 22, 2014)

Sitting in radiology waiting for my test. Thank goodness for MUT. I cannot wait to start getting my items in for my FGC and I promise that this time I will write notes to explain the items--I was so excited last time that I closed one of my packages without so much as a card!


----------



## meaganola (May 22, 2014)

Oh! @@puppymomofthree just reminded me of something I wanted to bring up: Please put your forumname on the outside of the package! This is so people can at least say that they received their package from a particular person once the reveal thread is open even if they're waiting to open it until later for whatever reason.


----------



## tweakabell (May 22, 2014)

Yay I was already ahead of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> got a big ole your godmother is tweakabell above the return address


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 22, 2014)

Yay! I think I finally found something to buy my FGC! I just hate paying for shipping! Especially since it costs about the same price as the product! Hopefully I can find it in stores here though.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (May 22, 2014)

Like a few others have mentioned, I'm almost finished making my purchases. But there's still so much time left!!! This is a really dangerous game for my bank account


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 22, 2014)

I don't know how many of you shop at Baublebar, but if you click on http://www.baublebar.com/the-color-claw-game?utm_source=BaubleBar&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_content=game&amp;utm_campaign=052214_Florals_circ_1 and then play the game (and I would do it with each e-mail account you have), you are sure to get a prize.  One of the most common prizes is $10 off any purchase.  There are some super cute $14 ring holders (http://www.baublebar.com/featured-shops/boutiques/storage-solutions.html), and it is always free shipping and they do ebates, thus this could be an easy way to get a cute extra for your FGC or yourself!  :wub:


----------



## Lolo22 (May 22, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I don't know how many of you shop at Baublebar, but if you click on http://www.baublebar.com/the-color-claw-game?utm_source=BaubleBar&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_content=game&amp;utm_campaign=052214_Florals_circ_1 and then play the game (and I would do it with each e-mail account you have), you are sure to get a prize.  One of the most common prizes is $10 off any purchase.  There are some super cute $14 ring holders (http://www.baublebar.com/featured-shops/boutiques/storage-solutions.html), and it is always free shipping and they do ebates, thus this could be an easy way to get a cute extra for your FGC or yourself!  :wub:


Oh darn, I just played 3 times and only got 30% off codes each time.  I need more email addresses!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 22, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Oh darn, I just played 3 times and only got 30% off codes each time.  I need more email addresses!


Make your family members play too!  Haha!   :blush:


----------



## Lolo22 (May 22, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Make your family members play too!  Haha!   :blush:


Oh that's right! Ya know, the bf has never said anything about all the random things I've signed up for using his email.  :lol: Boo! He only got 15% off.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 22, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Oh that's right! Ya know, the bf has never said anything about all the random things I've signed up for using his email.  :lol: Boo! He only got 15% off.


DRAT!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 22, 2014)

Great idea @@puppymomofthree and thanks @@valeried44 for sharing your code!!!  :wub:   Fairy godchild - PREPARE TO BE BAUBLED!!!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 22, 2014)

Yea @@valeried44!  That was wonderful of you!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> MUT ladies rock!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 22, 2014)

Hello again, lovelies!

There are still a few of you who have not completed the required questions on the survey. PLEASE check your messages. It might be you!
These are *really *important, especially the allergy question. If you have any questions/need help/can't find the survey, please message me, @@meaganola, or @ ASAP. 

Thank you!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 22, 2014)

I am suddenly very, very scared that the lip sticks, etc. will melt in transit... I also bought this PERRFECT tin box but... The summer heat issue scares me :/ Anyone have any suggestions that are cost efficient but will also help avoid melted gifts? (Not sending candy for this reason)


----------



## klg534 (May 22, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I am suddenly very, very scared that the lip sticks, etc. will melt in transit... I also bought this PERRFECT tin box but... The summer heat issue scares me :/ Anyone have any suggestions that are cost efficient but will also help avoid melted gifts? (Not sending candy for this


Small ice packs and an organized large ziplock bag with anything you fear may melt?


----------



## jennm149 (May 22, 2014)

Here's an interesting discussion about shipping chocolate in the summer ...

http://www.thechocolatelife.com/forum/topics/summer-shipping-tips-tricks?id=1978963%3ATopic%3A47073&amp;page=1#comments

Obviously a lot more at stake if it's your business, but maybe there's something we can take away from it?


----------



## chelsealynn (May 22, 2014)

I bought some more goodies for my FGC today.  I only need to buy one more thing for her and it's a small item that I can pick up in store.  I have everything else purchased but am just waiting to receive it all in the mail.  I'm excited!

I had originally planned to send some really yummy treats from a local bakery that's gluten, soy, and dairy free and oh so delicious.  However, I don't think it would withstand the heat since there is chocolate.  I didn't even think about make up melting though!  I might try to ship when the weather seems kind of temperate and not really hot.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 22, 2014)

To my sweet Godmother, the weather in Saratoga Springs should be relatively nice by shipping time, things won't melt and you can send me all the goodies!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 22, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I am suddenly very, very scared that the lip sticks, etc. will melt in transit... I also bought this PERRFECT tin box but... The summer heat issue scares me :/ Anyone have any suggestions that are cost efficient but will also help avoid melted gifts? (Not sending candy for this reason


Just noticed your new profile pic! beautiful!!! 

on another note, I feel like the only one who hasn't bought their FGC anything yet! I've shopped my stash already but trying to carefully plan what to buy!


----------



## dressupthedog (May 22, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> Just noticed your new profile pic! beautiful!!!
> 
> on another note, I feel like the only one who hasn't bought their FGC anything yet! I've shopped my stash already but trying to carefully plan what to buy!


 I haven't either! I've been plotting and planning, but I want this to be perfect and haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## bonita22 (May 22, 2014)

I'm not too worried about makeup melting. I live in Arizona where it's usually over 110 degrees in the summer and I order lipsticks, crayon eyeliners and other meltable makeup all the time. Usually I have to wait a few hours before I use/swatch those items but they are almost always ok. The only downside is that there is almost always condensation.

Chocolate on the other side, would probably arrive in liquid form.


----------



## lovepink (May 22, 2014)

I have purchased lots of little things for my FGC!  I am going to pick out wrapping paper and ribbon this weekend and do some more in store shopping.  I need to have a consulation with someone about a makeup product I do not use so I guess I should head over the fairy casting lounge!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 22, 2014)

Am I the only person who has no issue with melted chocolate? Call me lazy but its better that way because I'm no longer required to chew it. Bahahahhaaahaaa!


----------



## dressupthedog (May 22, 2014)

Nope, melted chocolate is scrumptious! As long as there is no danger of said chocolate leaking, I have no issues with potentially receiving a gooey mess.


----------



## trekkersangel (May 22, 2014)

Send me all the chocolate goodness. I don't mind melted chocolate though I doubt it will melt too bad here.


----------



## chelsealady (May 22, 2014)

We are doing home town tourist things this weekend. So I hope I can find the perfect last thing. In one of the local shops.


----------



## luckyme502 (May 22, 2014)

I live where it is very hot and humid in the summer, but I work from home most days so nothing should be sitting outside for very long.  I also wanted to add that I will be out of town at a convention from July 14-July 20.  It's not a big deal since my family will be home, but if my package arrives during that week I won't be able to open it until I get back.  Wait, now I'm not sure if that is when the packages might be arriving or if it's earlier.  I have so much going on my brain can't keep track of everything!  I told my DD the other day that my brain was getting full!


----------



## meaganola (May 23, 2014)

I'm one of those who have barely started shopping, and I have no clue what to do for the big thing, but I know more information will present itself, and all will be well! There's still over a month to shop on this one, after all.


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 23, 2014)

I've finished shopping except for one thing which I'll get closer to send-out time. Here's hoping she'll be thrilled!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 23, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Am I the only person who has no issue with melted chocolate? Call me lazy but its better that way because I'm no longer required to chew it. Bahahahhaaahaaa!


I love the way you think!


----------



## dressupthedog (May 23, 2014)

I am done with work for the week and it is finally time to go shopping! I still need to figure out my big thing and am hoping to get inspired.


----------



## chelsealady (May 23, 2014)

I need a smiley that shows me throwing myself dramatically on the ground.     I let my assistant go home early for the holiday.  I didn't make the connection that it means I'm stuck in the office because I'm the only one left with a key.  

I want to go home and shop.


----------



## Momma4 (May 23, 2014)

I have not really started shopping yet but last weekend my kids worked on the wrapping paper.  My godchild will be getting her gifts wrapped in paper that was painted by my 8,4,2, and 1 year old.  Something to do on a too hot day CHECK, something that makes a complete mess CHECK, something that allowed me to take cute pictures CHECK, something that my little ones loved doing CHECK, and, cute wrapping paper for my fairy godchild CHECK.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 23, 2014)

Momma4 said:


> I have not really started shopping yet but last weekend my kids worked on the wrapping paper.  My godchild will be getting her gifts wrapped in paper that was painted by my 8,4,2, and 1 year old.  Something to do on a too hot day CHECK, something that makes a complete mess CHECK, something that allowed me to take cute pictures CHECK, something that my little ones loved doing CHECK, and, cute wrapping paper for my fairy godchild CHECK.


Oh my gosh  :wub: what a precious idea!! That's just fantastic!!


----------



## Momma4 (May 23, 2014)

My kids love to get messy so painting is right up their alley.  But, we have so many pictures, mostly splatter pictures (they are very little after all).  So, we have started to wrap gifts in them and it always looks so cute tied with burlap strips.  I am a schoolteacher and the bell is about to ring but I will be back on sometime tonight if I can ever manage to get my little ones to bed.  They are midnight owls


----------



## dressupthedog (May 23, 2014)

I am done shopping! I just need to finish raiding my stash and I'll probably end up using my Birchbox points for a little something more. I ended up not getting a big thing and instead getting a few more smaller pretties. I'm so excited to wrap everything up now.

On another note, I feel like I might not have given enough info in my survey. FGP, please send a fairy my way if you want/need any more information. I would be happy to write some more (I do love talking about myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) or put together a wish list.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 23, 2014)

Got a Birchbox order today with all stuff for my FGC and holy cow, one of the items I ordered is HUGE! Wasn't expecting it to be so large. Need a bigger box..


----------



## tweakabell (May 23, 2014)

It got sent out today. Cracked up the lady at the post office because its covered in pictures and writing (the very first thing she saw was "open for squid"). I think I made her day.


----------



## meaganola (May 23, 2014)

We're under a city-wide boil-water-until-further notice. I'm disregarding this: The reason for the order started Tuesday. Given the amount of water I drink, I figure that I would already be sick if it was going to hit me.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 23, 2014)

meaganola said:


> We're under a city-wide boil-water-until-further notice. I'm disregarding this: The reason for the order started Tuesday. Given the amount of water I drink, I figure that I would already be sick if it was going to hit me.


Are you in Portland? I just heard about this from one of my friends on FB. I hope you don't get sick!


----------



## meaganola (May 23, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Are you in Portland? I just heard about this from one of my friends on FB. I hope you don't get sick!


Yup. I honestly believe that it's too late to make a difference for me. These are the reservoirs that have had people pee in them multiple times, and who knows what other cooties are in there since they're uncovered reservoirs next to a park. I can't bring myself to get worked up about it *at all*.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 23, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yup. I honestly believe that it's too late to make a difference for me. These are the reservoirs that have had people pee in them multiple times, and who knows what other cooties are in there since they're uncovered reservoirs next to a park. I can't bring myself to get worked up about it *at all*.


I totally hear you, my mom and dad (dad grew up in Klamath Falls and lived in Portland for a long time) told me tons of stories about those reservoirs in Portland, I couldn't believe how open and easily accessible they were and the stories they told were frightening.


----------



## meaganola (May 23, 2014)

I was going to boil water for my kitties because they're itty bitty compared to me, so their systems probably aren't as fierce as mine, and then I remembered:  THEY LICK THEIR BUTTS.  AND EAT BUGS.  Somehow, I think they'll be fine.

In unrelated news, whoo!  We were released from work two hours early today!  I'm planning on taking a shower, watching some tv shows online and/or a movie (_Hannibal_, _Game of Thrones_, _X-Men: First Class_ -- it depends on how the wifi is cooperating this afternoon), and going to bed early.  You know you're old when you look at getting to leave work early on a holiday weekend as an *awesome* chance to go to bed early.  And then tomorrow, I'm going to see _X-Men: Days of Future Past_ with a friend, and then it will be grocery shopping time, and then I'm probably going to come back home and spend the rest of the weekend reorganizing my apartment!  I must embrace the reorganizing enthusiasm when it hits or my apartment will *never* get cleaned.  I want a particular shelving unit from IKEA, but I am *not* willing to set foot in there on a holiday weekend, so that's not happening this week.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 23, 2014)

@@tweakabell I'm going to be obsessively checking my mail next week, just in case you're my FGM!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I still haven't spent a dime for my FGC. Hoping for some good Memorial Weekend sales so I can pick up her main gift &amp; start wrapping this bad boy!


----------



## tweakabell (May 23, 2014)

Lol you just want a squid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I promise I will make you one when I get the chance.


----------



## chelsealady (May 23, 2014)

Momma4 said:


> I have not really started shopping yet but last weekend my kids worked on the wrapping paper. My godchild will be getting her gifts wrapped in paper that was painted by my 8,4,2, and 1 year old. Something to do on a too hot day CHECK, something that makes a complete mess CHECK, something that allowed me to take cute pictures CHECK, something that my little ones loved doing CHECK, and, cute wrapping paper for my fairy godchild CHECK.


How cute!!! That would be so precious.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 23, 2014)

Squids! Children creating wrapping paper! Eeek! Far too cool! Ok pups, what are we going to do???


----------



## chelsealady (May 23, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Squids! Children creating wrapping paper! Eeek! Far too cool! Ok pups, what are we going to do???


I asked my dog the same thing. She proceeded to roll over on her back and went to sleep. She's not a lot of help.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 23, 2014)

I have a chance to go home before I'm shipping out for my FGC- and I have a TON of jewelry that I made right out of college.. maybe I'll grab something out of the closet that's hung out for a while!


----------



## meaganola (May 23, 2014)

I have a whole lot of No Help over here with the cats, too.  I have one cat EATING GRANOLA BARS.  I have another one just sitting there on the floor chewing a towel.  That particular cat spends so much time chewing that particular towel that I refer to it as his chewy towel.

In unrelated news, I have Adamantium nails now!  The photos do not do these justice.  They're all glitter, all the time.  Whoo!  Ready for a 10:15am screening!  (And next weekend, I'll be switching to Geek Chic Cosmetics' Malefic for _Maleficent_.  Yes, I theme my nails and eyeshadow to my viewing material whenever possible.)


----------



## nikkimouse (May 23, 2014)

Took my first trip to lush yesterday. Omg heaven!!!!! And I my fairy good child likes what I found for her there


----------



## tweakabell (May 23, 2014)

I have to stay away from my local LUSH between the amazing things and the awesome employees. So much so that I completely avoided it for my godchild, I gave her some from my stash so I didn't risk going into that money trap.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 23, 2014)

My youngest dog (the monster of doom) just ate my macaroni...not sure if that is helping with my FGC's gift? Oh well, he is adorable, which is very good for his well being at the moment!

I believe I have most of my gifts and the wrappings for them, but I still need some sort of treat/food item. It might not be required, but yummy treats are nice to have.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 23, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> My youngest dog (the monster of doom) just ate my macaroni...not sure if that is helping with my FGC's gift? Oh well, he is adorable, which is very good for his well being at the moment!
> 
> I believe I have most of my gifts and the wrappings for them, but I still need some sort of treat/food item. It might not be required, but yummy treats are nice to have.


Hahahaha! What kind of dogs do you have @@puppymomofthree? We usually just have the one, a boxer/lab/whatever mix. But we're dog sitting a Collie for the next few weeks and holy cow, they're a handful together!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 23, 2014)

Umm. Is there any way to legally mail wine? I figured even if USPS wouldn't, UPS would, but I'm reading and it sounds like that is not the case. 
This ruins my plan a little bit!


----------



## tweakabell (May 23, 2014)

There has to be they do wines on qvc.

Edit: I also get catalogs for the people who lived here last.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 23, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Umm. Is there any way to legally mail wine? I figured even if USPS wouldn't, UPS would, but I'm reading and it sounds like that is not the case.
> 
> This ruins my plan a little bit!


Awwww! That sucks! Wine is the greatest.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 23, 2014)

Here's the guidelines:

http://www.ups.com/content/us/en/resources/ship/packaging/guidelines/wine.html

There's something about it being ok for personal use but it sounds like only if it's purchased from a winery? Maybe I'm reading it wrong. I guess I could lie and say it's straight from the winery even though I'm grabbing it from the liquor store.


----------



## tulosai (May 23, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Umm. Is there any way to legally mail wine? I figured even if USPS wouldn't, UPS would, but I'm reading and it sounds like that is not the case.
> 
> This ruins my plan a little bit!


OMG WINE!!! Your girl is soooo lucky.


----------



## tweakabell (May 23, 2014)

I'd dropship from someplace then if it was something you had your heart set on. Amazon has 1 cent shipping on certain wines.


----------



## tulosai (May 23, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Here's the guidelines:
> 
> http://www.ups.com/content/us/en/resources/ship/packaging/guidelines/wine.html
> 
> There's something about it being ok for personal use but it sounds like only if it's purchased from a winery? Maybe I'm reading it wrong. I guess I could lie and say it's straight from the winery even though I'm grabbing it from the liquor store.


I am reading online that some people also just tell UPS it's olive oil and it appears pretty much that no one ever gets busted. I am not advocating this per say, but just for your information.


----------



## tulosai (May 23, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I'd dropship from someplace then if it was something you had your heart set on. Amazon has 1 cent shipping on certain wines.


also a really good idea.


----------



## meaganola (May 23, 2014)

Wine:  If I recall correctly, legally, it depends on the state.  Some states don't allow wine to be shipped *at all*.  Some only allow it within the state.  Some don't care at all.  (I know people who send *ahem* legal-in-Washington-and-Colorado items in the mail between states other than Washington and Colorado and have had no problem, and then we have POs that flip out over a single bottle of nail polish or perfume oil sample, so mileage clearly varies wildly.)

In unrelated news, *sigh*  Lush.  Back before they opened stores in the US, I lived in Seattle and would go up to Vancouver, BC, just to spend my entire $150 duty-free allotment there.  The Customs people were always really confused that I went up there just to get *soap*.  Now there's one on the other end of the bus line I live on (and just a few blocks from the hospital I was born at), but I don't go very often.  It does help that most of my favorite things are either online-only (Ibiza Party Shampoo!  I'll probably get a bottle after I use up all of the shampoo I currently have.  I've been saying that for six months, and I still have several more months worth of shampoo to use up!) or discontinued (I've repressed most of those things so I don't get upset that I can't get them any more).  

Also, it's really hard to type with an eighteen-pound cat on your chest.  Just in case anyone was wondering.  The longer he sits there, the more I realize I can touchtype.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 23, 2014)

Hahaha well, if I can figure it out one of you might be receiving this beauty: 







I mean, it doesn't really get more Green Bay than that! SO CLASSY.

ETA: It's tricky to find in the off season though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Might have to be another Green Bay themed something.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 23, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Umm. Is there any way to legally mail wine? I figured even if USPS wouldn't, UPS would, but I'm reading and it sounds like that is not the case.
> 
> This ruins my plan a little bit!


Legal shmegal, everyone needs some wine! I thought there were wine subs? Though I can't think of any but I know there's a cocktail of the month one. Maybe it's different for liquor?


----------



## tulosai (May 23, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Legal shmegal, everyone needs some wine! I thought there were wine subs? Though I can't think of any but I know there's a cocktail of the month one. Maybe it's different for liquor?


Club W is the wine sub you are thinking of, and it's great!


----------



## tweakabell (May 23, 2014)

Oh my goodness that is amazing!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 23, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Oh my goodness that is amazing!!


Hahaha right?! I used to have a pretty good stockpile of them down by the bar (it's decently tasty!) but apparently I've consumed all of them. I think tomorrow I'll have to go on a little mission to find another bottle!


----------



## dressupthedog (May 23, 2014)

That wine is so awesome! I wish I would have known it was around when I was still living in Wisconsin.


----------



## meaganola (May 23, 2014)

I will refrain from unleashing Voodoo Doughnut beer on an unsuspecting forumite, legal to ship or not.  It is my understanding (I don't drink beer, so I have no clue about this stuff) that it is nasty, and the only redeeming feature seems to be the pink bottle, but even that isn't worth the $15 price tag.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 23, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I will refrain from unleashing Voodoo Doughnut beer on an unsuspecting forumite, legal to ship or not.  It is my understanding (I don't drink beer, so I have no clue about this stuff) that it is nasty, and the only redeeming feature seems to be the pink bottle, but even that isn't worth the $15 price tag.


Send doughnuts instead!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 23, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Send doughnuts instead!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I want to, but these don't ship well *at all*!  (Yes, people have tried.  Repeatedly.  The end result is sad-making.)  

(This is making me remember my first Krispy Kreme experience!  That was fun even if I *was* only in that city for work.  I fit in the Krispy Kreme Experience *and* a viewing of the restored version of _The Exorcist_ at Grauman's Chinese Theatre with the editor, director, and cinematographer of _The Mullet Chronicles_, aka _American Mullet_.  The editor was a friend from college.  He's gone on to work on some *huge* films, like _Her_ and _The Curious Case of Benjamin Button_, but to me, he'll always be my buddy from my college bulletin board who I saw _The Exorcist_ with and who sent me a surprise box containing dvds -- including _Hedwig and the Angry Inch_ and _Bottle Rocket_ -- and Hello Kitty lip gloss when my mom was on the verge of passing away just because he wanted to cheer me up a little bit during one of the worst times of my life.)


----------



## elizabethrose (May 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Umm. Is there any way to legally mail wine? I figured even if USPS wouldn't, UPS would, but I'm reading and it sounds like that is not the case.
> 
> This ruins my plan a little bit!


Fedex does!  (I may or may not ship craft beer to my father on a *very* regular basis)

Edit: I should add that I don't actually tell Fedex that I'm shipping beer.  I just bring ridiculously heavy ground only packages to the post office (where all of my bottles have been carefully wrapped) with a prelabeled package and send it.  I thought about getting my girl a wine glass but I dunno if she's a wine drinker.. I might do it anyways.. they're so pretty!  I used to make the prettiest things!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 24, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I will refrain from unleashing Voodoo Doughnut beer on an unsuspecting forumite, legal to ship or not.  It is my understanding (I don't drink beer, so I have no clue about this stuff) that it is nasty, and the only redeeming feature seems to be the pink bottle, but even that isn't worth the $15 price tag.


I have a bottle of Voodoo Doughnut that's been opened- and consumed.. and it was NOT delicious.  As a HUGE craft beer person- it is not worth it.  It's gag inducing and terrible.  But it's okay, Deschutes comes out of Portland and totally redeems Voodoo Doughnut.


----------



## meaganola (May 24, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I have a bottle of Voodoo Doughnut that's been opened- and consumed.. and it was NOT delicious.  As a HUGE craft beer person- it is not worth it.  It's gag inducing and terrible.  But it's okay, Deschutes comes out of Portland and totally redeems Voodoo Doughnut.


Heeey, if you ever come to PDX, we *totally* need to go to Roscoe's.  It's a dive-looking bar with an epic jukebox a couple of blocks from my apartment that is run by Deschutes, if I recall correctly.  They do growlers.  If I didn't have several bombers in my fridge already that I really need to drink one of these days, I might be headed there tomorrow to see if they have any hard cider options!  Then we could go to Chinese Village for karaoke!  (CV is the kind of place where even if you're not actually singing or even if it's not karaoke time, the crowd is amazing, and the drinks are *strong*.)  (Yeah, I could have an epic bar/pub crawl not more than four blocks from my apartment if I could ever convince anyone to come out here.)

Okay!  Really and truly!  Bedtime now!  Mutants in the morning!  So much for going to bed early, but on the up side, it's still earlier than I go to bed during the week.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 24, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Heeey, if you ever come to PDX, we *totally* need to go to Roscoe's.  It's a dive-looking bar with an epic jukebox a couple of blocks from my apartment that is run by Deschutes, if I recall correctly.  They do growlers.  If I didn't have several bombers in my fridge already that I really need to drink one of these days, I might be headed there tomorrow to see if they have any hard cider options!  Then we could go to Chinese Village for karaoke!  (CV is the kind of place where even if you're not actually singing or even if it's not karaoke time, the crowd is amazing, and the drinks are *strong*.)  (Yeah, I could have an epic bar/pub crawl not more than four blocks from my apartment if I could ever convince anyone to come out here.)
> 
> Okay!  Really and truly!  Bedtime now!  Mutants in the morning!  So much for going to bed early, but on the up side, it's still earlier than I go to bed during the week.


Ummmm.... yeah!! Totally.  I haven't ever been to Portland, but when I finally get to travel West of Chicago, it's 100% on my list.  And I'm totally hitting you up for this.  I &lt;3 me some hard cider too- Chicago's opening up a Cider Bar and I can't hardly get my friends excited for it, but I'm gonna be there ALL THE TIME.

Edit to add: We got Deschutes sometime last summer and I'm pretty sure it was all I consumed for the entire summer.  I occasionally buy myself a 6 pack to nurse through the week, and I demolished that one.  Like candy, for beer lovers.


----------



## tweakabell (May 24, 2014)

I feel like the only person who doesn't drink much. We average 1-2 bottles of rum a year. Hubby likes to have beers in the house but I could honestly care less about having it around. I'm like the world's most boring adult.


----------



## lovepink (May 24, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Fedex does!  (I may or may not ship craft beer to my father on a *very* regular basis)
> 
> Edit: I should add that I don't actually tell Fedex that I'm shipping beer.  I just bring ridiculously heavy ground only packages to the post office (where all of my bottles have been carefully wrapped) with a prelabeled package and send it.  I thought about getting my girl a wine glass but I dunno if she's a wine drinker.. I might do it anyways.. they're so pretty!  I used to make the prettiest things!


What kind of wine glasses did you use to make?  Hand painted?  Etched?  I think a wine glass would be a great "homemade" item.  Even if someone does not drink wine they can drink water, milk, juice etc out of it.

Speaking of wine I should get to drinking some.  Last count we had 12 bottles (we belong to a local winery and get 2 bottles on even months, plus we usually pick up a bottle or two when there) and we have wine coming up next week!  

And speaking of awesome beers I love New Glarus Spotted Cow.  It is what I miss most about living in the midwest.  I had a friend who lived in Madison and whenever I visited her I brought back New Glarus Spotted cow.  I flew home with a 12 pack in 2009 and only lost one beer.  It did not even break just the top came loose and leaked beer in my suitcase.  I got some interesting looks at the baggae claim here.


----------



## dressupthedog (May 24, 2014)

I also really like Spotted Cow. I had one as my farewell to Wisconsin beer last week.

On a brighter note, I am looking forward to some Deschutes in Bend, Oregon this weekend. Also, I also agree that a wine glass would make a great homemade gift even to a nondrinker. I think wine glasses make decorations.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 24, 2014)

@@lovepink I.. well, it's hard to describe  I use wire and beads to decorate them.  I'll put some pictures here!  I've done custom sets- they're lovely.  Hand wash only, of course, but they're fun.
 
I wish I could get more NG more often, what I've had I've really enjoyed.. somehow need to make more trips to Madison!  I've only been through once and I didn't get to stop, but it seems like a great place  
 
 



Spoiler









I also have sets of wine charms and wine stoppers  I used to sell them on Etsy when I was unemployed.  I made mason jar lamps and sold those as well- it was fun!  But now I just have leftover materials from leaving North Carolina to Tennessee, then up to Illinois.  All my extras stayed in Tennessee.


----------



## chelsealynn (May 24, 2014)

All of this alcohol talk makes me sad.  I only drink occasionally.  Usually just a couple of drinks per month but next month I'm starting a new medication and I'm not allowed to have any alcohol with it.  Boo!  i was just starting to get excited for margaritas for the summer.  Oh well!


----------



## chelsealynn (May 24, 2014)

@@elizabethrose those wine glasses are so pretty!


----------



## lovepink (May 24, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> @@lovepink I.. well, it's hard to describe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I use wire and beads to decorate them.  I'll put some pictures here!  I've done custom sets- they're lovely.  Hand wash only, of course, but they're fun.
> 
> I wish I could get more NG more often, what I've had I've really enjoyed.. somehow need to make more trips to Madison!  I've only been through once and I didn't get to stop, but it seems like a great place  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Those are so pretty!  I wish I was crafty/creative like that!



chelsealynn said:


> All of this alcohol talk makes me sad.  I only drink occasionally.  Usually just a couple of drinks per month but next month I'm starting a new medication and I'm not allowed to have any alcohol with it.  Boo!  i was just starting to get excited for margaritas for the summer.  Oh well!


Aww sorry.  I am not much of a drinker myself.  I think the last time I drank was mid April when we had friends in from out of town (hence why I have so much wine!)

At least there are still some non alcoholic drinks that are tasty and even blended so you don't have to feel left out!


----------



## tweakabell (May 24, 2014)

Z's going to be so happy in the morning, homemade biscuits and plum jelly, nummy!


----------



## jennm149 (May 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Hahaha well, if I can figure it out one of you might be receiving this beauty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I work with a bunch of WI companies and have visited 3 times in the past 18 months. The guy whose I work with on them has a son who's a Packers fan. A lot of time was spent last trip trying to figure out how to fit a cheesehead into a carry-on bag.  The kid ended up with a cheesehead pencil.


----------



## jennm149 (May 24, 2014)

@elizabethrose -- those glasses are really beautiful. And they can always be used for things other than wine, if your FGD doesn't drink!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Hahahaha! What kind of dogs do you have @@puppymomofthree? We usually just have the one, a boxer/lab/whatever mix. But we're dog sitting a Collie for the next few weeks and holy cow, they're a handful together


Double post.  See below.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Hahahaha! What kind of dogs do you have @@puppymomofthree? We usually just have the one, a boxer/lab/whatever mix. But we're dog sitting a Collie for the next few weeks and holy cow, they're a handful together!


My oldest are two Border Collies (brother and sister) and my youngest is a German Shepherd/Black Lab mix (Shephrador--my own name for the mix of the two breeds).  They are super smart and he is completely fearless and over 100 pounds, so I stay on my toes!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 24, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> @@lovepink I.. well, it's hard to describe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I use wire and beads to decorate them.  I'll put some pictures here!  I've done custom sets- they're lovely.  Hand wash only, of course, but they're fun.
> 
> I wish I could get more NG more often, what I've had I've really enjoyed.. somehow need to make more trips to Madison!  I've only been through once and I didn't get to stop, but it seems like a great place  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


That is lovely!  She could also use it for flowers.  I have an arrangement right now in my bedroom in a wine glass and it looks great--I just wish the glass was that cute!


----------



## trekkersangel (May 24, 2014)

I'm not a drinker at all. I've never had a drink in my entire life. So @@tweakabell you are certainly not alone. And I totally don't consider myself boring at all. We all get our enjoyment in different ways which is what makes this world such an amazing place. That being said, those wine glasses are gorgeous!!! @@elizabethrose you are extremely talented. I think your FGC would love one of those whether she is a drinker or not! There is so much talent here on makeup talk!


----------



## utgal2004 (May 24, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> @@lovepink I.. well, it's hard to describe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I use wire and beads to decorate them.  I'll put some pictures here!  I've done custom sets- they're lovely.  Hand wash only, of course, but they're fun.
> 
> I wish I could get more NG more often, what I've had I've really enjoyed.. somehow need to make more trips to Madison!  I've only been through once and I didn't get to stop, but it seems like a great place  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Those are absolutely beautiful! Your FGD will love it!

I want it know when the cider bar opens. My youngest brother moved to Chicago a couple months ago and I think I'll need to visit.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 24, 2014)

Just catching up on discussion after being away for a bit, so yay! Wine glasses, so pretty! I personally hate beer, and I prefer the super-sweet wines (I have a box of Moscato in my fridge at home because I'm classy like that), but I love all the cute little wine accessories like pretty glasses and wine charms.

I don't think my puppy will be much help, he's a Maltese/schnauzer/poodle mix that is asleep in my lap right now (but he is letting me balance the iPad on him while I type, so points for that!). My kids might be slightly more help.

Oh and since I'm visiting family right now I grabbed the opportunity to visit a "big-city" Kohls and HOLY THE BALM DISPLAY, BATMAN. I was doing so much squee-ing ams swatching I thought they were gonna call security to escort the crazy makeup lady out. I did not realize the palettes were so HUGE! I'm now in love with the Balm Voyage, How Bout Them Apples, and the Meet Matt(e). Must update wish list.

Hope everyone's having a great day!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 24, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I will refrain from unleashing Voodoo Doughnut beer on an unsuspecting forumite, legal to ship or not. It is my understanding (I don't drink beer, so I have no clue about this stuff) that it is nasty, and the only redeeming feature seems to be the pink bottle, but even that isn't worth the $15 price tag.


Send me a donut. Send me Rouge anything. Send me a stupid keychain from that weird "Made in Portland" store. 
I just applied to 10000000 jobs in Portland just for S&amp;Gs. Hopefully someone will want an economist!!


----------



## tweakabell (May 24, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> I'm not a drinker at all. I've never had a drink in my entire life. So @@tweakabell you are certainly not alone. And I totally don't consider myself boring at all. We all get our enjoyment in different ways which is what makes this world such an amazing place. That being said, those wine glasses are gorgeous!!! @@elizabethrose you are extremely talented. I think your FGC would love one of those whether she is a drinker or not! There is so much talent here on makeup talk!


I just meant it's one of the many reasons I'm boring. Never wanted to go to clubs, don't like to drink, don't like parties. I've always been a homebody. Staying home in my own little world with Hubby has always been my favorite pastime. I'm just not a social person.

And yes those glasses are gorgeous. While I might not drink wine, we do ALWAYS celebrate big moments with Martinelli's.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 24, 2014)

Just caught up on this thread. I had a picnic yesterday then my boyfriend and I had a wine and cheese night... In which we each had a bottle of wine, had a lot of Brie, sausage, and crackers. Yup. Passed out by 9pm. I'm a bad Californian - I don't love wine. I'm also a bad Wisconsin transplant - I don't love beer. But, I did fit in just fine when I lived in Tennessee last summer -- hellllooo Whiskey! Funny though, my coworkers took me to pretty much all the craft brewery tours so it was nice to go on one that wasn't in WI!

Can I just ship my FGC's gift now?!!? I feel like if I didn't ship right now then I could easily spend $200 on her just for funsies.


----------



## meaganola (May 24, 2014)

@ Yay!  Fingers crossed you get something!  Although I'm a native-born Portlander whose parents are from Yakima (the wine valley of Washington state), I'm not big on beer* or wine**.  I dig rum, though!  Portland used to big a hub for pirates, so I like to think I cling to that part of our history.

And to the so-called boring non-drinkers:  You know who else has never, ever had a drink?  Henry Rollins, one of the most epic punk legends around.  You can't get much more badass and not-boring than him.  Straightedge is a whole punk thing:  No drugs, no booze, and frequently vegan.  If you see a punk wandering around in the wild, look for a big X, frequently on the backs of their hands.  That's a sign that they're straightedge, and that tradition comes from going to all-ages punk shows with bars, where bouncers would put a big X on the backs of hands for easy underage identification for the bartenders.  

* NatureBox has some *amazing* Sourdough Cheddar Pretzels that have BEER BUDS in them.  They are magical.  If you get NatureBox, add them to your next box.  

** I do like to give certain things a dose of wine when cooking, though.  Any sauce involving tomatoes tends to benefit greatly from red wine.  I have a great recipe ripped from Rachael Ray for chicken and leeks:  Saute chicken, stir in some sliced cleaned leeks, douse the whole thing with white wine, and let it simmer.  *Fantastic* over couscous made with dried fruit -- I prefer cranberries or cherries -- with Marcona almonds sprinkled on top!  But I have wine and hard cider in my fridge that has been there for literally years!  I just don't drink much.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 24, 2014)

Thanks ladies!! I'm not huge on wine (the tannic properties in reds give me migraines, which is sad because I do love a good cab sav) but I'll occasionally delve into the realms of more dry whites.  Dad got me into craft beer super early so, that's what I drink.  But I'm rarely a heavy drinker- I just like having one at dinner for taste  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I'm also in the party that doesn't think that non-drinkers are boring!! I know plenty of people who don't drink just because they don't like it or.. for whatever reason.  And they're perfectly fun people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @tweakabell- I'm totally with you on the homebody thing.  I hate clubs and certain bars where there are just too many people.  My introverted self likes small groups and quiet laid back settings.  I'll appease my friends sometimes, but honestly, it's really exhausting to be as social as they are!

Maybe I will include a wine glass with my FGC's stuff- I'm sure she'd like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (May 24, 2014)

utgal2004 said:


> Those are absolutely beautiful! Your FGD will love it!
> 
> I want it know when the cider bar opens. My youngest brother moved to Chicago a couple months ago and I think I'll need to visit.


I'll certainly let you know!  It's called The Northman- and I am pretty sure they're working on opening it now!  I follow the craft beer scene here pretty well, so I don't think I'll miss it when it does open  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (May 24, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> My oldest are two Border Collies (brother and sister) and my youngest is a German Shepherd/Black Lab mix (Shephrador--my own name for the mix of the two breeds).  They are super smart and he is completely fearless and over 100 pounds, so I stay on my toes!


I used to have a German Shepherd/Black Lab mix!! She was a mess. Really smart and really athletic.  Needless to say, we got creative with baby gates and took frequent walks just to keep her somewhat calm!  Loved that puppy though!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 24, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> @@lovepink I.. well, it's hard to describe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I use wire and beads to decorate them. I'll put some pictures here! I've done custom sets- they're lovely. Hand wash only, of course, but they're fun.
> 
> I wish I could get more NG more often, what I've had I've really enjoyed.. somehow need to make more trips to Madison! I've only been through once and I didn't get to stop, but it seems like a great place  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Oooo, I love these!!! The bf's mom has one like this and it's always my designated glass when were over. And I agree about the fun for anyone part, I drink water (ok and margaritas) out of wine glasses all the time. They just make you feel instantly fancier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (May 24, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I just meant it's one of the many reasons I'm boring. Never wanted to go to clubs, don't like to drink, don't like parties. I've always been a homebody. Staying home in my own little world with Hubby has always been my favorite pastime. I'm just not a social person.
> 
> And yes those glasses are gorgeous. While I might not drink wine, we do ALWAYS celebrate big moments with Martinelli's.


Oh, I totally didn't think you were calling me or any non-drinkers boring. I just wanted to tell you that you are the furthest thing from boring. I've never been much of a club goer either. I was married at 19 &amp; have been having kids for the last 11 years. No time. But ya'll should see "Club Potter" (that's what we call our home on Friday nights) when we've got 60 neighborhood kids in our backyard for night games (capture the flag!!!). Root beer floats for everyone!!! ;-). I'm SO looking forward to school getting out so "Club Potter" can start up in full force again!

It seems like our schools get out later than most! It's killing me! We still have 3 more weeks!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 24, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> My oldest are two Border Collies (brother and sister) and my youngest is a German Shepherd/Black Lab mix (Shephrador--my own name for the mix of the two breeds). They are super smart and he is completely fearless and over 100 pounds, so I stay on my toes!


I have to see this shephrador! Love any mix with lab in it!! Im finally just getting used to having a dog again but I can't wait to add another.


----------



## meaganola (May 24, 2014)

My brother has a boxer puppy (named Angus because the bro is a MacGyver freak who tried to name his first son Angus but was shut down by my sister-in-law.  She finally let him name a dog, so he went immediately to his first choice for his firstborn son's name) and a adult Chesapeake/Labrador retriever mix (named Norman because he seemed like a Norman when they adopted him).  The pup is trying to do everything the big dog does.  The big dog is unamused and would much rather have nothing to do with the pup.  Y'know how most dogs living with a family have Their Person who they follow and do everything they can to be loved by Their Person?  Gus's Person is Norman.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 24, 2014)

All of you ladies are so much more creative than me, I guess you could say that I am the perfect consumer, I just buy things already made... I wish I was crafty though.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 24, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I have to see this shephrador! Love any mix with lab in it!! Im finally just getting used to having a dog again but I can't wait to add another.


When I get back to work on Wednesday I will try to remember to add a gallery of puppy pictures on my profile.  They are super cute!


----------



## LadyK (May 24, 2014)

I love this thread.  you guys gave me some great ideas for local or handmade goodies.  i was worried about the chocolate/melting thing so I think I am going to make my tea cakes and tangerine marmalade.  The tea cakes ship well (one of our friends asks for them every X-mas) and the marmalade is awesome (if I do say so myself, lol).  Hopefully my FGC likes some non-chocolate goodies!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 24, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I love this thread.  you guys gave me some great ideas for local or handmade goodies.  i was worried about the chocolate/melting thing so I think I am going to make my tea cakes and tangerine marmalade.  The tea cakes ship well (one of our friends asks for them every X-mas) and the marmalade is awesome (if I do say so myself, lol).  Hopefully my FGC likes some non-chocolate goodies!


Sounds amazing!  Very lucky FGC!


----------



## nikkimouse (May 24, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I will refrain from unleashing Voodoo Doughnut beer on an unsuspecting forumite, legal to ship or not. It is my understanding (I don't drink beer, so I have no clue about this stuff) that it is nasty, and the only redeeming feature seems to be the pink bottle, but even that isn't worth the $15 price tag.


Although you might not want to send the beer but some voodoo doughnuts them selves would be yummy


----------



## chelsealynn (May 24, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I love this thread.  you guys gave me some great ideas for local or handmade goodies.  i was worried about the chocolate/melting thing so I think I am going to make my tea cakes and tangerine marmalade.  The tea cakes ship well (one of our friends asks for them every X-mas) and the marmalade is awesome (if I do say so myself, lol).  Hopefully my FGC likes some non-chocolate goodies!


That sounds so good!


----------



## jennm149 (May 24, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I love this thread.  you guys gave me some great ideas for local or handmade goodies.  i was worried about the chocolate/melting thing so I think I am going to make my tea cakes and tangerine marmalade.  The tea cakes ship well (one of our friends asks for them every X-mas) and the marmalade is awesome (if I do say so myself, lol).  Hopefully my FGC likes some non-chocolate goodies!


Homemade tangerine marmalade? Yum!

ETA:  the teacakes sound delicious, too.  But I love orange and tangerine flavored foods.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 24, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I love this thread. you guys gave me some great ideas for local or handmade goodies. i was worried about the chocolate/melting thing so I think I am going to make my tea cakes and tangerine marmalade. The tea cakes ship well (one of our friends asks for them every X-mas) and the marmalade is awesome (if I do say so myself, lol). Hopefully my FGC likes some non-chocolate goodies!


That sounds amazing! We may just need a recipe thread after this!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 24, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> That sounds amazing! We may just need a recipe thread after this!


Recipe thread would be fun!


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 24, 2014)

@@LadyK You made me slobber all over myself


----------



## latinafeminista (May 24, 2014)

Just catching up on this thread and all I can say is mmmmmmmm......I want some donuts like now!

Also, I enjoy a drink every now and then; my husband and I regularly split a bottle of wine, once a week or so, always seems to happen on Wednesdays right when the week is at full speed but the weekend is in close sight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissRoe (May 24, 2014)

WOW! Soooo late to the Midsummer party, sorry. 47 pages to read-I'm going to be up late tonight!! I am so very happy to be participating in another gift swap with one of you ladies! No use in delaying-I'm off to read page 1 and perhaps find my fairy name!!

Hello Everyone!!


----------



## meaganola (May 24, 2014)

I am a happy fangirl!  Yay, _X-Men: Days of Future Past_!  It did exactly what I hoped it would do for _X-Men 3_!



Spoiler



It retconned that shit out of existence.  I can now officially disregard it!  Whoo!



(After I saw the third film, I was convinced that it was given to Ratner to direct specifically and solely to kill the franchise.  He very nearly succeeded.)


----------



## chelsealady (May 24, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I am a happy fangirl! Yay, _X-Men: Days of Future Past_! It did exactly what I hoped it would do for _X-Men 3_!
> 
> (After I saw the third film, I was convinced that it was given to Ratner to direct specifically and solely to kill the franchise. He very nearly succeeded.)


I was wondering what you thought of it. I think we are going tomorrow.


----------



## angienharry (May 25, 2014)

Sorry I'm late to the party. On day 2 of a 3 day landscaping extravaganza ...can u say sore, out of shape body?!?!?

So, I am a white wine drinker myself, don't care for beer but I agree with the others. I think even a non drinker would love a handmade wine glass. It's a very thoughtful gift and I'm sure it would be well received by all.

In unrelated news, my son joined the Army and left for basic training on Mother's Day. Not cool Army. I mean I'm very proud and supportive but really why that day.

Anyways, I got one post card that was pre-printed from the Army and he just signed it. Anyone know when I could expect a real letter? The pre-printed one just said he arrived safely and will be leaving this camp soon to be put with a company and not to write to the address on the post card.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 25, 2014)

@@angienharry it may be a few more weeks. If he becomes injured, they will let you know immediately, so it's one if those weird "no news is good news" situations. You'll get his new address when he's able to write again, and make sure you copy it EXACTLY when writing to him, especially if you're sending a care package. The Army PO doesn't play around, and it's important to follow the "rules" for both address and contents of the box.

I'm so sorry he had to leave on Mother's Day! That really stinks! Have you looked into any local (or online) support groups for Military Moms? Try to find one that's nice and friendly, sometimes you'll run into groups that get weird and competitive about how much they sacrifice ("Your son left on Mother's Day? That's nothing, my son has missed the last three Christmases, Thanksgivings, and Halloweens! You gotta toughen up!" And I just don't find those people very helpful, lol). Try to find a group that has a good handle on the "rules" and can help you when you have questions about communicating with your son, what you can/can't send in packages, and what to expect during visitation weekends and graduation. This is a really tough time for you, and you need all the support and love you can get! We're all here for you if you need to vent, and when you can write to your son again, please thank him for his service.


----------



## angienharry (May 25, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words @magicalmom. I will definitely look into the support group. I'm doing ok so far and I was thinking the same thing in that "no news is good news".


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 25, 2014)

The good news is that unless he is doing something covert, after basic it will be so much easier to stay in contact with him than in the past.  You will be hearing from him soon!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 25, 2014)

angienharry said:


> Thanks for the kind words @magicalmom. I will definitely look into the support group. I'm doing ok so far and I was thinking the same thing in that "no news is good news".


That first letter is just to day that he made it to in-processing. They won't have their address until they get assigned to a company and platoon. If you have any other questions you can PM me, I was in the Army and I can help out if you have any questions.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 25, 2014)

Yay! Placed my first order for my FGC!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So excited!


----------



## meaganola (May 25, 2014)

I just placed an auxiliary order because of Things. Very exciting!

And my living room and kitchen are clean-ish! And laundry is done-ish! And it's not even 12:30! In my world, this is *huge*. I have a roasting pan with ranch dressing Chex mix in the oven so I will have snacky things. It should be done in ten minutes or so. Next step: I'm thinking this might be a good afternoon to get a pizza (it will be enough food to last a few days, after all) and just watch movies/tv shows.


----------



## trekkersangel (May 25, 2014)

Like others have said, you will get a letter eventually, so hang in there momma! My hubby is active duty &amp; I remember basic well! Normal military life will be SO different than basic training. So look forward to that. Good support groups are great as well as finding others in your area who have active duty family members. My hubby is gone with the military a LOT so I'm eternally grateful for those neighbors &amp; fellow military wives that pitch in &amp; help me both emotionally &amp; physically when Trek is gone.

Good luck &amp; be proud! Sounds like you have a wonderful son!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 25, 2014)

The big gift I bought for my FGC shipped yesterday, so glad that I was able to use the $20 off $40 for HSN, that made my money stretch a lot further!


----------



## tweakabell (May 25, 2014)

Aw hugs, basic was really annoying. Phone calls at weird hours and letters taking weeks. Once he's settled, it'll be better.

In my world, Z is now swimming without floaties! And luckily through the magic of technology, Hubby doesnt have to miss it because he's not here. Hes so proud, lol.


----------



## bonita22 (May 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I am a happy fangirl! Yay, _X-Men: Days of Future Past_! It did exactly what I hoped it would do for _X-Men 3_!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X-Men: Days of Future Past was great! Makes me very excited about X-Men: Apocalypse.



Spoiler



Your 100% right about The Last Stand, it's a good thing we can now pretend that movie doesn't exist.



Now, all I need is for someone to make a Wonder Woman movie and get it right.


----------



## meaganola (May 25, 2014)

Oh! One thing about _DoFP_: You can officially not bother with _Amazing Spider-Man 2_ at all. The whole stinger for that is a scene in _DoFP_. I actually told people to not bother with Spidey and to just look the stinger up on YouTube, but now you don't even need to bother with that.

Next comic book movie: _Guardians of the Galaxy_! I'm really looking forward to that, especially if it shows at the Bagdad. I love that theatre.

(I'm also waiting/hoping for a Ruffalo Hulk movie. He's much more like the Bruce Banner I knew from tv as a kidlet in the '70s than any of the other Hulks.)


----------



## bonita22 (May 25, 2014)

The showing of the Amazing Spiderman 2 I saw didn't have the stinger. I did however, look it up online so I knew it was more cross promotion than a teaser.

Guardians of the Galaxy looks interesting, although I wish they had done a better job with the trailer. My husband completely disagrees with me and thinks the trailer is awesome.

Edward Norton was my favorite Hulk, I was disappointed when he wasn't in the Avengers. However Mark Ruffalo did a great job as the Hulk, so I got over my disappointment.

(I hope the same thing happens with Ben Affleck as Batman, because at the moment I don't think he can pull it off.)


----------



## trekkersangel (May 25, 2014)

Ruffalo was my favorite hulk by a long shot! As a closet comic book lover the avengers did well in my eyes. I also really enjoyed falcon in the new Cap movie! I thought they were really "reaching" trying to add another character to the mix, but they did it well &amp; I wound up liking Falcon a lot more then I thought I would!

I love that my make-up friends enjoy my nerdy geek loves too. Makes me feel less nerdy.


----------



## angienharry (May 25, 2014)

Wow what great timing. I got a text from my son! He said it's worse than prison (not that he's ever been in prison). But that he's hanging in there. Thanks again for all the kind words.


----------



## meaganola (May 25, 2014)

Falcon! Yes! Loved him.

I read somewhere that Emerald City Comic Con -- one of the biggest cons on the West Coast and largely regarded as the one that kicks off Convention Season every year -- had a crowd that was more than half female this year. They had anti-harassment signs everywhere as well as in their program. It was surprising to see at a con but not surprising to see at *that* con. Very awesome stuff. And there was a makeup panel that had the owner of Atomic Cosmetics (a makeup shop in Seattle that has a large drag queen customer base) and the head honcho from Espionage Cosmetics (fandom-oriented loose pigments and NAIL WRAPS. I only buy their stuff at cons and a particular comic book shop!) along with a few other people whose functions I can't recall (a makeup artist and a cosplayer, maybe?), and it was *packed*. I absolutely love all of the fandom-oriented makeup companies out there! I haven't yet fallen down the fandom-pigments-on-etsy rabbithole yet. I expect that to happen next year after I collect all of the GDE and GCC stuff!


----------



## trekkersangel (May 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Falcon! Yes! Loved him.
> 
> I read somewhere that Emerald City Comic Con -- one of the biggest cons on the West Coast and largely regarded as the one that kicks off Convention Season every year -- had a crowd that was more than half female this year. They had anti-harassment signs everywhere as well as in their program. It was surprising to see at a con but not surprising to see at *that* con. Very awesome stuff. And there was a makeup panel that had the owner of Atomic Cosmetics (a makeup shop in Seattle that has a large drag queen customer base) and the head honcho from Espionage Cosmetics (fandom-oriented loose pigments and NAIL WRAPS. I only buy their stuff at cons and a particular comic book shop!) along with a few other people whose functions I can't recall (a makeup artist and a cosplayer, maybe?), and it was *packed*. I absolutely love all of the fandom-oriented makeup companies out there! I haven't yet fallen down the fandom-pigments-on-etsy rabbithole yet. I expect that to happen next year after I collect all of the GDE and GCC stuff!


Oh my goodness! Can you be my fairy godmother? Ha ha ha. Please tell me they have some Doctor Who make-up out there. Actually, maybe you shouldn't tell me. Yikes! I'd go broke!


----------



## meaganola (May 25, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Oh my goodness! Can you be my fairy godmother? Ha ha ha. Please tell me they have some Doctor Who make-up out there. Actually, maybe you shouldn't tell me. Yikes! I'd go broke!


http://www.geekchiccosmetics.com/timey-wimey.html

Get the samples.  They are $1.25 a pop, which would make your order $10 plus shipping.  $10 happens to be the order minimum.  Their samples come in clamshells, and there is quite a bit in each one.  Or put them on your wishlist and see what your fairy godmother does!

(BTW, if anyone wants fairy assistance on Glamour Doll Eyes or Geek Chic Cosmetics, I am more than willing to help!  It might take me a day or two to finish compiling a list, and it may end up being more information than you *ever* wanted, but I love few things more than putting together imaginary orders from these companies.)


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 25, 2014)

I'm waiting for the last FGC gift to arrive from Sephora, I know I said I was already finished but I just had to get her one more thing. Now I'm done. For real.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 26, 2014)

To my dear, darling, long-suffering FGM, I finally got ahold of a laptop for a little while and updated my wish list. :blush:   I am so sorry it took so long, but I was really freaking out trying to edit it on my phone/ipad.  Typing long sentences without a keyboard is so not fun on a mobile device! :wacko2:

That being said, it really shouldn't have taken me this long, and I'm sorry.  Hopefully you're not sitting there saying "Well now I have to buy ALL NEW STUFF", because you don't.  I will be happy with ANYTHING you send!  I mean, please don't go all Dolores Umbridge on me and send a box of kitten-embroidered doilies, but other than that, it's all good. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 26, 2014)

I just spent an obscene amount on washi tapes and other cute crap for mail art... I don't know why I did it. I'm a terrible pen pal! Maybe my FGC will get a package that's covered in washi tape and stickers.


----------



## meaganola (May 26, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I mean, please don't go all Dolores Umbridge on me and send a box of kitten-embroidered doilies, but other than that, it's all good.



Gah.  I just flashed on an an image of kitten-embroidered handkerchiefs where the KITTENS ARE ACTUALLY ABLE TO PLAY.  Like dancing napkin magic tricks.  It's hard enough to wrangle actual cats (she said as she got up to chase her black cat away from the window screen because EDGAR THAT IS NEITHER A LADDER NOR A STAIRCASE.  Ahem).  Can you imagine sentient handkerchiefs that could just race up the wall and across the ceiling out of reach?  Or am I just too loopy from not enough sleep and a potential overload of super strong coffee?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 26, 2014)

Haha!  OK, if they're actually alive and able to play and race around, then yes, by all means my FGM is welcome to send kitten-kerchiefs.  And some Butterbeer.  And a Nimbus 2000.  And we can play some slightly inebriated Quiddich with the kittens as our mascot. 

Now who's loopy? :w00t:


----------



## meaganola (May 26, 2014)

Um.  Puppy Bowl.  KITTEN CHEERLEADERS.  I must go look up photos now.  OH WAIT THERE ARE VIDEOS.  High-pitched squealing shall commence as soon as the 2010 halftime show loads.


----------



## jennm149 (May 26, 2014)

A hornet nest has foiled our Memorial Day barbeque plans, so I spent the day doing a a test run of a project for my FGD. Now that I have the hang of it, I just have to get supplies to make one for her.

My beauty products shopping is basically done, although I'm waiting for a few items and haven't really stash shopped yet. I hardly hadto spend any real money for beauty items (thanks to points, codes and a gift card), so I've been thinking of some extras to send. . Decided to make chocolate shortbread to send, as well.  I'll have to make a trip I please batch, because there's no way I can make it to send without making some for my husband.

PS -- feel free to send any of Umbridge's creepy kitten items my way!


----------



## LadyK (May 26, 2014)

angienharry said:


> Wow what great timing. I got a text from my son! He said it's worse than prison (not that he's ever been in prison). But that he's hanging in there. Thanks again for all the kind words.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing bathroom stall walls in this pic brought back memories of talking a friend through basic.  He would sneak his cell phone into the bathroom and spend A LOT of time talking to friends.  I think he got a reputation for his long trips to the can. LOL.  Best of luck to your son.  He will find some great brothers to help him get through.


----------



## LadyK (May 26, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> A hornet nest has foiled our Memorial Day barbeque plans, so I spent the day doing a a test run of a project for my FGD. Now that I have the hang of it, I just have to get supplies to make one for her.
> 
> My beauty products shopping is basically done, although I'm waiting for a few items and haven't really stash shopped yet. I hardly hadto spend any real money for beauty items (thanks to points, codes and a gift card), so I've been thinking of some extras to send. . Decided to make chocolate shortbread to send, as well.  I'll have to make a trip I please batch, because there's no way I can make it to send without making some for my husband.
> 
> PS -- feel free to send any of Umbridge's creepy kitten items my way!


Mmmmmmm, chocolate shortbread sounds amazing.


----------



## meaganola (May 26, 2014)

I'm kind of sad because I have my whole godchild game plan mapped out now!  I just have to get the timing on the ordering just right (this place has a certain lead time that I need to keep an eye on to see whether it tightens up to allow enough time to get the thing here in time, that place won't have the thing available until after the first of the month, etc.), and then it will be all over except for the shipping.


----------



## chelsealady (May 26, 2014)

So we painted our bathroom today. A real pretty red. But the problem is I can't find a shower curtain or a window curtain. Making them is out of the question. I just want to find them at the same place and not to pay shipping.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 27, 2014)

I spent a sort of embarrassing amount of time last night going through last year's reveal thread &amp; basically relived all of the sappy/exciting/awesome moments. I was thinking about how antsy I am already for this year's reveals and then it occurred to me...someone has a package on the way from @@tweakabell RIGHT NOW. At this very moment! So much excitement!

Anyway, I'm totally starting the reveal thread. I don't care if it's still May.  :santa:   Might keep it locked until someone actually gets a gift, but it's out there in the universe waiting to be used! 

ETA: For the record, I don't expect anyone who gets an early gift to open it right away if they don't want to. But I want to know when everyone starts to get their Fairy Mail!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 27, 2014)

It's here. Waiting. https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132483-a-midsummer-nights-dream-2014-the-reveal-thread/


----------



## gemstone (May 27, 2014)

Ah! I feel bad for my fairy godmother- I have been gone for the past week attending a wedding + the mobile site is so dang irritating to use that I haven't been posting like I used to!  But I am back!!! Also, re: products melting: chocolate will definitely melt if sent to me but I have definitely ordered lipsticks from sephora in the heat of the summer without issue.  I usually get off work around 3 and packages get left in the shade of my porch, I just make sure to pop em in the fridge before touching them in case they get soft.


----------



## tulosai (May 27, 2014)

I broke up with my bf this night so was kind of low this morning but this thread is a nice pick me up like always.

Still waiting on most of the gifts for my FGC... so impatient! I do think I'm just about done buying though so now I just need to swap my stash and get everything pretty! I am even thinking about a DIY project but I am just sooooooo hopeless at crafts that I really don't know.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear about that. Big hug!


----------



## chelsealynn (May 27, 2014)

@tulosai  Hope you feel better soon :hugs3:


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 27, 2014)

tulosai said:


> I broke up with my bf this night so was kind of low this morning but this thread is a nice pick me up like always.
> 
> Still waiting on most of the gifts for my FGC... so impatient! I do think I'm just about done buying though so now I just need to swap my stash and get everything pretty! I am even thinking about a DIY project but I am just sooooooo hopeless at crafts that I really don't know.


Big hugs your way! Xo

You don't have to be super skilled to do paper crafts! Those can be just as fun and pretty and I'm sure your FGC will love whatever you send anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (May 27, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> *A hornet nest has foiled our Memorial Day barbeque plans*, so I spent the day doing a a test run of a project for my FGD. Now that I have the hang of it, I just have to get supplies to make one for her.
> 
> My beauty products shopping is basically done, although I'm waiting for a few items and haven't really stash shopped yet. I hardly hadto spend any real money for beauty items (thanks to points, codes and a gift card), so I've been thinking of some extras to send. . Decided to make chocolate shortbread to send, as well.  I'll have to make a trip I please batch, because there's no way I can make it to send without making some for my husband.
> 
> PS -- feel free to send any of Umbridge's creepy kitten items my way!


Oh no!  I hate those dang things.  This weekend I made a pinterest bee killer concoction (didn't work!!!) and bought one of those tennis racket bug zapper things.  I don't know if they are hornets or wasps or if there is even a difference but we have them so bad.  They are definitely plan wreckers!

@@tulosai - I'm so sorry to hear that!  Here's a squirrel with a flower to (hopefully) make you smile :wub:


----------



## tweakabell (May 27, 2014)

tulosai said:


> I broke up with my bf this night so was kind of low this morning but this thread is a nice pick me up like always.
> 
> Still waiting on most of the gifts for my FGC... so impatient! I do think I'm just about done buying though so now I just need to swap my stash and get everything pretty! I am even thinking about a DIY project but I am just sooooooo hopeless at crafts that I really don't know.


Aw sorry to hear it, hugs.

Re: package

Yes my box is slowly making its way to its destination. It's supposed to be there on Fri.


----------



## nikkimouse (May 27, 2014)

tulosai said:


> I broke up with my bf this night so was kind of low this morning but this thread is a nice pick me up like always.
> 
> Still waiting on most of the gifts for my FGC... so impatient! I do think I'm just about done buying though so now I just need to swap my stash and get everything pretty! I am even thinking about a DIY project but I am just sooooooo hopeless at crafts that I really don't know.


big hugs sweetie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (May 27, 2014)

@@tulosai big hugs! As your past secret Santa I feel like we are best buddies forever &amp; ever! I'm SO sorry about your break up. Keep smiling &amp; hang out here with us! We will keep you smiling!

@ On the first post of the reveal thread can you put a small tutorial on how to upload personal pictures on this new site? I know I'm not the only one who can't figure it out &amp; I totally want that reveal thread FULL of pictures. Also it might be helpful to also add a little reminder of how to do spoilers as well so it's easy to scroll through the reveals! This is so exciting! I can't wait to see everything. I too have been revisiting the old thread in anticipation!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 27, 2014)

@@trekkersangel Yep, I can absolutely do that! Great idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (May 27, 2014)

@@tulosai -- break-ups are tough, but you're tougher!  And we're here for you!

Looking forward to the reveals.  I'm so curious to see Tweakabell's squid!


----------



## nikkimouse (May 27, 2014)

I just placed a very satisfying bb order $94 worth of stuff with discounts and points $3 out of pocket   and i still have 400 points on another account if there is awesome bb stuff next month too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

and my mail had 4 packages for me today!!!! the ipsy messenger bag from the ipsyme sale last week. (kinda odd shaped but i love the print way too much to not get it)  2 aprons from a bb glich a few months ago and a loreal compensation          

today is a good day!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 27, 2014)

tulosai said:


> I broke up with my bf this night so was kind of low this morning but this thread is a nice pick me up like always.
> 
> Still waiting on most of the gifts for my FGC... so impatient! I do think I'm just about done buying though so now I just need to swap my stash and get everything pretty! I am even thinking about a DIY project but I am just sooooooo hopeless at crafts that I really don't know.


hugsss for you!  :hugs3:   :hugs3:   always here if you need someone to talk to!


----------



## chelsealynn (May 28, 2014)

For about the past week, we have had a groundhog visiting us in our backyard.  Atleast I think it is a groundhog  He (or she) is so big and cute.  This morning my boyfriend seen him fall into our pool.  Thankfully, he as able to get him (or her) out.  it was a lucky day for the groundhog because my boyfriend had to be in work two hours early or else he never would have seen him fall into the pool.  In previous years we have found various dead animals in the pool so I'm happy he's okay. We ended up seeing him out and about this evening. 

This is a picture of him from the other day.  It doesn't even look real.  Makes me laugh every time I look at it.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> For about the past week, we have had a groundhog visiting us in our backyard.  Atleast I think it is a groundhog  He (or she) is so big and cute.  This morning my boyfriend seen him fall into our pool.  Thankfully, he as able to get him (or her) out.  it was a lucky day for the groundhog because my boyfriend had to be in work two hours early or else he never would have seen him fall into the pool.  In previous years we have found various dead animals in the pool so I'm happy he's okay. We ended up seeing him out and about this evening.
> 
> This is a picture of him from the other day.  It doesn't even look real.  Makes me laugh every time I look at it.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness it's SO CUTE!  :wub:


----------



## chelsealynn (May 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Oh my goodness it's SO CUTE!  :wub:


I know.  We have become quite enamored with him at my house.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 28, 2014)

We love our groundhogs they are so cute!  The puppies and I are also huge fans of the bunnies and the squirrels.  Voles (field mice) on the other hand are the worst--I have declared war on their entire species!  Do not eat my plants you horrid furry creatures!  I hate that they eat the roots or bulbs of the plants.  If they just nibbled on the top I would not be nearly so mad!  Rant over.  :scared:


----------



## sparklegirl (May 28, 2014)

I was out of town this weekend so I am so behind! Did I read somewhere that a gift went I already?!? So excited to start seeing reveals!

I still haven't purchased my gift yet...still editing my carts!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 28, 2014)

Waaaaaa!  I wanted to upload a ton of puppy pictures into an album on MUT, but each time I try to upload one, it tells me there is a server error!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 28, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> We love our groundhogs they are so cute! The puppies and I are also huge fans of the bunnies and the squirrels. Voles (field mice) on the other hand are the worst--I have declared war on their entire species! Do not eat my plants you horrid furry creatures! I hate that they eat the roots or bulbs of the plants. If they just nibbled on the top I would not be nearly so mad! Rant over. :scared:


We have those too and they are definitely evil!! They have tunnels down the half the block and my poor azalea is barely hanging on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> now the puppy on the other hand, goes right up to my pots and bites the leaves off my flowers and goes into the garden and eats the mulch lol there's definetly a war going on!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (May 28, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> I was out of town this weekend so I am so behind! Did I read somewhere that a gift went I already?!? So excited to start seeing reveals!
> 
> I still haven't purchased my gift yet...still editing my carts!


Yup I just got the text telling me it was delivered this morning.


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 28, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> I was out of town this weekend so I am so behind! Did I read somewhere that a gift went I already?!? So excited to start seeing reveals!
> 
> I still haven't purchased my gift yet...still editing my carts!


 Already? I thought we didn't mail out until July? My stuff isn't even wrapped yet, did I miss something?


----------



## Lolo22 (May 28, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Yup I just got the text telling me it was delivered this morning.


Boo, then it wasn't me because my mail doesn't come this early.  Can't wait for squid spoilers!!


----------



## meaganola (May 28, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Already? I thought we didn't mail out until July? My stuff isn't even wrapped yet, did I miss something?


@@tweakabell is an overachiever! You haven't missed anything. (I haven't even started shopping.)


----------



## tulosai (May 28, 2014)

OMG OMG!! I hope your FGC will post ASAP to show us what she got!!!!!!

And thanks so much everyone for the hugs and well wishes.  I am feeling better today   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (May 28, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Boo, then it wasn't me because my mail doesn't come this early.  Can't wait for squid spoilers!!


Yup must be someone on the east coast! (Which actually I am but there's no chance in anything that my mail came this early either).


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 28, 2014)

@@meaganola Thank you, I nearly got a panic attack there for a minute


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 28, 2014)

Spoiler



































Maybe I can get a couple pics to load this way! Yea!  It worked--Puppy pictures for all!


----------



## tweakabell (May 28, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @@tweakabell is an overachiever! You haven't missed anything. (I haven't even started shopping.)


No Tweakabell is a woman who has to go to NM in Jun to argue with an insurance company who should have just paid my medical bills because their damn client hit our car at a frickin red light and then wants to curl up and hide with her husband in Jul.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 28, 2014)

A tip to everyone on how I remember the shipping deadline: We get a long weekend for the 4th of July to wrap everything up, and then it's time to ship that Monday!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 28, 2014)

Just placed some very exciting Birchbox orders!!!  Wheeee!!! Can't wait to see if any of the pick two's have exciting extras to add  :w00t:


----------



## tweakabell (May 28, 2014)

Ugh, I don't wanna feel sick :angry: I'm hoping it's lack of sleep not something real

I'm gonna head back to bed ladies. Hopefully my FGC will come entertain you all while I'm gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklegirl (May 28, 2014)

So excited to see the first reveals post!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 28, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my goshhhh- adorable!! love animal pics. I have a mini doxen!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 28, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> oh my goshhhh- adorable!! love animal pics. I have a mini doxen!


That was my first dog as a little girl!  They are so cute!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 28, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> That was my first dog as a little girl!  They are so cute!


Awww! They really are! My fiance &amp; I joke we are going to have a farm one day and we'll just have tons of weenie dogs running around!  Then again, every dog is cute to me!! I just want want to pick them all up and cuddle.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 28, 2014)

Everyone needs to go home and check their front step!  The anticipation is killing me :w00t:


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 28, 2014)

I know--I am dying to check my PO Box today!


----------



## tulosai (May 28, 2014)

yes come on person, OPEN THE BOX!!!!!!!


----------



## meaganola (May 28, 2014)

It must be someone on the East Coast based on the delivery time, so I can cross myself off the potential recipient list. SO WHO IS IT?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 28, 2014)

Whoever get it has got to show us! I'm excited to see the first reveal.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!

I HAVE A PACKAGE FROM TWEAKABELL!!!!!!!!#

DYING. SO EXCITED. LITERALLY JUST WOKE UP AND AM NOT FULLY FUNCTIONING BUT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I HAVE A PACKAGE FROM TWEAKABELL!!!!!!!!#
> 
> DYING. SO EXCITED. LITERALLY JUST WOKE UP AND AM NOT FULLY FUNCTIONING BUT !!!!!!!!!!


Show us!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tulosai (May 28, 2014)

Yes please pictures!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

Should I open it!? It's so early.

I need to fix my own reveal thread lol


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 28, 2014)

Not like we are needy or anything!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 28, 2014)

Open eeeet!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

This is the biggest package I've EVER received. Ever.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Should I open it!? It's so early.
> 
> I need to fix my own reveal thread lol


How is that even a question!  OPEN IT!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> This is the biggest package I've EVER received. Ever.


OPEN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tulosai (May 28, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> How is that even a question!  OPEN IT!


Yes THIS!!!!! You can't possibly expect us to all wait to live vicariously!!!!!


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 28, 2014)

@ You are being a box teaser


----------



## jennm149 (May 28, 2014)

Do eeet, open ze package ...

ETA:  you can't see my waving my fingers like I'm casting a spell.  But I am.


----------



## meaganola (May 28, 2014)

Aaahhhh! I thought you were just wondering if you should open the thread! Open that bad boy! FREE THE SQUID!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

Dammit. I still don't have my mod powers. @ can you open the reveal thread? I can at least post pictures of the box for now. It's so adorable!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (May 28, 2014)

Yay!!!  Give us something!! A box flap or a scrap of tape!!! Or a tentacle haha


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 28, 2014)

You know we are literally throwing stuff at our computers now!  Post pictures!


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 28, 2014)

I'm Kermit flailing over here


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

LOL I'm going as fast as I can! 2 minutes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 28, 2014)

But that is forever!   :bringiton:   ldlad:


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 28, 2014)

Pee break! Everyone run before the pictures post!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 28, 2014)

Yea!!!!!  I want to put "Open for Squid" on everything now!


----------



## tulosai (May 28, 2014)

yaaaaaaaay now open it!!!! must.... see....squid.....


----------



## jennm149 (May 28, 2014)

Good grief that box is HUGE!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Good grief that box is HUGE!


It's FIFTEEN POUNDS.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

I CANT BELIEVE THIS IS HAPPENING! I LEGIT FEEL LIKE CINDERELLA AND I STILL HAVENT OPENED IT!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 28, 2014)

OMG lol at the writing on the box!!  FREE THE SQUID!!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 28, 2014)

HOLY CRAP 15 pounds!!!!!!


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 28, 2014)

15 pounds is a lotta calamari!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

@tweakabelllll where are youuu? I can't open it without her!

ETA: Online I mean lol


----------



## tweakabell (May 28, 2014)

OMG im half awake and you people are killing me,too funny.  I have to go take Advil but i'll be back in a flash


----------



## jennm149 (May 28, 2014)

We need a live blog stream for these unboxings ... preferably with video!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 28, 2014)

Now I totally want calamari!  YUMMY!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> OMG im half awake and you people are killing me,too funny.  I have to go take Advil but i'll be back in a flash


Hahaha I JUST woke up and saw something on my table. And then screamed when I saw what it was. And then came here. And that's where we're at!


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 28, 2014)

Anyone else literally bouncing in their seat?

ETA spelling


----------



## tweakabell (May 28, 2014)

I feel like someone ran me over with a truck. Ugh. Hopefully my Advil will kick in soon. Don't let them pressure you into opening if you don't want to. You're perfectly free to let that giant box sit in your house and taunt you forever if you like.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 28, 2014)

Maybe....

I feel like I have had too much caffeine, but I have not had any!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

Ok. I'm probably going to pee my pants if I don't open it already sooooo give me a bit to open and probably cry and attempt to take pictures. And prepare yourself for awesome because...well, it's @tweakabell. It's going to be awesome.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I feel like someone ran me over with a truck. Ugh. Hopefully my Advil will kick in soon. Don't let them pressure you into opening if you don't want to. You're perfectly free to let that giant box sit in your house and taunt you forever if you like.


Hahaha I can't! I already can't take it. It's calling to me.


----------



## tweakabell (May 28, 2014)

LMAO oh yea, no pressure or anything.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 28, 2014)

Oh right, peer pressure is bad!  (DO IT!!!!)


----------



## meaganola (May 28, 2014)

Eh, just report inappropriate package opening and posting to one of the mods running this swap. OH WAIT. FREE THE SQUID!


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 28, 2014)

OK just open, post photos. Then repack and hide it in a closet until July. If your memory is like mine you'll be surprised all over again


----------



## Lolo22 (May 28, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Eh, just report inappropriate package opening and posting to one of the mods running this swap. OH WAIT. *FREE THE SQUID!*


I think you came up with the Midsummer team slogan :lol:


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 28, 2014)

This is an anything goes thread right?  Posting in only bunny slippers--perfectly OK!  (Although strangely not appreciated by all of my coworkers...but loved by others!)


----------



## bonita22 (May 28, 2014)

I would have opened that package the second I saw it. Then again I have absolutely no self control. I love reveals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 28, 2014)

I've made popcorn and cracked a fresh Diet Pepsi, I'm ready


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 28, 2014)

I am about to leave for home...must stop at PO and get snacks for reveal!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 28, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> I've made popcorn and cracked a fresh Diet Pepsi, I'm ready


I'm eating Peeps! Perfect reveal snack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (May 28, 2014)

We are dying here!!!!!

I can just picture all of us now. . . Throwing some random food at our kids/pets as we lock ourselves in a closet with some chocolate. . . All while pushing the reload button over &amp; over &amp; over again on this thread!


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 28, 2014)

@@trekkersangel Are you looking in my window?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 28, 2014)

Woohoo!!! Open the box! Open it! Open it!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

Prepare to my amazed. I'm basically in shock. 

I'm posting here because I still can't get to the reveal thread. We'll just have to move it later!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Prepare to my amazed. I'm basically in shock.
> 
> I'm posting here because I still can't get to the reveal thread. We'll just have to move it later!


Could you be any slower?!? Hahaha, just kidding! I'm just so excited!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 28, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Could you be any slower?!? Hahaha, just kidding! I'm just so excited!


Yes, that squid needs oxygen!!


----------



## tweakabell (May 28, 2014)

You guys are so silly. It's just a box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I didn't even get everything I wanted in there.


----------



## jennm149 (May 28, 2014)

free the squid, free the squid ...


----------



## jennm149 (May 28, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> You guys are so silly. It's just a box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I didn't even get everything I wanted in there.


With a box weighing 15 pounds, I can't imagine what could possibly NOT be in there!


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 28, 2014)

Can I call dibs on Tweakabell for my Secret Santa this Christmas? Just asking....


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 28, 2014)

Reveal thread is open! (Sorry, had to pick up those pesky kids from school and get some groceries! I don't know why they need to keep eating, I swear I just fed them yesterday...)

FREE THE SQUID!!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 28, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> free the squid, free the squid ...


There are at least 3 other people who can hear me giggling by myself in my office right now  :rotfl:

eta: and bouncing in my chair like a crackhead.....


----------



## tweakabell (May 28, 2014)

Lmao

One of her bands(one of my favorites) hails from my hometown. On their site they had a screenprint of their Folsom show poster(right around the corner from me) but once I packed what I had nothing else was going to fit in that box.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 28, 2014)

Oh here I guess this will help - We're movin' the party, y'all!   :mussical:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132483-a-midsummer-nights-dream-2014-the-reveal-thread/


----------



## jennm149 (May 28, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> There are at least 3 other people who can hear me giggling by myself in my office right now  :rotfl:
> 
> eta: and bouncing in my chair like a crackhead.....


Fair enough -- since you started it!

And now -- will this thread list perilously to once side as we all rush to the reveal thread?


----------



## tweakabell (May 28, 2014)

Yes but only temporarily  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Once this one is over we can go back to shopping for awhile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (May 28, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Fair enough -- since you started it!
> 
> And now -- will this thread list perilously to once side as we all rush to the reveal thread?


@@meaganola coined the phrase but I think I might have started the chanting lol oppsies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 28, 2014)

I think we all must put the official slogan on our packages from now on!


----------



## nikkimouse (May 28, 2014)

I love you guys sooooo much   this thread always puts me in a good mood.  the sheer happiness because someone got a package.  I love this soooo much i can't wait for more packages to start rolling in.


----------



## tweakabell (May 28, 2014)

Ok the other thread is exhausting. I much prefer the slower pace and chit chat over here. I don't believe z only has one more week of school. 2 weeks til I have to drive to NM and approx 8wks til Hubby! This is going to fly by if the beginning of this year has been any indication.


----------



## tulosai (May 28, 2014)

I just had a gift epiphany! a gifphany?


----------



## sparklegirl (May 28, 2014)

I sat down with my extras with ever intent to wrap them all pretty. Somehow I ended up reorganizing my stash. Oops!!

I also realized I have no clue where I put the coola sample I got from birchbox and that makes me sad, I was super excited to try it!


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 28, 2014)

When I wrap packages it always looks as if a toddler with less than stellar eye-hand coordination did them. That reveal was so much fun, just imagine how off our rockers we are all going to be in July. Anyone else going nuts trying to figure out who their Fairy Godmother is?


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 28, 2014)

You might go insane by the time you find out! I figure I will never be able to guess correctly--it has never been one of my superpowers!


----------



## lovepink (May 28, 2014)

I know of 3 people who are NOT my FGM!  I am not 100% sure who all is participating this round so I only have posts in this thread to go off of.  I am keeping track though! I highly doubt I will figure it out.

I also have 3 Sephora packages coming in tomorrow, my UD order has shipped and Too Faced is pending.  I keep finding stuff I want to buy!


----------



## meaganola (May 28, 2014)

I know one person who isn't my FGM! I'm deliberately not trying to figure out who it *is*, though.  I'm all about spoilers for subscription boxes, but I have no desire to ruin the surprise here!

ETA:  I know with absolutely certainty that my FGM isn't Tweakabell.  Just in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 29, 2014)

BAH. this new site.... i really miss how the old site would tell you the number of unread posts. i did the star thing from my phone and it took me to the last post so i missed five pages of this thread and had no clue there was a reveal! i'm so excited!!!

does this mean i can mail my fgc her package early too?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 29, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> BAH. this new site.... i really miss how the old site would tell you the number of unread posts. i did the star thing from my phone and it took me to the last post so i missed five pages of this thread and had no clue there was a reveal! i'm so excited!!!
> 
> *does this mean i can mail my fgc her package early too?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


 DO IT. 

I'd mail mine right now, but I'm still waiting on an order.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> DO IT.
> 
> I'd mail mine right now, but I'm still waiting on an order.


i might! I'm traveling for interviews next week so i might pick up some fun treats in the cities i'm flying into.  (literally, fly in. interview. fly out.)

I just re-read my own wishlist... jeebus. i say "lippie" like in EVERY line. hahah i think that makes my preferences to my FGM fairly clear! I also am drooling at all of the NYX lipsticks that i never knew existed.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 29, 2014)

Ok, I updated the first post of the reveal thread with instructions on how to upload images and put them in a spoiler! 

I am deeeecently tired right now, so if something doesn't make sense please let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And if there's anything else you guys want added or have questions on, post them here or send me, @@meaganola, or @ a PM. 

ETA: Oh shoot. I just realized all of those instructions are for the desktop site. Time to figure out mobile! Update coming soon. 

ETA: Wait. Wait. Is there seriously not a way to add images on the mobile site? I guess I always use the desktop one, even on my phone.


----------



## tweakabell (May 29, 2014)

On mobile you have to use the full version, it's a PITA.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 29, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> On mobile you have to use the full version, it's a PITA.


What the actual F. 

I had heard complaints about adding pictures on mobile, but I thought it was just complicated, not non-existent!  &lt;_&lt;

I just ended up plugging my phone into my computer &amp; uploading from my desktop.


----------



## tweakabell (May 29, 2014)

I use dropbox now since I'm trying not to use the port on the new phone. The port was broken long before the screen was, one of the reasons I chose not to upgrade was I had just bought a wireless charging back for my old phone lol


----------



## Lolo22 (May 29, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> On mobile you have to use the full version, it's a PITA.


It really is, and the landscape photos rotating is seriously driving me batty.
I have no clue who my FGM is but I think she's a stealthy ninja because everytime I've looked at who viewed my profile (I can't help it!!) it's like all new people and i haven't seen any of the names twice.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 29, 2014)

Ok, everyone click on @@Lolo22 to confuse her!  ldlad:  (I want the devil emoticons back, but this will just have to do!)


----------



## meaganola (May 29, 2014)

I get a lot of views by people who I know aren't even in this swap (lots of newbies!), so I definitely have no clue. On the stalker rather than stalkee side, I'm constantly popping into everyone's dreamlists just because! I actually have a bookmark folder with all of those saved, so I can have a window with all of them open with just one click.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 29, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> It really is, and the landscape photos rotating is seriously driving me batty.
> 
> I have no clue who my FGM is but I think she's a stealthy ninja because everytime I've looked at who viewed my profile (I can't help it!!) it's like all new people and i haven't seen any of the names twice.


Poo. I didn't realize you can look at who viewed your profile. Where is that?


----------



## Lolo22 (May 29, 2014)

Haha I don't have the full list of everyone so it would be too much work to try to figure out anyway.  I always log out to view my FGC's so she can't see me if I'm not there! mwahaha h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@ (you have no mentions button for some reason?) It's in your profile but it only shows the last 5 views so it all depends on when you look at it.  You can turn it off in your settings if you don't want the temptation. I'm just a nosey curious George :blush: .

eta:  also what @@meaganola said.  I think we've all been popping in each others profiles &amp; dream lists so it's really not indicative of much anyway.


----------



## meaganola (May 29, 2014)

@@Lolo22 I used the links from the survey thread! They're all right there.


----------



## Jac13 (May 29, 2014)

I would like to apologize to my Fairy Godmother for not posting. I have been dealing with a lot of stuff and just been overwhelm. I promise I will post wish list during my lunch. If you have brought items, no worries I am sure I will enjoy.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 29, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @@Lolo22 I used the links from the survey thread! They're all right there.


I think this makes me an idiot for asking, but where's 'there'?  I know you were going to link them all in some super snazzy way but I never really figured out where the links ended up.  I looked all over in the SS forum. Sorry if it's obvious, my brain doesn't really turn on until after lunch :wacko: .


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 29, 2014)

@@Lolo22 i turned on the "view last 5 visitors" setting...then turned it off. it felt wrong lol


----------



## meaganola (May 29, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I think this makes me an idiot for asking, but where's 'there'? I know you were going to link them all in some super snazzy way but I never really figured out where the links ended up. I looked all over in the SS forum. Sorry if it's obvious, my brain doesn't really turn on until after lunch :wacko: .


In the first post in the survey thread and before the survey itself, there's a spoiler box. That's the Godchild Directory. Click on that to open the spoiler box, and the links on each name takes you to that Godchild's survey post. If they have a dreamlist, they should have that link in their survey post.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 29, 2014)

meaganola said:


> In the first post in the survey thread and before the survey itself, there's a spoiler box. That's the Godchild Directory. Click on that to open the spoiler box, and the links on each name takes you to that Godchild's survey post. If they have a dreamlist, they should have that link in their survey post.


Derp! There it is!! Better take lunch early today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@ - it only adds to the mystery!  I'm naughty though.  My bf has to hide my presents at his parents house because I will go through the whole house until I find them. :hehe: I love surprises but I'm very hard to surprise!


----------



## trekkersangel (May 29, 2014)

I don't know if everybody's turned off their "last 5 visitors" button so every single day I randomly click people's profiles to help everyone out.  I swear everyone on this thread is going to think I'm their fairy godmother because I click so often.  he he he.  When I go to REALLY stalk my REAL fairy godchild, I completely log out &amp; go on her profile so it won't show me as a visitor whether I've done a "random" click on her profile that day or not.   h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

So ladies, watch out because I'm click happy.  When you see my face next to your 5 recent visitors consider it a friendly wave saying "Hi There!"  But you'll never know if I'm your godmother or not. . . .   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 29, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> @ - it only adds to the mystery!  I'm naughty though.  My bf has to hide my presents at his parents house because I will go through the whole house until I find them. :hehe: I love surprises but I'm very hard to surprise!


hahahha. thats me too! i hate surprises! but this one is one where i'm trying to be extra good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (May 29, 2014)

Does anyone know where the "Keep it Going" Penpal thread is?  I haven't found it since the changeover and I know some of you were in that group too from the last SS.


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 29, 2014)

I just ordered the one thing my FGC absolutely wanted. Now to figure out the extras.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 29, 2014)

My FGC's big gift is arriving today! I am waiting on it's arrival to continue shopping but I have an idea of how I want my gift to look. I'm thinking of making a pinterest page for it so that I can keep all of my ideas together.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 29, 2014)

I'm at a complete standstill for my FGC until June.  My financial aid is being super wonky so I have to wait until the money things happen.  However, I did just get a ton of stuff that I ordered randomly so I'm really excited!  Need to start putting it all together!


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 29, 2014)

I have to apologize to my FGM. I haven't been posting much the last couple off months, because I hate the new setup. It's too confusing. I am now starting to post again, but not as much. I'll try to follow the conversation, but like @ said, you can't jump to last read. It makes it difficult to keep up and remember where you left off .


----------



## jennm149 (May 29, 2014)

@ttanner - you can jump to the last post you read, but only if you use the full site. I'm on a Kindle Fire at home and the bigger screen makes that easier. The full site on a phone is pretty much impossible. After getting pictures going, this (jump to last read) is the feature I hope is the next priority for the mobile version.


----------



## kellsbells (May 29, 2014)

Dera FGM,

I've linked my Facebook account in my profile just in case, you know...you need an extra way to stalk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Also, don't be afraid to friend me if you want to ladies, just msg me your MUT screen name so i know who you are, i'm all sorts of paranoid about friending randoms.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (May 29, 2014)

kellsbells said:


> Dera FGM,
> 
> I've linked my Facebook account in my profile just in case, you know...you need an extra way to stalk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Also, don't be afraid to friend me if you want to ladies, just msg me your MUT screen name so i know who you are, i'm all sorts of paranoid about friending randoms.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think I've pretty much friended everyone on this thread at this point. You're all my fairy buddies!


----------



## LadyK (May 29, 2014)

tulosai said:


> I broke up with my bf this night so was kind of low this morning but this thread is a nice pick me up like always.
> 
> Still waiting on most of the gifts for my FGC... so impatient! I do think I'm just about done buying though so now I just need to swap my stash and get everything pretty! I am even thinking about a DIY project but I am just sooooooo hopeless at crafts that I really don't know.


So sorry to hear this.  Hugs and happiness sent your way.


----------



## DragonChick (May 29, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> hahahha. thats me too! i hate surprises! but this one is one where i'm trying to be extra good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me three! I like the idea of randomly stalking pages to throw off the scent, bwaahaahaa.

I've got the "big ticket" present as well as a couple of smaller things, now I need to shop my sample stash and see if anything else stands out in the next few shopping trips of mine and I'll be all set. It also helps for me to pick a size box that I need to stick everything in so that I don't go beyond overboard (I can do this super easily, way too easily.).


----------



## tulosai (May 29, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> I don't know if everybody's turned off their "last 5 visitors" button so every single day I randomly click people's profiles to help everyone out.  I swear everyone on this thread is going to think I'm their fairy godmother because I click so often.  he he he.  When I go to REALLY stalk my REAL fairy godchild, I completely log out &amp; go on her profile so it won't show me as a visitor whether I've done a "random" click on her profile that day or not.   h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> So ladies, watch out because I'm click happy.  When you see my face next to your 5 recent visitors consider it a friendly wave saying "Hi There!"  But you'll never know if I'm your godmother or not. . . .   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I also have been rando clicking a lot of profiles to throw people off the scent.

Finally got my second order for my FGC today! Love the pretties...

Still waiting on 3 more orders before it's ready to send.  Mine are shipping at the pace of snails...


----------



## tulosai (May 29, 2014)

kellsbells said:


> Dera FGM,
> 
> I've linked my Facebook account in my profile just in case, you know...you need an extra way to stalk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Also, don't be afraid to friend me if you want to ladies, just msg me your MUT screen name so i know who you are, i'm all sorts of paranoid about friending randoms.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes if anyone wants an extra FB or instagram!!! (sorry I love instagram) friend just PM me... more friends is always better but I also am trying to stay away from the randoms.


----------



## jennm149 (May 29, 2014)

To my FGM -- I have turned off the last 5 feature as soon as I signed up for the new site, so stalk away. I'd honestly rather be surprised!

As far as seeing me pop up as having looked at your profile, it's usually fat -fingering on my phone. On the old site, an ff would usually end at the "report this post " screen, but now it goes to a profile. But maybe I am stalking you -- muah ha ha!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 29, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Yes if anyone wants an extra FB or instagram!!! (sorry I love instagram) friend just PM me... more friends is always better but I also am trying to stay away from the randoms.


Yes!  Same here! would love to catch up with all of you on other forms of social media!


----------



## chelsealynn (May 29, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Still waiting on 3 more orders before it's ready to send. Mine are shipping at the pace of snails...


My packages are taking forever to ship as well.  I have 3 or 4 orders placed and one has shipped and the others haven't and I placed them all last week.  It's seriously driving me crazy.  I just want to look at everything and plan on how I'm going to present it all. *pout*


----------



## Jac13 (May 29, 2014)

Where is the view last 5 visitors button? I know it's a shame but I am still figuring this new site.


----------



## Jac13 (May 29, 2014)

So I was lucky enough to get free movie screening passes to see Maleficent last night. It was amazing!!! I love all the movie inspired jewelry and makeup that's out. The story kind of remind me of Wicked, which is one of my all time favorite plays, in the sense we see the inner workings of the suppose villain. That's all I will say. I will definitely buy it once it comes on Blue Ray.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 29, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Yes if anyone wants an extra FB or instagram!!! (sorry I love instagram) friend just PM me... more friends is always better but I also am trying to stay away from the randoms.


Same here if anyone wants a friend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm always on FB and I finally just got instagram but it's really fun so far!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 29, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> So I was lucky enough to get free movie screening passes to see Maleficent last night. It was amazing!!! I love all the movie inspired jewelry and makeup that's out. The story kind of remind me of Wicked, which is one of my all time favorite plays, in the sense we see the inner workings of the suppose villain. That's all I will say. I will definitely buy it once it comes on Blue Ray.


Awesome! It looks so good, I really want to see that!


----------



## meaganola (May 29, 2014)

I'm supposed to see it with a friend on Saturday! I have Malefic nail polish (from Geek Chic Cosmetics) ready to roll for that viewing.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 29, 2014)

Spoiler Alert! My FGC will be getting her gifts packed in this adorable Baggu Big Bag tote from Birchbox! (I feel safe sharing this because it's an idea we were talking about earlier in the thread, not something my FGC requested!)


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 29, 2014)

Love the bag!  Very cute!  Mine is getting a bag from an unspecified location!


----------



## meaganola (May 29, 2014)

I need to see if I can get a box from a certain local institution that will fit inside a shipping box. I'm not sure they will give me a box, though. Or if it will fit in a shipping box.


----------



## tulosai (May 29, 2014)

I also got a bag for my FGC but I can't post it as it would* majorly *narrow down who I got.  It's a big ol beach bag though, I  think/hope she'll like it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 29, 2014)

I also have a little box that I'm going to put in the bag. I feel like Yzma from Emperor's New Groove - "...and then I'll put that box into another box, and then I'll mail it to myself!" (Well, not to myself. To my FGC.) "It's brilliant brilliant brilliant, I tell you! Genius, I say!"

I have seen that movie way too many times, obviously!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 29, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Spoiler Alert! My FGC will be getting her gifts packed in this adorable Baggu Big Bag tote from Birchbox! (I feel safe sharing this because it's an idea we were talking about earlier in the thread, not something my FGC requested!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! I just bought my FGC her tote bag. Its this really cool aztec printed tote from American Eagle, they had an additional 60% off their clearance so I managed to nab it for under $8


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 29, 2014)

Does anyone do Twitter?  Because of work restrictions, I cannot do FB.  I am @BoxMeBaby if you want to hear non important things like why Ben and Jerry's is EVIL for changing their Coffee Heath Bar Crunch ice cream and ruining my life.


----------



## tweakabell (May 29, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Does anyone do Twitter?  Because of work restrictions, I cannot do FB.  I am @BoxMeBaby if you want to hear non important things like why Ben and Jerry's is EVIL for changing their Coffee Heath Bar Crunch ice cream and ruining my life.


That's my favorite flavor. I still like it but it's so different from when I first started eating it like a decade ago. Coffee ice cream, huge broken candy bar pieces, the end. Now it's got, like toffee swirls that make me think the candy bar has melted and like chocolate shavings and maybe half a heath bar lol I still love the combo too much to give it up though :wub:


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 29, 2014)

@@puppymomofthree followed you! I mainly use twitter for giveaway entries LOL. I just *can't* seem to get too interested in twitter!

Do we have a social media follow me thread? I know we have one for IG. would love to connect with you girls on other sites since sometimes I just lurk MUT.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 29, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> @@puppymomofthree followed you! I mainly use twitter for giveaway entries LOL. I just *can't* seem to get too interested in twitter!
> 
> Do we have a social media follow me thread? I know we have one for IG. would love to connect with you girls on other sites since sometimes I just lurk MUT.


There's a Twitter one somewhere too. Maybe the blogger area?

I just put all of mine in my signature. I get so excited when I get friend requests/follows from ladies on here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (May 29, 2014)

I'm going to pick up a tote bag this weekend. I can't wait to send out my present.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> There's a Twitter one somewhere too. Maybe the blogger area?
> 
> I just put all of mine in my signature. I get so excited when I get friend requests/follows from ladies on here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


How do I do that?!?!  Adding you now btw.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (May 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> There's a Twitter one somewhere too. Maybe the blogger area?
> 
> I just put all of mine in my signature. I get so excited when I get friend requests/follows from ladies on here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am twitter friending and instagramfriending now!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 29, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> How do I do that?!?!  Adding you now btw.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Go into your signature &amp; type in 'Twitter' or 'Facebook' or whatever. Then highlight it &amp; click the link button with the little green plus sign &amp; put the URL for your page.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (May 29, 2014)

ok pretty much following everyone who has stuff in their siggy at this point.... clearly this is my new obsession...


----------



## nikkimouse (May 29, 2014)

I just added my instagram and twitter to my sig too  Follow ME!!!!  lol I'm more active on ig then twitter.


----------



## trekkersangel (May 29, 2014)

ha ha ha.  I just added my "Krazy Kingdom" blog to my signature.  Fairy Godmother, if you REALLY want to get to know me just click on there.  It basically shows you what life is like when you have 6 kids!  You'll get a good laugh for sure.

This is really fun getting to know you all.  I'm enjoying this a lot.  You guys are so much fun.


----------



## tulosai (May 29, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> ha ha ha.  I just added my "Krazy Kingdom" blog to my signature.  Fairy Godmother, if you REALLY want to get to know me just click on there.  It basically shows you what life is like when you have 6 kids!  You'll get a good laugh for sure.
> 
> This is really fun getting to know you all.  I'm enjoying this a lot.  You guys are so much fun.


OMG your blog is awesome.  That transformers cake... and the disneyland.... sooooo cute!

On a more shallow note I LOVE your lippies in the pics of you.  They are so pretty!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 29, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> Just noticed your new profile pic! beautiful!!!
> 
> on another note, I feel like the only one who hasn't bought their FGC anything yet! I've shopped my stash already but trying to carefully plan what to buy!


I haven't yet, either, since I've had a lot of expenses with moving, etc. But I do have a few items I stashed away for this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Shopping will start soon!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 29, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Same here if anyone wants a friend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm always on FB and I finally just got instagram but it's really fun so far!


Me too! My stuff is in my signature, I'm always down for more friends.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (May 29, 2014)

I really do love all of you so much.  I am so grateful I found this forum.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 29, 2014)

Awww, I like you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (May 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Awww, I like you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Notice she doesn't love us. :lol:

Should we be offended?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 29, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> That's my favorite flavor. I still like it but it's so different from when I first started eating it like a decade ago. Coffee ice cream, huge broken candy bar pieces, the end. Now it's got, like toffee swirls that make me think the candy bar has melted and like chocolate shavings and maybe half a heath bar lol I still love the combo too much to give it up though :wub:


They just changed it from Heath Bars to generic toffee bars that are much thicker and not nearly as good! I literally cried!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 29, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Notice she doesn't love us. :lol:
> 
> Should we be offended?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


She likes us and loves you! Watch out Hubby!


----------



## tweakabell (May 29, 2014)

UGH it was already annoying. Thankfully I don't eat it often. Hopefully it won't be a big issue. I'm very set in my ways I don't know what I'll do if I have to find something new.


----------



## Jac13 (May 29, 2014)

You latest are pulling off the stops. I can't wait to see the reveals and all the different bags.


----------



## meaganola (May 29, 2014)

One of my housemates just after I graduated from college went to the university right down the road from the Ben &amp; Jerry's factory/outlet.  They used to go there and get all of the oopsie ice cream that was sold at a huge discount.  According to her, it was mostly ice cream that had *too much* of whatever was being mixed in, like Rainforest Crunch (RIP), cherries, chocolate, cookies, etc.  

ETA:  I find it amusing that Steve Ballmer will be the new owner of the Clippers.  Paul Allen owns the Trailblazers.  Bill Gates needs to find a team to buy now, preferably one that needs to relocate and will happily move to Seattle.  *Still* furious over Sonicsgate even though I'm a native PDXer (born right before tipoff on a game night, if I read the team history correct) who moved back here almost six years ago.


----------



## tweakabell (May 29, 2014)

Ugh looks like I'm going to have to get a job. No idea how this is going to work, I have no one to watch Z and hate people with a passion. I'm pretty sure that makes me prime employee material right?


----------



## tulosai (May 29, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Ugh looks like I'm going to have to get a job. No idea how this is going to work, I have no one to watch Z and hate people with a passion. I'm pretty sure that makes me prime employee material right?


Sorry to hear that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I will say that while I'd definitely give up work if I could do so financially, work's not _always _ so bad...I have had very good and very bad moments at all my jobs just like all areas of life I guess. Maybe you can find one somewhere where you don't have to interact much or at all with stupid people?


----------



## trekkersangel (May 29, 2014)

@@tweakabell open an etsy shop &amp; free the squids! Heaven knows I'd buy one!!!!!


----------



## chelsealady (May 29, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> @@tweakabell open an etsy shop &amp; free the squids! Heaven knows I'd buy one!!!!!


That's a good idea. I would by a squid.


----------



## tweakabell (May 29, 2014)

I've had jobs like that. I love them, I hole up in a room and just get to churn crap out. The issue is getting them. The ones I've gotten have been referrals, I suck at interviews.


----------



## lovepink (May 29, 2014)

Catching up on this thread was the best part of my day!  Not going to quote everyone but chip in:

1) I may or may not have stalked my FGC after I logged out of MUT to copy their dream list and add it as a document I can refer to on my computer so I am not contanstly clicking their profile.  I also condensed/highlighted key things from their list that I keep in a notepad in my purse so if I am out and about and am like "wait what color x does she hate?" I can refer to it

2) I have lots of things purchased for my FGC including tote bag and wrapping paper.  I have a color scheme in my head I am determined to make happen

3) Yay social media!  You all make me want to link to my social media but all my settings are to private and I am sure people would be bored by my constant makeup/dog posts

@@tweakabell maybe you can get a job you can do late at night like data entry while Z is asleep.  I would try a temp agency first.  The jobs are shorter and you can tailor it more to you/yours/Z's schedule.  Good luck and sorry that you have to search in the first place.


----------



## tweakabell (May 29, 2014)

I had an etsy shop for bridal stuff. People would like it and then never buy. It eventually got to where I stopped reupping the listings. (I know I've had my hand in a lot of jars. I don't like to be idle.)

Those squids would be outrageously priced. Material is so expensive now.


----------



## tweakabell (May 29, 2014)

School lets out in a week there is no Z's schedule she's mine, all mine for 2 months lol and I'll be gone for a week in the middle of Jun. Honestly, I'm just not sure how this is going to work out. I know hubby likes the new job and its an awesome opportunity but I wish it paid a little better.


----------



## tweakabell (May 29, 2014)

I'm just stressing, ladies. It'll work out it always does somehow, usually in the strangest ways that make my life annoying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but it works out


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 29, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Catching up on this thread was the best part of my day!  Not going to quote everyone but chip in:
> 
> *1) I may or may not have stalked my FGC after I logged out of MUT to copy their dream list and add it as a document I can refer to on my computer so I am not contanstly clicking their profile.  I also condensed/highlighted key things from their list that I keep in a notepad in my purse so if I am out and about and am like "wait what color x does she hate?" I can refer to it*
> 
> ...


I did this too! Printed it out &amp; stuck it in my purse cause when I go shopping, I'm like Ohhh my gosh, look at all the pretties!!! &amp; I get carried away and my mind goes blank so then I consult the list.


----------



## lovepink (May 29, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> I did this too! Printed it out &amp; stuck it in my purse cause when I go shopping, I'm like Ohhh my gosh, look at all the pretties!!! &amp; I get carried away and my mind goes blank so then I consult the list.


Haha yes this!  It is so me I would be like "wait what did she say she liked?"  I love having it so handy dandy!

Also this is off topic for the swap but still MUT related but how do you "add" friends? I see people who have added me as I friend and I want to reciprocate but I cannot figure it out.  It makes me feel like MUT doesn't want me to have friends!  TIA!


----------



## tweakabell (May 29, 2014)

I did too. People were staring in Walgreens cuz it was a giant packet lol that and I was crawling on my knees in the clearance aisle.


----------



## Momma4 (May 29, 2014)

Magical mom I freaking love that bag you got for your fgc.  And, tweakabell I know things will work out for you, for good people they always do even if it is not in the way we intended.  I have been unable to find time to really catch up lately but you all are so funny with the FREE THE SQUID.  Things my way have been super busy, but when are they not.  I have been busy getting donations for a silent auction and putting together a fundraiser that is to be held in a few weeks or our son.  He will be attending a special school starting in august that costs each month as much as our house note does.  Our 4 year old was just termed as having auditory processing disorder coupled with his third set of ear tubes.  Stressful, chaotic, and fun life of a mom with 4, 3 born in 3 years


----------



## tweakabell (May 29, 2014)

I think its just been a crazy few years, I'm wishing things would settle down lol

@@Momma4 hugs and here's hoping you have a wonderful auction


----------



## JHP07 (May 29, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Hello lovelies!  I'm moving the "Secret Santa" discussion to its own thread rather than continue to hijack the old SS thread.  We already have Fairy Signups (the updated Elves) and a discussion going on about what questions to add to the quiz this time.  HUGE thanks to @@meaganola for all of her assistance and I'm officially appointing her my second in command.  We've decided on a Midsummer Night's Dream as our theme, and we will all be each other's Fairy (or Fairy Godmother), granting fashion dreams and makeup wishes.
> 
> The current schedule is:
> 
> ...


I'd like to confirm the gift-mailing period! Is it still early July or has it changed since the original proposed plan? I apologize if this has been discussed previously, I've been working 10+ hour days ever since I started my new job and haven't had much spare time to catch up on MUT threads. Thanks ladies!


----------



## tweakabell (May 29, 2014)

On a more fun note Z finished her apron with the fabric markers.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 29, 2014)

@@tweakabell   Awww how fun!! She looks like your mini-me!


----------



## LadyK (May 29, 2014)

I am looking for fun extra stuff for my FGC.  Any recommendations for cute accessories stores?  I looked at Target but didn't really see anything.


----------



## meaganola (May 29, 2014)

jpark107 said:


> I'd like to confirm the gift-mailing period! Is it still early July or has it changed since the original proposed plan? I apologize if this has been discussed previously, I've been working 10+ hour days ever since I started my new job and haven't had much spare time to catch up on MUT threads. Thanks ladies!


I have a FAQ/411 somewhere on my laptop.  Where is it…  Ah!  Here it is. In my email!



> Your moderators for this round are @, @, and @meaganola.  PM any of us if your Godchild needs to provide more information in their survey/dreamlist!  @ is the ringleader of this whole thing.  @meaganola is the Keeper of the Lists, so PM me if you want to be added to or removed from the Godchild Directory or Fairy Central.  @ takes the overnight shift!
> Since it can be *ahem* challenging to get back to any subforum (especially on mobile!), here's a link back to the main Secret Santa subforum: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/301-secret-santa/
> 
> We are following the same basic rules as Secret Santa 2013:
> ...


----------



## lovepink (May 29, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I am looking for fun extra stuff for my FGC.  Any recommendations for cute accessories stores?  I looked at Target but didn't really see anything.


If you have a Forever 21 near you they have some cute ones!  Lots of polka dots and fun spring colors.  They have the scarf like ones with the wires that were similar to the fancy ones Birchbox sent out a few years ago.  The prices were in the $3.80 range.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 29, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I am looking for fun extra stuff for my FGC.  Any recommendations for cute accessories stores?  I looked at Target but didn't really see anything.


Charming Charlie's is my favorite for cheap accessories!


----------



## utgal2004 (May 29, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Me too! My stuff is in my signature, I'm always down for more friends.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Love your new pic! Very hot


----------



## tweakabell (May 29, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> @@tweakabell Awww how fun!! She looks like your mini-me!


Yup, painted face and all lmao  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (May 29, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Yup, painted face and all lmao  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


She's beautiful, just like you!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 29, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I am looking for fun extra stuff for my FGC.  Any recommendations for cute accessories stores?  I looked at Target but didn't really see anything.


If I was your FGC a fun extra for me would be card stock, washi tape, and fun pens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Accessories stores - forever 21/for love 21 for some fun, affordable little things


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 29, 2014)

I feel kinda stressed. I want to give my girl everything!!


----------



## tweakabell (May 29, 2014)

Lol, nah tiny avatars are just flattering  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 29, 2014)

utgal2004 said:


> Love your new pic! Very hot


Thank youuuu  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I still have a card I made for you with my kids, btw...I didn't forget about you! I'm just completely useless. Moving and life things have made me MORE useless. But I do still have them! and for my other penpals, too...I have like five on my desk saying "GET ENVELOPES AND MAIL ME ALREADY, YOU LAZY MORON"...


----------



## dressupthedog (May 30, 2014)

This thread was so busy today! Why does it have to be busy on a day I was crazy busy all day? Okay, I'm done whining. Now all I want to do is find my FCG a fun bag to pack her gifts in.


----------



## LadyK (May 30, 2014)

Since this is the thread for everything, I have to share.  Hubby and I had our first ultrasound yesterday!  We got to see our little baby and hear its heartbeat.  It moved around a lot so I have named it squiggles.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I walked on air all day today.


----------



## dressupthedog (May 30, 2014)

LadyK, that is so exciting!


----------



## valeried44 (May 30, 2014)

@@LadyK  Congratulations!  All the best to you and lil' Squiggles!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (May 30, 2014)

Yay!! Hi Squiggles!


----------



## valeried44 (May 30, 2014)

Dang @@tweakabell, you're full of new looks today - love it! You do them all so well.


----------



## tweakabell (May 30, 2014)

Lol it's the no buy it's driving me insane so I have to do something other than shop. I have a short attention span at times.


----------



## klg534 (May 30, 2014)

To my fgm sorry for the lack of posts this week. I am at disneyland. ..and guess what everyone I got engaged! Crazy week. And I shopped for my fairy god child today in the park too! !!


----------



## tweakabell (May 30, 2014)

It's not just the no buy, it's stress about hubby, about the accident mediation. I usually dye my hair as another means of changing it up but that's off limits


----------



## tweakabell (May 30, 2014)

klg534 said:


> To my fgm sorry for the lack of posts this week. I am at disneyland. ..and guess what everyone I got engaged! Crazy week. And I shopped for my fairy god child today in the park too! !!


Congrats!! Loving the happy news today!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 30, 2014)

AHHHHH congrats @@klg534!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (May 30, 2014)

klg534 said:


> To my fgm sorry for the lack of posts this week. I am at disneyland. ..and guess what everyone I got engaged! Crazy week. And I shopped for my fairy god child today in the park too! !!


Congrats!  When you get access to a computer regularly (aka when vacation is over) you will have to tell us the story!

And you FGC is lucky!  Yay Disneyland!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 30, 2014)

klg534 said:


> To my fgm sorry for the lack of posts this week. I am at disneyland. ..and guess what everyone I got engaged! Crazy week. And I shopped for my fairy god child today in the park too! !!


CONGRATS!



LadyK said:


> Since this is the thread for everything, I have to share.  Hubby and I had our first ultrasound yesterday!  We got to see our little baby and hear its heartbeat.  It moved around a lot so I have named it squiggles.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I walked on air all day today.


Beautiful news! Congrats!!


----------



## chelsealady (May 30, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Since this is the thread for everything, I have to share. Hubby and I had our first ultrasound yesterday! We got to see our little baby and hear its heartbeat. It moved around a lot so I have named it squiggles.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I walked on air all day today.


Yeah squiggles!!!


----------



## chelsealady (May 30, 2014)

klg534 said:


> To my fgm sorry for the lack of posts this week. I am at disneyland. ..and guess what everyone I got engaged! Crazy week. And I shopped for my fairy god child today in the park too! !!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 30, 2014)

Wonderful news today ladies!  So happy for you both!  :hugs3:


----------



## jennm149 (May 30, 2014)

What a happy thread!  Best wishes to both @@LadyK and @@klg534!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 30, 2014)

@@LadyK @@klg534 Congratulations to you both!! Yay for such happy news!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (May 30, 2014)

I'm loving all of the great news!  I had a rough night at work that had me kind of down but I'm feeling a bit better now.  There's so much positivity here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 30, 2014)

Congrats @@LadyK and @@klg534 that is amazing news for both of you!  Babies!  And weddings!   :w00t:  So much fun!


----------



## utgal2004 (May 30, 2014)

Such wonderful news! An engagement and Baby Squiggles... So fun! Thanks for brightening my day. Love MUT ladies!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 30, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Since this is the thread for everything, I have to share.  Hubby and I had our first ultrasound yesterday!  We got to see our little baby and hear its heartbeat.  It moved around a lot so I have named it squiggles.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I walked on air all day today.


Yay! So happy for you and your little squiggles!!



klg534 said:


> To my fgm sorry for the lack of posts this week. I am at disneyland. ..and guess what everyone I got engaged! Crazy week. And I shopped for my fairy god child today in the park too! !!


Congratulations! So exciting!!


----------



## tweakabell (May 30, 2014)

I hate our new pool guy. He just left me a nasty note about the auto fill being off so I wrote him one right back. The auto fill leaks/wastes water all week. I'm not leaving it on. Our last pool guy had no issue filling the pool with the water main when it got low. He also doesn't clean crap. They're about to raise our rent so I'm going to be paying more for crappier service.


----------



## latinafeminista (May 30, 2014)

Catching up after a busy first day at my new job yesterday!  

Congrats to all the ladies with the great news, new life phases are so exciting!


----------



## lovepink (May 30, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Catching up after a busy first day at my new job yesterday!
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies with the great news, new life phases are so exciting!


Congrats on your first day of a new job!  How fun and exciting!


----------



## JHP07 (May 30, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I have a FAQ/411 somewhere on my laptop.  Where is it…  Ah!  Here it is. In my email!


Thank you!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (May 31, 2014)

yay for all the happy news today!!!!!   My first order for my fgc come in today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  soooo happy!!!  it seems to be really coming together.  also started stash shopping!!


----------



## lovepink (May 31, 2014)

I went shopping over my lunch and got another gift for my FGC.  Working within walking distance of a mall is getting me in trouble!  Thank goodness they do not have a lot of stores I shop there.

I also went and bought the exact wrapping paper I had envisioned!  I couldn't find it at the Target super close to me but found it at a few more miles out, less shopped Target.

I wish my FGC would say "send me the present early!"  So I would stop shopping.  I am out of control.  I had to start a box for all the things I have bought since I had stuff every where.  Things shopped from my stash, orders coming in.  What can I say this combines my 2 favorite things: makeup and shopping!

Tomorrow I am off to buy ribbon!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2014)

I'm dying to go shopping for mine! This whole "poor from the move" thing is miserable! (But, paid soon!)

This week at work, my residents are going to help me make a card/art of some kind for her, so I hope she likes that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 31, 2014)

I wish it was Sunday so I could order That One Thing already!  Or Monday or whenever it is that That One Thing goes on sale.  The money is just sitting there in PayPal waiting to be spent on TOT.

I also wish that the person who bought my LMdB concealer on eBay would hurry up and pay already.  Tomorrow, I'll have to dig into how long I have to allow before offering it to the second-highest bidder or relisting it.  

And I'm on Team Must Wait A Little While For Payday, too.  Fortunately, I made my plan based around ordering certain things on certain days, so I'm not panicked.  I'm just antsy!  I want to just *do* it and get it over with!

Now it's bedtime.  I ate *way* too much dinner (rice bowl!) and just want to sprawl like a beached whale.  And I wanted to go to bed, like, two hours ago.  It's definitely time to crash out.


----------



## chelsealynn (May 31, 2014)

I want to send out my package already!  I'm still waiting on a few orders to come in though.  Haven't picked out any wrapping paper or boxes or anything yet either.  I'm just anxious about it for some reason.


----------



## chelsealady (May 31, 2014)

Anybody else have to stop yourself from liking and quoting your FGC? I don't want to give it away. My FGC said something and I literally did a happy dance. Because it confirmed that my present is the "most perfect present in whole world!!!"

I should finish up my shopping today. I'm taking the nieces to the mall. I might go ahead and mail out next week. The next two weeks are going to be hell at work.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 31, 2014)

@@lovepink I think I'm going to send mine early so I stop shopping too! After doing some homework and getting the housework done, I might start wrapping and doing the crafty side of my gift!


----------



## Jac13 (May 31, 2014)

Congratulations!!! Babies and engagements are the best! I am torn what I should buy. My FGC would LOVE a particular item but it cost and they are not having any sales. If I buy it, she will only get a couple things since it is kind of pricey. Or... Should I buy the multiple smaller items I know she would like? So my lovely Ladies... Should I go with that one I hope perfect gift or the smaller gifts since she also like multiples?


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 31, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> Anybody else have to stop yourself from liking and quoting your FGC? I don't want to give it away. My FGC said something and I literally did a happy dance. Because it confirmed that my present is the "most perfect present in whole world!!!"
> 
> I should finish up my shopping today. I'm taking the nieces to the mall. I might go ahead and mail out next week. The next two weeks are going to be hell at work.


Yes! It is hard, but also part of the fun! I am the least sneaky person, so it is so hard for me! I do love the longer timeframe, but it is going to be difficult to keep my excitement contained for so long! The best part of it is keeping in contact with you ladies!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 31, 2014)

@@Jac13 looking back on my own list earlier this week, I realized the things I put on my wishlist (Tarte Lipsurgences, Stila color balms, etc) would max out the budget with one product! I think (and hopefully my FGM Sees this if she's worrying lol) that I like the idea of smaller gifts more than just the one big item. I'm hoping my indication of a love of lip products would also show drugstore alternatives would be acceptable! Like OCC lip tar or Too Faced Melted? Why not a $4 LA Girl Painted lip glaze? I love Tarte Lipsurgences but those are $$ - FGM, do you know of a good chubby stick drugstore dupe? Send it along! Fun, bold lip color fan? Instead of going for Bite, why not NYX?

I know this example is limited to lip products though so I hope it was helpful lol. I think in my survey I indicated I don't usually use drugstore products but if you know them and you think I'd like them - go for it!!

I'm sure your FGC would love the gift regardless of which route you take. The limit is $25 and if your wishlist was ONLY $25 items and your FGM just bought you the one thing - she did follow the rules and we all came into this knowing there's the $25 target  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 31, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> Congratulations!!! Babies and engagements are the best! I am torn what I should buy. My FGC would LOVE a particular item but it cost and they are not having any sales. If I buy it, she will only get a couple things since it is kind of pricey. Or... Should I buy the multiple smaller items I know she would like? So my lovely Ladies... Should I go with that one I hope perfect gift or the smaller gifts since she also like multiples?


Go with your gut. You could also see if anyone has that item or other items she would like on their trade list--I love the longer timeframe for just that reason. Trading can help make your money stretch, and you can also trade away great items that are not right for you, but are perfect for someone else.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 31, 2014)

I would not mind a drugstore dupe of a product--I know very little about drugstore products, so maybe it would help me save! Frankly it is about the thought and the weeks of anticipation for me!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 31, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Go with your gut. You could also see if anyone has that item or other items she would like on their trade list--I love the longer timeframe for just that reason. Trading can help make your money stretch, and you can also trade away great items that are not right for you, but are perfect for someone else.


That's a great idea too. Do know if this bigger ticket item comes in a travel size or may be floating around in deluxe sample size form? That might be another thing to look into as well


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 31, 2014)

You could always wrap your items and pack them up, but not ship them yet. I love the anticipation, so I would rather wait to receive mine--sorry FGM.


----------



## meaganola (May 31, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> Congratulations!!! Babies and engagements are the best! I am torn what I should buy. My FGC would LOVE a particular item but it cost and they are not having any sales. If I buy it, she will only get a couple things since it is kind of pricey. Or... Should I buy the multiple smaller items I know she would like? So my lovely Ladies... Should I go with that one I hope perfect gift or the smaller gifts since she also like multiples?


If she likes multiples and smaller items, really, I would go with the multiple smaller items.  That's what I prefer in my own life (that's why I picked up the benefit advent calendar during the holidays, in fact, and $50 to spend at Sephora or Target/Fred Meyer?  Target/Freddy's, in an instant!), so that's what I'm doing for my own FGC, especially since she said she likes minis.


----------



## sparklegirl (May 31, 2014)

Looking back at my list, I definitely have things listed that are more than the budget. I was hoping my fgm would use the list to get an idea of what I like, and then buy things (drugstore fine!) based on that! And I would love minis of everything- I actually finish them and the feel so proud, haha


----------



## trekkersangel (May 31, 2014)

I really don't think anyone here expects anything in particular from their FGM. We are all here to have fun &amp; try new things. I know I'm having a blast buying all sorts of things for my girl. Have fun with it &amp; I guarantee your FGC will be happy with whatever you decide to do.

I know I'm happy to receive anything! To me its the thought that counts &amp; I'm excited to see what my FGM comes up with.


----------



## dressupthedog (May 31, 2014)

I'm just excited to see what my FGM comes up with as well. I didn't really put specific items on my list this time for that reason. I love the surprise and the anticipation, and just that someone is thinking of me. I am also loving thinking up surprises for my FGC. I might send mine early. I'm not sure I can stand waiting until July. Right now I'm trying to come up with something crafty to make her that will take me awhile.


----------



## lovepink (May 31, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> Congratulations!!! Babies and engagements are the best! I am torn what I should buy. My FGC would LOVE a particular item but it cost and they are not having any sales. If I buy it, she will only get a couple things since it is kind of pricey. Or... Should I buy the multiple smaller items I know she would like? So my lovely Ladies... Should I go with that one I hope perfect gift or the smaller gifts since she also like multiples?


I had this dilemma too!  I really wanted to buy my FGC something they have been lusting over from their dream list.  However it would be at the limited of the price range.  I decided to buy more things based on their likes and shopping my stash etc to give more presents.  

It is hard to decide the one big gift vs small gift but for me personally I thought "What would I like?  To have multiple gifts hand chosen for me, or one gift I really wanted?"  At the end of the day while I would be super stoked to get one big thing off my wish list at the end of the day I like unwrapping pretties so that is what I went with.  I hope my FGC is ok with that!


----------



## lovepink (May 31, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I'm just excited to see what my FGM comes up with as well. I didn't really put specific items on my list this time for that reason. I love the surprise and the anticipation, and just that someone is thinking of me. I am also loving thinking up surprises for my FGC. I might send mine early. I'm not sure I can stand waiting until July. Right now I'm trying to come up with something crafty to make her that will take me awhile.


I need to research some easy crafty gifts.  The two things I can make really well are 1) coasters and 2) blankets.  I do not think people would have a big use for blankets in July (unless for picnicking or the beach) and I did coasters at  Secret Santa in December so I do not want my FGC to feel they got the same present.


----------



## sparklegirl (May 31, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I need to research some easy crafty gifts. The two things I can make really well are 1) coasters and 2) blankets. I do not think people would have a big use for blankets in July (unless for picnicking or the beach) and I did coasters at Secret Santa in December so I do not want my FGC to feel they got the same present.


I would love to receive either of those homemade gifts! No matter the weather outside, I love curling up in a comfy blanket and watching a movie at night. And as you mentioned, blankets can also be used for summer activities such as beaches and picnics. As a frequent flyer, I would love a smallish blanket that can be used on planes!


----------



## meaganola (May 31, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I did coasters at  Secret Santa in December so I do not want my FGC to feel they got the same present.


 
OTOH…  It could be your signature craft item!

(The only thing I can really make is a mess.  I can crochet scarves, but they are always clearly made by a beginner with wobbly widths and uneven stitches, plus it's not exactly crocheted scarf weather.  I used to make beaded jewelry, but then I started having problems with my hands and wrists, so I stopped, and the problems went away, so I'm *very* hesitant to start that back up even though I have hundreds of dollars tied up in beads and Swarovski crystals purchased years ago.)


----------



## DragonChick (May 31, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I need to research some easy crafty gifts.  The two things I can make really well are 1) coasters and 2) blankets.  I do not think people would have a big use for blankets in July (unless for picnicking or the beach) and I did coasters at  Secret Santa in December so I do not want my FGC to feel they got the same present.


If someone handmade me a blanket and gave it to me in July I'd still be over the moon! I also use them as throw blankets on my sofa, so they do get used year round.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (May 31, 2014)

I used to make jewelry, but I have no idea what happened to all of my supplies. I like to knit scarves, but it's definitely not scarf weather. I think I might make a trip to Michaels to get inspired.

lovespink, I love the coasters idea. They are seasonally appropriate and I think that coasters make a great gift. I don't think your FCG will be upset if she gets the same gift as your secret santee did. After all, some of us (like me) only have so much crafty potential.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 31, 2014)

All of the crafts sound cool! I am not crafty, but I have a little extra item for my FGC.


----------



## lovepink (May 31, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> If someone handmade me a blanket and gave it to me in July I'd still be over the moon! I also use them as throw blankets on my sofa, so they do get used year round.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too!  We have blankets out all year round for cool nights or mornings or just when my husband and I have debates over what the house temperature should be!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 31, 2014)

RAWR ARE YOU *SERIOUS*?  I just got a call from my credit union.  $1500 in attempted transactions on the East Coast.  I do not have that much money.  In addition, I am approximately two hours (depends on how quickly you drive) from the Pacific Ocean, and I have been sitting on my ass catching up on _Supernatural_ on Hulu most of this morning.  So…  No.  They're shutting down my debit card and reissuing it.  *Again*.  This is something like the sixth time in two years and fourth time in one year.

On the up side, I did have a "hmm, I've had to redo most of my subs due to this exact same problem several times already, so I should just put everything on my real credit card because *that* one doesn't seem to have this problem" moment after it was replaced due to the Target debacle.  On the down side, I had to call my landlord and ask her to hold on to my rent check until Friday because it will bounce otherwise since there's a $500 pending transaction that they have to allow to go through and get my fraud declaration back before they can reverse it.  On the up side, I send my rent checks like clockwork and have never had to talk to her about them for any reason other than one time when she called to let me know I had somehow managed to forget to seal the envelope (the check was still in there), so she just asked for a copy of the declaration.  On the down side, AARGH!  SIX CARDS IN TWO YEARS IS RIDICULOUS!  (On the up side, this specific physical card has problems with the magnetic strip, so it frequently has problems with readers, so it will be nice to have a fresh card with a brand new mag strip.)


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 31, 2014)

If I received a handmade blanket I would be thrilled! When I snuggled under it in cold weather I would be reminded of what a thoughtful person provided that warmth.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> Looking back at my list, I definitely have things listed that are more than the budget. I was hoping my fgm would use the list to get an idea of what I like, and then buy things (drugstore fine!) based on that! And I would love minis of everything- I actually finish them and the feel so proud, haha


THis is me, too...I consider my list a way for my FGM to see the kinds of things I like, and not a shopping list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (May 31, 2014)

I found the coolest shop on etsy https://www.etsy.com/shop/LalalitaBodyCo

Anyone tried anything from there before?? Every time I try shopping for my FGC I find more things I want!!


----------



## meaganola (May 31, 2014)

In adorable news, I picked up some large flat-rate boxes for shipping. I put one together to get an idea of what will fit in it. Someone will *not* be receiving:


----------



## CurlyTails (May 31, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I found the coolest shop on etsy https://www.etsy.com/shop/LalalitaBodyCo
> 
> Anyone tried anything from there before?? Every time I try shopping for my FGC I find more things I want!!


Those sugar scrubs with the sprinkles look amazing!


----------



## chelsealynn (May 31, 2014)

meaganola said:


> In adorable news, I picked up some large flat-rate boxes for shipping. I put one together to get an idea of what will fit in it. Someone will *not* be receiving:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So adorable! I love black cats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I would also love a blanket at any time of the year. I have a *thing* about blankets. I always buy them. You can never have too many blankets, right?

Edited to fix a typo.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 31, 2014)

Awww! Now I want a kitten in a box! I will have to settle for a dog on my bed.


----------



## chelsealady (May 31, 2014)

meaganola said:


> In adorable news, I picked up some large flat-rate boxes for shipping. I put one together to get an idea of what will fit in it. Someone will *not* be receiving: image.jpg


I love black cats. We have two in boxes right now. Why yes we have a box or two in every room of the house just in case they need to get in a box.


----------



## tweakabell (May 31, 2014)

meaganola said:


> In adorable news, I picked up some large flat-rate boxes for shipping. I put one together to get an idea of what will fit in it. Someone will *not* be receiving:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A black cat for my collection! How did you know?!?


----------



## meaganola (May 31, 2014)

I have a *lot* of pictures of my two kitties in boxes.  When I adopted them, that one (Edgar) was so tiny that he could curl up in Birchboxes.  I don't have any photos of them as kittens, though, because Ed was so sick when I adopted them that I was afraid that he wouldn't make it past a few months, and I'm so superstitious about this sort of thing that I was convinced that taking pictures of him would jinx his survival.  

(They're going to be three years old in a few months, though, so they made it through!  Edgar is still very, very kittenish with his awkward movement, and he can't meow.  I thought it was due to brain damage resulting from his kittenhood illness, but I played a recording of him to my aunt -- because he will not be out in the open if *anyone* else is in my apartment or even merely visible on the stairs outside of the door or window -- and she thinks he was feral before the human society got ahold of him and put him up for adoption.)


----------



## CurlyTails (May 31, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> I love black cats. We have two in boxes right now. Why yes we have a box or two in every room of the house just in case they need to get in a box.


In my living room there is currently a cardboard box, a paper bag, and a long piece of paper packaging material for the cat to climb into and on top of at her leisure.


----------



## meaganola (May 31, 2014)

@@tweakabell If you can come over to my apartment, pick him up, and remove him from the premises, it is a sign from the universe that he is meant to be yours.  I am not exaggerating when I say he won't even let someone other than me see him unless they are on the ground level and he is watching them through the window.  We're on the second floor.  If he sees or hears someone come up the stairs, he is *gone* the moment their foot hits the first step.  I'm still healing from the time a few months ago when I was holding him and my landlord came up to the door for something.  I finally had my landlord install cupboard latches in the kitchen because he will climb into them and behind my baking pans, canned goods, and cleaning supplies if someone is in the apartment or at the door and I don't let him him hide under the bed (the bedroom is usually the Forbidden Zone).  I don't know what he's going to do now that both spots will be inaccessible.

(The other cat is a very large blue with very faint tabby markings when the light hits just right named Oscar.  He is VERY VERY PRETTY and VERY VERY HANDSOME and VERY VERY GORGEOUS, and he has been known to follow me around the apartment, jump up, and grab my butt when he feels I have not sufficiently told him about his beauty.  This is what happens when you name a kitty after the author of what is probably *the* greatest book about vanity ever written, especially in the English language.)


----------



## tweakabell (May 31, 2014)

One in my black collection is Sara, this tiny little cat who is afraid of everything. She loves Z but she's still not a fan of being pet, people looking at her, nothing. I'd swear she's a figment of my imagination if Z didn't also interact with her.


----------



## jennm149 (May 31, 2014)

We finally finished spring cleaning our deck today. I'm sitting out here now and a blanket would be most welcome.

Our kitties are strictly inside cats. Until we moved into our current house, we lived in a typical suburb, with too much traffic to ever let the cats out. But once we moved the ginormous grill the previous owners left into the shed, we decided to let our big orange tabby out.  He's hilarious -- he kept stalking around like a lion, plonking himself down, then getting up to investigate.  I think letting him out might have been a mistake, though -- he's howling at me through the back door to let him out again.

Most of our cats hide when strangers come over, behind the toaster oven is their favorite place.


----------



## chelsealady (May 31, 2014)

Did find a couple more things for my FGC but not what I wanted to find.

I need to wrap up things and see where I stand.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 31, 2014)

I just stumbled on an Etsy shop that appears to be MADE for my FGC. Maybe it's secretly her shop. Literally every single thing is perfect for her.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Juuuuust when I thought I was done shopping...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 31, 2014)

I placed another order today!  Next order:  Tomorrow after I'm done watching _Maleficent_ (it goes on sale while I'll be watching the movie, and I know it should still be available after that, but I want to place the order and cross it off my list!).  Then I have one more order to place, although that might not happen after all due to turnaround time issues (I don't want to go into details due to not wanting to spoil the surprise if it works out, but let's just say this was unavoidable due to timing).  I had two options I was debating between, and I had decided to go with this one just out of a kind of coin toss situation, so I might end up going with the other option depending on how the next few days go.  And then it should be all over except the shipping!

Oh!  Did someone say that Yzma was from a Disney film?  I don't have a Maleficent eyeshadow (I'm wearing now-discontinued Malefic nail polish from Geek Chic Cosmetics, though!), but I was going through my pigments (because it distracts me and calms me down to go through all of the pretty pretty colors), and I realized I have Yzma's Essence of Llama from Shiro.  That's close enough to wear to see that movie tomorrow, right?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 31, 2014)

I bought a couple more things for my FGC on beauty.com and drugstore.com, they are having a discount on the LA Girl glazes, so I got her two, free shoprunner shipping was an extra perk!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 31, 2014)

@ Where is your pretty picture?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 31, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I bought a couple more things for my FGC on beauty.com and drugstore.com, they are having a discount on the LA Girl glazes, so I got her two, free shoprunner shipping was an extra perk!


Shoprunner is my favorite thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 31, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> @ Where is your pretty picture?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't know, I was trying to change it and then when I downloaded it the picture was sideways so I gave up.

The website won! I have been defeated.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 31, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Shoprunner is my favorite thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Except for the deborah lippman freebie wasn't eligible for free shipping so I spent $35 to get the DL polish and the glitch extra Miracle Transformer sample.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 31, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I don't know, I was trying to change it and then when I downloaded it the picture was sideways so I gave up.
> 
> The website won! I have been defeated.


It's back! Did you dye your hair/do something to it? I love! 

I really need to chop mine. The ends are getting reaaaally bad + it's too hot for hair this long.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 31, 2014)

What's shoprunner?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 31, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> It's back! Did you dye your hair/do something to it? I love!
> 
> I really need to chop mine. The ends are getting reaaaally bad + it's too hot for hair this long.


THANK YOU! The other picture was from a couple years ago at the navy ball, the one I am using now is a few months old. I am actually going to get my hair done again next week because my roots are bad!!!

I am a true believer in short hair, long hair always looks bad on me and I never feel like putting in the effort with it. I think you would look great with bangs because it would draw more attention to your absolute gorgeous eyes!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 31, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> What's shoprunner?


Its a free shipping company, a few months ago they were offering a free account with them for amazon prime members. And it basically gives you free 2 day shipping at a bunch of sites.

ETA: Those two sentences that I wrote are complete garbage and I apologize, it's the last day of mid-terms and my mind is absolutely frazzled.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 31, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> What's shoprunner?


Think Amazon Prime, but with your yearly payment you get free shipping on multiple sites.

I just want to hug your pup! Such a cute pic!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 31, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> *Think Amazon Prime, but with your yearly payment you get free shipping on multiple sites.*
> 
> I just want to hug your pup! Such a cute pic!


This. It's exactly what I was trying to say.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 31, 2014)

Also... the free trial for Shoprunner seems to last forever lol

I signed up for a free two week trial and when I went to cancel it, they extended it 3 months. Went to cancel that and they extended it another 3 months. I've had it since February-ish and I still haven't paid for it.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 31, 2014)

@ lol! no worries! Thanks &amp; I'll have to check it out!

@@puppymomofthree Thank youuuuuuuuuu!! I just look at her &amp; want to hug/kiss her all the time. She's my baby!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 31, 2014)

@@meaganola the crazy Yzma-quoter was me! She's my favorite Disney villain. I would love to be "proof that dinosaurs once roamed the Earth" and still able to attract a boy-toy like Kronk (love me some Kronk)!

And Yzma eyeshadow? Dang it I have got to start stalking the Shiro site like its my job! Googling for swatches now! Have fun rocking your villainess awesomeness at Maleficent tomorrow! :w00t:


----------



## meaganola (May 31, 2014)

@ Ooh, she's a *villain*?  I haven't seen the movie (I wasn't even sure I had the from-a-movie part correct, and I thought she was a he and probably a sidekick), but I picked it up solely on SO SO PRETTY when I swatched it at live-action etsy last month.  (And someone *totally* needs to go to that with me the next time it happens in December!  It would have been *much* more fun with someone, but no one I know in RL was interested.)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 31, 2014)

@@meaganola it's one of my fave "non-princess" Disney movies! David Spade is the voice of an Aztec emperor, who through some hilarious hijinks gets transformed into a llama. The good news is, it's on Netflix Instant Watch! I was so happy the day Disney and Netflix announced their deal. Yzma is an awesome villain because she's a hilarious old biddy with tons of evil convoluted plots. And her voice was done by Eartha Kitt.


----------



## meaganola (May 31, 2014)

@ Added to my Netflix queue! That's not the kind of movie I usually watch, but Eartha Kitt! I grew up on the old _Batman_ tv series!

Edited because @magicalmon?  Really, Meagan?


----------



## Lolo22 (May 31, 2014)

If anyone is stuck on what to get (colors, brands, scents, formulas), I highly recommend a consultation with a fairy!  Your FGC doesn't even need to be involved.  Were all experts in something and if you see a fairy posting about knowing their shiz about something your FGC likes, you just might get some great gift ideas from an insider  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Big thanks to @@meaganola for helping me place an order for my FGC!!!


----------



## lovepink (May 31, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> If anyone is stuck on what to get (colors, brands, scents, formulas), I highly recommend a consultation with a fairy!  Your FGC doesn't even need to be involved.  Were all experts in something and if you see a fairy posting about knowing their shiz about something your FGC likes, you just might get some great gift ideas from an insider  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Big thanks to @@meaganola for helping me place an order for my FGC!!!


Yes this!  I had a consultation with a fairy about blush (something I know nothing about, as I do not use it).  This reminds me I need to PM a lip expert for some lippie advise.  I know a lot about lippies but this certain type I am not sure about!


----------



## latinafeminista (May 31, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Congrats on your first day of a new job!  How fun and exciting!


Thank you so much, it was a great day! It's basically my dream job so I'm feeling blessed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 1, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @@meaganola it's one of my fave "non-princess" Disney movies! David Spade is the voice of an Aztec emperor, who through some hilarious hijinks gets transformed into a llama. The good news is, it's on Netflix Instant Watch! I was so happy the day Disney and Netflix announced their deal. Yzma is an awesome villain because she's a hilarious old biddy with tons of evil convoluted plots. And her voice was done by Eartha Kitt.


Emperors New Groove is one of the most quoted movies in our house! My kids love it, but my hubby &amp; I super love it. We watch it after the kids go to bed even! Kronk is one of the best disney characters ever written! As I type this I have SO many quotes going through my head cracking me up.

"A llama? He's supposed to be dead ". "Yeah. . . Weird!"

"Kronk, pull the lever! Wrong lever! Why do we even have that lever?"

"Is that my voice? Is that my voice? Oh well."

(I know you read those quotes in Eartha Kitt's voice @ )

I guess I know what I'll be watching with the kiddos this afternoon. Let us know how you like it. It's really stupid humor for a disney movie, but I find it hilarious!


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 1, 2014)

OOOH that sounds like a plan for this house today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 1, 2014)

Just set up a HUGE swap to get a bunch of things for my FGC  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So excited! It's all stuff I was actually going to purchase and now I don't have to, plus I get to clear out my own stash a bit.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 1, 2014)

I just want to keep buying for my FGC, why is this so fun?


----------



## utgal2004 (Jun 1, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I just want to keep buying for my FGC, why is this so fun?


I'm having the same problem. It's dangerous to go into ANY store or go online at all. Since I can't stay away from both, I just keep shopping.


----------



## utgal2004 (Jun 1, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Just set up a HUGE swap to get a bunch of things for my FGC  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So excited! It's all stuff I was actually going to purchase and now I don't have to, plus I get to clear out my own stash a bit.


Been doing this too... It's a win-win!


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 1, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I just want to keep buying for my FGC, why is this so fun?


This is why I had to send mine out immediately. Extra spending was just not in the budget and I have no self control lol.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 1, 2014)

@@meaganola I'd like to think that "magicalmon" is my Jamaican doppelgänger :smilehappyyes:

@@trekkersangel I DID!!! I yell "Wrong leveeeeeer!" Whenever the kids try the wrong light switch or pick up something other than what I asked for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 1, 2014)

utgal2004 said:


> Been doing this too... It's a win-win!


Me 3! I think I'm done spending but still wanted to get a few more things.  The wrapping part is going to take me the longest.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 1, 2014)

I was going to go to [redacted] to pick up some [redacted] for my FGC, but there was no parking (expected given the neighborhood), so I gave up and went home.  And then as I was driving back to my apartment, my landlord called to let me know that she had hired some guys to seal the driveway, and we can't park on it for a few hours, so I zipped home, watered the cats, packed up my alternate laptop, and came to my aunt's house early.  I go to her house on Sundays to watch _Game of Thrones_ because we're on the West Coast, but she has the East Coast HBO feed, so we get to watch it at 6pm!  Now she and Jeffrey (my downstairs neighbor and her best friend) are watching _Elementary_ (I've never seen a single episode) while I meander around MUT.

And _Maleficent_!  Loved it!  As soon as it ended, I turned to my friend and said, "That is *the* most feminist Disney film ever made."  I'm really glad I didn't read anything about it other than the fact that Rick Baker did the makeup.  I'm amused by the backstory behind using Angelina Jolie's daughter in one scene.  It actually was a really adorable scene.  My cold, dead heart melted just the teeniest bit.


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 1, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I just want to keep buying for my FGC, why is this so fun?


Exactly why I joined the summer swap. It's fun to shop for people who will love it.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 1, 2014)

@@meaganola - I got a call saying that my card was compromised last week too!! Ugh it's the worst.  At least I can't buy anything till I get the card?  I'm going off of my limited credit card limit?  So annoying!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 1, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I found the coolest shop on etsy https://www.etsy.com/shop/LalalitaBodyCo
> 
> Anyone tried anything from there before?? Every time I try shopping for my FGC I find more things I want!!


Oh my gosh.  I want it all!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 1, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Oh my gosh. I want it all!


Cute!!!!

My boyfriend and I went out to brunch and craft fair in a part of town we don't usually hang out in. While we were strolling around I found the most AWESOME little bath/body store and picked up lots of goodies for my FGC  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> OFFICIALLY DONE.


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 1, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I placed another order today!  Next order:  Tomorrow after I'm done watching _Maleficent_ (it goes on sale while I'll be watching the movie, and I know it should still be available after that, but I want to place the order and cross it off my list!).  Then I have one more order to place, although that might not happen after all due to turnaround time issues (I don't want to go into details due to not wanting to spoil the surprise if it works out, but let's just say this was unavoidable due to timing).  I had two options I was debating between, and I had decided to go with this one just out of a kind of coin toss situation, so I might end up going with the other option depending on how the next few days go.  And then it should be all over except the shipping!
> 
> Oh!  Did someone say that Yzma was from a Disney film?  I don't have a Maleficent eyeshadow (I'm wearing now-discontinued Malefic nail polish from Geek Chic Cosmetics, though!), but I was going through my pigments (because it distracts me and calms me down to go through all of the pretty pretty colors), and I realized I have Yzma's Essence of Llama from Shiro.  That's close enough to wear to see that movie tomorrow, right?


You are going to love Maleficent. It was really well done, IMO. Let me know what you thought of it.


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 2, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @@meaganola it's one of my fave "non-princess" Disney movies! David Spade is the voice of an Aztec emperor, who through some hilarious hijinks gets transformed into a llama. The good news is, it's on Netflix Instant Watch! I was so happy the day Disney and Netflix announced their deal. Yzma is an awesome villain because she's a hilarious old biddy with tons of evil convoluted plots. And her voice was done by Eartha Kitt.


I love Eartha Kitt! She reminds me of this older lady I used to work with.


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 2, 2014)

@Lola22 those lip scrubs look delightful and kind of tasty, lol.


----------



## gemstone (Jun 2, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I was going to go to [redacted] to pick up some [redacted] for my FGC, but there was no parking (expected given the neighborhood), so I gave up and went home.  And then as I was driving back to my apartment, my landlord called to let me know that she had hired some guys to seal the driveway, and we can't park on it for a few hours, so I zipped home, watered the cats, packed up my alternate laptop, and came to my aunt's house early.  I go to her house on Sundays to watch _Game of Thrones_ because we're on the West Coast, but she has the East Coast HBO feed, so we get to watch it at 6pm!  Now she and Jeffrey (my downstairs neighbor and her best friend) are watching _Elementary_ (I've never seen a single episode) while I meander around MUT.
> 
> And _Maleficent_!  Loved it!  As soon as it ended, I turned to my friend and said, "That is *the* most feminist Disney film ever made."  I'm really glad I didn't read anything about it other than the fact that Rick Baker did the makeup.  I'm amused by the backstory behind using Angelina Jolie's daughter in one scene.  It actually was a really adorable scene.  My cold, dead heart melted just the teeniest bit.


I said the same thing to my friend afterwards!  So pumped about the much needed female-empowerment-centered turn Disney has taken.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jun 2, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I need to research some easy crafty gifts.  The two things I can make really well are 1) coasters and 2) blankets.  I do not think people would have a big use for blankets in July (unless for picnicking or the beach) and I did coasters at  Secret Santa in December so I do not want my FGC to feel they got the same present.


A little late to this conversations ... but I LOVED the coasters from Secret Santa! Def wouldn't be weird to make them again! I'm sure your FGC would love them too! They look so pretty in my living room  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Jun 2, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> Congratulations!!! Babies and engagements are the best! I am torn what I should buy. My FGC would LOVE a particular item but it cost and they are not having any sales. If I buy it, she will only get a couple things since it is kind of pricey. Or... Should I buy the multiple smaller items I know she would like? So my lovely Ladies... Should I go with that one I hope perfect gift or the smaller gifts since she also like multiples?


I think either works! Go with your gut! 



lovepink said:


> I need to research some easy crafty gifts.  The two things I can make really well are 1) coasters and 2) blankets.  I do not think people would have a big use for blankets in July (unless for picnicking or the beach) and I did coasters at  Secret Santa in December so I do not want my FGC to feel they got the same present.


OMG you are SO WRONG! Like many others have said I'd be OVER THE MOON for coasters OR a blanket.  Like, i'd die of happiness.


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Jun 2, 2014)

Can somebody please tell me what the timeframe to send the gifts out is?  I swear I just went through 20 pages and can't find it! :blush2:


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 2, 2014)

OpheliaDiFranco said:


> Can somebody please tell me what the timeframe to send the gifts out is?  I swear I just went through 20 pages and can't find it! :blush2:


I don't think the timing was ever posted somewhere easy to find it here. It's in the first post on the sign-up thread, though.

We're supposed to mail July 7 - 14.


----------



## utgal2004 (Jun 2, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I need to research some easy crafty gifts.  The two things I can make really well are 1) coasters and 2) blankets.  I do not think people would have a big use for blankets in July (unless for picnicking or the beach) and I did coasters at  Secret Santa in December so I do not want my FGC to feel they got the same present.


I spent this afternoon making one of those items for my FGC, and I know I'd love to receive both! Because it's handmade, it won't be identical to what you gave your santee.  It's a million degrees here but everywhere is air conditioned to igloo-like levels so a blanket would be great, even in Texas in July!


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 2, 2014)

I think I'm skipping the homemade present this time around. I can't find something that I want to do. And the next two weeks are going to be difficult to say the least. I'm sure I've whined about it before. But we are moving our office. Our new building may or may not be finished. They forgot to order chairs. CHAIRS!!!! They failed to measure my new desk in my new office. So when they put the desk in, the door won't open. I had to explain in very small words on why it wasn't necessary to have an urinal in the women's restroom. And in very big and loud words why we can't just throw confidential information on the back of a trailer and take it down the interstate.

If I survive this move, it will be a miracle.


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 2, 2014)

I made my first purchase for my FGC on thursday. Still waiting on the tracking though. I'm not very good at anything homemade, so my FGC will not be receiving anything crafty from me.


----------



## tulosai (Jun 2, 2014)

It is just POSSIBLE that I MAY have found a craft I can actually do!!!


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 2, 2014)

I have a craft in mind. The question is whether I can pull it off.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you to all the ladies who gave opinions on my crafty ideas!  I purchased items to start making said crafty item this weekend.  I am hoping working on crafty item will prevent me from shopping!  I had to run to the mall today for a return and lo and behold I bought more stuff!

I have an Ulta order that will be here tomorrow.  I need to inventory everything and reference the dream list and the list I made to make sure I got all I wanted to.  I know there is one item that was out of the price range but I found it on sale.  Sadly the sale ended before I bought it but I have faith it will go on sale in the next month!

Hope everyone is having a wonderful Monday!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 2, 2014)

Yay, next order placed!  I have a few more to go and maybe a shop run or two, but then I also have some stuff already on the way from various sources that might be great for these boxes.  I wish Pacifica would have a warehouse sale *now*, because that would *really* help me stretch my money, but that doesn't seem to be in the works, so I'll just sulk about it.


----------



## angienharry (Jun 2, 2014)

Can someone please remind me where the wish lists are? I previously stalked my FGC and made an awesome list and now I'm OOT and don't have my list


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 2, 2014)

I just finished a few homemade gifts for my FGC. I like to do crafty things but I'm not great at them. (You can definitely see my level of sewing experience [aka very beginner] when you look at my completed projects). But I make things to show people I love them &amp; care about them so hopefully they put a smile on her face. I had fun tailoring my gifts to her likes.

I got one more order in today &amp; so now I'm just waiting on my last order from Bergdorf Goodman (thanks to my glossybox gift card) &amp; I will be all done shopping for my girl. Then I can have fun wrapping it up &amp; putting it all together. Hooray!!!!

This all makes me so happy!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 2, 2014)

angienharry said:


> Can someone please remind me where the wish lists are? I previously stalked my FGC and made an awesome list and now I'm OOT and don't have my list


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 2, 2014)

No crafts for me, but I just spent my starlooks loyalty code on my FGC, so maybe that will help make-up for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 2, 2014)

@@angienharry I love Lush. There products smell so good and works well.


----------



## Deareux (Jun 3, 2014)

I am making a mini beauty emergency kit for my Godchild. I found a super cute pill case in the $1 bin at Target which has a removable pill tray. Inside of the case I'm putting deluxe sizes of beauty products that one might need in an emergency (like lip gloss, SPF CC cream, hair oil, highlighter, etc) that fits even in the smallest of purses. And it only costs $1 for the case.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 3, 2014)

Wow, I was just asked if I'm headed to school by a bus stop cohort. I laughed, thanked him, and explained that I graduated from college twenty years ago. I just hope he doesn't expect conversation every morning! Pre-coffee is not a good time for me, and I wait until I get to work before I have any on workdays because that's where the free coffee lives.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 3, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Wow, I was just asked if I'm headed to school by a bus stop cohort. I laughed, thanked him, and explained that I graduated from college twenty years ago. I just hope he doesn't expect conversation every morning! Pre-coffee is not a good time for me, and I wait until I get to work before I have any on workdays because that's where the free coffee lives.


I need to know your skincare routine!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 3, 2014)

I think I pretty much have everything figured out but the wrapping plan (I have the materials) and exactly what I want to put on the card or notes.  At least that is progress!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 3, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I need to know your skincare routine!


Step one: Choose the right parents. Seriously. I inherited my mom's skin and coloring. All I do is wash every night with philosophy purity and slap on some moisturizer, typically Cetaphil or a facial oil. That's it. I don't even wash my face in the morning. Every once in a while (like maybe a few times a year), I'll do a clay mask. That's why I tend to shy away from most skin care in subs: I don't use it. I had a *nasty* reaction to some expensive skincare two Christmases ago, and I chalked it up to the fact anti-aging stuff in it.
ETA: And I almost never wear sunscreen. Instead, I just stay out of the evil, pain-causing, barf-inducing sun. And I've been told that the epic amounts of water help. But it's mostly genes.


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 3, 2014)

I want to crochet my fgc something. Would a scarf be too out there for a summer swap? I mean she could save it for when it's cold   or i could make a light weight one.   what do you guys think? (secretly hops my fgc answers this lol)


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 3, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> I want to crochet my fgc something. Would a scarf be too out there for a summer swap? I mean she could save it for when it's cold   or i could make a light weight one.   what do you guys think? (secretly hops my fgc answers this lol)


I think it would be fantastic--winter always comes around!


----------



## utgal2004 (Jun 3, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> I want to crochet my fgc something. Would a scarf be too out there for a summer swap? I mean she could save it for when it's cold   or i could make a light weight one.   what do you guys think? (secretly hops my fgc answers this lol)


I'd prefer a lightweight one but would totally love a scarf!  It's cold in a/c, especially at places like the movie theater.  I went to a movie on Saturday and was so happy I had a scarf in my (too big) purse.


----------



## tulosai (Jun 3, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> I just finished a few homemade gifts for my FGC. I like to do crafty things but I'm not great at them. (You can definitely see my level of sewing experience [aka very beginner] when you look at my completed projects). But I make things to show people I love them &amp; care about them so hopefully they put a smile on her face. I had fun tailoring my gifts to her likes.
> 
> I got one more order in today &amp; so now I'm just waiting on my last order from Bergdorf Goodman (thanks to my glossybox gift card) &amp; I will be all done shopping for my girl. Then I can have fun wrapping it up &amp; putting it all together. Hooray!!!!
> 
> This all makes me so happy!


OMG that travel case thingy you made me for the nails santa has been a LIFESAVER!!! I actually thought it looked really professional too- like I literally wondered if you sold them on etsy or something.  It is the best! Don't sell yourself short!



nikkimouse said:


> I want to crochet my fgc something. Would a scarf be too out there for a summer swap? I mean she could save it for when it's cold   or i could make a light weight one.   what do you guys think? (secretly hops my fgc answers this lol)


Do it!!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 3, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Step one: Choose the right parents. Seriously. I inherited my mom's skin and coloring. All I do is wash every night with philosophy purity and slap on some moisturizer, typically Cetaphil or a facial oil. That's it. I don't even wash my face in the morning. Every once in a while (like maybe a few times a year), I'll do a clay mask. That's why I tend to shy away from most skin care in subs: I don't use it. I had a *nasty* reaction to some expensive skincare two Christmases ago, and I chalked it up to the fact anti-aging stuff in it.
> 
> ETA: And I almost never wear sunscreen. Instead, I just stay out of the evil, pain-causing, barf-inducing sun. And I've been told that the epic amounts of water help. But it's mostly genes.


Drat, I thought you had the secret recipe for youthful skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Among other stupid things as I did as a teenager, using tanning beds for years is the one I regret the most.  Plus, I laugh too much but I refuse to change ha!



nikkimouse said:


> I want to crochet my fgc something. Would a scarf be too out there for a summer swap? I mean she could save it for when it's cold   or i could make a light weight one.   what do you guys think? (secretly hops my fgc answers this lol)


I don't think so.  I like to wear scarfs like shawls year round when I'm cold but too lazy to carry a blanket around.  Plus you can wear it to bonfires!


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 3, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> I want to crochet my fgc something. Would a scarf be too out there for a summer swap? I mean she could save it for when it's cold   or i could make a light weight one.   what do you guys think? (secretly hops my fgc answers this lol)


I'd go for a lightweight one -- I'm sure it could be used anytime.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 3, 2014)

In case anyone is worried/wondering/confused about posting their reveal with the new site, check out the new mobile how to thread!!  https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132580-makeuptalk-mobile-tutorial/

You no longer have to switch to the full site from your phone to add pics! It's still an extra click from before but I just tried it and it's a breeze compared to a week ago.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I'm still getting used to the new mobile changes but so far I really like them.  In case you don't want to read that post, all you have to do is click on the reply button to get to the "more reply options," which is where you can add a pic.  Hooray!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 3, 2014)

@@nikkimouse  Do it!!!! Anything homemade is the BEST, so I really wouldn't mind if its out of season because eventually it'll get used!


----------



## DonnaD (Jun 3, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Step one: Choose the right parents. Seriously. I inherited my mom's skin and coloring. All I do is wash every night with philosophy purity and slap on some moisturizer, typically Cetaphil or a facial oil. That's it. I don't even wash my face in the morning. Every once in a while (like maybe a few times a year), I'll do a clay mask. That's why I tend to shy away from most skin care in subs: I don't use it. I had a *nasty* reaction to some expensive skincare two Christmases ago, and I chalked it up to the fact anti-aging stuff in it.
> 
> ETA: And I almost never wear sunscreen. Instead, I just stay out of the evil, pain-causing, barf-inducing sun. And I've been told that the epic amounts of water help. But it's mostly genes.


I don't generally get ill from the sun...although I have had heatstroke a couple of times, one requiring hospitalization...but I do get badly burned.

I stay out of the sun as much as possible and I always wear a hat in the sun.  I HATE sunscreen.  It stinks and is greasy and gross so I don't use it.

I am 51 and have no wrinkles.  None.  My aging skin problems involve the beginnings of crepe-paper skin under my eyes and that's about it.  I have always had a very nice complexion and I totally swear it's because I avoid the hot sun and wear a hat.

The parts of me that have been sunburned (mostly my arms) are not nearly so nice.  I have sun damage in my forearms and have had several actinic keratosis spots removed and 2 basal cell carcinomas.

I do not do beaches in daylight but I love them at night.  

I think tanning is the devil and people really need to stop doing it if they want to look younger.

ETA:  I refuse to use any facial moisturizer with hype.  No serums or anti wrinkle or anti-anything.  I use an alpha hydroxy cream and plain old moisturizer...which is getting increasingly hard to find as so many companies are trying to gull women into believing creams will make you younger.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 3, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> I think tanning is the devil and people really need to stop doing it if they want to look younger.


I tell my nieces this all the time.  It drives me crazy to see them tan in the summer (even more crazy when they are tan in the winter!)

I also add "don't smoke" to that advice.  I figure if they don't care enough about their lungs to not smoke, maybe the threat of premature wrinkles (like my sister has) will convince them.

ETA:  Oooh - I just realized that if you highlight a part of someone's post, you get the option to quote it.  I never knew we could do that - I'd always hit "quote" and then just highlight what I wanted to talk to.  Cool.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 3, 2014)

I wish someone would have ever given me that advice.  I also smoked for 10 years and I do not remember anyone ever telling me it would make me wrinkly in my twenties, _well _maybe they did but I didn't believe them.  Someone should put my face and biopsy scars on a billboard.  I'm only 27!  Oh well, it's me and my creams now lol.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 3, 2014)

Homemade gifts are the best! Scarves, blankets, coasters, anything. I would love any of them!

I can't wait to see all the cool stuff people send in the reveals!


----------



## gemstone (Jun 3, 2014)

I am sometimes grateful that I burn like crazy- I actually love the way sunscreen smells and because I am always trying to keep from burning I have worn it religiously my whole life.  I have read though that sunscreen blocks your skin from absorbing vitamin D so I just make sure to wait about 15 minutes before putting it on my arms, etc.  (I am a dog walker so I am out in the sun all day).


----------



## utgal2004 (Jun 3, 2014)

Just finished making goodies for my FGC and I'm so excited I want yall to see them but since I don't want her to see them yet I will have to wait... although I'm thinking mine is going to go out early because I'm so darn excited to see her reaction! :sunshine:


----------



## lovepink (Jun 3, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> I want to crochet my fgc something. Would a scarf be too out there for a summer swap? I mean she could save it for when it's cold   or i could make a light weight one.   what do you guys think? (secretly hops my fgc answers this lol)


Do it!  I would love anything hand made by my FGM if they wanted to make something!  I live in Southern CA and scarves are worn year round.  Like others suggested if it is a "regular" scarf, good for indoors and AC, if a lighter weight one, perfect for spring or summer.

PS I really wish I had learned to crochet.  My grandma was into cross stiching.  Does anyone do that any more?  I suppose I could see if there is a class in my area, but I always imagined someone I knew teaching me!


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 3, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Do it!  I would love anything hand made by my FGM if they wanted to make something!  I live in Southern CA and scarves are worn year round.  Like others suggested if it is a "regular" scarf, good for indoors and AC, if a lighter weight one, perfect for spring or summer.
> 
> PS I really wish I had learned to crochet.  My grandma was into cross stiching.  Does anyone do that any more?  I suppose I could see if there is a class in my area, but I always imagined someone I knew teaching me!


I used to cross stitch before my eyes got so bad. My depth perception is all off so I had to stop. Cross stitch is just counting. Find the center and start from there.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 3, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> I used to cross stitch before my eyes got so bad. My depth perception is all off so I had to stop. Cross stitch is just counting. Find the center and start from there.


Oh no, sorry to hear about the depth perception issues!  My grandma as she got older got the prestamped stuff as she had issues with seeing as well.  I forgot about all the counting!


----------



## LadyK (Jun 3, 2014)

klg534 said:


> To my fgm sorry for the lack of posts this week. I am at disneyland. ..and guess what everyone I got engaged! Crazy week. And I shopped for my fairy god child today in the park too! !!


Congratulations!!!  I can't wait to read the whole story.


----------



## LadyK (Jun 3, 2014)

All the handmade gifts sound amazing!  I wouldn't worry about anything being off-season, I always end up throwing on a scarf or blanket on cool summer nights.  This is all getting me so excited!  I love how much thought everyone is putting into their gifts.  I would be thrilled to have any of you ladies as my FGM.  :wub:


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 3, 2014)

My grandma LOOOVES knitting so I have a TON (an obscene amount really) of knitted scarves!


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 3, 2014)

Was it here someone told me about B &amp; J changing my ice cream? I got one yesterday and there's a weird metallic taste to the chocolate. I'm so sad, it was one of my few sweet splurges (I'm not big on sweet).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 3, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Was it here someone told me about B &amp; J changing my ice cream? I got one yesterday and there's a weird metallic taste to the chocolate. I'm so sad, it was one of the few sweet splurges (I'm not big on sweet).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yep, it was me!  Sorry about that--they are evil and I really need the evil emoticons back to show my hatred for evil people who change perfectly wonderful ice cream and make me cry!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 3, 2014)

Um, they did WHAT? Did they change all of their ice cream? This is a potential travesty.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 3, 2014)

Its probably a good thing. Instead of devouring 1/2 or all of the pint, I took 3 bites lol.

@ they changed it from coffee heath bar crunch to coffee toffee bar crunch.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 3, 2014)

Not all, but they did change some like my favorite Coffee Heath Bar Crunch, now Coffee Toffee Bar Crunch with hard, thick toffee with a very fake butter/movie butter like aftertaste.  GROSS--coffee and movie butter think about it people!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 3, 2014)

But I love heath bar crunch!

Okay, it's better for my diet. But ice cream is good for the soul!


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 3, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Not all, but they did change some like my favorite Coffee Heath Bar Crunch, now Coffee Toffee Bar Crunch with hard, thick toffee with a very fake butter/movie butter like aftertaste. GROSS--coffee and movie butter think about it people!


 lol now I'm scared I haven't had any of the toffee yet...


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 3, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> lol now I'm scared I haven't had any of the toffee yet...


STAY AWAY!  We love you too much to have you hospitalized by badicecreamitis!


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 3, 2014)

I miss the old sorbet flavors. There was a kiwi one and a lemon/blueberry.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 3, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> I miss the old sorbet flavors. There was a kiwi one and a lemon/blueberry.


Lemon/blueberry sorbet sounds fantastic!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 3, 2014)

Holy cow!  When did I get over 1,000 posts??  Last time I paid attention I had 600!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 3, 2014)

I bought the cutest makeup bag today for my FGC, it says Contents:Magic and it is seriously adorable (I bought myself one too!). This is just getting more and more exciting.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 3, 2014)

They sneak up on you lol.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 3, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I bought the cutest makeup bag today for my FGC, it says Contents:Magic and it is seriously adorable (I bought myself one too!). This is just getting more and more exciting.


Omg that sounds so fun!!


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 3, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> I want to crochet my fgc something. Would a scarf be too out there for a summer swap? I mean she could save it for when it's cold   or i could make a light weight one.   what do you guys think? (secretly hops my fgc answers this lol)


I love scarfs! I have light weight for summer. Your FGC can save it or dress up her jeans for summer nights.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 3, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Holy cow!  When did I get over 1,000 posts??  Last time I paid attention I had 600!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Tweakabell said:


> They sneak up on you lol.


I was shocked when I filled out the number-of-posts blank on the signups for this and had to enter a four-digit number that started with a 5.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 3, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I was shocked when I filled out the number-of-posts blank on the signups for this and had to enter a four-digit number that started with a 5.


I reply in my head pretty frequently, so I'm always surprised at how slowly my count grows.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jun 3, 2014)

I feel like there is no way I can catch up on everything I have missed!  My life has been absolutely crazy.  I keep thinking I will have more time, but I don't.  

I have bought a couple items for my godchild, I think she will like everything.  I am excited to keep finding things for her.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 3, 2014)

We know you're here in spirit! I'll disappear if hubby gets to come in Jul like planned  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 3, 2014)

Does B&amp;J still make the Creme Brûlée flavor? It was my fave and now I can't find it anymore.

I JUST found the coolest craft ever online... Now if only I can pull it off.


----------



## tulosai (Jun 3, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Do it!  I would love anything hand made by my FGM if they wanted to make something!  I live in Southern CA and scarves are worn year round.  Like others suggested if it is a "regular" scarf, good for indoors and AC, if a lighter weight one, perfect for spring or summer.
> 
> PS I really wish I had learned to crochet.  My grandma was into cross stiching.  Does anyone do that any more?  I suppose I could see if there is a class in my area, but I always imagined someone I knew teaching me!


Yes I do it! Actually it is just really not that hard... I recommend if you are a total beginner you just start with the ones where the stitches are already printed on what you are working on and do one of those first.  To do this you pretty much only need to know how to thread a needle, tie a good knot, and remember to test the threads for colorfastness so they don't bleed in the wash later.

Once you advance, it's really pretty easy... the counting is the hardest part as was already said but it's not really so bad.

Just try it!


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 3, 2014)

I have tons of half finished cross stitch where my counting went wonky and I didn't want to redo it, I finally stopped wasting my money lol. I think I do better when the craft has some wiggle room and if I screw up a little it doesnt destroy everything I've worked for lmao


----------



## meaganola (Jun 3, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I think I do better when the craft has some wiggle room and if I screw up a little it doesnt destroy everything I've worked for lmao


 
Tie dye is awesome that way.  I have t-shirts, socks, towels, sheets, and even a duvet cover.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 3, 2014)

I need a tie dye duvet!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 3, 2014)

I need tie dye socks!


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 3, 2014)

Ok so I think the coffee is burned or it reacting with the chocolate. The toffee is definitely different, more like almond roca's toffee. The kinda soft toffee that's really buttery.


----------



## klg534 (Jun 3, 2014)

I just went through my FGC gifts and I want to ship soo bad, but I want to wait and add more. I am so impatient!


----------



## slinka (Jun 4, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> My grandma LOOOVES knitting so I have a TON (an obscene amount really) of knitted scarves!


I wish I knew how to knit (or had a grandma who did!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got ok at crocheting years ago but....yeah, that was years ago lol.


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 4, 2014)

I have no Grandparents that are living. So it's nice to hear stories about crafts people's Grandma made. My Grandma used to bake me the tastiest treats and made me several really nice sweaters and scarfs. That was soooo long ago. After all these years, I still miss her. She was the BEST. Enjoy your grandparents while they are still living.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 4, 2014)

Does anyone else see their godchild talking about buying or thinking about buying something, and all you want to do us say, "Nooooo!" -- because you already bought it for them? I have to practically sit on my hands to not say something!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 4, 2014)

You can always send a fairy dear queen!  Something like..."Are you sure you want to purchase that item..."


----------



## meaganola (Jun 4, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> You can always send a fairy dear queen! Something like..."Are you sure you want to purchase that item..."


Except then I might as well say, "THIS IS WHAT YOU'RE GETTING!" It's just a no-win.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 4, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> You can always send a fairy dear queen!  Something like..."Are you sure you want to purchase that item..."


or sherriff @@Dashery to send them on a no-buy!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 4, 2014)

@@meaganola  I think a lot of us mentioned we wouldn't mind dupes. Is it something she wouldn't mind having a dupe of??

But back on the ice cream topic, Talenti Gelato (so not really ice cream...BUT BETTER!) it's so delicious! We normally get B&amp;J but this was on sale so we decided to try it. Caramel Apple Pie....so good! &amp; since its gelato, it's nice &amp; smooth &amp; creamy. I'm hooked!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh ladies, I keep buying stuff for my FGC but it's all taking forever to ship! And the fact that I don't have it in my hands yet makes me want to buy more because I keep forgetting what I've purchased. I need to make a list or a pinterest board with all the items I have bought so far pinned to it.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 4, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Oh ladies, I keep buying stuff for my FGC but it's all taking forever to ship! And the fact that I don't have it in my hands yet makes me want to buy more because I keep forgetting what I've purchased. I need to make a list or a pinterest board with all the items I have bought so far pinned to it.


I have a list actually written down that I keep in my Filofax with what I've ordered/bought, received, and have yet to order/buy.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 4, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Does anyone else see their godchild talking about buying or thinking about buying something, and all you want to do us say, "Nooooo!" -- because you already bought it for them? I have to practically sit on my hands to not say something!


Oh no! I hope it wasn't me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just bought something for myself and broke my low buy... BUT I did get stuff for my FGC too so it's ok??

I love you FGC, but I really really gotta stop buying you stuff or even adding things from my stash or else it won't fit in the box that I've carefully selected for you.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 4, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Oh ladies, I keep buying stuff for my FGC but it's all taking forever to ship! And the fact that I don't have it in my hands yet makes me want to buy more because I keep forgetting what I've purchased. I need to make a list or a pinterest board with all the items I have bought so far pinned to it.


I just have my FGC's stuff spread out over the coffee table so every morning I can take a bird's eye view and see what's missing.  I am waiting on 1 order and then I just have my homemade touch to add but I can't do that until right before I mail, since it's perishable I guess you could say.  I still haven't figured out exactly how I'm going to do that part.

To my FGM, I have been very good and not bought anything related to my wishlists/posts!  This swap has actually saved me tons of money and I have only picked up 2-3 necessities since it started.  That's like some kind of record lol.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jun 4, 2014)

Whew! Just returned from vacation and catching up on this thread has made me so excited for this all over again!! 

I don't mind having dupes of anything, so my FGM doesn't have to worry about that.

I've recently become concerned that someone is stealing my packages. My May Glossybox that was supposedly delivered on the 30th, as well as two orders from LUSH are MIA. It's like someone from my building noticed the LUSH and Glossybox packaging, and swiped them. It makes me wish companies were more discreet with their packaging, but I also understand the thrill of seeing a box you've been waiting for. Sigh....


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 4, 2014)

@@Elizabeth Mac that sucks. I hope they show up. I had things stolen from me in college by an ex-roommate and that was no fun. To my FGM I have not brought anything for myself except clothes and shoes. If you need more specific items, please send a fairy my way. Thank you in advance for all your thoughtfulness.


----------



## Dashery (Jun 4, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> or sherriff @@Dashery to send them on a no-buy!


You got it!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll snag those Beauty Bandits!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 4, 2014)

All that is left for me to do is wrapping. ( I suck at wrapping so apologies in advance to my FGC) Now I'm just counting days until mail-out.  Instead of something crafty I'm sending a regional product, it isn't made in my town, but it is made in Alabama.


----------



## klg534 (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm a poor wrapper too. Thank god for Ipsy and GWP bags. It makes my stuff look nicer and takes away from my love of taping things.  (and I dont mean like fun washi tape, i mean like clear scotch tape)


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah, bad wrapper here also! I'm doing a themed tote with makeup bags type thing and it'll all be covered in tissue paper, that's the plan for now.


----------



## DonnaD (Jun 4, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> I also add "don't smoke" to that advice.  I figure if they don't care enough about their lungs to not smoke, maybe the threat of premature wrinkles (like my sister has) will convince them.


I smoked  for 30 years.  I sincerely have no wrinkles.  My sister never smoked and she has a lot of wrinkles around her eyes.


----------



## utgal2004 (Jun 4, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> All that is left for me to do is wrapping. ( I suck at wrapping so apologies in advance to my FGC) Now I'm just counting days until mail-out.  Instead of something crafty I'm sending a regional product, it isn't made in my town, but it is made in Alabama.


I think regional products are awesome, especially when you can only buy them regionally!  It's so fun getting introduced to new stuff.


----------



## DonnaD (Jun 4, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I just stay out of the evil, pain-causing, barf-inducing sun.


I wanted to ask you, do you have anhidrosis?  

I don't get a puking thing from the sun but I have anhidrosis  on top of being a deathly pale, Irish redhead with green eyes.

The sun is a separate problem from the heat for me.  Unable to sweat, I would overheat and faint.  Not for years now but when I was younger and spent more time with nature.  And it wouldn't take long for me to reach a point where my temp would hit 101 or more.  I was hospitalised once for heat stroke but multiple times for high body temp and dehydration.

I'm positive my inability to sweat is a direct causation of my severely dry skin although no doctor ever told me that.  My mother had anhidrosis and my sister also has it.

Now, at 51 and getting my menopause on, a couple of years ago I suddenly started to sweat on my head.  JUST my head to the hairline on my forehead.  It actually drips down my face which is just horrifying.  It's disgusting.  Sweaty hair is gross and stinks.  My husband says welcome to the real world but when you have spent 49 years of your life never sweating, it's just a horrible feeling, uncomfortable and just gross.

Anyway, have you ever been tested for an underlying condition?


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 4, 2014)

@@meaganola -- I've been having the opposite experience, as my FGD hasn't been posting much.  She did post a wish list and I've been able to discern some things from earlier threads.  But it does make stalking a challenge.

To my FGM -- there's nothing I buy that I wouldn't be happy to have more of.  We buy back-ups of back-ups at our house.  So no worries!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 4, 2014)

@@DonnaD Not being able to sweat is definitely not a thing for me. This can't-handle-the-heat-and-sun thing runs in my mom's family, especially on her mom's side, and I've had this my entire life, at least as far as I can remember, so I think the underlying factor is being descended from Scottish people.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 4, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> @@meaganola -- I've been having the opposite experience, as my FGD hasn't been posting much. She did post a wish list and I've been able to discern some things from earlier threads. But it does make stalking a challenge.


Another person I can cross off my potential godmother list! There are many things I can be accused of, but not posting much is definitely not one of those things.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 4, 2014)

Just bought the last two gifts for my FGC... 2 books!  I love Amazon's $0.01 books (yes, with $3.99 shipping. But I'm in a super-rural town with no good used bookstores. My KINGDOM for a flea market like all the ones around Cincinnati... used books for days... lol).  So I'm more than happy to rescue these books, and hope they find a happy and loving home.  FGC, I did NOT use any of the $25 budget, though!  These are non-beauty extras!

(Note bene:  I always troll through the listings til I find "Very Good" or "Like New" books from sellers with &gt;95% positive feedback, and I've never been disappointed with quality or service!)


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 4, 2014)

I swear I'm going to start wrapping tonight. I have a pile of boxes in the corner that I have to go thru. But none of it is for me. It is either for my FGC or one of the nieces.


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 4, 2014)

@ I like to go on campus bookstore and see what the different English professors have assigned as reading material. I have found some really good books like that. Of course I don't buy it from there; I go online or to a local bookstore for much cheaper prices.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 4, 2014)

I've got 3 boxes in my closet right now with everything thrown inside.  I need to go through it &amp; finally start wrapping it all up.  I'm getting excited because I know kind of what I "want" everything to look like. . . I just have to figure out how to get it to that point.  

@ I do the same thing with books on Amazon.  I have seriously gotten almost brand new books for pennies!  I love it!!!  We read a lot in this house so it always is a great way to save money &amp; still get fabulous new books to read for all ages.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 4, 2014)

I am trying to be good FGM and not buy much!  I could not resist the Julep mystery box with the cleansing oil and free cleansing oil promo, but I other than memeboxes (and spending my BG giftcard from GB on items way out of the budget) that has been my only splurge...and the memeboxes will not be here for months...and I use the oil all the time, so back-ups of back-ups of back-ups will be appreciated to no end!  Going to hide my CC's from myself!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 4, 2014)

Don't forget your local libraries! And I don't mean to check books out for borrowing purposes: A lot of them will have a little area where you can buy used books, typically donated to the library by people for this purpose. It's a fundraising mechanism for the library. My brother works for a library with one of these, and every time I have a big bag of books I can't sell at Powell's (GREATEST BOOKSTORE EVER. I think it's Portland's biggest tourist destination, but it's a tourist attraction that locals go to as well), I cart them to his library.

ETA Bank fraud update! My credit union received my affidavit and credited the money! I still don't have a new debit card yet, but at least the money is back.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 4, 2014)

@@meaganola that's awesome!  It's so horribly inconvenient when it happens, but thank goodness that banks these days have the protection/ability to restore the money.

Agreed on checking the library!  I did do that at least that before hitting up Amazon, but our teeny rural library is heavy on the NYT Best Seller List and light on the sci-fi/fantasy realm (my personal favorites!).  My mom just cleaned out half their used paperback section when she visited last weekend, but she likes the romance and mystery genres.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 4, 2014)

@@meaganola whew!! Glad to hear the money was returned quickly!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 4, 2014)

Ooh, and I just received a Kickstarter backer package from this campaign:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/teachbymagic/different-deck-playing-cards-reinvented

My backer level meant I received two of each deck.  I want to open *one* deck to look at all of the pretty pictures, but I can't decide which one!  I'm kind of leaning towards a black deck just because it's, well, different from the usual white deck.


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 4, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ooh, and I just received a Kickstarter backer package from this campaign:
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/teachbymagic/different-deck-playing-cards-reinvented
> 
> My backer level meant I received two of each deck.  I want to open *one* deck to look at all of the pretty pictures, but I can't decide which one!  I'm kind of leaning towards a black deck just because it's, well, different from the usual white deck.


those are really cool cards I love the art work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 4, 2014)

FGM, if you are looking for a sweet treat for me : I'd love some SunKist Fruit Gems or Morinaga Hi-Chew fruit chews!!! I can't find them anywhere near me and they're both so good. I'm debating on whether or not I should just buy them from Amazon already lol!

Not completely sure what treats I should send to my FGC. My area is known for cherry products and fudge. Or we also have a local potato chip company, haha. 

Also I'm debating on whether or not to add in a Scentsy plug-in and a wax bar for my girl. Thoughts??


----------



## lovepink (Jun 4, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Does anyone else see their godchild talking about buying or thinking about buying something, and all you want to do us say, "Nooooo!" -- because you already bought it for them? I have to practically sit on my hands to not say something!


And I can add you to my miniscle list of people who are not my FGM!  I have NOT been posting about the things I am buying so as not to stress out my FGM.  There are like a million things I am OOH SHINY about and do not want to make her have to change course.



Sheeeeeelby said:


> @@meaganola  I think a lot of us mentioned we wouldn't mind dupes. Is it something she wouldn't mind having a dupe of??
> 
> But back on the ice cream topic, Talenti Gelato (so not really ice cream...BUT BETTER!) it's so delicious! We normally get B&amp;J but this was on sale so we decided to try it. Caramel Apple Pie....so good! &amp; since its gelato, it's nice &amp; smooth &amp; creamy. I'm hooked!


OMG Talenti is the best!  I love the sea salt caramel one.   Another delish one is Caramel cookie crunch (see a theme here?) My husband &amp; I almost bought the caramel apple pie one!  I will try that one next since I have a recommendation!



Sheeeeeelby said:


> FGM, if you are looking for a sweet treat for me : I'd love some SunKist Fruit Gems or Morinaga Hi-Chew fruit chews!!! I can't find them anywhere near me and they're both so good. I'm debating on whether or not I should just buy them from Amazon already lol!
> 
> Not completely sure what treats I should send to my FGC. My area is known for cherry products and fudge. Or we also have a local potato chip company, haha.
> 
> Also I'm debating on whether or not to add in a Scentsy plug-in and a wax bar for my girl. Thoughts??


Yay scentsy!  Do it!  I love the birthday cake scent one it is my favorite.  They always come out with cute new warmers.   I have a plug in and a regular one for the living room.  Scentsy also makes great room sprays (I keep one in the bathroom) and little travel tins that are great for cars or drawers. We rented a rental car that was "smoke" free and smelled like pipe tobacco so I put one of those tins in there in "skinny dipping."  Mmm

ETA: Since I cannot put all my thoughts down at once (this is what I get for interneting on an empty stomach) apparently my gift has a theme and it is two.  I seem to have 2 of all types of products in there!


----------



## tulosai (Jun 4, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ooh, and I just received a Kickstarter backer package from this campaign:
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/teachbymagic/different-deck-playing-cards-reinvented
> 
> My backer level meant I received two of each deck.  I want to open *one* deck to look at all of the pretty pictures, but I can't decide which one!  I'm kind of leaning towards a black deck just because it's, well, different from the usual white deck.


I love those!!!

Regarding books, I second the library suggestion. Some of them even have 'stores' where they have quite a few books.

I'm really obsessed with reading... including children's books even though I have no kids.  Something about children's books makes me really happy   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 4, 2014)

@@lovepink  the fiance &amp; I just ran to Meijer real quick for ice cream run. I actually just got Sea Salt Caramel! Not bad! and last night, he got the Caramel Cookie Crunch! I'm a huge caramel lover too - but Caramel Apple Pie has been my fave out of the 3 so far!! 

Yeah I'm a consultant (and very much addicted) so I know alllll about them! lol. Personally I have them all over my house just because with my dog, I feel much safer about having no flame. There's been a few times I was like shoot, did I blow out the candle &amp; constantly worried about it. I felt terrible. I think I'll try a plug-in and a bar &amp; maybe a scent circle too!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 4, 2014)

@@tulosai I love children's books! I love poems, I love happy endings, and I love fanciful characters... Kids books have all of those! I read "If You Give A Mouse A Cookie" to my 4-year-old tonight.  It went something like this:

Me: If you give a mouse a cookie...

Him:  I want a cookie!

Me:  Then he'll probably want a glass of milk...

Him:  I want milk!

Me:  And a straw to go with it...

Him:  I want a straw!

It was hilarious.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 4, 2014)

Books, the gift that always fits! I love having dupes of my favorite items, that way I always know I have it waiting in the wings. Yard sales often have fantastic book deals, many times I've lugged home entire boxes for only 2-3 dollars a box. Whatever I don't want gets donated to the library.

   Momma and my husband have to listen to me yammer daily about this fun swap, they have ooooo and aaaaahed over all the pressies, but I can tell they are ready for me to find a new talking point. This is so exciting though!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 4, 2014)

I love children's books as well. They're magical and delightful in a way that adult books can't quite be. I spend a lot of reading. I love looking around used book stores. I've been informed that there is an excellent one in my new city. I will have to remember to venture that way one of these days.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jun 4, 2014)

I am not very crafty, but I love to cook and bake!  I could make some cookies and brownies and send them to my FGC.  I have been told that I make some of the best brownies ever!  I wish I could make dinner for her.  I love cooking!  

I love to read, but I haven't had much time lately.  I miss reading now that I think about it.  I guess I need to make it a goal to read at least one book this summer.  

Just got back home from a meeting and I think we are going to have to cancel our women's retreat for this weekend because not enough ladies signed up.  I'm really disappointed!  I love the women's retreat we host every year.  When I came home and told my husband, he suggested another idea for this weekend, so I have to add research to my to-do list for tomorrow.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 4, 2014)

To my FGM: I haven't been posting a whole lot lately and I apologize for that.. I don't actually have an excuse, I'm currently unemployed and not doing much.  I'm spending a majority of my hours watching hours and hours and hours of The West Wing and reading lots and lots of news on national security type things, cause that's my jam.

Also beginning to stress out a little bit because I just got my first syllabus for grad school and I have to read the Tribune, Sun Times (both Chicago newspapers), and at least one other major news outlet from cover to cover every single day.  Come June 23rd, I will no longer have a life.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 4, 2014)

I found a couple of things on my FGC's list and I'm pretty excited about that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still have quite a bit of shopping to do, but I am going to take my time, anyway - I want to make sure to make it great.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 4, 2014)

@@luckyme502 brownies sound awesome! Toss one here!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 4, 2014)

I work with kids with special needs/developmental disabilities, and they love to do arts and crafts. So, if you were my FGC...how would you feel about a fingerpainting, a friendship bracelet, or a small craft done by children? Would you think it was weird/silly, or would you like it?

I never know how people will feel about things like that!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 4, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld I think it would be wonderful! Thank you for the work you do with special needs children.


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 4, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I work with kids with special needs/developmental disabilities, and they love to do arts and crafts. So, if you were my FGC...how would you feel about a fingerpainting, a friendship bracelet, or a small craft done by children? Would you think it was weird/silly, or would you like it?
> 
> I never know how people will feel about things like that!


It would be precious.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 5, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I work with kids with special needs/developmental disabilities, and they love to do arts and crafts. So, if you were my FGC...how would you feel about a fingerpainting, a friendship bracelet, or a small craft done by children? Would you think it was weird/silly, or would you like it?
> 
> I never know how people will feel about things like that!


Too sweet for words!  It would have to go to work and live in my cubicle next to my computer so it would be safe from my monsters and in a place where I would see it every day!


----------



## luckyme502 (Jun 5, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I work with kids with special needs/developmental disabilities, and they love to do arts and crafts. So, if you were my FGC...how would you feel about a fingerpainting, a friendship bracelet, or a small craft done by children? Would you think it was weird/silly, or would you like it?
> 
> I never know how people will feel about things like that!


A very good friend of ours works at a school for blind children.  One of the things I love most is a decorative bowl made by one of his students.  I think including something from your kids is awesome!


----------



## chelsealynn (Jun 5, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I work with kids with special needs/developmental disabilities, and they love to do arts and crafts. So, if you were my FGC...how would you feel about a fingerpainting, a friendship bracelet, or a small craft done by children? Would you think it was weird/silly, or would you like it?
> 
> I never know how people will feel about things like that!


Aww, that would be so sweet. I also work with special needs kids!  They don't make many any crafts for me though, hahah.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 5, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I work with kids with special needs/developmental disabilities, and they love to do arts and crafts. So, if you were my FGC...how would you feel about a fingerpainting, a friendship bracelet, or a small craft done by children? Would you think it was weird/silly, or would you like it?
> 
> I never know how people will feel about things like that!


I don't have (or work with) kids, and I'd like it!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 5, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld  I would love it!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 5, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld I think that would be awesome! I love the idea of friendship bracelets!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jun 5, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I work with kids with special needs/developmental disabilities, and they love to do arts and crafts. So, if you were my FGC...how would you feel about a fingerpainting, a friendship bracelet, or a small craft done by children? Would you think it was weird/silly, or would you like it?
> 
> I never know how people will feel about things like that!


I think that's a very sweet idea!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 5, 2014)

In need of some strength and positive energy from my MUT ladies; my family's dog is being put to sleep today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We think he had a stroke this past Monday and his immune system has crashed since and he's just not in control of himself anymore and can't even breathe well so it seems like the best thing to do but man, not sure how I'm gonna get through today.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 5, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> In need of some strength and positive energy from my MUT ladies; my family's dog is being put to sleep today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We think he had a stroke this past Monday and his immune system has crashed since and he's just not in control of himself anymore and can't even breathe well so it seems like the best thing to do but man, not sure how I'm gonna get through today.


HUGE HUGS!  That is so tough, but you are doing the right thing for him.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 5, 2014)

@@latinafeminista Oh, sweetie, hugs from over here! Letting go of our animal buddies is never easy, but I think that the harder it is, the more of a sign it is that it's the right decision.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 5, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> In need of some strength and positive energy from my MUT ladies; my family's dog is being put to sleep today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We think he had a stroke this past Monday and his immune system has crashed since and he's just not in control of himself anymore and can't even breathe well so it seems like the best thing to do but man, not sure how I'm gonna get through today.


HUGS!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 5, 2014)

@@latinafeminista Oh no..I'm so sorry. HUGS!  :hugs3:


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 5, 2014)

@@latinafeminista hugs and support to you lady!  :hugs3:


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 5, 2014)

@@latinafeminista -- oh honey, so sorry about your dog!  I know how hard a decision it is, but you're doing him a kindness.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 5, 2014)

@@latinafeminista sending healing thoughts your way!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 5, 2014)

Thank you ladies SO much, you all have me crying over here with your kind words.  When I look at him, I know its the best decision we can make but it doesn't make it any easier.  My parents got him my senior year of high school, just when i was leaving for college (even though I wanted a dog my whole life! lol) but I was always close to him throughout his 12 years as a member of our family.  I have my own dog now (a bulldog named Sherman) and I swear I've been holding him close this whole week


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 5, 2014)

@latinafeminista  I'm so sorry!  Internet hugs!  My Dynamo Patch and Freeway will be in doggie heaven waiting to give welcome doggy kisses to your little guy!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 5, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> @latinafeminista  I'm so sorry!  Internet hugs!  My Dynamo Patch and Freeway will be in doggie heaven waiting to give welcome doggy kisses to your little guy!


that's sweet, thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 5, 2014)

Big hugs @@latinafeminista ! I'll be keeping you and your family in my thoughts today.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 5, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Big hugs @@latinafeminista ! I'll be keeping you and your family in my thoughts today.


Thanks so much MM! 

I love MUT so much, you ladies are keeping my spirits up today!


----------



## angienharry (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi FGM. I have been a good FGC. I went shopping this week (I'm on vacation!!) and didn't buy anything for myself. I bought a few great things for my FGC but was such a good girl. (Well I did buy my first pair of Cole Haan shoes but that doesn't count. Oh btw. Those shoes are like walking on clouds!!) Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 5, 2014)

angienharry said:


> Hi FGM. I have been a good FGC. I went shopping this week (I'm on vacation!!) and didn't buy anything for myself. I bought a few great things for my FGC but was such a good girl. (Well I did buy my first pair of Cole Haan shoes but that doesn't count. Oh btw. Those shoes are like walking on clouds!!) Happy Thursday everyone!


Yay for your first Cole Haans!!  Great choice, they are definitely like walking on clouds!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 5, 2014)

So sorry @latinafeminista  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I went through that with my family dog last year and it's so hard. &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 5, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> So sorry @latinafeminista  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I went through that with my family dog last year and it's so hard. &lt;3 &lt;3


Sorry for your loss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It is SO hard.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 5, 2014)

On a brighter note, I got my LE mermaid box from Birchbox (sorry for shopping FGM!) and it is awesome! So glad I had the points and code to make this happen (since I'm supposed to be on a low buy) and I even think there are some goodies in there that I can gift to my FGC.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 5, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> Aww, that would be so sweet. I also work with special needs kids!  They don't make many any crafts for me though, hahah.


Well, I'm lucky - I work in a children's home in Activities so I basically play with/make things with/etc 90 kids for a living  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jun 5, 2014)

@@latinafeminista I know I am late to saying sorry about your beloved family pet (darn job keeps me from MUT for 8 hrs everyday!).  My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 5, 2014)

@@latinafeminista

So sorry for your lost.


----------



## LadyK (Jun 6, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> In need of some strength and positive energy from my MUT ladies; my family's dog is being put to sleep today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We think he had a stroke this past Monday and his immune system has crashed since and he's just not in control of himself anymore and can't even breathe well so it seems like the best thing to do but man, not sure how I'm gonna get through today.


So sorry to hear this.  It is good he has such a loving family to be there for him.  Sending love and hugs.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 6, 2014)

Awww @@latinafeminista so sorry to hear about your pup! I know how hard that is. Thinking of you &amp; your family!


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 6, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Sorry for your loss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It is SO hard.


I'm so sorry for your loss. Hugs


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 6, 2014)

LadyK said:


> So sorry to hear this.  It is good he has such a loving family to be there for him.  Sending love and hugs.





allistra44 said:


> Awww @@latinafeminista so sorry to hear about your pup! I know how hard that is. Thinking of you &amp; your family!





bonita22 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. Hugs


You all are the best, thank you so much for the nice words.  Yesterday was SUPER rough but I'm feeling a tiny bit better today.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 6, 2014)

It's a new day, yay!

How are everyone's shopping plans going? I've mostly been stash shopping this past month and stalking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This weekend will be my first foray and I think I'm going to purchase my FGC's big ticket item, which is so fun b/c its been my fav product since I bought it in April!


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 6, 2014)

I placed an order last week for my FGC, and it's still not here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Sephora flash has me a little spoiled, I used to be ok with things taking a week to get to me. Now a week seems like an eternity.

I still haven't decided what else I'm going to give my FGC. There was one thing I almost bought for her &amp; myself but she stated she already bought it. So I took it as a sign I shouldn't buy it at all.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 6, 2014)

It's arrived!!!   :lol:    My last &amp; final gift has arrived for my FGC.  I got a $25 gift card for Bergdorf Goodman from Glossybox &amp; ordered her something I know she's going to LOVE LOVE LOVE with my "free money" &amp; I'm so THRILLED with it.  They wrapped it up SO beautifully (free wrapping).  I admit, I snuck it open to peek, but then put it all back together again.  Now that I've seen it, I WANT ONE.  Maybe I'll add it to my sephora wish list &amp; hint to the hubs that I want it for Christmas.   :santa:  ha ha ha.

NOW. . . the planning begins with the wrapping experience.   :luv:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 6, 2014)

Both books I ordered from Amazon have now shipped from the sellers!  I'm now confident they'll show up with more than enough time to ship to my FGC! And now it's time to shop for.... WRAPPING PAPER!!!  Between that and the one lone craft I have to do, I'm so done!  LOVE IT!  :wub:


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 6, 2014)

I got in my last gift today. I finished wrapping everything else last night. I also wrote out my cards. I'm seriously thinking about mailing.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm going shopping on Sunday!! Super super excited!  Finally got paid so I can do things!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 6, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I'm going shopping on Sunday!! Super super excited!  Finally got paid so I can do things!!


Yea!!!  I have already spent all of mine and am now just trying to sit on my hands to keep them from shopping online.  I will be good FGM, but I might not be very good at it!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If not for my sub boxes, my mailman would think I had died since my number of deliveries has dropped off significantly!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 6, 2014)

FGC ended up with so many things that ended up being oddly shaped.. Hope this doesn't look like a box of fun colored tampons!!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 6, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> FGC ended up with so many things that ended up being oddly shaped.. Hope this doesn't look like a box of fun colored tampons!!


Cute!  Love the colors and fun little add ons, on them!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 6, 2014)

IT'S SO BEAUTIFUL. It looks like a box of candy!  Upscale, couture candy.   :wub:


----------



## meaganola (Jun 6, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> FGC ended up with so many things that ended up being oddly shaped.. Hope this doesn't look like a box of fun colored tampons!!


Ack! Fun-colored tampons was pretty much exactly what the Santa package I sent out looked like! This assortment doesn't, though. You have varied sizes and shapes. It just looks *fun*!
ETA: @ nailed it. Candy!


----------



## valeried44 (Jun 6, 2014)

It's so pretty and summery and colorful!  I just keep going back to look at it.  Great job!

I could actually get excited about tampons if they came looking like that!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 6, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> FGC ended up with so many things that ended up being oddly shaped.. Hope this doesn't look like a box of fun colored tampons!!


How cute! They look like candy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 6, 2014)

I went to Christmas crackers, but I can see super-fancy candy there, too! Looks great!

I'm still waiting for the materials for the craft I want to include, but beauty shopping is done. May have a few stash items to add in, but I'm hoping to be done next weekend. I have a work trip to OK and Chicago, then to St. Louis the last 2 weeks in June and don't want to be racing to get done over 4th of July weekend, or it will end up looking like the dog's dinner!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 6, 2014)

Haha thanks guys! I was definitely going for candy so I'm glad you saw that too -- but tampons were what I was afraid that ya'll been seeing. FGC -- do you want me to just ship this to you now?!!?


----------



## lovepink (Jun 6, 2014)

To my FGM if you want to ship it early feel free to!  If you would prefer to wait I am ok with that too.  I only have to keep myself distracted from shopping for another 30 days before the shipping period for the gifts opens haha.

I have the craft to keep me busy and I have my wrapping goodies, but I like being able to see it all and decide what I can add (or subtract!)


----------



## meaganola (Jun 6, 2014)

To my FGM:  If you would like to ship early, please feel free, but be aware I have *zero* patience when it comes to unwrapping presents, so it will *not* wait for the official reveal window!

To my FGC:  I still have some things on order, so it doesn't look like there's any way mine will be going out early.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 6, 2014)

Ok by some miracle I have spent exactly $25 (not counting stash shopping, swaps, points, gwps, and gift cards)! I still have 1 last thing I want to get with my Ulta points and my homemade project.

My FGM can feel free to ship whenever she wants. I will be shipping my box early as well but not for another week or 2.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 7, 2014)

As long as we're posting shipping updates/messages....

My darling FGC, all of your orders and major purchases have been made, and my stash has been thoroughly raided.  I'm just waiting on the books, materials for a craft, and some filler snack/goodie purchases.  That being said, it will probably be closer to the shipping window when I mail... because I need to make sure everything is PERFECT.

My sweet, wonderful FGM!  You can send it whenever.  Now is fine. Early July would actually be better, as my hubby has to leave for a corporate training thingy for several weeks and my life will be easier when I don't have to explain away a box o' goodies.  Muahaha!!! I'll stash the box, take the kids out for Happy Meals so they won't dime me out when Daddy calls later ("Mommy got another box delivered!  I think there's makeup inside!"  Thanks, kid), and wait for them to go to bed before I turn on some music, pour a glass of wine, and RIP INTO THE GOODIES.  Yeah, it'll be like that.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 7, 2014)

Can I tell you all a funny husband/makeup-y story?  

So Sunday my husband and I went to Target.  I had to get more makeup remover wipes.  I usually put away groceries but for whatever reason my husband did this week.  I was not able to find the makeup wipes anywhere!  I got mad because I had assumed the bagger had not bagged them.  

Today when I was rooting around in my FREEZER what did I find?  The makeup wipes!  I had to laugh.  I wonder what he thought they were that they needed to be frozen?!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 7, 2014)

Yay, I just got a shipping notice!  Still waiting on shipping for other things, though.

In June news, ugh, the guys at work are going to both be gone the week after next!  Our boss has dubbed it Girl Power week because we'll be an all-female crew.  One guy has some sort of week-long language intensive course, and the other guy is going to Costa Rica for two weeks.  I'm already dreading it.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 7, 2014)

Dear FGM --  feel free to ship when you want. I'm travelling a lot for work though from make-up e through mid-July.  So it may be a few days from when it's delivered until I'm actually home to open it.  But it will be safe inside waiting for me, because my husband can get it.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 7, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Can I tell you all a funny husband/makeup-y story?
> 
> So Sunday my husband and I went to Target. I had to get more makeup remover wipes. I usually put away groceries but for whatever reason my husband did this week. I was not able to find the makeup wipes anywhere! I got mad because I had assumed the bagger had not bagged them.
> 
> Today when I was rooting around in my FREEZER what did I find? The makeup wipes! I had to laugh. I wonder what he thought they were that they needed to be frozen?!


Lol!! That is hilarious!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 7, 2014)

I have several things for my FGC, but am waiting to make a few purchases when I go to the nearest town that has an Ulta. So indecisive because I want to get her all the things!

Also, the profile views feature is really hindering my stalking...so of course, I've been looking at several profiles from this thread each day, to hopefully throw her off my scent.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 7, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld Just log out before you look at her profile, and you can stalk in secret all you want.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jun 7, 2014)

I wish I could ship early! But I'm hardcore procrastinating on my craft. And waiting for something from hautelook, so I'll have to wait.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 7, 2014)

Gah. My new favorite book (totally worksafe) (too bad I can't share pages from it): http://www.powells.com/biblio/1-9781576876770-1


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 7, 2014)

I am really intrigued by the idea of sending a book to my FGC, I just don't know what types of books she would read. I love reading, and love nothing more than sitting by the lake and reading a book in the summertime. Great idea @ (I believe you are the one who started that idea, if not, whoops! Whoever did is a smarty!)


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 7, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> FGC ended up with so many things that ended up being oddly shaped.. Hope this doesn't look like a box of fun colored tampons!!


GAHHHHH! This made me really want some salt water taffy! So precious!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 7, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I am really intrigued by the idea of sending a book to my FGC, I just don't know what types of books she would read. I love reading, and love nothing more than sitting by the lake and reading a book in the summertime. Great idea @ (I believe you are the one who started that idea, if not, whoops! Whoever did is a smarty!)


I don't know if I'm the one who started it, but I saw something in my stalking (muahaha) that let me know my FGC likes to read. Of course, you can never predict if a person will like the same books (or, in the same vein, already has the books I'm sending!) but I'm willing to take the risk!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 7, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I don't know if I'm the one who started it, but I saw something in my stalking (muahaha) that let me know my FGC likes to read. Of course, you can never predict if a person will like the same books (or, in the same vein, already has the books I'm sending!) but I'm willing to take the risk!


It's a great idea, none the less!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 7, 2014)

If my FGM is here and is interested in the book idea, I LOVE TO READ and I love books of all kinds.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jun 7, 2014)

Two words, gang: amazon wishlist!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 7, 2014)

And I'd also be up for Kindle books, since you can send those as gifts...I take my kindle with me every day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklegirl (Jun 7, 2014)

Love the idea of sending books! I'm a huge reader and love reading from my iPad on my commute. Also book lists are a great idea!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 7, 2014)

And if you have an iPhone (I'm not sure about other smartphones), you can get a Kindle reader for free.  I don't have a standalone Kindle, but my iPhone goes everywhere with me, so a Kindle reader goes everywhere with me!

In unrelated news, a story:  This morning at a little after 9am, I was headed to meet a former coworker for brunch in the SE Industrial area of Portland, and I was sitting at a stoplight.  A car pulled up next to me, and I could hear a vaguely familiar beat.  I looked over, and there was a white guy somewhere in his late 40s.  His hair used to be black, and now it's mostly silver and cut in a fairly standard and generic short office-friendly cut.  He was smoking, his car window was down, and his car looked like he probably bought it shortly after college and took good care of it, so it was older but well-kept.  I turned off my stereo and rolled down my window so I could figure out what he was listening to because it was so familiar it was driving me a little crazy.  Answer:  Wu-Tang Clan.  Yup.  That's about right.  Aging hipster, listening to exactly what he was listening to in his 20s after grunge died, driving the car he bought the first time he bought that album.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> And if you have an iPhone (I'm not sure about other smartphones), you can get a Kindle reader for free.  I don't have a standalone Kindle, but my iPhone goes everywhere with me, so a Kindle reader goes everywhere with me!
> 
> In unrelated news, a story:  This morning at a little after 9am, I was headed to meet a former coworker for brunch in the SE Industrial area of Portland, and I was sitting at a stoplight.  A car pulled up next to me, and I could hear a vaguely familiar beat.  I looked over, and there was a white guy somewhere in his late 40s.  His hair used to be black, and now it's mostly silver and cut in a fairly standard and generic short office-friendly cut.  He was smoking, his car window was down, and his car looked like he probably bought it shortly after college and took good care of it, so it was older but well-kept.  I turned off my stereo and rolled down my window so I could figure out what he was listening to because it was so familiar it was driving me a little crazy.  Answer:  Wu-Tang Clan.  Yup.  That's about right.  Aging hipster, listening to exactly what he was listening to in his 20s after grunge died, driving the car he bought the first time he bought that album.


I too have an iPhone, but I can confirm that you can get a Kindle reader app for Android, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> And if you have an iPhone (I'm not sure about other smartphones), you can get a Kindle reader for free.  I don't have a standalone Kindle, but my iPhone goes everywhere with me, so a Kindle reader goes everywhere with me!
> 
> In unrelated news, a story:  This morning at a little after 9am, I was headed to meet a former coworker for brunch in the SE Industrial area of Portland, and I was sitting at a stoplight.  A car pulled up next to me, and I could hear a vaguely familiar beat.  I looked over, and there was a white guy somewhere in his late 40s.  His hair used to be black, and now it's mostly silver and cut in a fairly standard and generic short office-friendly cut.  He was smoking, his car window was down, and his car looked like he probably bought it shortly after college and took good care of it, so it was older but well-kept.  I turned off my stereo and rolled down my window so I could figure out what he was listening to because it was so familiar it was driving me a little crazy.  Answer:  Wu-Tang Clan.  Yup.  That's about right.  Aging hipster, listening to exactly what he was listening to in his 20s after grunge died, driving the car he bought the first time he bought that album.


Ok completely unrelated but you made me think of it. A couple weekends ago, I was feeling pretty down about where I am at my age. So in my family the tradition is when you're feeling blah you put on music and go for a drive. So I pile Z in the car we put on some music and start cruising. About 10 minutes into our drive we pull up next to a heavily tattooed man in a primered VW Bug, blaring the local rock station. I had this random thought of this is what I'd ended up as if I'd finished college, hadn't gotten married, etc. So for 20 minutes we drove down the same road, same pace, me: daydreaming/living vicariously through his Bug, him: not even paying attention to the SUV next to him. The longer I drove next to him the more content i became with how my life turned out. I'm not saying he has a bad life just different from where I am, and I realized that I was actually quite happy to be where I was, in my SUV with a kid in the back, relatively normal colored hair and 2 small tattoos. While I might not have kept the same kinda grungy/ punk look I used to have and I might have a soccer mom car w/ included 7 yo child, we were both listening to the same station enjoying our Sunday. So thank you VW man for letting me live vicariously through you for a bit, it made my weekend.

TLR I stalked a man in my car until I felt better about my lot in life :laughing:   For those of you that were unsure if I was crazy...


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jun 7, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> And I'd also be up for Kindle books, since you can send those as gifts...I take my kindle with me every day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Really?? How do you do that?

I also loooove my kindle. But I also like phsyical books. If my FGM is listening, I love all books! And you don't need to worry about what to get me, I read basically everything. If you like it, I'm sure I would too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So if you want to send a book to me, I'm sure I love it!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 7, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> Really?? How do you do that?


If you're shopping on amazon, there's a button under the buy-this-now area that says Give as a Gift.  I think all you need is the email address of your recipient!

ETA:  I confess I bought a book off my amazon wishlist today.  In my defense, I've been trying to find a copy of this thing for about a year, and Powell's just happened to have a combo this-book-plus-its-sequel in one physical book for six bucks.  I've been checking that store every time I've been near one, and it was finally there.  I heart corporate oligarchic dystopias.


----------



## tulosai (Jun 7, 2014)

FGM: Send my gift whenever works for you! 

FGC: Your gift is pretty well ready now.  I just need to wrap up the pretties and figure out my DIY craft  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sorry I haven't been posting much lately... between the simultaneous decline of my romantic and work lives I haven't been able to be online much. That sounded more emo than I meant it to but oh well.  Hopefully next week will be better!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 7, 2014)

tulosai said:


> FGM: Send my gift whenever works for you!
> 
> FGC: Your gift is pretty well ready now. I just need to wrap up the pretties and figure out my DIY craft  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Sorry I haven't been posting much lately... between the simultaneous decline of my romantic and work lives I haven't been able to be online much. That sounded more emo than I meant it to but oh well. Hopefully next week will be better!


Big hugs! You are amazing and things will get better soon!


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 7, 2014)

tulosai said:


> FGM: Send my gift whenever works for you!
> 
> FGC: Your gift is pretty well ready now.  I just need to wrap up the pretties and figure out my DIY craft  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Sorry I haven't been posting much lately... between the simultaneous decline of my romantic and work lives I haven't been able to be online much. That sounded more emo than I meant it to but oh well.  Hopefully next week will be better!


Big Hugs! I can't say when, but things always get better.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 7, 2014)

I am a physical book girl--I have a couple hundred in my bedroom shelves right now (all unread--I am a big reader, but I buy in bulk). I love cozy mysteries and royal biographies (or biographical fiction about royals--modern or historical). But no pressure to put a book in--I will have plenty to read this summer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jun 7, 2014)

You guys. I found a promotional pdf with pictures from my new favorite book. Work-safe as long as your work area is fine with high-pitched cooing.
http://www.powerhousebooks.com/preview/metalcatspreview.pdf

I think the greatest picture is the one of the guy wearing a _Thrasher_ baseball cap and sitting in a red corduroy chair with a kitty… Well, just go look. I read an interview with the photographer where she said that she noticed that all of her punk friends had dogs, and all of her metal friends had cats, and, yup, that's pretty much how my college friends were (grunge died a very hard death my senior year of college before most of us got pet-friendly apartments, so there weren't very many grunge-era pets in my crowd, but of the people who were in that scene, we pretty much all had cats once we had been out of school a few years and could afford pet deposits). I still remember my ex-housemate's boyfriend (now husband) who was the bassist for a metal band named Bone Orchard -- and his big black-and-white kitty named Rambo, who was the sweetest, most laid-back kitty I have *ever* met. (The personality of both the kitty and the person actually matched very nicely. I remember the day Chad brought Julie lunch from Dick's, a fairly legendary Seattle burger joint, and he brought the housemates bags of fries and tarter sauce. I looked at her and told her that I knew they were going to get married some day. She laughed at me. It took about four years, but I was right.)

And it came as no surprise to me to read that most of these kitties were adopted from shelters (and the book is in part a fundraiser for West Coast no-kill shelters) because, again, that's pretty much how most of the metal dudes I hung out with rolled. The few who didn't adopt from a shelter were pretty much adopted by a random kitty that never made it into a shelter but would have if the guys hadn't let them move in with them.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> You guys. I found a promotional pdf with pictures from my new favorite book. Work-safe as long as your work area is fine with high-pitched cooing.
> 
> http://www.powerhousebooks.com/preview/metalcatspreview.pdf
> 
> ...


I enjoyed that way too much. Also, so true! My boyfriend is a drummer in a metal band and, of course, most of his friends are also into metal/in a band...they all have cats! In fact, the guitar player in his band has like..7 cats! One of them was ours, but we had to get rid of him around Christmas &amp; he was kind enough to adopt him.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> You guys. I found a promotional pdf with pictures from my new favorite book. Work-safe as long as your work area is fine with high-pitched cooing.
> 
> http://www.powerhousebooks.com/preview/metalcatspreview.pdf
> 
> ...


Loved it! my fave was the second to last. It reminds me of myself. He's all happy to be holding the cat, the cat is just "why me?"


----------



## meaganola (Jun 8, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Loved it! my fave was the second to last. It reminds me of myself. He's all happy to be holding the cat, the cat is just "why me?"


I love that one, too!  But to me, the cat is thinking, "Okay, if I just wait long enough, he's going to bring that hand close to me, and then it's Claw Time!"


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh yea, I couldn't get an accurate description for the cross of apathy and annoyance in his eyes.


----------



## tulosai (Jun 8, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Big Hugs! I can't say when, but things always get better.


Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I felt my life pretty much reached a new low when my boss literally threw things at me but all I can do is try to push on for now... the job market is crap.

And those cat pics are awesome!


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 8, 2014)

My goodness that does sound awful. Have another hug for crappy people.

I found a job I'd actually like here in town (library workers) but I haven't made a resume in forever.I will say it's the only thing I've been interested in with my skill set. Honestly the thought of rejoining the workforce scares the bejeezus out of me. I'll probably chicken out miss the application date if I'm gonna be honest.


----------



## tulosai (Jun 8, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> My goodness that does sound awful. Have another hug for crappy people.
> 
> I found a job I'd actually like here in town (library workers) but I haven't made a resume in forever.I will say it's the only thing I've been interested in with my skill set. Honestly the thought of rejoining the workforce scares the bejeezus out of me. I'll probably chicken out miss the application date if I'm gonna be honest.


Oh, from what I know about you that sounds like a good fit! I totally understand how you feel though... one step at a time. Do you have someone who can help you look over the resume? I got a lot of help from friends when I last updated mine.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 8, 2014)

I do but honestly it's such a mess of different things. I've had interesting jobs. I've been a sales associate, a grooming assistant, an appointment setter (the nice way to say telemarketer, I'll live on the streets before doing this ever again), I've been in charge of 2 company mass mailings, participated in 3, a researcher/ mailing list creator, data entry,  and I've made and reviewed over 750 questions for a practice test program. Man that was just exhausting to type out. I swear I have the WEIRDEST skill set. How the hell do you make that into a cohesive piece of paper? Then there's the 5 year gap where I've done nothing , yea I'll probably talk myself out of this before I even start.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 8, 2014)

OMG Stitchfix is hiring in Sac. How cool would it be to be a stylist?

I need real life friends who would find this crap interesting 

ETA: You know you'd want a box from Tweakabell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Jun 8, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> OMG Stitchfix is hiring in Sac. How cool would it be to be a stylist?
> 
> I need real life friends who would find this crap interesting
> 
> ETA: You know you'd want a box from Tweakabell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That sounds like it would be a fun job.  I love Stitchfix.  I haven't gotten one in a few weeks since I've been trying to 1. cut back on getting so many 2. save for my mini vacation next week.  Sometimes I would get boxes like two weeks apart.  It is addicting.  I would love a Tweakabell box!


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 8, 2014)

I've actually been watching the StitchFix thread. It's a neat idea. They don't carry plus sizes so I can't get one, but it's a fun box.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jun 8, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I felt my life pretty much reached a new low when my boss literally threw things at me but all I can do is try to push on for now... the job market is crap.
> 
> And those cat pics are awesome!


Sorry to hear that happened to you.  No one deserves to be disrespected at work.  Hope things pick up for you soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm so behind on this thread  My life has been crazy these past few days.     I have a kindle and i love it so much.  (I may or may not fall asleep reading and wake up cuddling it on occasion)  and I'm between books at the moment so that would be cool.  Every thing else you guys are talking about sending awesome!!!  I can't wait to see what my FGM is cooking up for me.

To my FGC almost done just some wrapping and sample stash shopping.  I'm so excited.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 8, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I felt my life pretty much reached a new low when my boss literally threw things at me but all I can do is try to push on for now... the job market is crap.
> 
> And those cat pics are awesome!


Oh darling! So sorry about that! I would keep notes of that any any other incidents (you never know when you might need them in the future). Be strong and know you are a strong, confident, and competent woman and they are a complete idiot!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 8, 2014)

This thread, you guys... I love it. I love it so much.

@@meaganola I have to buy this book for my sister! (And maybe a copy for me too!)

@@tweakabell I'm trying to get back into the workforce too. I'm in a very rural area, so my top 3 choices are chicken farming (I kid you not, I was offered a job last summer for $10/hr "cash money" to pick up dead chickens on a local Perdue farm), healthcare (unfortunately, I faint at the sight of blood. I hate it, it's stupid, but I've been assured by my doctor that it is indeed *a thing*, and there's no way to cure/desensitize myself. So that's out), or substitute teaching. Which may work out, as I have a degree and could get a license and go full time over the next few years. Also, my mom was is a recently retired teacher so at least I know what I'm getting into. But I managed to procrastinate so long on my application that now it's summer break, lol. We'll get there! Good luck with your hunt, please let us know if we can help (I'm sure there's some awesome résumé proofreaders on here!)

@@tulosai please tell me there is some kind of HR department you can report that to! No one deserves to have anything thrown at them! And I know the job market sucks, but start looking for something else - anything else - where you won't be abused at work. Big hugs in the meantime because it sounds like you're going through a rough patch.

Lastly, I love ALL of my beautiful summer fairies! I love that so many of us are avid readers! I think my next Amazon purchase will be "The Time Travelers Guide to the 14th Century". The author sourced letters, financial records, and other medieval documentation to give a picture of what a time traveler could expect to eat, wear, and do if unceremoniously dumped into plague-ridden Europe. YESSSSSS.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 8, 2014)

While I hate chickens (on our imaginary island of no people where my family lives away from everyone, Hubby slaughters the pigs, I kill the chickens/grow the vegetables) I couldn't imagine just collecting dead ones. I wanted to be a phlebotomist so badly, it gives you the opportunity to stab people and unlike tattooing I didn't need any art skills. When I just got out of high school there was a night shift position at a blood testing lab, I thought it would have been the perfect job for me. No people, playing with blood at night, that's the dream life. Teacher, meh , I hate children, they're cute in theory and then they talk, blech.

Now that I'm done thinking out loud that book sounds FUN!

ETA: I know I say the weirdest things/ have the strangest thoughts but if I didn't put at least some of it on here, all y'all would be under the impression that I'm completely sane :blink:


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 8, 2014)

@@tweakabell do you need help updating your resume/need someone to review it? Just PM Me! And it sounds like you have a good mix of things to put on there!


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 8, 2014)

Yes, I've got a very odd mix of skills. Mostly due to nepotism. Not that I wasn't qualified for the jobs, it just let me skip the interview process which is definitely my weak spot. I'm a put your head down and do your job kinda girl, not a networking and socializing kinda girl. I suck at interviews but I'll be your most efficient/productive/accurate employee.

I wish sometimes we lived in a world where confidence didn't equal competence in people's minds. I know someone who's business is growing exponentially and his product sucks and I seem to be the only one who sees it (like I seriously want to attack his webpages with a big red marker, and I'm not even an English major) but he has the gift of gab and people fall all over him, I find it very frustrating.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh and of course TY for the offer I might just take you up on it. How are your interviews going?


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 8, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Yes, I've got a very odd mix of skills. Mostly due to nepotism. Not that I wasn't qualified for the jobs, it just let me skip the interview process which is definitely my weak spot. I'm a put your head down and do your job kinda girl, not a networking and socializing kinda girl. I suck at interviews but I'll be your most efficient/productive/accurate employee.
> 
> I wish sometimes we lived in a world where confidence didn't equal competence in people's minds. I know someone who's business is growing exponentially and his product sucks and I seem to be the only one who sees it (like I seriously want to attack his webpages with a big red marker, and I'm not even an English major) but he has the gift of gab and people fall all over him, I find it very frustrating.


Job interviews make me break out in hives, sick to my stomach, and cry when they are over. So I know where you are going from. I have a notebook with inspiring quotes or sayings. I read those anytime that I feel anxious or down. And collect more for when I need them.

I'm also a firm believer in aroma therapy. I have 21 drops calming oil. And I swear I put it on and my blood pressure just drops.

I also advocate the power of being around positive people. Like here!

And to tie it in to the book discussion. Iiona Andrew's Cutting Edge series which are my second favorite book series. Kate, the main character, has a thing she does which I use. She takes herself to a quiet place and let's herself imagine the worst things that could happen. And deals with her fear and anxiety then. Then when she goes into battle there is no time for the fear just time for the actions. I find this helps me when I'm going into a stressful situation.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 8, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Oh and of course TY for the offer I might just take you up on it. How are your interviews going?


They're good!! I'm exhausted though and I picked up a bad cold. I had an interview in Nashville on Thursday and I flew down and back in one day. Literally, 6 am flight, connection, arrive at 11:30, drive to office, interview at 1-4, book it back to the airport for a 6 pm Flight out, connection, home.

I flew 2,500 miles in one day!!! That interview went very well/super casual since it was in the office where I interned last summer but I was interviewing for a different role. I knew all the people, questions weren't crazy...

I have another interview on Monday in Chicago and I'm super excited about that (this is my "top choice" job). I'm still applying around though but I just really want this to be done/really hope I get the Chicago job.

I know a lot of people hate interviews but I like them and after having 100000 internships and jobs, I've had a lot of practice. Its all about you. You go in, talk about yourself and no one knows you better than you. It's a pitch and when they grill you about XYZ, you just bounce back and throw it down on the table and say - Yeah, I know I'm lacking in X but I do have abcdefg and this is what makes me amazing and why you need me.

The thing that breaks my heart the most is when people undervalue themselves and DONT negotiate a salary. It frames your entire time there. I just want to slap my friends sometimes.

Lol thanks for asking. This (and my thesis) are my entire world right now.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow, crazy travels! Good luck w/ Chicago!

I have two issues with interviews, one is my social anxiety and then it's the bragging part. I was taught during all of my formative years not to talk about my accomplishments, it makes other people feel bad. I was taught to play down everything I ever did up until the end of high school. That gets drilled into your head when you're little and then they want you to just flip it all around when you're an adult.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 8, 2014)

@@tweakabell if you need a second person to look over your resume, I'm down for the job too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My last job was doing resumes for my entire company haha.  Needless to say, I'm fairly well-versed at what people are looking for when they're reading resumes.

I totally get the interview process being stressful- I always get really stressed out but once I'm in the interview I'm good to go.  I just be myself and talk about what I'm good at and point things out that are on my resume that frequently get looked over.

TO MY FGM:  You're welcome to send my gift out whenever, however, I will be traveling next Wednesday the 11th essentially straight through the 22nd.  I will be in Chicago for a few days in between there, but mostly to refuel and head out again.  This also means I won't be on MUT much, but I still love all of you!

If anyone has any great book recommendations, I'm going to be flying on 5 separate airlines and through 7 airports in two weeks, I'd love to hear them.  I may or may not be spending the majority of my vacation time getting on flights.


----------



## tulosai (Jun 8, 2014)

@@elizabethrose what kinds of books do you like? I have recommendations but without any guidance they would be pages and pages.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 8, 2014)

@@tulosai good question!  I love YA novels, series books, and just generally good fiction.  I'm not super into romance novels, but if romance happens in the book, I'm down with that (what I mean to say is, I'm no Nicholas Sparks or Nora Roberts girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).  I love classics and appreciate good writing!  But other than that, I really will read just about anything!


----------



## tulosai (Jun 8, 2014)

Ok some of these are kinda mainstream but these are my recs:

YA that's nor romance heavy: Miss Perigrine's Home for Peculiar Children, THE CINDER SERIES!! (this is really a must IMO if you haven't read it), The Book Thief, Anna and the French Kiss (this one is defo romance but too cute), Graceling, The GIrl who Circumvented Fairyland in a Ship of her own making

Fiction: The Night Circus, Before I Go to Sleep, Gone Girl (if you are the only person in America who hasn't read it), The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo series, Twenties Girl, The Family Fang, The Paris WIfe

Other: Wild by Cheryl Strayed.  I'ts non fiction but it's really good and I read it recently on a trip.

oh and in terms of Classics, I love them too but it's so hard to recommend something I think you wouldn't have read!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 8, 2014)

@@tulosai I LOVED MISS PEREGRINE'S.  And the second one.  Now if the next one will just come out!  I'll have to check out The Cinder Series, I've never heard of it!  I read The Book Thief- it took me a long time because it was so sad, but so good!  I'll check the others out as well!

I need to read Gone Girl, it's on my list.. I think I might be the only person who hasn't read it yet hahaha!  

Thanks so so much for the recs- I will certainly be checking books out and downloading them today and tomorrow!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 8, 2014)

@ Yay glad the interviews are going well!  Hope that you get the one you really want in Chicago!  Keep us all posted when it is so we can send good positive energy your way!

@@tulosai Sorry your boss sucks.  I hope your current work situation gets better or that you find something else.  Thank you also for the book recommendations!  I recently finished Ender's Game (late to the party I know) and am currently reading Alice Hoffman's Museum of Extraordinary Things, after that I have Life after Life by Kate Atkinson.  My husband and I FINALLY saw Divergent yesterday and he was asking about a new YA series so I will check out The CINDER series (we saw previews for the maze runner too yesterday!)

Add me to the group that loves books, has a kindle.  Keep the book recommendations coming ladies!  I read a lot and fast so I am always looking for new things!

@@tweakabell I feel you on procrastinating.  I had a job I hated and that made me cry and so stressed out but I could not work on my resume to get out of it.  Finally my boss recommended me for a job at the same company but different program and it has gone well.  I too, fall in the category of feeling uncomfortable discussing accomplishements due to how I was raised.

Hope you all have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 8, 2014)

@ I also second good luck in Chicago, not only because you want that job the most, but for selfish reasons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jun 8, 2014)

@@elizabethrose -- _Good Omens_!  I take a copy with me every time I fly.  I may or may not read it depending on what else I end up doing with my time, but it's a tradition for me at this point.  Warning:  You will almost definitely end up laughing out loud in public.

@ @@tweakabell and anyone else out of the workforce -- I cannot recommend temp agencies highly enough.  I got my last two jobs that way.  I have a *lot* to say about temping that I'll just hide here because RAMBLY LIKE WHOA.



Spoiler



I was hired a year and a half after starting the assignment for the first one, and I stayed for something like twelve years and about six different companies (acquisitions, mergers, and spinoffs, oh my!).  The other is the job I currently have, hired after a year (literally *on * my one-year anniversary) and just past my third anniversary as a "real" employee.  It's best to register at several agencies, including at least one small local company (those are the ones that led to my jobs).  I could not get even a confirmation that my resume was received when applying for jobs, but agencies got me out on quite a few interviews, which helped me not panic about them.  

In fact, for the job I currently have, the agency sent me out on an interview for a job that I quite honestly DID NOT want because it was a customer service position, which would mean dealing with customers all day on the phone.  I *hate* the phone, but I was on unemployment and *had* to do a certain number of job-hunting activities each week, and going on that interview meant I hit the requirement and could relax for the rest of the week since it was a bad time of the month to even find jobs to submit resumes for.  I cared so little about the interview that I didn't even wear *deodorant*.  

It turned out there was a second agency involved in the interview (I guess they were a national agency that farmed positions out to smaller local companies), and they had given my agency slightly incorrect information (they told my agency I would be interviewing with someone from the second agency, but I was actually interviewing with person who would be the direct supervisor on the client's end), and they had *completely neglected to tell the interviewing manager I was coming in*, so she didn't even know what job i was there for.  And then she looked at my resume, got a bit confused about why I was there for a customer service position, and proceeded to interview me for a completely different job that I had no clue was on the table that was much, *much* more in line with my skills set and job function preferences, although we spent very little time actually talking about the job.  We just chatted for most of it.  That was a Tuesday.  I was told that the decision would be made by Friday, although they would probably decide by Thursday.  I got a call about three hours later while I was out for a nice, long walk.  They wanted me to *start* Thursday.  

ANYWAY.  t's hard if you have to work around childcare schedules because sometimes clients are looking for someone *that day*, but they are also using temps to hold off on headcount increases and to give potential employees a trial run before hiring, and you would have the same amount of time to sort out childcare as if you were getting any other non-temp job.  I've had assignments ranging from same-day emergency coverage to "well, we don't know how long it's going to be, but we need someone in there before the higher-ups will justify a headcount increase."  



Teal deer:  I've had assignments that lasted just a few hours, and the last two "permanent" jobs I've had started as temp assignments.  A good agency can get you enough interviews that you won't freak out at them any more, and they can help you polish your resume because it's not just a marketing tool for *you*.  It's a marketing tool for *them*. Just make sure to sign up with multiple agencies, and try to sign up with at least one small local agency, and *call them a lot*.  Most of them will have a check-in phone number/email address/website where you pop in and basically say, "Hey, I'm free this week!  Pick me pick me pick me!"  It's all on you, though, so if you don't reach out, they won't reach out.

(And if you want to write, temping will give you a whole lot of material to base your stories or novels on!)


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 8, 2014)

@@tweakabell the odd mix of experience probably does you a bigger favor than you realize! I was the same way.  My experience consisted of retail, weddings/events. door-to-door sales for an exterior remodeling company(I kid you not) and food service and I got hired at a huge law firm.  I hyped my well-roundedness during the hiring process and they loved it.  A lot of people are extremely educated/experienced and still don't know how to handle different types of situations because they've only ever done 1 thing.  If you've worked in 10 different fields, you can pretty much tell them that you can handle anything.

I second @@meaganola's recommendation of temp agencies too, because you may be able to bypass the interview situation all together that way.  They'll do all the bragging for you, at least that was my experience with one I used before.

eta:  Also, looking at your previous post you sound like you would be perfect for a social media position!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 8, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I second @meaganola's recommendation of temp agencies too, because *you may be able to bypass the interview situation all together that way*.  They'll do all the bragging for you, at least that was my experience with one I used before.


 
Unfortunately, the craptacular economy means that the temping landscape has changed.  I temped in the mid-90s when this was true.  I would get a call from the agency, I would accept or decline, and that was pretty much that.  Nowadays, even for a two-week scanning position, most clients want to interview you, at least in my area.  But!  If they send you on a bunch of interviews, you get used to it and might even develop a spiel so you can rattle off how awesome and perfect for the position you are.  It's hard to have a panic attack when it's your fifth interview of the week.  Your freakout button gets worn out, and you end up in a weird sort of zen here-we-go-again space.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 8, 2014)

I was having a bad pain day and decided to indulge in three glasses of wine instead if narcotic pain releavers, now I am trying not to impulse shop since I have no impulse control! I would take Riesling over narcitics any day--especially with sharp white cheddar cheese!


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 8, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @@elizabethrose -- _Good Omens_! I take a copy with me every time I fly. I may or may not read it depending on what else I end up doing with my time, but it's a tradition for me at this point. Warning: You will almost definitely end up laughing .


I'll second it as a good vacation book. It has one of my favorite lines about the human condition.

"It may help to understand human affairs to be clear that most of the great triumphs and tragedies of history are caused, not by people being fundamentally good or fundamentally bad, but by people being fundamentally people.”


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 8, 2014)

Guess what? I've mailed!!!!!!! Somebody should have a gift Wednesday. I hope she likes it.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 8, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> Guess what? I've mailed!!!!!!! Somebody should have a gift Wednesday. I hope she likes it.


GAHHHH! So exciting!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 8, 2014)

Eeeeek! So exciting! I am sure we will all be watching our boxes/front steps!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 8, 2014)

I can't wait to see the next reveal!


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 8, 2014)

Yay, so exciting!


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 8, 2014)

Can't wait to see who the lucky lady is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm excited knowing that someone else is going to have their gift soon.  Can't wait to see it/who the lucky lady is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 8, 2014)

Oooh! Someone is getting Christmas on Wednesday! I'll grab my popcorn &amp; wait patiently til then.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 9, 2014)

SO EXCITED FOR MORE REVEALS!

I think I'm going to mail mine out on Friday. That'll give me a week to work on my somewhat crafty project &amp; pay day is Friday, just in case it ends up being more expensive than I planned to mail.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jun 9, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I work with kids with special needs/developmental disabilities, and they love to do arts and crafts. So, if you were my FGC...how would you feel about a fingerpainting, a friendship bracelet, or a small craft done by children? Would you think it was weird/silly, or would you like it?
> 
> I never know how people will feel about things like that!


That would be a really sweet gift!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 9, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> In need of some strength and positive energy from my MUT ladies; my family's dog is being put to sleep today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We think he had a stroke this past Monday and his immune system has crashed since and he's just not in control of himself anymore and can't even breathe well so it seems like the best thing to do but man, not sure how I'm gonna get through today.


Im super late on this, so sorry to hear that. Sending lots of hugs your way.


----------



## sparklegirl (Jun 9, 2014)

Yay for more reveals! I'm excited to see who the lucky girl is!

I still haven't bought the main part of my gift, but I think I'm finally ready to do that. I'll probably do that today and while it ships, wrap everything up. If all goes well, I should be ready to mail next week!


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 9, 2014)

ooohhh another box going out!!! I can't wait to see the reveal. I am sure it will be amazing. I will not send my box out until the end of the month. I am waiting on an item to come in and I am attempting this project. Soooo... if it comes out nice I will send it. So FGC you will have to wait a little longer but I am certain you will like your gift. I just created a box that I would want. I am thinking about keeping it, lol.


----------



## tulosai (Jun 9, 2014)

Well, FGC, turns out the craft I thought I could do.... I could not do.  It looks like a 4 year old did it.  Seriously need to think about whether to put it in the box or not.  And this isn't me being falsely modest. It is bad.


----------



## utgal2004 (Jun 9, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Well, FGC, turns out the craft I thought I could do.... I could not do.  It looks like a 4 year old did it.  Seriously need to think about whether to put it in the box or not.  And this isn't me being falsely modest. It is bad.


You tried!  Give yourself a break... you've got a lot of stress to deal with and sometimes crafts just don't work out. :hugs3:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 9, 2014)

Just got the final "item" for my craft... It's one of those things that looks easy but could go "my kid made this for me in preschool" at any second... Lol. Pray for me everyone. I'll post the results tomorrow if it works out!


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 9, 2014)

There's nothing more frustrating than putting so much time in a craft and not having it turn out like you pictured. I finally just had to accept that on her pencil roll.

@@tulosai I think you should send it out anyway. I think your FGC would love just knowing you put the time into it for her.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 9, 2014)

Happy thoughts please!! My lawyer just called and the insurance company is finally counter-offering. If they get this all bickered out I might not have to drive out to NM on Thurs!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 9, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Happy thoughts please!! My lawyer just called and the insurance company is finally counter-offering. If they get this all bickered out I might not have to drive out to NM on Thurs!


YEA!!!  Huge amounts of happy thoughts crossing from TN right now!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 9, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Well, FGC, turns out the craft I thought I could do.... I could not do.  It looks like a 4 year old did it.  Seriously need to think about whether to put it in the box or not.  And this isn't me being falsely modest. It is bad.


You are so much braver than I am.  I am not even attempting a craft.  You are too cool for even trying!


----------



## tulosai (Jun 9, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> You are so much braver than I am.  I am not even attempting a craft.  You are too cool for even trying!





utgal2004 said:


> You tried!  Give yourself a break... you've got a lot of stress to deal with and sometimes crafts just don't work out. :hugs3:





Tweakabell said:


> There's nothing more frustrating than putting so much time in a craft and not having it turn out like you pictured. I finally just had to accept that on her pencil roll.
> 
> @@tulosai I think you should send it out anyway. I think your FGC would love just knowing you put the time into it for her.


Aw thanks girls.  I am not too torn up about it no worries- I had fun making it and might keep it for myself either way as it is at least marginally useful but it honestly does not look so good. Another option is that I might gear up to try again...it doesn't take so long to make, my only hesitation is honestly the cost of further materials that might not be worth it if I mess up again.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 9, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I felt my life pretty much reached a new low when my boss literally threw things at me but all I can do is try to push on for now... the job market is crap.
> 
> And those cat pics are awesome!


Sorry to hear that! Hope things start to look up for you.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 9, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> My goodness that does sound awful. Have another hug for crappy people.
> 
> I found a job I'd actually like here in town (library workers) but I haven't made a resume in forever.I will say it's the only thing I've been interested in with my skill set. Honestly the thought of rejoining the workforce scares the bejeezus out of me. I'll probably chicken out miss the application date if I'm gonna be honest.


Im sure you will do great! Good luck with your resume and job applications.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 9, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> This thread, you guys... I love it. I love it so much.
> 
> @@meaganola I have to buy this book for my sister! (And maybe a copy for me too!)
> 
> ...


I had to go look up that book sounds interesting. I love reading books but i have a soft spot for young adult books like Harry Potter and Sisterhood of the Traveling pants.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 9, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> They're good!! I'm exhausted though and I picked up a bad cold. I had an interview in Nashville on Thursday and I flew down and back in one day. Literally, 6 am flight, connection, arrive at 11:30, drive to office, interview at 1-4, book it back to the airport for a 6 pm Flight out, connection, home.
> 
> I flew 2,500 miles in one day!!! That interview went very well/super casual since it was in the office where I interned last summer but I was interviewing for a different role. I knew all the people, questions weren't crazy...
> 
> ...


Good luck, hope you get your dream job!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 9, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> @@tulosai I LOVED MISS PEREGRINE'S.  And the second one.  Now if the next one will just come out!  I'll have to check out The Cinder Series, I've never heard of it!  I read The Book Thief- it took me a long time because it was so sad, but so good!  I'll check the others out as well!
> 
> I need to read Gone Girl, it's on my list.. I think I might be the only person who hasn't read it yet hahaha!
> 
> Thanks so so much for the recs- I will certainly be checking books out and downloading them today and tomorrow!


Me and you both I have to add Gone Girl to my list.


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 9, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> SO EXCITED FOR MORE REVEALS!
> 
> I think I'm going to mail mine out on Friday. That'll give me a week to work on my somewhat crafty project &amp; pay day is Friday, just in case it ends up being more expensive than I planned to mail.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I did medium flat rate box. So it saves a little there.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 9, 2014)

Finally caught up with this thread! i love all the ladies on this thread so much. Life has been really crazy the past month and coming here really relaxes me.  I went on vacation in May to Greece and Turkey then got sick the day I came back from vacation. Also last week my aunt passed away. It was kind of a weird feeling because I didnt really know her. Fast foward to this week getting ready to go home to NYC and Orlando.

FGM: I will be back from vacation on the 6th if you mail my gift early the nice people at the military post office will look after it.

FGC: I decided to mail your gift early from the states. Looking foward to picking up my favorite cookies from NYC to add to your gift.

Sorry for the long post but I was wondering since my FGC seems pretty easy going if I should send her some of my personal favorites? Im thinking German drugstore favorites or  there are a few Essence World Cup collections and I believe Catrice may have a mermaid themed collection. Things around here sell out super fast so hopefully I will find what im looking for.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 9, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Finally caught up with this thread! i love all the ladies on this thread so much. Life has been really crazy the past month and coming here really relaxes me.  I went on vacation in May to Greece and Turkey then got sick the day I came back from vacation. Also last week my aunt passed away. It was kind of a weird feeling because I didnt really know her. Fast foward to this week getting ready to go home to NYC and Orlando.
> 
> FGM: I will be back from vacation on the 6th if you mail my gift early the nice people at the military post office will look after it.
> 
> ...


Sounds great!  Go for it!  I am sure she will adore it!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 9, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Finally caught up with this thread! i love all the ladies on this thread so much. Life has been really crazy the past month and coming here really relaxes me. I went on vacation in May to Greece and Turkey then got sick the day I came back from vacation. Also last week my aunt passed away. It was kind of a weird feeling because I didnt really know her. Fast foward to this week getting ready to go home to NYC and Orlando.
> 
> FGM: I will be back from vacation on the 6th if you mail my gift early the nice people at the military post office will look after it.
> 
> ...


Cookies, Germans and mermaids? What's not to love??! Sorry to hear you've had a rough month, I hope things turn around once you're back!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Jun 9, 2014)

AAH I have been so busy this month, I feel really bad for my FGM because I haven't been posting as much as I used to.  Between the mobile website making it difficult to post at work, to life stuff speeding up now that the weather is good again, I haven't been here as much.

BUT I have focused the little time I have to collect goodies to spoil my godchild  :laughno:


----------



## heath67013 (Jun 9, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Finally caught up with this thread! i love all the ladies on this thread so much. Life has been really crazy the past month and coming here really relaxes me.  I went on vacation in May to Greece and Turkey then got sick the day I came back from vacation. Also last week my aunt passed away. It was kind of a weird feeling because I didnt really know her. Fast foward to this week getting ready to go home to NYC and Orlando.
> 
> FGM: I will be back from vacation on the 6th if you mail my gift early the nice people at the military post office will look after it.
> 
> ...


The mermaid collection sounds cool! I think you should definitely send some of your favorites. I think that's what makes these swaps so awesome. I love learning what other people like. Not to mention a different collection would probably send any of the ladies over the moon.


----------



## heath67013 (Jun 9, 2014)

gemstone said:


> AAH I have been so busy this month, I feel really bad for my FGM because I haven't been posting as much as I used to.  Between the mobile website making it difficult to post at work, to life stuff speeding up now that the weather is good again, I haven't been here as much.
> 
> BUT I have focused the little time I have to collect goodies to spoil my godchild  :laughno:


Your FGM should understand. I haven't been on as much as I'd like. Extra time is at such a premium right now for a lot of people!


----------



## angienharry (Jun 9, 2014)

I've been busy and behind on the thread hut did I miss a reveal??? Is it in this thread or a separate one? Not the best day today and a reveal would help. A lot!!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 9, 2014)

angienharry said:


> I've been busy and behind on the thread hut did I miss a reveal??? Is it in this thread or a separate one? Not the best day today and a reveal would help. A lot!!


No new reveal yet! The thread is over here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132483-a-midsummer-nights-dream-2014-the-reveal-thread/


----------



## angienharry (Jun 9, 2014)

meaganola said:


> No new reveal yet! The thread is over here:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132483-a-midsummer-nights-dream-2014-the-reveal-thread/


Great thanks!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 9, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Finally caught up with this thread! i love all the ladies on this thread so much. Life has been really crazy the past month and coming here really relaxes me.  I went on vacation in May to Greece and Turkey then got sick the day I came back from vacation. Also last week my aunt passed away. It was kind of a weird feeling because I didnt really know her. Fast foward to this week getting ready to go home to NYC and Orlando.
> 
> FGM: I will be back from vacation on the 6th if you mail my gift early the nice people at the military post office will look after it.
> 
> ...


Aww sorry to hear you were sick and about your aunt.  I bet Turkey and Greece were amazing!

I think you should get your FGC personal favorites!  I would love to have German drugstore or just makeup from Germany and having the Essence World Cup or Catrice mermaid collections would be awesome!  Since your FGC is easy going go for it!  I think she will realize it came from the heart and love what you send.

Safe travels back to the US!  Enjoy catching up with family and eating all your favorite goodies!


----------



## tulosai (Jun 9, 2014)

So I already posted about this on the Indie Polish thread but I am so disgusted I am also ranting here.

I am super disappointed with Glitter Guilty.  I feel that as a sub it has gone downhill and I would sincerely advise against subbing. Finally this month she sent me a color I like but all the giltter is literally clumped on one side of the bottle as if glued there.  Shaking it for literally 20 minutes helped almost not at all.  It is not possible to get any glitter onto my nail.

Then, as her 'extra' which is usually very yummy local candy or chocolate, she decided to send a nail file.  It is maybe 3 inches and functions as a business card, with GLITTER  GUILTY printed in giant letters on one side and her email address and website printed on the other.  She probably got these in bulk for pennies each.  and it's not super high quality.  WHERE IS MY YUMMY CHOCOLATE?????

I am unsubbing.  I am just trying to decide whether to tell her why.


----------



## tulosai (Jun 9, 2014)

JC327 said:


> magicalmom, on 08 Jun 2014 - 06:47 AM, said: @tulosai please tell me there is some kind of HR department you can report that to! No one deserves to have anything thrown at them! And I know the job market sucks, but start looking for something else - anything else - where you won't be abused at work. Big hugs in the meantime because it sounds like you're going through a rough patch.



Unfortunately the guy who threw things at me essentially is our HR department.  I work in a super small office (less than 10 people) and the 'policy' is that if we have an issue with someone, we either try to address it with them or if that isn't possible or doesn't work, we go to this guy.  There is no policy when we have an issue with this guy.  My other boss who is sort of equally in charge along with him did tell him he can't do it again and I do believe he took her seriously, but it was a really scary and honestly traumatizing experience.

Sorry to keep moaning on.  I hope I'll have happy news soon!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 9, 2014)

tulosai said:


> So I already posted about this on the Indie Polish thread but I am so disgusted I am also ranting here.
> 
> I am super disappointed with Glitter Guilty.  I feel that as a sub it has gone downhill and I would sincerely advise against subbing. Finally this month she sent me a color I like but all the giltter is literally clumped on one side of the bottle as if glued there.  Shaking it for literally 20 minutes helped almost not at all.  It is not possible to get any glitter onto my nail.
> 
> ...


And you could really use yummy candy now!!!!   :angry:  Not cool!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 9, 2014)

tulosai said:


> So I already posted about this on the Indie Polish thread but I am so disgusted I am also ranting here.
> 
> I am super disappointed with Glitter Guilty.  I feel that as a sub it has gone downhill and I would sincerely advise against subbing. Finally this month she sent me a color I like but all the giltter is literally clumped on one side of the bottle as if glued there.  Shaking it for literally 20 minutes helped almost not at all.  It is not possible to get any glitter onto my nail.
> 
> ...


I would tell her.  If you were a long time subsriber and can explain how you feel the sub is no longer worth the money/comparable to how it used to be, I assume as a business owner she would appreciate it.  I hope that she does not go Bondi or Red Carpet box on you though.  It may also make you feel better to process your feelings too.

And ugh the HR guy is the one throwing things?  That is terrible.  I hope karma gets him.

And I forgot to post earlier I got the last gift for my FGC!  I ordered it yesterday and it will be here Wednesday already!  I can now wrap everything and have it packed and ready to go!  Only 28 days till I can mail it!


----------



## chelsealynn (Jun 9, 2014)

tulosai said:


> So I already posted about this on the Indie Polish thread but I am so disgusted I am also ranting here.
> 
> I am super disappointed with Glitter Guilty.  I feel that as a sub it has gone downhill and I would sincerely advise against subbing. Finally this month she sent me a color I like but all the giltter is literally clumped on one side of the bottle as if glued there.  Shaking it for literally 20 minutes helped almost not at all.  It is not possible to get any glitter onto my nail.
> 
> ...


Oh no.  That sounds terrible.  I used to subscribe to Glitter Guilty as well but I cancelled a few months ago.  The chocolate or candy was always such a nice little treat.


----------



## tulosai (Jun 9, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I would tell her.  If you were a long time subsriber and can explain how you feel the sub is no longer worth the money/comparable to how it used to be, I assume as a business owner she would appreciate it.  I hope that she does not go Bondi or Red Carpet box on you though.


Yeah, I mean her sub is $16 and for that I got one full size polish, one mini, and a tiny nail file.  Given that for $15 I can get 2 full size polishes and a mini from Black Sheep and that for $20 I can get 3 polishes and some small extras from Julep, I do not think it is worth the money now, perhaps even if she wowed me every time.  Before she used to customize the polishes but those days are long gone, which I do understand, but if she is not offering anything special honestly she does need to slash her prices to be competitive, at least for me (again, if she was truly wowing me I might feel different but she isn't).  Also the indie market is SUPER competitive now. I can get what she's selling elsewhere.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 9, 2014)

OH my gosh.  That is horrendous.  In that case, (and of course, I'm speaking for me, you do what YOU feel comfortable with) I would be having a convo with my boss (the one that told him to knock it off) about how I do not feel safe working in that office.  It's their job to make sure you have a safe workplace, and she needs to at LEAST inform whoever is above her - since it's a small office, I assume that would be the company owner - of this HR guy's shenanigans.  I hate it when people get away with horrible behavior because they work in a small office where there's no "set" rules for awful behavior.


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 9, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> OH my gosh. That is horrendous. In that case, (and of course, I'm speaking for me, you do what YOU feel comfortable with) I would be having a convo with my boss (the one that told him to knock it off) about how I do not feel safe working in that office. It's their job to make sure you have a safe workplace, and she needs to at LEAST inform whoever is above her - since it's a small office, I assume that would be the company owner - of this HR guy's shenanigans. I hate it when people get away with horrible behavior because they work in a small office where there's no "set" rules for awful behavior.


Or if there are two sets of rules. Person A can do this but person B can't. No, you have to be consistent in your rules.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm popped from today's interview!

I hate the question "where do you want to be in 5 years?" Even though I know it will be asked. Where do I wanna be in 5 years? 1. Alive 2. In a perfect world, not at work because I won the lotto.

BUT this time I actually answered "in 5 years, I want your job". And they loved it.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 9, 2014)

tulosai said:


> So I already posted about this on the Indie Polish thread but I am so disgusted I am also ranting here.
> 
> I am super disappointed with Glitter Guilty. I feel that as a sub it has gone downhill and I would sincerely advise against subbing. Finally this month she sent me a color I like but all the giltter is literally clumped on one side of the bottle as if glued there. Shaking it for literally 20 minutes helped almost not at all. It is not possible to get any glitter onto my nail.
> 
> ...


That's a major bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know how you feel though. It wasn't what it used to be when we got the custom polishes and it was still the same price. I went through my polishes a few weekends ago and one of the minis from around Christmas was completely hard and I had never opened it. I would've been mad about the file too, that was the one of the best perks of the sub! Us ladies are serious about our chocolate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 10, 2014)

AHHHH so excited for more reveals and even more excited to mail my package out on Friday!!! 

So sad there aren't dancing emoticons anymore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This super cool band will have to do to express my feelings.   :mussical:


----------



## meaganola (Jun 10, 2014)

Aww, in neighbor news, my downstairs neighbors are getting married!  If they can get their guest list pared down to under thirty people, it's probably going to happen at my aunt's house since she's the only person they know with a yard, and they don't want to spring for a venue rental.  She's been Jeffrey's best friend for at least twenty (and maybe even thirty) years, and -- miracle of miracles -- SHE LIKES TIM.  They can actually hang out together even if Jeffrey isn't around.  She usually hates Jeffrey's boyfriends, but there are times when she would rather hang out with Tim than Jeffrey.  And Tim *is* awesome aside from his cigarette smoking (uh, the lease I signed stipulated this was a non-smoking property.  STOP STANDING BELOW MY LIVING ROOM WINDOWS AND LIGHTING UP).

(I don't want to buy them a physical wedding present, though.  Jeffrey is in his fifties, and Tim is in his sixties, and they got rid of a *ton* of stuff -- some of which they gave to me because FIESTA WARE AND CAST IRON COOKWARE HELL YEAH! -- when Tim moved in, so they have precisely zero need for any more *stuff*.  I'm thinking a restaurant gift certificate would probably be more appropriate, especially since we live no more than three blocks from at least four of the best restaurants in town!)


----------



## gemstone (Jun 10, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Aww, in neighbor news, my downstairs neighbors are getting married!  If they can get their guest list pared down to under thirty people, it's probably going to happen at my aunt's house since she's the only person they know with a yard, and they don't want to spring for a venue rental.  She's been Jeffrey's best friend for at least twenty (and maybe even thirty) years, and -- miracle of miracles -- SHE LIKES TIM.  They can actually hang out together even if Jeffrey isn't around.  She usually hates Jeffrey's boyfriends, but there are times when she would rather hang out with Tim than Jeffrey.  And Tim *is* awesome aside from his cigarette smoking (uh, the lease I signed stipulated this was a non-smoking property.  STOP STANDING BELOW MY LIVING ROOM WINDOWS AND LIGHTING UP).
> 
> (I don't want to buy them a physical wedding present, though.  Jeffrey is in his fifties, and Tim is in his sixties, and they got rid of a *ton* of stuff -- some of which they gave to me because FIESTA WARE AND CAST IRON COOKWARE HELL YEAH! -- when Tim moved in, so they have precisely zero need for any more *stuff*.  I'm thinking a restaurant gift certificate would probably be more appropriate, especially since we live no more than three blocks from at least four of the best restaurants in town!)


That's a really good idea!  Maybe they will also do a honeymoon registry?  That's what all of my friends have done, since no one waits until they get married to buy a blender/toaster/etc anymore.


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 10, 2014)

@@tulosai I hope your work environment improve. @@JC327 I am sure you will send lovely gifts to your FGC. Have fun visiting friends and family. I went to Greece 3 years ago. It is such a beautiful place, IMO.


----------



## gemstone (Jun 10, 2014)

I think I am going to send my Gift out in a variety of colorful packaging


----------



## gemstone (Jun 10, 2014)

Suck this didn't attach to my first post:


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 10, 2014)

@@gemstone I think that's a great idea, it's always fun to open festive looking packages. I know pretty wrapping make me happy.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 10, 2014)

Let's see if I can figure out this "posting pics from a phone" thing...

My craft actually worked! I will be re-doing one of the necklaces (the green one) due to bubbles/weirdness around one of the edges, but I'll keep it and wear it myself. I'm going to pick two necklaces to send, I'm definitely sending the anchor one! How perfect is that for summer!?

Putting under spoiler in case of huge pics!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 10, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Let's see if I can figure out this "posting pics from a phone" thing...
> 
> My craft actually worked! I will be re-doing one of the necklaces (the green one) due to bubbles/weirdness around one of the edges, but I'll keep it and wear it myself. I'm going to pick two necklaces to send, I'm definitely sending the anchor one! How perfect is that for summer!?
> 
> ...


THOSE ARE SO CUTE!!  :wub:  Mad craftin' skills!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 10, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Let's see if I can figure out this "posting pics from a phone" thing...
> 
> My craft actually worked! I will be re-doing one of the necklaces (the green one) due to bubbles/weirdness around one of the edges, but I'll keep it and wear it myself. I'm going to pick two necklaces to send, I'm definitely sending the anchor one! How perfect is that for summer!?
> 
> ...


OMG how cool is that!!!!


----------



## tulosai (Jun 10, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 10, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Let's see if I can figure out this "posting pics from a phone" thing...
> 
> My craft actually worked! I will be re-doing one of the necklaces (the green one) due to bubbles/weirdness around one of the edges, but I'll keep it and wear it myself. I'm going to pick two necklaces to send, I'm definitely sending the anchor one! How perfect is that for summer!?
> 
> ...


LOVE THIIIIIISSSSS!!!!


----------



## chelsealynn (Jun 10, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Let's see if I can figure out this "posting pics from a phone" thing...
> 
> My craft actually worked! I will be re-doing one of the necklaces (the green one) due to bubbles/weirdness around one of the edges, but I'll keep it and wear it myself. I'm going to pick two necklaces to send, I'm definitely sending the anchor one! How perfect is that for summer!?
> 
> ...


So pretty!  They came out nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 10, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Let's see if I can figure out this "posting pics from a phone" thing...
> 
> My craft actually worked! I will be re-doing one of the necklaces (the green one) due to bubbles/weirdness around one of the edges, but I'll keep it and wear it myself. I'm going to pick two necklaces to send, I'm definitely sending the anchor one! How perfect is that for summer!?
> 
> ...


How did you make those because they are super cute! I especially love the anchor one but my husband is in the Navy so I am drawn to anything nautical.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jun 10, 2014)

Random story time.  My mom has been babysitting my little cousin for the past few days, he is four.  She usually has him over for a few days in the summer so he can go in our pool.  My mom sent him to my room with some lettuce so he could feel my guinea pigs.  My room is so messy though.  When he was trying to get to the guinea pigs he kept coming across little obstacles.  Then he just turned around and said, "God damn, you got a mess in here!"  I was laughing so hard I was crying.  I couldn't believe he said that.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jun 10, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Let's see if I can figure out this "posting pics from a phone" thing...
> 
> My craft actually worked! I will be re-doing one of the necklaces (the green one) due to bubbles/weirdness around one of the edges, but I'll keep it and wear it myself. I'm going to pick two necklaces to send, I'm definitely sending the anchor one! How perfect is that for summer!?
> 
> ...


Oh my god! Those are beautiful!! Would you share how you made them?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 10, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> Random story time.  My mom has been babysitting my little cousin for the past few days, he is four.  She usually has him over for a few days in the summer so he can go in our pool.  My mom sent him to my room with some lettuce so he could feel my guinea pigs.  My room is so messy though.  When he was trying to get to the guinea pigs he kept coming across little obstacles.  Then he just turned around and said, "God damn, you got a mess in here!"  I was laughing so hard I was crying.  I couldn't believe he said that.


HAHAHAHAHAAA! Kids are so entertaining!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 10, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Let's see if I can figure out this "posting pics from a phone" thing...
> 
> My craft actually worked! I will be re-doing one of the necklaces (the green one) due to bubbles/weirdness around one of the edges, but I'll keep it and wear it myself. I'm going to pick two necklaces to send, I'm definitely sending the anchor one! How perfect is that for summer!?
> 
> ...


These are so so adorable!!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 10, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Let's see if I can figure out this "posting pics from a phone" thing...
> 
> My craft actually worked! I will be re-doing one of the necklaces (the green one) due to bubbles/weirdness around one of the edges, but I'll keep it and wear it myself. I'm going to pick two necklaces to send, I'm definitely sending the anchor one! How perfect is that for summer!?
> 
> ...


I love them all and am jealous of whoever gets them! These are exactly the sort of thing I'm drawn to at crafty fairs!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 10, 2014)

@ those are ADORABLE!! love love love the anchor! I spent the past 2 summers working in Cape Cod so I now love all things nautical as it reminds me of the Cape.

I'm not sure what exactly to craft for my FGM. I need to browse Pinterest I guess!


----------



## tulosai (Jun 10, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> @ those are ADORABLE!! love love love the anchor! I spent the past 2 summers working in Cape Cod so I now love all things nautical as it reminds me of the Cape.
> 
> I'm not sure what exactly to craft for my FGM. I need to browse Pinterest I guess!


Pinterest is a godsent for these things!

I also love the anchor one but my fave is the music notes one... I used to sing pretty seriously and am always nostalgic for music.

AND! Speaking of music... does anyone else LOVE songza? I just discovered it like a week ago and can't believe I've been stuck listening to Pandora all these years.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jun 10, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> @ those are ADORABLE!! love love love the anchor! I spent the past 2 summers working in Cape Cod so I now love all things nautical as it reminds me of the Cape.
> 
> I'm not sure what exactly to craft for my FGM. I need to browse Pinterest I guess!


What did you do in Cape Cod? 

I went there last October for a few days and fell in love with it.  I'm a bit obsessed; it's so beautiful there.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 10, 2014)

OK y'all are gonna either hate me or love me when you see how easy they are...

Go to this website and order their craft kits.  I used the 1" circular pendant trays.  They are a DOLLAR each, including tray pendant, glass, and chain! (also, NOT an affiliate link.  I get absolutely nothing for directing you to this site other than a sense of accomplishment).  Order kits and a bottle of their glaze (you can get something called "Diamond Glaze" from a local craft store, but this seems to work well without forming bubbles and as long as I have to pay shipping, I'm gonna order all I can at once!

http://www.sunandmooncraftkits.com/craft-kits.html

Then go to a local craft store and get some scrapbook paper.  Look for small, "busy" designs that will show up when you cut them down to 1".  Hobby Lobby has some brands of scrapbook paper on sale for 50% off right now, and the necklaces I made are all from 8.5"x11" papers that are on sale for $0.22 per sheet. I'm going to get some cardstock paper soon to see if it makes a difference and/or is easier to work with.

Then get on YouTube and look up "pendant tray tutorial".  There are several.  Watch them all, get an idea of what works best for you.  For me, it's putting the glaze on the glass, then laying it on the paper.  I also prefer to lay it on the paper and cut around it once it's dry, rather than cutting out paper with a 1" hole punch (which is just more special equipment you'd have to buy).  I recommend using a craft/X-acto knife to cut around, rather than scissors.  Using scissors gave me the bubble in the green necklace, the rest turned out fine with an Xacto knife.

Your initial outlay may be a bit much (Mine was about $30 for 15 kits, glaze, shipping, and about 10 pieces of scrapbook paper), but when you break it down, each necklace costs about $2 to make, and I'll have plenty of glaze and paper left over if I decide to order more kits!

Have fun!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 10, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Pinterest is a godsent for these things!
> 
> I also love the anchor one but my fave is the music notes one... I used to sing pretty seriously and am always nostalgic for music.
> 
> AND! Speaking of music... does anyone else LOVE songza? I just discovered it like a week ago and can't believe I've been stuck listening to Pandora all these years.


I am a big fan of Songza! I listen to it all the time and usually enjoy it more than Pandora. I find that I listen to the same music over and over again with Pandora but tend to listen to a wider variety on Songza. I can't seem to get anyone else in my life on board with it though.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 10, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I love them all and am jealous of whoever gets them! These are exactly the sort of thing I'm drawn to at crafty fairs!


Oh my goodness. . . craft fairs.  Oh how I miss them.  When we were stationed in UT they had them ALL THE TIME.  When we were in Germany they had bazars, &amp; village Christmas markets filled with fun things like this.  Now that we're stationed in VA I have yet to see any form of a craft show or even a flea market.  Oh how I miss them.

Whomever receives the beautiful necklaces will be lucky indeed.  So much talent here!!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 10, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> OK y'all are gonna either hate me or love me when you see how easy they are...
> 
> Go to this website and order their craft kits.  I used the 1" circular pendant trays.  They are a DOLLAR each, including tray pendant, glass, and chain! (also, NOT an affiliate link.  I get absolutely nothing for directing you to this site other than a sense of accomplishment).  Order kits and a bottle of their glaze (you can get something called "Diamond Glaze" from a local craft store, but this seems to work well without forming bubbles and as long as I have to pay shipping, I'm gonna order all I can at once!
> 
> ...


Bahahaha I thought that these looked like Sun and Moon kits!  Their stuff is badass!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes it is!  Can you believe I pinned this craft (which linked to the Sun &amp; Moon craft kit page) OVER A YEAR AGO?  I was looking through old pins for "pinspiration" (Ha! I should really be stopped) and found it!  I was like... hmm, easy, cheap AND pretty?  It's just like me! It's perfect!  :couch:  (I'm a bit delirious because it worked out so well.  The bad jokes, they are rampant.  My apologies.)


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 10, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Yes it is!  Can you believe I pinned this craft (which linked to the Sun &amp; Moon craft kit page) OVER A YEAR AGO?  I was looking through old pins for "pinspiration" (Ha! I should really be stopped) and found it!  I was like... hmm, easy, cheap AND pretty?  It's just like me! It's perfect!  :couch:  (I'm a bit delirious because it worked out so well.  The bad jokes, they are rampant.  My apologies.)


Pinspiration!  Makes me think of the Pinstrosity blog!! Hahaha


----------



## tulosai (Jun 10, 2014)

Thought I'd share this idea

http://www.sunset.com/food-wine/holidays-occasions/quick-bread-in-a-bottle#

Basically, you put all the ingredients for something you love to bake into a bottle/jar.  This obviously would work best when all the is required is dumping them out and mixing them.  I thought this might be a cool way for MUT's baking/cooking ladies to share a fave recipe with their buddy.  My craft having failed this is now my new plan... I just need to decide what recipe to go with.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 10, 2014)

There were a few months where I started almost every conversation with "I found this thing on Pinterest..."

All my quotes.  All my decorating ideas.  All my crafts.  All my recipes.  It was bad.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 10, 2014)

Y'all are so crafty! I cannot DIY for the life of me, I made a wreath the other day for the first time and that went alright. I was thinking of making one for my FGC but I don't know if she would use it, or even like it.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 10, 2014)

I am thinking of sending one of my favorite naturebox snacks--I am completely addicted to it (as in, I have already eaten half a bag today in my office)!  Healthy and yummy, sweet and salty--works for me!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 10, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> There were a few months where I started almost every conversation with "I found this thing on Pinterest..."
> 
> All my quotes.  All my decorating ideas.  All my crafts.  All my recipes.  It was bad.


Ha!  I am so obsessed with Pinterest.  I am always doing little projects/cooking/baking and the first question everyone always asks me is, 'Did you find this on Pinterest?' Well, yes I did :blush: lol.  I guess I'm just a visual person though so it's a time saver for me rather than Google-ing.  Plus, these days, Google makes no sense anyway.  I'm pretty sure there is not any other app that lets you browse/save recipes, organize looks, create wishlists, plan parties, learn how to do things, look at hilarious animal memes, etc, etc.  If there is, please don't tell me!  I'm 1 app away from becoming a hermit lol.


----------



## tulosai (Jun 10, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> There were a few months where I started almost every conversation with "I found this thing on Pinterest..."
> 
> All my quotes.  All my decorating ideas.  All my crafts.  All my recipes.  It was bad.


My problem with Pinterest actually is that I did SO MUCH PINNING and very little doing.  It was like WOAH AWESOME RECIPE!!! And then i'd pin20 other awesome recipes and be so busy pinning I didn't make the first awesome recipe.



KellyKaye said:


> Y'all are so crafty! I cannot DIY for the life of me, I made a wreath the other day for the first time and that went alright. I was thinking of making one for my FGC but I don't know if she would use it, or even like it.


I would LOVE a Wreath!



puppymomofthree said:


> I am thinking of sending one of my favorite naturebox snacks--I am completely addicted to it (as in, I have already eaten half a bag today in my office)!  Healthy and yummy, sweet and salty--works for me!


This sounds great!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 10, 2014)

This was the wreath I made the other day. I was thinking of making one that is smaller and has a beach theme to go with the rest of her stuff... It's really between making a wreath or buying a couple more small local items.


----------



## tulosai (Jun 10, 2014)

mmm yeah I am no use then... I love decorations... but I also love local items... so if I were your FGC... I'd be sitting there like 'arggggh what to pick?!?!?!' I do think hand made stuff adds a unique personal tough though... so probably I'd go with the wreath???

That is super cute BTW


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 10, 2014)

tulosai said:


> mmm yeah I am no use then... I love decorations... but I also love local items... so if I were your FGC... I'd be sitting there like 'arggggh what to pick?!?!?!' I do think hand made stuff adds a unique personal tough though... so probably I'd go with the wreath???
> 
> That is super cute BTW


It really is hard to decide what to do, I think I might go with the local items so that when I go to ship it, I don't have to use some awkwardly shaped box.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 10, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I am thinking of sending one of my favorite naturebox snacks--I am completely addicted to it (as in, I have already eaten half a bag today in my office)! Healthy and yummy, sweet and salty--works for me!


Which one? I'm in the middle of editing my next box, and I have a few I'm trying to decide between!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 10, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Which one? I'm in the middle of editing my next box, and I have a few I'm trying to decide between!


I was thinking the honey crunch crisps (honey coated sesame treats).  I am also  a fan of the masa crisps, cranberry almond bites, sriracha cashews, and the chipotle maple almonds.  Naturebox snacks are the only thing I eat in my office and I work straight through the day, so I always keep plenty of them around.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 10, 2014)

@ SUPER CUTE!!! Maybe it depends on where your FGC lives (house/appt/dorm) and if they're married/single?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 10, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> @ SUPER CUTE!!! Maybe it depends on where your FGC lives (house/appt/dorm) and if they're married/single?


Thanks! Yeah, I was thinking about how she doesn't really live in an area close to the beach, so it might not (most likely) match her decor. I know that I always change my outdoor decorations each season, but not everyone does that and her liking it truly depends on her sense of decor.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 10, 2014)

@@chelsealynn I love it there too. I really miss it. We went there because my fiance had an internship there at the Hyannisport Club. I worked at a bathing suit store. Where did you stay at?


----------



## LadyK (Jun 10, 2014)

This day is getting so crazy I don't know whether to laugh or cry.  I have a final tomorrow night and need to go ask some questions at my Professor's office hour.  I am also having the worst morning sickness of my entire pregnancy so far and I'm giving myself about 70/30 odds for puking in his office.  I'm trying to figure out if that will gain me his pity or if he will just hate me forever, lol.  

On a happier note I had a dream that we all lived in the same town.  I have been watching a lot of the old series Eureka lately and it was pretty much that town but with all the MUT ladies.  It was awesome having coffee with you guys.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Jun 10, 2014)

LadyK said:


> This day is getting so crazy I don't know whether to laugh or cry.  I have a final tomorrow night and need to go ask some questions at my Professor's office hour.  I am also having the worst morning sickness of my entire pregnancy so far and I'm giving myself about 70/30 odds for puking in his office.  I'm trying to figure out if that will gain me his pity or if he will just hate me forever, lol.
> 
> On a happier note I had a dream that we all lived in the same town.  I have been watching a lot of the old series Eureka lately and it was pretty much that town but with all the MUT ladies.  It was awesome having coffee with you guys.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hope you feel better! :wacko:   LOVE that dream!


----------



## chelsealynn (Jun 10, 2014)

@@Sheeeeeelby We stayed in Dennis but went all over Cape Cod.  I loved that Dennis was kind of in the center of the Cape.  We went to Falmouth for a day, Race Point Beach, a lot of different places.  It must have been amazing to be there for two summers.  I can't wait to go back one day.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 10, 2014)

LadyK said:


> This day is getting so crazy I don't know whether to laugh or cry.  I have a final tomorrow night and need to go ask some questions at my Professor's office hour.  I am also having the worst morning sickness of my entire pregnancy so far and I'm giving myself about 70/30 odds for puking in his office.  I'm trying to figure out if that will gain me his pity or if he will just hate me forever, lol.
> 
> On a happier note I had a dream that we all lived in the same town.  I have been watching a lot of the old series Eureka lately and it was pretty much that town but with all the MUT ladies.  It was awesome having coffee with you guys.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Good luck with your professor and your final! Finals week is coming up for me as well and bleghhh, don't want to think about it.

And I really wish we all lived close together, you ladies are such an encouraging, amazing group of women and I love you all.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 10, 2014)

@@chelsealynn I don't think I went into Dennis, but I did go to Race Point Beach! It was my FAVORITE BEACH! So gorgeous. One day, the guys were out swimming and the girls on the beach - a seal popped its head up and just swam past the guys. So cool!! I worked in Mashpee &amp; was also often in Hyannis. ahhh, miss it SO MUCH now!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 10, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Aww sorry to hear you were sick and about your aunt.  I bet Turkey and Greece were amazing!
> 
> I think you should get your FGC personal favorites!  I would love to have German drugstore or just makeup from Germany and having the Essence World Cup or Catrice mermaid collections would be awesome!  Since your FGC is easy going go for it!  I think she will realize it came from the heart and love what you send.
> 
> Safe travels back to the US!  Enjoy catching up with family and eating all your favorite goodies!


Thank you! I loved Greece and Turkey it was a great vacation. I was happy with all the cats there and took tons of pictures. There were two unoffical hotel cats I played with almost every day. The hubby had to keep reminding me that they were not my cats and I couldnt bring them home lol. I went shopping for my FGC both collections where almost sold out but I found a few things I think she will like. I cant wait to be back in the states and see family.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 10, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Unfortunately the guy who threw things at me essentially is our HR department.  I work in a super small office (less than 10 people) and the 'policy' is that if we have an issue with someone, we either try to address it with them or if that isn't possible or doesn't work, we go to this guy.  There is no policy when we have an issue with this guy.  My other boss who is sort of equally in charge along with him did tell him he can't do it again and I do believe he took her seriously, but it was a really scary and honestly traumatizing experience.
> 
> Sorry to keep moaning on.  I hope I'll have happy news soon!


It definitely sounds like a scary experience. I really hope this never happens again. Sending lots of hugs! :hugs3:


----------



## JC327 (Jun 10, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Let's see if I can figure out this "posting pics from a phone" thing...
> 
> My craft actually worked! I will be re-doing one of the necklaces (the green one) due to bubbles/weirdness around one of the edges, but I'll keep it and wear it myself. I'm going to pick two necklaces to send, I'm definitely sending the anchor one! How perfect is that for summer!?
> 
> ...


Great job on the necklaces! Im in love with th green and the anchor ones your FGC is very lucky.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 10, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Oh my goodness. . . craft fairs.  Oh how I miss them.  When we were stationed in UT they had them ALL THE TIME.  When we were in Germany they had bazars, &amp; village Christmas markets filled with fun things like this.  Now that we're stationed in VA I have yet to see any form of a craft show or even a flea market.  Oh how I miss them.
> 
> Whomever receives the beautiful necklaces will be lucky indeed.  So much talent here!!!


I love all the Christmas markets and fest here in Germany so many awesome things.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 10, 2014)

tulosai said:


> My problem with Pinterest actually is that I did SO MUCH PINNING and very little doing.  It was like WOAH AWESOME RECIPE!!! And then i'd pin20 other awesome recipes and be so busy pinning I didn't make the first awesome recipe.
> 
> I would LOVE a Wreath!
> 
> This sounds great!


Sounds like me lol wish i could do/buy all the things i pin.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 10, 2014)

LadyK said:


> This day is getting so crazy I don't know whether to laugh or cry.  I have a final tomorrow night and need to go ask some questions at my Professor's office hour.  I am also having the worst morning sickness of my entire pregnancy so far and I'm giving myself about 70/30 odds for puking in his office.  I'm trying to figure out if that will gain me his pity or if he will just hate me forever, lol.
> 
> On a happier note I had a dream that we all lived in the same town.  I have been watching a lot of the old series Eureka lately and it was pretty much that town but with all the MUT ladies.  It was awesome having coffee with you guys.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I loved Eureka! Hope your morning sickness gets better soon.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeesh.  The downstairs neighbors received my [redacted] order for my goddaughter, and I received something from Jeffery's doctor.  

Next week is going to be *ugly*.  There are four people in my department, and two of them will be on vacation.  On Mondays and Tuesdays, I can barely get my own job done, nevermind theirs as well.  And then one of them will *still* be on vacation the following week.  Fetal position time!


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 10, 2014)

@ that wreath is very pretty. I love changing my door wreaths with the season as well. I love the really big mesh wreaths.


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 10, 2014)

@ those are really nice. I think I might try this with my girl scout troop.


----------



## LadyK (Jun 10, 2014)

Feeling much better about my gift.  I followed all the advice you guys gave and went to Forever 21 for some accessories.  I may have been slightly excited by all the cute stuff and gone a teensie weensie bit over budget but now all that I need to do is make my homemade stuff and wrap.  I can't wait to start wrapping!


----------



## chelsealynn (Jun 11, 2014)

@Sheeeeeelby  That's so funny!  When at Race Point my boyfriend and I also saw a seal in the ocean.  They must be common there.  I can't imagine seeing one swim by while in the ocean though!  Race Point was my favorite beach as well.  I loved the sand, it was so coarse and more like little stones than the fine sand I typically see in Jersey.  I liked Mayflower beach a lot too.   I believe that was in Dennis.  There were little hermit crabs on the beach that were really cute!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 11, 2014)

Ugh, you guys... Woke up with the WORST headache today. Some apple juice, Gatorade, an ibuprofen and some of my kids goldfish crackers later, I feel a bit better, but it's gonna be one of those "swimming uphill in molasses" days.

Uuuurrrrgh. Zombie head, for real.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 11, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Ugh, you guys... Woke up with the WORST headache today. Some apple juice, Gatorade, an ibuprofen and some of my kids goldfish crackers later, I feel a bit better, but it's gonna be one of those "swimming uphill in molasses" days.
> 
> Uuuurrrrgh. Zombie head, for real.


Ugghhhhhhhh, those days are seriously the worst! I hope you feel better, having a headache is no fun.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 11, 2014)

I had the worst night sleep ever. Sometimes I wish I was single just so I didn't have to play tug of war with the blankets every night lol. Then, our AC is off (it's been in the 70's) and the birds start up at 4 am right outside our bedroom window. It sounds like the trading floor at Wall Street, but in chirps. Oh, and the dog likes to sleep on my pillow (where my head is). Anyone who is a heavy sleeper is lucky!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 11, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I had the worst night sleep ever. Sometimes I wish I was single just so I didn't have to play tug of war with the blankets every night lol. Then, our AC is off (it's been in the 70's) and the birds start up at 4 am right outside our bedroom window. It sounds like the trading floor at Wall Street, but in chirps. Oh, and the dog likes to sleep on my pillow (where my head is). Anyone who is a heavy sleeper is lucky!


I feel your pain.  I had a 6 year old with nightmares waking me up all night.  At 3:30 I finally gave up &amp; just put her in my bed &amp; slept on the floor so I could get some sleep.  She doesn't get nightmares very often, but when she does she comes in shaking &amp; crying &amp; feel so bad for her.  Luckily she's the only one that gets them (out of 6 littles).

I'm zombified today (have to get up at 5 to get everyone up, dressed, fed, 30 minutes of piano practiced per kid, &amp; off to school by 8).  And boy oh boy did summer finally hit us here in VA.  98 degrees with 100% dripping wet humidity.  Sounds like a pool day for me &amp; the 3 boys.  I'll go get them tired with swimming in the sun &amp; then take a LONG nap with them after lunch.  

Then I REALLY REALLY REALLY need to work on the wrapping masterpieces of my FGC's gift.  I'm having WAY too much fun with her theme.


----------



## tulosai (Jun 11, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I had the worst night sleep ever. Sometimes I wish I was single just so I didn't have to play tug of war with the blankets every night lol. Then, our AC is off (it's been in the 70's) and the birds start up at 4 am right outside our bedroom window. It sounds like the trading floor at Wall Street, but in chirps. Oh, and the dog likes to sleep on my pillow (where my head is). Anyone who is a heavy sleeper is lucky!


My fat cat (16 pounds of chubs) (I do have him on a weight loss regiment but it is slow going) thinks he can sleep ON my head.  He tries this at least twice a week.  Sometimes he covers my mouth and nose.  Really it's possible he's trying to kill me.  Then he starts to purr in the loudest manner possible, making sure that, just in case his weight did not alert me, I am full aware that he is on my head.

It's cute but doesn't make it easy to sleep on the nights when he does it.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 11, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> I feel your pain.  I had a 6 year old with nightmares waking me up all night.  At 3:30 I finally gave up &amp; just put her in my bed &amp; slept on the floor so I could get some sleep.  She doesn't get nightmares very often, but when she does she comes in shaking &amp; crying &amp; feel so bad for her.  Luckily she's the only one that gets them (out of 6 littles).
> 
> I'm zombified today (have to get up at 5 to get everyone up, dressed, fed, 30 minutes of piano practiced per kid, &amp; off to school by 8).  And boy oh boy did summer finally hit us here in VA.  98 degrees with 100% dripping wet humidity.  Sounds like a pool day for me &amp; the 3 boys.  I'll go get them tired with swimming in the sun &amp; then take a LONG nap with them after lunch.
> 
> Then I REALLY REALLY REALLY need to work on the wrapping masterpieces of my FGC's gift.  I'm having WAY too much fun with her theme.


You and every other mother are Wonder Woman! I can barely take care of myself and 50% of a dog who is very independent. Glad you can take advantage of a pool day!  I would join you in a second if I could  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!  My zombie self could not think of any excuse to get out of going to work where at least 2 people will tell me I look tired (gee, thanks!).



tulosai said:


> My fat cat (16 pounds of chubs) (I do have him on a weight loss regiment but it is slow going) thinks he can sleep ON my head.  He tries this at least twice a week.  Sometimes he covers my mouth and nose.  Really it's possible he's trying to kill me.  Then he starts to purr in the loudest manner possible, making sure that, just in case his weight did not alert me, I am full aware that he is on my head.
> 
> It's cute but doesn't make it easy to sleep on the nights when he does it.


Oh my gosh, sorry but I did lol when I read that!  :lol:   Pets are so funny.  I wonder if they think we are funny? Sometimes Bam Bam will lay on my hair but lately she likes to lay her head on the pillow and have her body under the blankets like a little person.  I guess it's easy to forgive them when they are so dang cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Jun 11, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> You and every other mother are Wonder Woman! I can barely take care of myself and 50% of a dog who is very independent. Glad you can take advantage of a pool day!  I would join you in a second if I could  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!  My zombie self could not think of any excuse to get out of going to work where at least 2 people will tell me I look tired (gee, thanks!).
> 
> Oh my gosh, sorry but I did lol when I read that!  :lol:   Pets are so funny.  I wonder if they think we are funny? Sometimes Bam Bam will lay on my hair but lately she likes to lay her head on the pillow and have her body under the blankets like a little person.  I guess it's easy to forgive them when they are so dang cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes, I totally also think mom's are wonder woman! 

I don't know what people hope to accomplish by telling someone they look tired? This has always been a great mystery to me.  It's not helpful and whether or not it's true, it is not like there is anything to be done about it. 

And yes, pets are the easiest to forgive!


----------



## utgal2004 (Jun 11, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> I feel your pain.  I had a 6 year old with nightmares waking me up all night.  At 3:30 I finally gave up &amp; just put her in my bed &amp; slept on the floor so I could get some sleep.  She doesn't get nightmares very often, but when she does she comes in shaking &amp; crying &amp; feel so bad for her.  Luckily she's the only one that gets them (out of 6 littles).
> 
> I'm zombified today (have to get up at 5 to get everyone up, dressed, fed, 30 minutes of piano practiced per kid, &amp; off to school by 8).  And boy oh boy did summer finally hit us here in VA.  98 degrees with 100% dripping wet humidity.  Sounds like a pool day for me &amp; the 3 boys.  I'll go get them tired with swimming in the sun &amp; then take a LONG nap with them after lunch.
> 
> Then I REALLY REALLY REALLY need to work on the wrapping masterpieces of my FGC's gift.  I'm having WAY too much fun with her theme.


You're definitely Supermom!  So impressed.  Enjoy the pool and naptime!


----------



## tulosai (Jun 11, 2014)

Ok I'm going to send my FGC's gift on to her this weekend.  I'm finding it hard to focus on my new giftee in the Summerswap with this one outstanding, and in all reality I should stop buying stuff either way.

I hope she will like it!

Oh and I AM sending my craft on to her, so sorry in  advance FGC. I showed some people at work and they said it's not so bad and showed me how to tighten something, so it's better now.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 11, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Ok I'm going to send my FGC's gift on to her this weekend.  I'm finding it hard to focus on my new giftee in the Summerswap with this one outstanding, and in all reality I should stop buying stuff either way.
> 
> I hope she will like it!
> 
> Oh and I AM sending my craft on to her, so sorry in  advance FGC. I showed some people at work and they said it's not so bad and showed me how to tighten something, so it's better now.


Same here, I just need to start/finish my crafty project this weekend but it's a pretty easy one.  So another package will be en route Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm glad you decided to send your craft!  I'm sure your FGC will love it and appreciate the thoughtfulness :wub:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm feeling better now! Went to the library, kids' school (my youngest was sick the last 2 days so he still had his naptime blanket and a few other things there), out to lunch w a friend, them we took the kids to a local park to play. Lasted a few hours before the 90+ heat wiped us out. Stopped for some gas station slushies on the way home and now it's chill in the AC time! So glad my headache went away they are the WORST.

Sounds like a bunch of us didn't have a good night last night! Lets hope for some good sleep tonight!


----------



## LadyK (Jun 11, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I'm feeling better now! Went to the library, kids' school (my youngest was sick the last 2 days so he still had his naptime blanket and a few other things there), out to lunch w a friend, them we took the kids to a local park to play. Lasted a few hours before the 90+ heat wiped us out. Stopped for some gas station slushies on the way home and now it's chill in the AC time! So glad my headache went away they are the WORST.
> 
> Sounds like a bunch of us didn't have a good night last night! Lets hope for some good sleep tonight!


Glad you're feeling better!  Slushies sound so good.  They always make me think of summer.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 11, 2014)

Off to NM tomorrow. I'd have settled on Mon but I'm not sure what it would do for my mom's case. Hubby is going to be pissed I have to drive without him. I'll probably be more scarce for the next week.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 11, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Ugh, you guys... Woke up with the WORST headache today. Some apple juice, Gatorade, an ibuprofen and some of my kids goldfish crackers later, I feel a bit better, but it's gonna be one of those "swimming uphill in molasses" days.
> 
> Uuuurrrrgh. Zombie head, for real.


Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 11, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Off to NM tomorrow. I'd have settled on Mon but I'm not sure what it would do for my mom's case. Hubby is going to be pissed I have to drive without him. I'll probably be more scarce for the next week.


Oh darn, sucks that you still have to go down there.  Is your lawyer coordinating with your mom's lawyer to make sure everything works out?  Drive safe, we're all hoping things go your way!  Big hugs!  :hugs3:


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry you have to go! At least you can eat lots of yummy green chili--the best thing to me about being in NM.

Just thought of a question we need to ask for SS--gold or silver jewelry? I collect modern and vintage pieces, so it would have been nice to know preferences--if any. I go both ways (insert fourteen year-old boy laugh here). No more typing on MUT while on pain meds!


----------



## utgal2004 (Jun 11, 2014)

Mine's going out either Saturday or Monday. I'm waiting for part of the handmade gift to dry. I spent wayyyyy too much time packaging last night. If I don't send it, I know I'll keep shopping and there's no more space in the box. All that's left is writing a note to include.

Love that more and more boxes will be going out! A few weeks of reveals will be so fun!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 11, 2014)

I started wrapping! YAY!! I found some super cute tissue, string &amp; wrapping paper at Target. You could pick like 4 items for $5 or something like that.
 

I still need to get my handmade item, something local &amp; some goodies!


----------



## klg534 (Jun 11, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Sorry you have to go! At least you can eat lots of yummy green chili--the best thing to me about being in NM.
> 
> Just thought of a question we need to ask for SS--gold or silver jewelry? I collect modern and vintage pieces, so it would have been nice to know preferences--if any. I go both ways (insert fourteen year-old boy laugh here). No more typing on MUT while on pain meds!


OMG i miss NM and Green Chili... so much. :-(


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 11, 2014)

Guess what?!!! Guess what?!!!! I got my box of lovelies!!!!! Thank you thank [email protected]@chelsealady! She was my FGM and ladies she got me down to a dot. Now let me figure out how to do the spoiler with the pictures. I will post on reveal thread. Yaaaayyyy!!!!


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 11, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> Guess what?!!! Guess what?!!!! I got my box of lovelies!!!!! Thank you thank [email protected]@chelsealady! She was my FGM and ladies she got me down to a dot. Now let me figure out how to do the spoiler with the pictures. I will post on reveal thread. Yaaaayyyy!!!!


Yaaaayyyyy!!! Freaking tracking wouldn't update all day. I was spazzing out that it was lost.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 11, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I had the worst night sleep ever. Sometimes I wish I was single just so I didn't have to play tug of war with the blankets every night lol. Then, our AC is off (it's been in the 70's) and the birds start up at 4 am right outside our bedroom window. It sounds like the trading floor at Wall Street, but in chirps. Oh, and the dog likes to sleep on my pillow (where my head is). Anyone who is a heavy sleeper is lucky!


Sorry to hear that. I am a heavy sleeper but cant sleep at all when its hot, its been in the 90s here all week.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 11, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> I feel your pain.  I had a 6 year old with nightmares waking me up all night.  At 3:30 I finally gave up &amp; just put her in my bed &amp; slept on the floor so I could get some sleep.  She doesn't get nightmares very often, but when she does she comes in shaking &amp; crying &amp; feel so bad for her.  Luckily she's the only one that gets them (out of 6 littles).
> 
> I'm zombified today (have to get up at 5 to get everyone up, dressed, fed, 30 minutes of piano practiced per kid, &amp; off to school by 8).  And boy oh boy did summer finally hit us here in VA.  98 degrees with 100% dripping wet humidity.  Sounds like a pool day for me &amp; the 3 boys.  I'll go get them tired with swimming in the sun &amp; then take a LONG nap with them after lunch.
> 
> Then I REALLY REALLY REALLY need to work on the wrapping masterpieces of my FGC's gift.  I'm having WAY too much fun with her theme.


Hope you were able to get some rest, also hope your daughter sleeps better tonight.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 11, 2014)

tulosai said:


> My fat cat (16 pounds of chubs) (I do have him on a weight loss regiment but it is slow going) thinks he can sleep ON my head.  He tries this at least twice a week.  Sometimes he covers my mouth and nose.  Really it's possible he's trying to kill me.  Then he starts to purr in the loudest manner possible, making sure that, just in case his weight did not alert me, I am full aware that he is on my head.
> 
> It's cute but doesn't make it easy to sleep on the nights when he does it.


 Love how cats always have to make sure you know they are there. My cat likes to sit on my head or perch on my shoulder like a furry parrot.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 11, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Off to NM tomorrow. I'd have settled on Mon but I'm not sure what it would do for my mom's case. Hubby is going to be pissed I have to drive without him. I'll probably be more scarce for the next week.


Hope all goes well, have a safe drive.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 12, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Sorry to hear that. I am a heavy sleeper but cant sleep at all when its hot, its been in the 90s here all week.


This is precisely why I finally broke down and bought an air conditioner last summer**.  It's theoretically portable, but it's staying in my bedroom specifically to get at least that room cool enough to sleep.  I love that thing so much that I need to name it.  I'm currently leaning towards Bobby.  As in Drake.  As in my car is named xAavier.

**  I bought it on clearance last year on what turned out to be the last day of the year that it was hot enough to want AC, so it was under my dining room table -- which I don't actually use to eat on -- until about a month ago when it was in the 90s for a week or so.  I was very nervous that it wouldn't work since I didn't try it when I bought it, but it does!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 12, 2014)

Bahhh! I just saw the reveal!! It's so great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love how thoughtful everyone is here!!

Trying to keep up when I can! Traveling is busy work I tell ya!

Side note: how do you ladies in high humidity areas keep your makeup on your face all day?!? I swear mines melting off with primer in NYC!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 12, 2014)

You guys.  My life is SO WEIRD.  I think the artist of one of my favorite graphic novels lives in my neighborhood (I know he lives in this city because I have a habit of reading writer/artist bios and retaining where they're located) and rides my bus.  At least I saw someone who looks exactly like him jogging on the sidewalk in front of my apartment the other day and on my bus today, and he got off at the same stop as me and went down a street that no one ever goes down unless they live in the neighborhood.  Bizarre.    

(It was almost as surreal as the time I was at a bar with a friend and she asked, "Why do those two guys standing next to each other over there look like Riker and Bo Duke?"  I looked over and replied, "Because they're Jonathan Frakes and John Schneider.")


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 12, 2014)

You should totally ask him the next time you see him!  If it is him, he's probably not used to being "recognized" and would (maybe?) think it's cool!  (Then again, I'm a raging extrovert that loves recognition, so my advice may not be the best here).  And if it's not, well, then he has a cool story to tell his friends.

Just yell his name really loud on the bus and see if he looks up?   :rotfl:

ETA:  and it would take a giant amount of willpower for me to not go all fangirl squeeing and hugging Jonathan Frakes if I saw him in a bar.  TNG is amazing.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 12, 2014)

THis is a kind of late response, it's been a busy week!

It makes me feel a little better to see other people having sleep issues (not that I don't wish you all slept well, lol)...I've been having the WORST time sleeping and it's driving me up a wall! I'll fall asleep fine, and then wake up a couple of hours later, unable to go back to sleep...so I end up feeling sluggish and unmotivated all day. So annoying. I assume it's mostly stress related (because the last few months have just been ridiculous for me), but it's also possible I'm just a mutant, or a robot.

I picked something up for my FGC today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Want to do more shopping NOW, but, you know..budgeting and time and patience.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 12, 2014)

So excited that the last thing I ordered for my FGC came in today!  It is nothing major but I am so happy as this item find is a result of straight up stalking.  So hopefully she will be more excited and not scared!  lol

Still have to make my craft and find something local.  It is hard to do local because what do people think of when they hear San Diego?  Beaches, Sea World, zoo, fish tacos, craft beer.  None of those are easily packaged.  May have to resort to a magnent.  Sorry FGC.  If someone else can think of something else SD is "known" for let me know! I have only been here 8 years!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 12, 2014)

lovepink said:


> So excited that the last thing I ordered for my FGC came in today!  It is nothing major but I am so happy as this item find is a result of straight up stalking.  So hopefully she will be more excited and not scared!  lol
> 
> Still have to make my craft and find something local.  It is hard to do local because what do people think of when they hear San Diego?  Beaches, Sea World, zoo, fish tacos, craft beer.  None of those are easily packaged.  May have to resort to a magnent.  Sorry FGC.  If someone else can think of something else SD is "known" for let me know! I have only been here 8 years!


I have no idea what to do for something local! Indiana is such a boring place. Want some corn, FGC? A bottle of hot, humid weather followed by a glacier?


----------



## lovepink (Jun 12, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I have no idea what to do for something local! Indiana is such a boring place. Want some corn, FGC? A bottle of hot, humid weather followed by a glacier?


Indiana is a tough one!  I have family from Southern IN (born and raised) and family in Northern IN (moved there by choice).  I would say it would be cute to get the Popcorn IN but I can but that at my grocery store.

And watermelons (Poseyville) would probably not travel well either!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 12, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> ETA:  and it would take a giant amount of willpower for me to not go all fangirl squeeing and hugging Jonathan Frakes if I saw him in a bar.  TNG is amazing.


I forgot to mention this was when _Leverage_ was being filmed here, and we were there because my friend wanted to see Christian Kane's band that was playing there that night, so that bar had the *entire cast* plus the director (Frakes) and guest star (Schneider).  And hundreds of raging fangirls.  It was really weird.

(And I'm far too much of an introvert to approach someone -- even at cons where they're there specifically to talk to people, and even when we've been in contact via email and forums for years.  Maybe if I continue to see him in the neighborhood *and* again at Rose City Comic Con in September, I'll say something, just so I know for sure.  I'll talk to anyone about anything, and I know my coworkers wish I would just STOP TALKING, but striking up a conversation with a stranger?  Not something I can do.)

ETA:  Extreme social anxiety.  I have it.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 12, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I have no idea what to do for something local! Indiana is such a boring place. Want some corn, FGC? A bottle of hot, humid weather followed by a glacier?


Lol!! I had a laugh thinking about what Minnesota is known for...casseroles, hot dish (tator tot obvis) and chicken wild rice soup?


----------



## lovepink (Jun 12, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Lol!! I had a laugh thinking about what Minnesota is known for...casseroles, hot dish (tator tot obvis) and chicken wild rice soup?


Um, you forgot snow, Mall Of America, Minnisohtah, Eh?

The other day I called one of my clients and announced my name, where I was calling from and she goes "are you from Minnesota?"  I was like no, born and raised in Missouri.  She goes "Oh you have an accent."  I will own an accent but I do not think it is a Minnesota accent!  (not that I have ever thought people from Minnesota have a noticeable accent other than when intentionally trying to make one as illustrated above.  Hope I didn't offend you!  It was so funny to me I had to post about it on FB!  My clients say the best (and worst) things to me!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 13, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Um, you forgot snow, Mall Of America, Minnisohtah, Eh?
> 
> The other day I called one of my clients and announced my name, where I was calling from and she goes "are you from Minnesota?" I was like no, born and raised in Missouri. She goes "Oh you have an accent." I will own an accent but I do not think it is a Minnesota accent! (not that I have ever thought people from Minnesota have a noticeable accent other than when intentionally trying to make one as illustrated above. Hope I didn't offend you! It was so funny to me I had to post about it on FB! My clients say the best (and worst) things to me!


Haha, I actually did end up getting my FGC something from MOA! I think I will add some candy from a local candy store. I really don't know if it's a chain or not but who doesn't love candy?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
And no offense at all! When my dad moved across country last year I made him a photo book full of Minnesota-isms! It was great. I don't think I have an accent but when I go to other states people seem to think I do! I don't know anyone who talks like the show Fargo though. Btw - awesome show!!! Anyone else watching it? Acting wise, Billy Bob is one of the greatest imo.


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 13, 2014)

My FGC gift is almost complete. I think the sales people are tired of me asking for samples, lol. So if I can get this one thing figured out over the weekend, her box will go out next week. So exciting.


----------



## MissRoe (Jun 13, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I have no idea what to do for something local! Indiana is such a boring place. Want some corn, FGC? A bottle of hot, humid weather followed by a glacier?


If you are my fgm, please send corn! corn on the cob, canned corn, cream of corn, little corn niblets, corncakes!!


----------



## MissRoe (Jun 13, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> My FGC gift is almost complete. I think the sales people are tired of me asking for samples, lol. So if I can get this one thing figured out over the weekend, her box will go out next week. So exciting.


what a "duh" moment. I haven't asked for a single sample. I should get out more! I bought my fgc something from Ulta, and it wasn't from the dollar bin, and I didn't receive a single thing..


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 13, 2014)

My pups and I enjoy white corn popcorn almost everyday!  It is their special treat--and the only human food they are ever allowed.  Everyone gets very excited at my house when they hear popping sounds (unless it is evil people setting off fireworks).


----------



## MissRoe (Jun 13, 2014)

I was at a Cracker Barrel last night and saw so many tasty little treats and midnight fairy wing stuffers! I never would have thought to shop there..Seriously had to refrain myself...I was thinking "Ooh, I'm totally getting that for my "Secret Santa exchange"!


----------



## MissRoe (Jun 13, 2014)

MissRoe said:


> If you are my fgm, please send corn! corn on the cob, canned corn, cream of corn, little corn niblets, corncakes!!


yes, @@puppymomofthree popcorn! how could I forget popcorn!!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 13, 2014)

Random comment overheard at a food cart pod: "I don't know. I should just get my nipples pierced." In semi-related news, it's Cliff-era Metallica day at the Brunch Box! I wish I could hang out here for a while, but I have to get back to the office and get ready for half the department being gone next week.

Edited because semi-related *news*, not *days*.


----------



## slinka (Jun 13, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> THis is a kind of late response, it's been a busy week!
> 
> It makes me feel a little better to see other people having sleep issues (not that I don't wish you all slept well, lol)...I've been having the WORST time sleeping and it's driving me up a wall! I'll fall asleep fine, and then wake up a couple of hours later, unable to go back to sleep...so I end up feeling sluggish and unmotivated all day. So annoying. I assume it's mostly stress related (because the last few months have just been ridiculous for me), but it's also possible I'm just a mutant, or a robot.
> 
> I picked something up for my FGC today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Want to do more shopping NOW, but, you know..budgeting and time and patience.


Insomniac from hell here. It sucks. It sucks so bad. *sluggish Internet hug* lol


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm so sorry I've not been around much lately. my life has boon so crazy in a good way... and in some super crazy ways.  I think I've finished shopping for my FGC other then a few little goodies things.    My craft came out pretty awesome I just hope she likes it.  I just need to start pulling everything together and put all the little finishing touches on everything.   

To my FGM:  I'm going to be out of town from july 8-july 16th. so you can either mail it early if you are one of those ready to go and chomping at the bit. or you can wait.  There will be someone to bring my mail inside if it does come while I'm away.  (It will just drive me crazy knowing it is there waiting for me)


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 15, 2014)

So my friend got a puppy yesterday and I'm staying with her for a few days- here's Callie, my puppy-date!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 15, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> So my friend got a puppy yesterday and I'm staying with her for a few days- here's Callie, my puppy-date!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh! So cute! Look at those ears! And the "Ball? Ball? Are we ready? Ball? I'll settle for stick!" look on that adorable face!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 15, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ahhhh! So cute! Look at those ears! And the "Ball? Ball? Are we ready? Ball? I'll settle for stick!" look on that adorable face!


Is she not the cutest? We're at her mom's restaurant sitting on the patio drinking beer and having dessert. Vacation. She's so so sleepy from our walk though!


----------



## tulosai (Jun 15, 2014)

Aright FGC, your gift is wrapped, packed and ready to go out tomorrow!! I am so excited for you to get it!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 15, 2014)

I am still waiting on some orders to come in...I had a little too much fun shopping!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 15, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> So my friend got a puppy yesterday and I'm staying with her for a few days- here's Callie, my puppy-date!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TOO CUTE!!!  The perfect type of date!  :wub:


----------



## meaganola (Jun 15, 2014)

I talked to my dad this morning.  He was NOT HAPPY at some news I had to break to him:  Tonight is the season finale of _Game of Thrones_.  I had no clue he watched it.

And now, the monsters are LOSING THEIR COLLECTIVE MIND (I'm pretty sure they share one betweent he two of them) playing with one of those stick/long strip of fleece/feather toy things.  It turns out Oscar can jump three four feet straight up in the air.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jun 15, 2014)

My cat plays a game where she jumps as high as she can, digs her claws into the doorframe and sees how long she can hang there before sliding down the doorframe. She likes to play this game first thing in the morning.


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 15, 2014)

I just finished wrapping all my FGC's presents. I'm not sure when I'll mail it.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 15, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I just finished wrapping all my FGC's presents. I'm not sure when I'll mail it.


I did too! It's all wrapped up &amp; ready to go, but I'm not sure when I'll send it. I could wait until the 7th like we are supposed to, but part of me wants to send it now. Or maybe I'll randomly send it &amp; surprise my girl. Decisions decisions!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

I wrapped mine too and made my homemade gift. I was all set to mail tomorrow and then I remembered I impulse bought something else last week online at ulta. So I have to wait for that now but I'll still be sending mine sometime this week since it already shipped. I can't wait to see more reveals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm waiting on a BOOK. I praised the Amazon sellers to the skies, bought two books, one of them arrived swiftly, the other is somewhere in "cheapest USPS shipping hell". And now I have to wait the full 14 business days before I start getting all cranky. BUT, there was a tracking update today, AND I went ahead and ordered another copy of the book just in case! If I end up getting both, then I already have someone in mind to gift it to!

I should probably start wrapping the rest of the gifts, though, lol.


----------



## tulosai (Jun 15, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I'm waiting on a BOOK. I praised the Amazon sellers to the skies, bought two books, one of them arrived swiftly, the other is somewhere in "cheapest USPS shipping hell". And now I have to wait the full 14 business days before I start getting all cranky. BUT, there was a tracking update today, AND I went ahead and ordered another copy of the book just in case! If I end up getting both, then I already have someone in mind to gift it to!
> 
> I should probably start wrapping the rest of the gifts, though, lol.


OMG yes a book I ordered on Amazon was the last thing to arrive for me too.  I also threw in a used book that I read recently.  She'll know which is the one I ordered special and which one is used because the used one has my fat cat's teeth marks on the cover from when he tried to see if it might be food. I'd prob should have ordered her a new copy of that one too


----------



## lovepink (Jun 15, 2014)

tulosai said:


> OMG yes a book I ordered on Amazon was the last thing to arrive for me too.  I also threw in a used book that I read recently.  She'll know which is the one I ordered special and which one is used because the used one has my fat cat's teeth marks on the cover from when he tried to see if it might be food. I'd prob should have ordered her a new copy of that one too


Haha he was just personalizing it for you!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 16, 2014)

tulosai said:


> She'll know which is the one I ordered special and which one is used because the used one has my fat cat's teeth marks on the cover from when he tried to see if it might be food.


I bought a nice new hardcover book (a compilation of two trade paperback compilations of a certain comic book) last year, got home, put the still-shrink-wrapped book on my couch, went into the kitchen to get something to drink, and returned to the living room to discover kitty teeth marks (it had to be my fat cat as well.  He's just a chewer in general  He doesn't care whether it's food or not.  One of his favorite things to gnaw on is a Swiffer handle) on it.  The book in question:  _Chew_.  I just had to laugh at that.  

(And one of my previous cats chomped the hell out a book as well.  I don't recall the exact name of that book, but I remember the appropriateness of that one as well:  It was a book on training cats.  It might have been _Cats for Dummies_.)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 16, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> So my friend got a puppy yesterday and I'm staying with her for a few days- here's Callie, my puppy-date!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHHH SO CUUUUTE!  :wub:   :wub:

I'm trying (and failing) to convince my boyfriend to let me have another dog. I figure if I keep showing him adorable pictures like this, he'll have to cave eventually right? Who can resist a face this sweet?

In other news, my package is all wrapped up &amp; ready to go! Mailing it out this week after I finish decorating the outside of the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 16, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> AHHHH SO CUUUUTE! :wub: :wub:
> 
> I'm trying (and failing) to convince my boyfriend to let me have another dog. I figure if I keep showing him adorable pictures like this, he'll have to cave eventually right? Who can resist a face this sweet?
> 
> In other news, my package is all wrapped up &amp; ready to go! Mailing it out this week after I finish decorating the outside of the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


She's so so precious!! After spending a whole day with her, the want for a puppy dissipated just a little bit! It's like having a baby! And her mommy hasn't ever trained a puppy before, so hopefully all goes well! The last time I did it I was much younger and with much more energy! One day was plenty of puppy fix  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 16, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> She's so so precious!! After spending a whole day with her, the want for a puppy dissipated just a little bit! It's like having a baby! And her mommy hasn't ever trained a puppy before, so hopefully all goes well! The last time I did it I was much younger and with much more energy! One day was plenty of puppy fix  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It is totally like having a baby. 

My coworkers all like to laugh at my because every time they tell a story about their kids, I have a related story about my dog. They try to tell me it's not the same thing but none of them have puppies and I think they'd be surprised! 

I had never trained a puppy before, but luckily my boyfriend's dad used to train police dogs &amp; showed him how to train their family dogs growing up. She is amazingly well behaved. Which helps because, well, I have a really hard time scolding her (that face!).


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 16, 2014)

I keep thinking of more things I want to add to my FGCs package, but I literally have no room left in my box!

Seriously contemplating a second small package...


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 16, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> It is totally like having a baby.
> 
> My coworkers all like to laugh at my because every time they tell a story about their kids, I have a related story about my dog. They try to tell me it's not the same thing but none of them have puppies and I think they'd be surprised!
> 
> I had never trained a puppy before, but luckily my boyfriend's dad used to train police dogs &amp; showed him how to train their family dogs growing up. She is amazingly well behaved. Which helps because, well, I have a really hard time scolding her (that face!).


I really lucked out with my oldest dog.  She is the only girl and she literally helped me train each of her brothers.  If they did something wrong, I did not have to chastise them, she used teeth and growling to get her/my point across--she knew what was correct behavior and what was not.  She also taught them both to use the puppy door, so no toilet training needed.  To this day, she still divvy's up the workload around the house and keeps her brothers in line--even though they both outweigh her--she is around 70 pounds and they are each 100+ pounds.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 16, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> It is totally like having a baby.
> 
> My coworkers all like to laugh at my because every time they tell a story about their kids, I have a related story about my dog. They try to tell me it's not the same thing but none of them have puppies and I think they'd be surprised!
> 
> I had never trained a puppy before, but luckily my boyfriend's dad used to train police dogs &amp; showed him how to train their family dogs growing up. She is amazingly well behaved. Which helps because, well, I have a really hard time scolding her (that face!).


We have 2 sets of rules because I can't tell mine no! If were eating together Bam Bam sits just outside the entry to the kitchen and waits til were done, but if I'm eating by myself I let her sit in my lap at the table  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> she's so smart though. We don't have a doggy door so I hung bells from the door handles and she rings them if she has to go out.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 16, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> It is totally like having a baby.
> 
> My coworkers all like to laugh at my because every time they tell a story about their kids, I have a related story about my dog. They try to tell me it's not the same thing but none of them have puppies and I think they'd be surprised!
> 
> I had never trained a puppy before, but luckily my boyfriend's dad used to train police dogs &amp; showed him how to train their family dogs growing up. She is amazingly well behaved. Which helps because, well, I have a really hard time scolding her (that face!).


They're so so sweet! I wish I had time for one!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 16, 2014)

I have almost every item that I need for my FGC but I just need a few filler items (local item, a treat of some sort, etc). I also need to get a box for everything to go in, but that's the easy part.

ALSO, if anyone lives in, around or has visited Boston, I would really love to buy something for my FGC there. What would you suggest? Thanks!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 16, 2014)

I get to pick up the last couple of fun "extras" for my FGC today. I think I know what box I will use to send everything in and wrapping shouldn't take too long. Now I just have to decide when to send it out. I'm so excited!


----------



## tulosai (Jun 16, 2014)

Okay my gift is out in the mail! Should arrive to my FGC Wednesday!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 16, 2014)

BAH HUMBUG, I was so excited to go pick up a few things, but the car is broken (something with the fuel injector) so it'll be a few days. I NEEEEED SHOPPING.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 16, 2014)

ick I mad it to NM alright and I've done my deposition now mediation tomorrow and HOME. I thought I was just demonizing it in my head, nope I truly hate this place lol.

I'm so happy to see all the ladies who are almost done! super excited to see more reveals! I'm so behind in all my threads.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 16, 2014)

Happy Monday everyone! So glad to see we'll have another reveal this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

To my FGM: sorry I still don't have a dreamlist up or anything; I'm gonna link my Sephora loves list if you're still out there shopping like I am!

In other news I'm planning a last minute 4 day weekend trip with my husband and our dogchild, does anyone have recommendations for dog-friendly beachy areas anywhere from Maryland to South Carolina or Georgia? I'm having the hardest time finding anything useful and we really want to bring our dog


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 16, 2014)

I got tracking from a fairy over the weekend. My package is delivered. I can't wait to get home to check it out and find out who my godmother is.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 16, 2014)

@  I love Boston!! Everytime we went there and went to the tourist-y shops, I always sampled their salt water taffy. haha. Anything nautical is adorable! Or something lobster-y. Also, the building across from Quincy Market, Faneuil Hall, they have a cute section of local artists/students gifts. Really neat stuff!


----------



## tulosai (Jun 16, 2014)

ttanner2005 said:


> I got tracking from a fairy over the weekend. My package is delivered. I can't wait to get home to check it out and find out who my godmother is.


OOOOOH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 16, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> @  I love Boston!! Everytime we went there and went to the tourist-y shops, I always sampled their salt water taffy. haha. Anything nautical is adorable! Or something lobster-y. Also, the building across from Quincy Market, Faneuil Hall, they have a cute section of local artists/students gifts. Really neat stuff!


I am so excited for the nautical things and salt water taffy! I LOVE salt water taffy, I just bought the candle from Bath and Body Works that smells like it. Thanks for the suggestions, I will write them down because I have never been to Boston but we chose to go there this weekend over NYC and I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 16, 2014)

Dear FGC, your book came today!  I'm especially excited because it fits in with the theme of this exchange.  Can't wait to start wrapping!  

Also, I did something naughty.  I've always wanted to try the Sample Society sub, but just never pulled the trigger.  Well there's a deal going on right now (in the Enablers thread) where they're selling 5 past month's boxes for $25 (Normally $15/month).  AAAAND there's a code for $15 off of a $50 purchase, so I got two sets (YUP. TEN BOXES. FIFTY SAMPLES.) for $35 total.  It even let me keep the "free shipping at $50".  So I lost my mind, broke my no-buy, sold my children into indentured servitude (What?  They'll get their freedom eventually, and it'll build character. Put hair on their chests.) and I will be sharing these riches with you!!!  Muahahahaha!!!  Because seriously, who needs bubble wrap when you can pad the package with skincare samples?  Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous, indeed.

(And if anyone here works for CPS, I'm tooooooootally kidding about the indenture thing. Totally.)


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 16, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Dear FGC, your book came today!  I'm especially excited because it fits in with the theme of this exchange.  Can't wait to start wrapping!
> 
> Also, I did something naughty.  I've always wanted to try the Sample Society sub, but just never pulled the trigger.  Well there's a deal going on right now (in the Enablers thread) where they're selling 5 past month's boxes for $25 (Normally $15/month).  AAAAND there's a code for $15 off of a $50 purchase, so I got two sets (YUP. TEN BOXES. FIFTY SAMPLES.) for $35 total.  It even let me keep the "free shipping at $50".  So I lost my mind, broke my no-buy, sold my children into indentured servitude (What?  They'll get their freedom eventually, and it'll build character. Put hair on their chests.) and I will be sharing these riches with you!!!  Muahahahaha!!!  Because seriously, who needs bubble wrap when you can pad the package with skincare samples?  Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous, indeed.
> 
> (And if anyone here works for CPS, I'm tooooooootally kidding about the indenture thing. Totally.)


This whole entire post made me giggle!


----------



## klg534 (Jun 16, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Dear FGC, your book came today!  I'm especially excited because it fits in with the theme of this exchange.  Can't wait to start wrapping!
> 
> Also, I did something naughty.  I've always wanted to try the Sample Society sub, but just never pulled the trigger.  Well there's a deal going on right now (in the Enablers thread) where they're selling 5 past month's boxes for $25 (Normally $15/month).  AAAAND there's a code for $15 off of a $50 purchase, so I got two sets (YUP. TEN BOXES. FIFTY SAMPLES.) for $35 total.  It even let me keep the "free shipping at $50".  So I lost my mind, broke my no-buy, sold my children into indentured servitude (What?  They'll get their freedom eventually, and it'll build character. Put hair on their chests.) and I will be sharing these riches with you!!!  Muahahahaha!!!  Because seriously, who needs bubble wrap when you can pad the package with skincare samples?  Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous, indeed.
> 
> (And if anyone here works for CPS, I'm tooooooootally kidding about the indenture thing. Totally.)


I wanted to do this! Then stopped, but using it to give to a FGC makes it seem more... not about me...I like it!  This may enable me! And your FGC is lucky!


----------



## gemstone (Jun 16, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Happy Monday everyone! So glad to see we'll have another reveal this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> To my FGM: sorry I still don't have a dreamlist up or anything; I'm gonna link my Sephora loves list if you're still out there shopping like I am!
> 
> In other news I'm planning a last minute 4 day weekend trip with my husband and our dogchild, does anyone have recommendations for dog-friendly beachy areas anywhere from Maryland to South Carolina or Georgia? I'm having the hardest time finding anything useful and we really want to bring our dog


Maryland doesn't really have any this time of year.  Most of them are only dog friendly in the off season.  I have taken my dog to chincoteague island (the virginia side of assateague- the island with the wild ponies) but there aren't any hotels and it is camping only.


----------



## gemstone (Jun 16, 2014)

I bought my last gift for my FGC today!!!  Now I just have to pick up a few little extras and I can send it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jun 16, 2014)

Ugh. SO GLAD the workday is done. Tomorrow is going to be nasty again, but at least I get to go home and hang out with the monsters tonight.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 16, 2014)

gemstone said:


> Maryland doesn't really have any this time of year.  Most of them are only dog friendly in the off season.  I have taken my dog to chincoteague island (the virginia side of assateague- the island with the wild ponies) but there aren't any hotels and it is camping only.


Yeah I was looking into chincoteague already, that may end up being my best option.  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 17, 2014)

I think I am finished shopping for all of my summer swaps and everything I have received so far is wrapped!  Just waiting on the rest of the items!  I was all for waiting, but wow, this is now feeling like a long time---I love it because there is enough time to get everything in and plan better, but I want to see my girls' reactions!  I think I might die by summerswap ship date at the end of July!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 17, 2014)

It's been a crazy few days for me got to NYC on Thursday and it has been a whirlwind. Planing on mailing my FGC gift soon. Bought my favorite NYC cookies and German chocolate. I had a personal favorites theme but decided to add a few things that I thought my FGC would like. I, super nervous about her liking everything. Oh and I didn't do any crafts because I'm not that great with crafts. Everytime I hear about someone sending out a gift I'm like could it be mine?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 17, 2014)

OK OK OK I'm going to finish the regressions for my thesis. Then as a reward I'll work on a lil somethin somethin for my girl then I'll send it out. I wrapped everything so long ago that I can't find the list that had everything I bought for her on it!! &gt;.&gt;

Next up - Summer Swap!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 17, 2014)

Just spent a good 2 hours wrapping!  My eyes are crossed from trying to *perfectly* wrap some very weird shapes.  It was such a relief to wrap the books!  I just have to pick up a few snacks, and then try to fit in a few of the Sample Society items, and then I'm going to go ahead and ship early!  I have successfully filled a large Flat Rate box, though, and I really hope she can find at least a few things she'll like!

Wheeeeeee!!!!! Now I just need a long sparkly dress, a wand, and some wings.  Being a Fairy Godmother is fun!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm thinking a lot of the tiny things in my outgoing box will just be twisted up in tissue paper and then put in a larger container. First, I need to get some tissue paper!


----------



## angienharry (Jun 17, 2014)

Just finished shopping! (Well I'm gonna run by 1 more store on the way home from work) but I'm really done now.

I should have the rest of the gifts ordered online by Thursday so I'll be wrapping and mailing out soon. Can't wait!!!

I hope my FGC isn't disappointed that I didn't make her anything.

I just couldn't think of anything crafty that fit with the things she likes and I have the skill to do.

Please don't be disappointed dear giftee


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 17, 2014)

angienharry said:


> Just finished shopping! (Well I'm gonna run by 1 more store on the way home from work) but I'm really done now.
> 
> I should have the rest of the gifts ordered online by Thursday so I'll be wrapping and mailing out soon. Can't wait!!!
> 
> ...


Not everyone is crafty--I am not, but I am sure your FGC will love it!!!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jun 17, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> ALSO, if anyone lives in, around or has visited Boston, I would really love to buy something for my FGC there. What would you suggest? Thanks!


I live in Boston! One thing my boyfriends family love when I bring them is "boston baked beans" which are basically candy coated peanuts. I'll try to think of other good Boston things for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And feel free to PM me and let me know if you want restaurant or activity recommendations for while your here!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 17, 2014)

Ooh, my goddaughter might be getting a bunch of bonus Pacifica stuff depending on what they have at the summer warehouse sale! They're usually almost all candles, but I'm crossing my fingers for some makeup.


----------



## klg534 (Jun 17, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ooh, my goddaughter might be getting a bunch of bonus Pacifica stuff depending on what they have at the summer warehouse sale! They're usually almost all candles, but I'm crossing my fingers for some makeup.


Ohh I love Pacifica. I wish they did the warehouse sale "online" I'm so jealous of your FGC!


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 17, 2014)

klg534 said:


> Ohh I love Pacifica. I wish they did the warehouse sale "online" I'm so jealous of your FGC!


Only would be great. I would love to try their candles. I have heard a lot of people praising there products. I have their lotion from my Secret Santa and I thought it was nice.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 17, 2014)

Guys I discovered the BEST SMELL EVER. Volcano from Anthropologie. I dunno how to describe it other than sweet but not sickly, summery.. Magical. I might have to find something in it for my FGC just because it's so great.

Edit- Anthropologie says this: Volcano: tropical fruits, sugared oranges, lemons, and limes, redolent with lightly exotic mountain greens


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 17, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> OK OK OK I'm going to finish the regressions for my thesis. Then as a reward I'll work on a lil somethin somethin for my girl then I'll send it out. I wrapped everything so long ago that I can't find the list that had everything I bought for her on it!! &gt;.&gt;
> 
> Next up - Summer Swap!


I'm having a similar problem, I wrapped everything a few days ago but I can't remember what's what. My intention was to add a little note explaining why I chose each item, but I think that ship has sailed.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm always so jealous of the Pac NW lovelies that get to go to the Pacifica sales!  Mmmm, I can imagine a warehouse filled with Tuscan Blood Orange, Island Vanilla, Waikiki Pikake, French Lilac....  actually, probably best I not be set loose in there.  I can't be trusted.  

Are Nerola Orange Blossom and Bali Lime Papaya new?  I swear I haven't seen them before.  Oooh and the MAKEUP... Must... close... browser!  

Oooh @@elizabethrose Volcano sounds yummy!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 17, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I'm having a similar problem, I wrapped everything a few days ago but I can't remember what's what. My intention was to add a little note explaining why I chose each item, but I think that ship has sailed.


The best part will be when your FGC does her reveal post and you're like "Oh wow I forgot that I got that for you!  Hurray I'm an amazing Godmother!"


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 17, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I'm having a similar problem, I wrapped everything a few days ago but I can't remember what's what. My intention was to add a little note explaining why I chose each item, but I think that ship has sailed.


i took a picture of what i was going to put in there before i wrapped it all but i know i switched some items around! oops! it'll be a surprise for everyone!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 17, 2014)

So, even though I'm currently carless (SHOULD be back by the end of the week!) I hitched a ride to CVS and picked up a few goodies for my girl. I have an Ulta order on the way, and then I should be just about done besides some little extras, a craft (the kids I work with are going to help me with something, we haven't decided what yet!). Excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm officially, officially DONE shopping! I just found an extra that I had been searching for that I am so happy about. I think I will wrap tomorrow.


----------



## Allison H (Jun 18, 2014)

@@latinafeminista South Carolina and Georgia beaches are typically only "dog friendly" early in the morning, or at night...they tend to like to keep dogs and crowds of people separate. ::cough:: I do see dogs during the "non-approved times", and have never seen anyone approach/fine these individuals, but of course it's at your own risk.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 18, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ooh, my goddaughter might be getting a bunch of bonus Pacifica stuff depending on what they have at the summer warehouse sale! They're usually almost all candles, but I'm crossing my fingers for some makeup.


Lucky girl!!!  I'm curious if you will see makeup too, that would be so cool to go to one of those sales!



elizabethrose said:


> Guys I discovered the BEST SMELL EVER. Volcano from Anthropologie. I dunno how to describe it other than sweet but not sickly, summery.. Magical. I might have to find something in it for my FGC just because it's so great.
> 
> Edit- Anthropologie says this: Volcano: tropical fruits, sugared oranges, lemons, and limes, redolent with lightly exotic mountain greens


OMG that sounds AMAZING!!



bonita22 said:


> I'm having a similar problem, I wrapped everything a few days ago but I can't remember what's what. My intention was to add a little note explaining why I chose each item, but I think that ship has sailed.


I did this before I wrapped everything but I think I will have to stick it in the bottom of the box so I don't ruin the surprise of what all is in there.  Other than the last minute impulse purchase I made that is arriving tomorrow, everything is wrapped and packed.  Mailing Friday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Jun 18, 2014)

So my package was delivered to my FGC hourrrrrs ago and I reallllly want her to get home and open it already!!!!!!!!!!! I am probably the most impatient person alive right now.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 18, 2014)

tulosai said:


> So my package was delivered to my FGC hourrrrrs ago and I reallllly want her to get home and open it already!!!!!!!!!!! I am probably the most impatient person alive right now.


who who who!


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 18, 2014)

Me!!! I got a box. I haven't made it home yet. But I know it's there!!! Yeah !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 18, 2014)

tulosai said:


> So my package was delivered to my FGC hourrrrrs ago and I reallllly want her to get home and open it already!!!!!!!!!!! I am probably the most impatient person alive right now.


yippppeee! Cant wait to see!!!!!


----------



## tulosai (Jun 18, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> Me!!! I got a box. I haven't made it home yet. But I know it's there!!! Yeah !!!!!!!!!!!!!


I hope you don't mind that you know it's me.  I realized belatedly that talking here about sending it out early wasn't the super smartest with someone who wanted tracking because I am not. always. the. brightest.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 18, 2014)

tulosai said:


> I hope you don't mind that you know it's me. I realized belatedly that talking here about sending it out early wasn't the super smartest with someone who wanted tracking because I am not. always. the. brightest.


You weren't talking to me, but this reminds me of a struggle I'm having: I'm fairly certain that my recipient knows where I live, so tracking is going to be a nearly dead giveaway, and I want my identity to be a surprise until she gets the box! I'm seriously considering watching the tracking like a hawk and then sending an "Oh, hey, you should be getting a box tomorrow" through a fairy. (Shipping is still probably at least a week away because I'm waiting on one last order.)

In unrelated news, ugh. I hate this week. I'm already planning my _Hemlock Grove_ second season binge weekend (it drops July 11th!) in an effort to get through this week and next week in one piece.


----------



## tulosai (Jun 18, 2014)

I do think if someone says they want tracking, they have to accept that if they recognize someone's location, they might know it's them and they should consider that in their cost benefit analysis of whether to get the tracking or not. I think that's just reality unfortunately. I don't think it really would diminish the surprise/fun of opening/getting the box in general for me if I knew who my godmother was a few days beforehand... but that is just me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 18, 2014)

tulosai said:


> I do think if someone says they want tracking, they have to accept that if they recognize someone's location, they might know it's them and they should consider that in their cost benefit analysis of whether to get the tracking or not. I think that's just reality unfortunately. I don't think it really would diminish the surprise/fun of opening/getting the box in general for me if I knew who my godmother was a few days beforehand... but that is just me.


I agree, and I actually think the "Ooh, it's coming from Chicago, maybe it's from X" is part of the fun! Or at least it is, for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 18, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I agree, and I actually think the "Ooh, it's coming from Chicago, maybe it's from X" is part of the fun! Or at least it is, for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I also agree! The other day I got a package from NYC and it was somewhat heavy and I got all excited thinking, who from Midsummers group is from NYC?! Then I realized it was a package from my work's NYC office, boooo   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jun 18, 2014)

Ooh, I have tracking! And not for one of my orders for my FGC! I started my day by yelling at Verizon (they charged me sales tax -- I no longer live in a state that has it -- for FIVE YEARS to the tune of about three hundred bucks and won't give me a credit for any of it), so this was a *great* way to finish it!


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 18, 2014)

tulosai said:


> I hope you don't mind that you know it's me. I realized belatedly that talking here about sending it out early wasn't the super smartest with someone who wanted tracking because I am not. always. the. brightest.


No worries. My husband came by my office and said you got a box. But he didn't tell me who are where it was from. I thought maybe it was my box. So I logged on and had a message that my box was going to be delivered and another that it was delivered. Lol so I pretty much figured it out that I had a box. It really was perfect.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 19, 2014)

I reallyreally*really* wish a Midsummer person was local to me and that we could go shopping on NW 23rd Saturday. It's just one of those weeks, and I don't have any local shopping buddies.


----------



## kellsbells (Jun 19, 2014)

OMG!!!! I just got a PM from a lovely fairy that my gift from my FGM is available to be picked up at the post office! I have to wait for my husband to pick it up in a little bit, but there will be pics soon !Eeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## kellsbells (Jun 19, 2014)

So! I am the luckiest girl in the world because my FGM isssss.......trekkersangel!!! There was much squeeing and jumping around and just general freaking out in my house when I got my box and she did such a great job! Thank you sooooooo much @@trekkersangel! I love every single thing you got me and sitting here looking at my gifts the idea that you did this for me (a stranger) brings tears to my eyes. I love you! Also, you and my four year old are now bff's, he told me so! So I'll just leave this here and begin posting the bazillion pics I took over in the reveal thread!

(kellsbells sorry to do this, but I removed this pic.  This is a public website, and because I love you and want you to be safe, I removed the picture of of the box with your full name and address!  -magicalmom)


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 19, 2014)

Yay!  It got there safe &amp; sound.  I wasn't going to mail it until July 7th, but the "wisps" whispered to me that it needed to come RIGHT NOW.  (that &amp; I have no patience whatsoever. . . as soon as it was wrapped up I was DYING for you to open it!!!)

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 19, 2014)

Dear FGM I'm home now, I have no other travel plans this summer and this ended up being even more stressful/annoying than I planned so super drained and super glad I shipped early. Glad to see more deliveries coming in can't wait for more pics.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 19, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Dear FGM I'm home now, I have no other travel plans this summer and this ended up being even more stressful/annoying than I planned so super drained and super glad I shipped early. Glad to see more deliveries coming in can't wait for more pics.


Welcome back!!!!  :wub:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 19, 2014)

Cross-posted from reveal thread:

JUST A REMINDER FOR THE UPCOMING REVEALS.  

We want to see *every* detail, because we're just as excited as you!  BUT - please remember that this is a public website, that can be seen by anyone, not just other members.  Please DO NOT post pictures of the box that contain your address!  Because we're concerned for your safety, it's actually part of our Terms of Service to NOT post personal info.  I've quoted the rule below.  Thanks!

From ToS:


Posting personal information including but not limited to phone numbers, addresses and email addresses are not allowed.


----------



## kellsbells (Jun 19, 2014)

Sorry Magicalmom! I didn't even realize I did that! I was so excited, thanks for looking out for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 19, 2014)

It's totally OK!  I feel bad that I forgot to post the reminder before people started putting up reveals!   :hugs3:   I want all of you to be as safe as possible from Those Bad Things We Hear About On The Internet!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks Mom!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Jun 19, 2014)

I just came back from my vacation today.  I've been reading up on this and the reveal thread when I had some down time. I had so much fun on vacation!  I ended up getting a pretty bad sunburn on my face and chest though.  I always wear sunblock but one day I went on a dolphin cruise for about 3 hours and forgot to put it on and ahh I got so fried.  I did get to see a lot of wild dolphins though so that was awesome.  I picked up my FGC some little things as well.  I plan on mailing it Monday.  I have to mail it or I'm going to keep picking up more and more things.  I can't wait to mail it though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jun 19, 2014)

Blargh.  Thrilling evening:  Screaming at Verizon and trying to make it clear to them that it's not "frustrating" that I have been charged sales tax for FIVE YEARS after I moved to a state where sales tax does not exist.  It's infuriating, and it's theft.  I was going to let it go since I was told I would be getting a $120-something credit, but then when my bill arrived, they decided to deny the credit without *telling me* that this was going on.  Now they're telling me that I need to file paperwork with the state of Washington to get my money back.  Credo Mobile, here I come.  (Except it's so late in the billing cycle and my contract that I'll stay with Verizon until mid-August because I am *not* willing to give them an early termination fee since it's going to be more than my remaining payments.)

(Yes, I recognize I went full metal b*tch on the rep and the supervisor.  The conflicting things I've been told are unacceptable.  On the up side, I think the statements I have access to -- only 18 months, but better than nothing -- show that I've paid over $150 in sales tax, not $120 like they were going to credit me.  Too bad I'm pretty sure I shredded all of my pre-2013 bills.)


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 20, 2014)

Get excited everyone, we're gonna have another reveal later today!! 

@@JC327 is my FGM ya'll, and I cannot wait to open her gift and post pics! Happy Friday indeed


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Get excited everyone, we're gonna have another reveal later today!!
> 
> @@JC327 is my FGM ya'll, and I cannot wait to open her gift and post pics! Happy Friday indeed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hooray!!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 20, 2014)

Eeek I'm so excited, just wishing I didn't have a bunch of meetings until 5 today so I could post sooner!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 20, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Eeek I'm so excited, just wishing I didn't have a bunch of meetings until 5 today so I could post sooner!


Yay!  Another reveal!  So exciting!  Can't wait to see what you get!  Good luck in your meetings!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 20, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Get excited everyone, we're gonna have another reveal later today!!
> 
> @@JC327 is my FGM ya'll, and I cannot wait to open her gift and post pics! Happy Friday indeed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay so excited! Hope you like everything. I was trying to be a ninja and not post anything so it would be a complete surprise.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

Spoiler alert! I'm headed to the Post Office!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 20, 2014)

Eek! USPS says I have a package sitting on my landing right now! This has been a stressful, crappy, snarly week, so this will be super ultra mega exciting. (I might have to wait until after I get back from the grocery store -- read: settled in for the evening -- before I open and post, just to get a little more distance from work.)


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 20, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Spoiler alert! I'm headed to the Post Office!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm loving those colors &amp; is that TAFFY I see?  I forget how much I love taffy until I see it.  We don't have it here, but when we lived in CA &amp; UT it was everywhere.  Yum.  Lucky FGC you have indeed.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 20, 2014)

Ok almost home! Just have to get my doggy from daycare and then I'm home to open and post pics!


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 20, 2014)

Yea!!!!! More reveals.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 21, 2014)

Ooh, the thing I ordered that I thought was going to take another week or two is shipping this weekend!  I might have it by Tuesday!  There are still a few extra things I want to try to pick up, but I was a little worried this item would be pushing the shipping deadline.

(In completely unrelated news, my Scherezade hair gloss shipped today!  Yay!  And they're doing a Dragon's Milk hair gloss as well!  I naturally ordered that one.  I think I deserve it after the week I've had.  This whole vote-for-a-general-catalog-scent-and-a-product-type-each-month thing BPTP has going on is a very dangerous thing.  I'm hoping they hold off on Morocco hair gloss for a while just so I have time to use the other ones I already have or have on order!)


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 21, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> I'm loving those colors &amp; is that TAFFY I see? I forget how much I love taffy until I see it. We don't have it here, but when we lived in CA &amp; UT it was everywhere. Yum. Lucky FGC you have indeed.


Yes ma'am! I'm the same way, I don't see taffy too often but have never met a taffy I didn't like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 21, 2014)

Ha, so I finally got home from getting my dog from daycare and eating dinner to find out that our power went out, and its only JUST come back on! It's been torture b/c I've been waiting to post my reveal ALL day! 

It's late on the East Coast but I'm posting my reveal post now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jun 21, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Ha, so I finally got home from getting my dog from daycare and eating dinner to find out that our power went out, and its only JUST come back on! It's been torture b/c I've been waiting to post my reveal ALL day!
> 
> It's late on the East Coast but I'm posting my reveal post now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Glad you are safe and sound!  I was like "wait what happened to @@latinafeminista 's reveal?"


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 21, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Glad you are safe and sound!  I was like "wait what happened to @@latinafeminista 's reveal?"


Thanks! And I know, right? I was sitting here in the dark telling my husband that I had left my MUT ladies in the lurch! Reveal post is going up now, hope you enjoy!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 21, 2014)

Successfully purchased a small extra from Faneuil hall yesterday. For my FGC. Now all I need are extras from my town and the box will be ready to ship!

I can't believe there have been so many reveals so far, and they have all been amazing! Great job ladies, you're the best!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 21, 2014)

Happy summer solstice, everyone!  Does anyone have any particular Things they do on this day?

Mine:  Of all things to do, I listen to Jane's Addiction's album _Riutal de lo Habitual_ straight through, beginning to end, with no skipping, repeat, or interruption.  After the first run through, then I can skip/shuffle/repeat as desired.  I have no clue why, but a couple of years ago, I realized I did that more or less *every single year*, and it moved from something more or less that turned out to just *happen* to a flat-out *requirement*.

(Today after I finish my first listen, I'm going to go get waxed -- lip and chin -- and then maybe get a haircut, and then I have a long list of errands to run that keep getting pushed off to a non-rent check payday weekend.  This is that weekend!)


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 21, 2014)

Loved the reveals from this week, and I'm glad everything isn't going out at once, so that the reveal fun lasts longer!

Had a crazy week traveling for work this week (I was prepared for the possibility of tornadoes in Oklahoma, but did not realize that earthquakes were also a possibility -- until I was woken up by one!).  I'd planned to work on my craft, but realized when I was packing that I didn't have a critical piece of equipment.  But I can take care of that this weekend or next).

So, to my dear FGD -- I've bought the items I'm going to buy, but want to get your other item made and wrap everything up carefully.  So it will probably be 4th of July weekend before it gets in the mail.  I hope the wait is worth it to you!

@tweakabell -- hope everything went OK with the deposition.  LOVE the new avatar pic.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 21, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Loved the reveals from this week, and I'm glad everything isn't going out at once, so that the reveal fun lasts longer!
> 
> Had a crazy week traveling for work this week (I was prepared for the possibility of tornadoes in Oklahoma, but did not realize that earthquakes were also a possibility -- until I was woken up by one!).  I'd planned to work on my craft, but realized when I was packing that I didn't have a critical piece of equipment.  But I can take care of that this weekend or next).
> 
> ...


Thx, sweetie. The deposition and mediation went well, we settled on Tues. Annoying to see 1/3 of it go to lawyers but it's over and done with and I didn't have to deal with the ins. once we hired him (They were extremely rude and condescending). I don't believe I ended up getting there and back in less than a week though, I'm pretty dead, honestly but life doesn't pause when you're tired unfortunately. It's nice to be home though, I'm enjoying the reveals and relaxing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jun 21, 2014)

I bought wrapping stuff today!  Warning to my summer exchange recipients in the whole Secret Santa subforum (this will probably end up extending to the winter ones as well):  Do not open these packages in direct sunlight.  The contents will not be damaged, but your retinas might not fare so well.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 22, 2014)

I plan to start wrapping tomorrow.


----------



## sparklegirl (Jun 22, 2014)

Finished all my wedding invites today, so will be dropping them off at te post office tomorrow. Which means, I can finally steer wrapping my gift! Hoping to send it by Friday


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi! So I've been super absent for about a week now, but it's a good thing because I got a new job!!!

I'm so excited, it's for a really great company doing exactly what I want to do, but also really sad because I've been at my current company since I graduated from college and I just love everyone here so much. So it's been a crazy week wrapping stuff up at my current job, and I haven't been on MUT at all ... 

I'm not the best at posting often here, and normally I'd be too shy to share news like this with you guys, but I felt that I needed to share this with everyone here because since I'm switching jobs I'm taking some super last minute summer trips between jobs and I wanted my FGM to know about them! I'll be gone this Thursday until next Tuesday and then next Thursday through Sunday. My roommates will be home, so if my package arrives then it'll be okay, but it might not get opened for a few days!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 23, 2014)

@@pooteeweet213 Wow, congrats! A new job is such exciting news.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 23, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> Hi! So I've been super absent for about a week now, but it's a good thing because I got a new job!!!
> 
> I'm so excited, it's for a really great company doing exactly what I want to do, but also really sad because I've been at my current company since I graduated from college and I just love everyone here so much. So it's been a crazy week wrapping stuff up at my current job, and I haven't been on MUT at all ...
> 
> I'm not the best at posting often here, and normally I'd be too shy to share news like this with you guys, but I felt that I needed to share this with everyone here because since I'm switching jobs I'm taking some super last minute summer trips between jobs and I wanted my FGM to know about them! I'll be gone this Thursday until next Tuesday and then next Thursday through Sunday. My roommates will be home, so if my package arrives then it'll be okay, but it might not get opened for a few days!


Don't be shy!!  That is fantastic and the type of news that makes us all smile!  :luv:


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 23, 2014)

Congratulations @@pooteeweet213!  New jobs are always exciting.   Guess what FGC?!  I just have to get your wrapping paper and I am done.  You will get your gift this week.  My daughter says if you don't like it, she will take it off your hands, lol.  She has been at it the whole time, lol.  I am definitely making her a box for her birthday and I will even send it in the mail as a surprise.  She is easy stalking, lol.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 23, 2014)

@@pooteeweet213 -- congratulations on the new job!


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 23, 2014)

@@pooteeweet213 YAY! We love good news! Hell, you guys knew I was done with the lawyer stuff before most people I know :blush:


----------



## meaganola (Jun 23, 2014)

I wanna go home now! It looks like I have SIX (maybe seven, but I'm not trusting Mugler Addict in their claim that my spring box is on its way) packages waiting for me right now, and half of them have things for my exchange recipients!


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 23, 2014)

The logical solution, of course, is to quit your job so you can go swim in packages


----------



## meaganola (Jun 23, 2014)

Nah, I have to stick around at least for another week to plot my revenge against at the coworker who is in the middle of a two-week vacation.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes, revenge does trump packages, DARN!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 23, 2014)

Take out all the stuff from the boxes, wrap them nicely, and stack them at your co-worker's desk so it looks like they have a bunch of presents. Then, when they return all fresh and happy from vaca, they see a bunch of presents!!! But then, they open them, and BOOM. Nothing but emptiness and broken dreams. At that point feel free to walk by with the last of the coffee and snarkily welcome them back to work.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 23, 2014)

Oh you are an evil one...and we totally love you for it!!!

FYI ladies, I did some fairy work today and can report there should be another reveal soon! I can't wait to see the pretties! Only waiting on one more item to arrive before I ship!


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 23, 2014)

MORE REVEALS! MORE REVEALS! MORE REVEALS!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes please! My fgc's package was delivered 3 hours ago. I'm dying to see if she likes it!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 23, 2014)

College is really ruining my joy for online shopping! I was hoping to have shipped by now but I have been so incredibly busy. My FGC will probably get her gift during the shipping window because any time before that would mean that a miracle has occurred.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 23, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Yes please! My fgc's package was delivered 3 hours ago. I'm dying to see if she likes it!!


Hopefully she gets home from school, or work or where ever to share the pretties with us!

Every day I come home from work and check the back porch (where the mailman puts things too big to go in the mailbox) and check for random places my husband leaves me mail since he is usually home when it is delivered!  

I don't know how many times over the last 2 weeks I come home, get excited because I see boxes then remember they were already there!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 23, 2014)

Life is interfering with my online life  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I started grad school TODAY!  I got home like.. I dunno.. 4 hours ago and I've been doing things for that since I got back.  I don't even know where I'm supposed to show up at 9 tomorrow.  We're doing good, guys.

If you've sent me a PM recently, I apologize for the severe lack in.. y'know.. being.. a person.  I should be making my last few FGC purchases this week/weekend and should be getting my package out next week!!! I need to package up a trade or two and send those too.  I'M SO BEHIND.


----------



## heath67013 (Jun 23, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Yes please! My fgc's package was delivered 3 hours ago. I'm dying to see if she likes it!!


She ABSOLUTELY loved it...it was beyond amazing! Sorry it took me so long to get to it...I had an icky 12 hours at work.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 23, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Take out all the stuff from the boxes, wrap them nicely, and stack them at your co-worker's desk so it looks like they have a bunch of presents. Then, when they return all fresh and happy from vaca, they see a bunch of presents!!! But then, they open them, and BOOM. Nothing but emptiness and broken dreams. At that point feel free to walk by with the last of the coffee and snarkily welcome them back to work.


Pfft.  Child's play.  Previous pranks:

-- We filled his cube with assorted fake greenery (I think they were Christmas decorations), stuffed animals (our company logo is a bear, so we have a *lot* of stuffed bears of various sizes all over the place), and a really creepy Oregon State University (our boss's alma mater) garden gnome.  I was the instigator of this one.  I have the photo around here somewhere.

-- Someone left a printed-out email taped to his computer monitor that said that he had won an iPad in a company-wide giveaway.  That one was fun and accidentally hilarious because he *insisted* it was a joke being played on him by a certain coworker.  I swore up, down, and sideways that it was *not* a joke being played by that coworker.  Because it wasn't.  It was *our boss*.  He refused to believe that she had done it. 

-- A coworker sent out email late on the Friday before his return saying that it had been nice working with everyone, but it was her last day, so she was going to miss everyone.  That one was a mean success because she was coming in late on that particular Monday morning, so he almost had a breakdown coming to grips with the fact that she wasn't going to be there any more, but he buckled down and tried to figure out how to cope without his office mom around.  He just lit up when she walked in the door and told him that it was a joke.

-- The one I'm proudest of:  This guy *loves* to snack at his desk.  An email went out "reminding" everyone to make sure they took some new office training (I can't remember what we called it) so they had certification to eat snacks at their desk.  The stroke of genius:  If you didn't have your certificate posted on your cubicle wall at your desk, you couldn't eat at your desk any more.  All of us but him had our certificates because, well, we were all in on it.  His first day back (a Monday), he decided he got a day for a grace period because he was coming back after being gone and had to catch up on stuff.  On Tuesday, he specifically said, "I'm going to break the rules and eat at my desk today!  I'll do the training tomorrow."  (Our Mondays and Tuesdays are hellacious, so it was actually reasonable for him to delay anything other than our core job function on those days.)  On Wednesday, he had caught up on his work enough to go hunting for the training.  And he hunted.  And hunted.  And asked several different people, all of whom said variations of "I don't remember where it was.  It was just there when I logged in.  Can't you find it?"  Which is in fact what most of us say whenever someone mentions *any* training because, well, we *don't* remember anything about the training other than the fact that we finally took it because the deadline was *that day*.  Anyway.  Finally, he was taking it so seriously that someone broke down *after three days* and told him that it was his welcome-back-from-vacation joke.  I think I still have my certificate stashed away in my desk somewhere.

There have been a few other smaller pranks, but these are the big ones that come to mind.  Seriously, the certificate thing *still* makes me smile, and it's been a few years.


----------



## angienharry (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm done wrapping. Getting my flat rate shipping box tomorrow and then someone will be getting tracking info sooooon!!!! Love all the reveals. I don't want our Christmas to end....ever


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 24, 2014)

angienharry said:


> I'm done wrapping. Getting my flat rate shipping box tomorrow and then someone will be getting tracking info sooooon!!!! Love all the reveals. I don't want our Christmas to end....ever


I know! The months between the end of this exchange until the Christmas exchange are going to draaaag. I totally look forward to reading the chit chat on here &amp; the reveals on the other thread every day! SO MUCH FUN!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 24, 2014)

Also... despite saying I was done shopping like three weeks ago, I ordered something else. So, waiting for that to get here (I think tomorrow!) and then I'll be mailing out later this week or possibly early next week. Trying to be as vague as humanly possible so my FGC doesn't know it's from me when she gets tracking. I want it to be a huge surprise!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Is anyone else irrationally worried that their FGC isn't going to like their gift?! I am seriously nervous to mail mine out even though deep down I know she's probably going to love it.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 24, 2014)

She will adore it!! Do not stress--have fun with it and know that you are doing a great job!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 24, 2014)

I am finish!  Time to concentrate on my Swap Buddy.  Now to send off.  I am debating if I should send my FGC a tracking number.  I am not sure.  I guess she will have it this week or next depends on when I mail it off.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll be wrapping my shopping up on Satyrday! I am deliberately leaving that typo. Anyway. That should actually be the end of shopping for both summer exchanges. I'm going to miss plotting things out!


----------



## klg534 (Jun 24, 2014)

Ahh! I ordered something, via Amazon and it NEVER came. so I had to reorder it and file a claim. The worst part is i am waiting to ship! All boxed up and ready to go! oh well..more random goodies can be added while we wait!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Also... despite saying I was done shopping like three weeks ago, I ordered something else. So, waiting for that to get here (I think tomorrow!) and then I'll be mailing out later this week or possibly early next week. Trying to be as vague as humanly possible so my FGC doesn't know it's from me when she gets tracking. I want it to be a huge surprise!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Is anyone else irrationally worried that their FGC isn't going to like their gift?! I am seriously nervous to mail mine out even though deep down I know she's probably going to love it.


Me!  I worry that a) she will hate everything I send b. she will think I sent too much c) she will think I sent too little d) all or any combo of the above!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 24, 2014)

I was all set to mail out this week, but I got a sudden inspiration for a craft that I'm so so excited about that I think I will have to wait just a bit longer.

Also, you are all ridiculous and I know your FGCs will adore whatever you have picked out. But I know the feeling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jun 24, 2014)

You know you're in your forties when you get email saying from the Warped Tour stating that parents get in free with a paid minor, and you think, "Hey, that sounds kind of fun.  I miss Lollapalooza, but there's no way I'm going out in the sun, heat, and crowds.  An air-conditioned tent, probably with seating, and you can probably still hear the bands, but there's not going to be some nineteen-year-old who has smuggled in a case of beer and a snake**?  That could be a decent way to spend the day.  I wonder if the nephews are going and if I could tag along on their ticket.  Nah, I think I'll just stay home and work on a _Hemlock Grove_ rewatch."

** The snake is a true story.  Endfest, Kitsap County Fairgrounds (across Puget Sound from Seattle), 1994, a couple of months after I graduated from college.  Afghan Whigs, House of Pain, Violent Femmes, James, and Sunny Day Real Estate.  Some dude had a *huge* -- like seven feet long, four inches in diameter -- yellow snake that he had somehow smuggled in.  I think someone might have handed the snake to him through the fencing.  He had it in a duffle bag.  To this day, I have *no clue* why he thought it was a good idea to bring A SEVEN-FOOT CONSTRICTOR to a big alternative rock festival.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey guys- I'm asking y'all because you might know... I need like a little lunch box to carry just like.. snacks in for the day while I'm in grad school.  I want it to be boxy shaped because then it'll fit in my bag that I currently take (a Herschel tote).. It doesn't need to fit much, just like a banana and an apple and some other small nut/fruit things.  Any ideas?

I was thinking about this Kate Spade thing: http://www.saturday.com/Weekender-Cosmetic-Case/098689716909,en_US,pd.html BUT I JUST DUNNO.  $20 seems steep for a lunch bag?  I.. can't make up my mind.

I can't even make up my mind about a yearly subscription to the New Yorker with my financial aid which is much higher than I need it to be and THESE ARE THE THINGS MY FINANCIAL AID IS FOR.  *struggle bus&amp;


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 24, 2014)

@@elizabethrose is that bag lined? my roommate used this: 

 http://www.target.com/p/built-neoprene-lunch-s-soap-suds/-/A-14461145#prodSlot=medium_1_22 

i feel like that would be easier to clean (you can toss it in the washing machine!) than the KS bag.


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 24, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Hey guys- I'm asking y'all because you might know... I need like a little lunch box to carry just like.. snacks in for the day while I'm in grad school. I want it to be boxy shaped because then it'll fit in my bag that I currently take (a Herschel tote).. It doesn't need to fit much, just like a banana and an apple and some other small nut/fruit things. Any ideas?
> 
> I was thinking about this Kate Spade thing: http://www.saturday.com/Weekender-Cosmetic-Case/098689716909,en_US,pd.html BUT I JUST DUNNO. $20 seems steep for a lunch bag? I.. can't make up my mind.
> 
> I can't even make up my mind about a yearly subscription to the New Yorker with my financial aid which is much higher than I need it to be and THESE ARE THE THINGS MY FINANCIAL AID IS FOR. *struggle bus&amp;


You need something lined.

I use something like this one from kohls.

http://www.kohls.com/product/prd-1803300/lnch-zaza-lunch-bag.jsp


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 24, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> You need something lined.
> 
> I use something like this one from kohls.
> 
> http://www.kohls.com/product/prd-1803300/lnch-zaza-lunch-bag.jsp


i like this. i dont trust food in a canvas bag being tossed around within my back pack. it'll be horrible to clean.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 24, 2014)

The struggle is real!

Lol my favorite tote for food is from the "Thirty-one" line of bags.  They're adorable, many of them are insulated, and where I live, you can pretty much throw a rock and hit a 31 rep.  

If insulation isn't a problem, and you're more interested in keeping fruit intact, then how about an awesome metal lunch box?


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 24, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> @@elizabethrose is that bag lined? my roommate used this:
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/built-neoprene-lunch-s-soap-suds/-/A-14461145#prodSlot=medium_1_22
> 
> i feel like that would be easier to clean (you can toss it in the washing machine!) than the KS bag.





chelsealady said:


> You need something lined.
> 
> I use something like this one from kohls.
> 
> http://www.kohls.com/product/prd-1803300/lnch-zaza-lunch-bag.jsp


You ladies understand me.  This is perfect!!  Thank you both so so much!  My head was spinning after 30 pages of lunch bags.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 24, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> The struggle is real!
> 
> Lol my favorite tote for food is from the "Thirty-one" line of bags.  They're adorable, many of them are insulated, and where I live, you can pretty much throw a rock and hit a 31 rep.
> 
> If insulation isn't a problem, and you're more interested in keeping fruit intact, then how about an awesome metal lunch box?


I thought about the metal lunch box!  My only thing is that I might want to clip it to the outside of the bag, so metal might get annoying.  I carry eight gazillion things in my hands when I'm commuting anyways, and I don't need to add a lunch bag to that equation.. My mind is so so confused about all of the things!  I ordered all of my Kindle editions of newspapers that I have to read every day (3.  NYTimes, Chicago Tribune, and Chicago Sun Times), I'm working on the New Yorker subscription, I've placed eighty amazon orders in the last 5 minutes (books.. and I keep forgetting to buy books, so.. they're all coming in separate orders), and rented the gazillion dollar text book on my kindle.  I'm getting there- I'm just not used to dropping all this money at once!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 24, 2014)

Lock &amp; Lock containers, gang.  They have an *amazing* seal system. 

https://www.locknlock-usa.com

These are apparently very popular in Asian countries (I think the company is Korean), so I have better luck finding them at Asian grocery stores.  They have some that work fantastically as bento boxes.  Actual bento boxes are even better.  And more adorable.

ETA:  Whoops, just saw the part about clipping it to the outside of the bag.  These won't work for that.  But they're *fantastic*.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 24, 2014)

Buying stuff for school always hurts, especially when you have to pay full price and can't bargain shop!  I like the one @@chelsealady shared from Kohl's.  The polka dot one is adorable!  And it's on sale! 

You've got this grad school thing!  I believe in you!  :sunshine:


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 24, 2014)

@@elizabethrose does the New Yorker not have a student sub service? that reminds me to jump on the economist before my .edu runs out. whew. (money flying away emoji here)


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 24, 2014)

Awww thanks guys  :wub:  y'all are too sweet.  I went with one of the BUILT ones because I have to move on from buying all of the things on the internet to actually reading and doing homework  :wacko: .  I appreciate all the support!! It's just soooooo overwhelming right now!  I learned today that I actually don't know how to use a comma at all!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 24, 2014)

@ - I didn't even look *goes back to website*.  Realistically, $70 for a year of print + unlimited online/web app service isn't terrible.  It's certainly cheaper than my app only newspaper subscriptions :/  I didn't even think of a student rate - it's not required by our school, but I'm considering magazine instead of interactive publishing- I dunno.. I'm gonna talk to my adviser and see what they think is best for what I want to do career-wise.

There's a ton of people in my program hoping to get internships/jobs/what have you at both The Economist and Bloomberg - my school works really closely with Bloomberg and so many people are taking classes that feature them through the business program.  It's super cool.  I'm hoping to take -one- business class, but we'll see.. I already have two concentrations when I'm supposed to have one!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 24, 2014)

@@elizabethrose i thought of going the economist / bloomberg writer route but then i threw myself a little too into the theory side of economics and didn't have time to take more writing or journalism classes in addition to my other major.

Hopefully you'll have time to take a business class! It could be fun!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 24, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> @@elizabethrose i thought of going the economist / bloomberg writer route but then i threw myself a little too into the theory side of economics and didn't have time to take more writing or journalism classes in addition to my other major.
> 
> Hopefully you'll have time to take a business class! It could be fun!!


Everyone I know in the business track LOVES it!  The professors all want us to "come to the dark side"- I'm doing National Security and Social Justice so I think that a business class would fit in pretty solidly.. hopefully I can find some time!


----------



## chelsealynn (Jun 25, 2014)

My FGC's gifts are out for delivery today and I'm pretty sure I forgot to put who they were from.  So this is a hint!


----------



## gemstone (Jun 25, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> @@elizabethrose does the New Yorker not have a student sub service? that reminds me to jump on the economist before my .edu runs out. whew. (money flying away emoji here)


Just an fyi- if your bf still has a mica email address they are supposed to work forever.  I still use mine all the time and I graduated 4 years ago.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 25, 2014)

Dear Fairy Godmother,

First off, I'm so sorry if this makes shipping difficult for you!  BUT, due to a family situation, I will be gone from July 2-23rd.  (I know, right during the shipping window!)  I'll be staying with family so you can:

1) Ship early, as long as it can be delivered by July 1st.  (Short notice, yikes!)

2) Ship on-schedule to the same address you were given.  It'll just be a while before I can do my reveal.

3) Use a fairy to contact me and I'll happily give you my family's address!  

Any of these options are totally fine with me, it's totally up to you to decide which is more convenient.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jun 25, 2014)

It was delivered! :hehe:


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 25, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> It was delivered! :hehe:


Wasn't me then, I wonder who the lucky girl is!


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 25, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> It was delivered! :hehe:


I took a little mini vacay and won't be home till friday so if it is me i'm sorry


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 25, 2014)

I had a package delivered today... Oh my gosh. If I have the same fairy godmother twice I am absolutely the luckiest person IN THE WORLD.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jun 25, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I had a package delivered today... Oh my gosh. If I have the same fairy godmother twice I am absolutely the luckiest person IN THE WORLD.


We have a winner!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 25, 2014)

I sent something today!!!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 25, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> We have a winner!


I'm 10 minutes from home. I CANNOT WAIT TO BE HOME.

I have so many responsibilities... But MAKEUP!! And I have the unique opportunity to preemptively say that you're the BEST FGM EVER since you've had me before!!! Thank you so so much girl!!

I thought that tracking looked familiar...


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 25, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I'm 10 minutes from home. I CANNOT WAIT TO BE HOME.
> 
> I have so many responsibilities... But MAKEUP!! And I have the unique opportunity to preemptively say that you're the BEST FGM EVER since you've had me before!!! Thank you so so much girl!!
> 
> I thought that tracking looked familiar...


Getting my pi's on, hiding some dove dark chocolate in my bed, putting the kids to bed &amp; waiting patiently for another reveal.  Eeek!  These are too much fun.


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 25, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I'm 10 minutes from home. I CANNOT WAIT TO BE HOME.
> 
> I have so many responsibilities... But MAKEUP!! And I have the unique opportunity to preemptively say that you're the BEST FGM EVER since you've had me before!!! Thank you so so much girl!!
> 
> I thought that tracking looked familiar...


Oh my gosh!!! How lucky can you get, lol.  I can't wait to see the reveal.  I am sure it will be some nice goodies.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 25, 2014)

Guys - I am the luckiest girl alive!! Pictures to come SOON.  I'm so sorry I'm holding everything up- I'm just taking pictures of absolutely everything and doing all that's in my power to not scream for joy every time I open something!!!

Also I'm in the middle of eight gazillion things and trying to figure out if I need to get rid of all my computers and start from scratch, order dinner, and have my weekly conversation with my dad!  Hahaha!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 25, 2014)

I can't claim any responsibility for that, the universe chose your FGM's!  Although maybe next time I should make sure there aren't any repeats!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 25, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Also... despite saying I was done shopping like three weeks ago, I ordered something else. So, waiting for that to get here (I think tomorrow!) and then I'll be mailing out later this week or possibly early next week. Trying to be as vague as humanly possible so my FGC doesn't know it's from me when she gets tracking. I want it to be a huge surprise!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Is anyone else irrationally worried that their FGC isn't going to like their gift?! I am seriously nervous to mail mine out even though deep down I know she's probably going to love it.


Yep, super worried! Hoping to finish my shiopping this weekend.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 26, 2014)

There are a few things I'm nervous about, but there are other things specifically on her list, so I feel like I'm on semi-stable ground.  Or at least it looks like I've made an effort to take her list and likes into consideration.  I'm trying to get all of my shopping finished up Saturday so I can get everything wrapped and packed up!  And then I can move on to reorganizing my apartment!  And eventually, shovel out the spare room.  I really need to just *throw it all away*.  But I can't bring myself to do that!  I need motivation.  I've needed motivation for *five years*.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 26, 2014)

I got a tracking number, I got a tracking number :mussical:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh, no! 

I placed an order over the weekend for something for my FGC &amp; it hasn't shipped yet so I was searching the website for shipping timelines. Well, the site I ordered from didn't have any information on it so I assumed it was a fairly normal turn around time...but now I'm seeing that this company also has a Store Envy page &amp; the turn around time is 14-20 business days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Soooo yeah, that's not going to come in time. 

I'm just going to work on collecting/purchasing other things &amp; will let my FGC know she has a second package coming later!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 26, 2014)

Aaaah I am having too much fun reading through all the posts. I was travelling last week and just started classes again 4 weeks ago so my times on MUT, besides for browsing, are rare. I am getting everything ready for my FGC by the beginning of next week so that it gets to her soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait. I am planning to be sneaky and not send any shipping info.


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 26, 2014)

So my FGC should have her package in her hands soon. Reveal maybe today, tomorrow, Saturday at latest. Who could it be?


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 26, 2014)

I was just told my package is at my house  but i am not at my house  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I will be home tomorrow.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 26, 2014)

Something for all of us to look forward to tomorrow!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Jun 26, 2014)

Just so everyone knows I am away this weekend, so on the off hand chance that something does arrive for me and I am not saying anything, that is why.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 26, 2014)

I never go anywhere.  I love my bed and pillows and blankets and doggie too much, I can't get comfortable without them.  But I do forget to get the mail a lot lol.  I never miss a package on the front step though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm going out of town too! I'll be back Tuesday evening though. The anticipation for all these reveals is so much fun!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm heading out of town july 22-25th. My son graduates from basic training...woohoo!!!


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 26, 2014)

Yaaay to future reveal!


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 26, 2014)

Can't remember if I posted out-of-town dates here, but I will be traveling for work on July 14-15 and 28 - 31. My husband is home and can bring anything in, but I won't be home to post a reveal.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 26, 2014)

I heard from a fairy, and I should be getting mine tomorrow!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 26, 2014)

I hate to leave my home or my pups, so I never leave more than once a year--this year in the fall.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 27, 2014)

Has anyone here used NextIssue?  I miss reading magazines ( I still get BH&amp;G and Allure every month but that's because they were free) I used to subscribe to a few a month that I miss and now that I have real internet again(we tethered from our phones for 4 years, I wasn't kidding about being poor lol) it would be nice to have access to whatever struck my fancy. Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be any more recent reviews.

Maybe I should just guinea pig for a month or 2? I dunno and I'm rambling, don't mind me.


----------



## utgal2004 (Jun 27, 2014)

I dropped off my FGC's box at the post office on the way to work this morning. I am soooo excited for her to get it!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 27, 2014)

I picked up a couple more things for my girl today, and got most of it packed in the box! I'll be working on a crafty thing for her with my residents tomorrow at work, and then hopefully it'll be on its way!

I didnt find a local thing...I would have liked to, but, there is just...nothing here. But, that' okay!

Really hoping she likes everything!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 27, 2014)

Alright, three of the things for my FGC should be here by Monday. Tomorrow I am shopping for some local treats. Too bad the weather is unpredictable. One local specialty is gooey butter cake but it's too warm outside that I don't wnat to send any.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 27, 2014)

I know a package was delivered today!!!! Runs to hide and chew on her nails in the closet!


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 27, 2014)

Yay! More reveals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 27, 2014)

I got a package, a package, a package. I got a package so nyah nyah nyah nyah nyah!

Pics soon in the reveal thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 27, 2014)

I just got home to find a package from @@puppymomofthree and I haven't even opened it, but I will make my way to the reveals thread soon!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 27, 2014)

Party on the reveal thread tonight!!!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Jun 27, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Party on the reveal thread tonight!!!!


My bad week might finally turn around... Can't wait to get home, put pjs on and see the reveals!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 27, 2014)

utgal2004 said:


> My bad week might finally turn around... Can't wait to get home, put pjs on and see the reveals!


I am in bed with a mask on my face and a lovely candle setting the mood! Your week has to turn around--you are far too wonderful for a bad week!!!


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 27, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I am in bed with a mask on my face and a lovely candle setting the mood! Your week has to turn around--you are far too wonderful for a bad week!!!


Seconded. Reveal threads for the "good week" win! hope it turns your week into a better one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Jun 27, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I am in bed with a mask on my face and a lovely candle setting the mood! Your week has to turn around--you are far too wonderful for a bad week!!!


You are too sweet!  Starting to feel better already   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jun 28, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> Hi! So I've been super absent for about a week now, but it's a good thing because I got a new job!!!
> 
> I'm so excited, it's for a really great company doing exactly what I want to do, but also really sad because I've been at my current company since I graduated from college and I just love everyone here so much. So it's been a crazy week wrapping stuff up at my current job, and I haven't been on MUT at all ...
> 
> I'm not the best at posting often here, and normally I'd be too shy to share news like this with you guys, but I felt that I needed to share this with everyone here because since I'm switching jobs I'm taking some super last minute summer trips between jobs and I wanted my FGM to know about them! I'll be gone this Thursday until next Tuesday and then next Thursday through Sunday. My roommates will be home, so if my package arrives then it'll be okay, but it might not get opened for a few days!


Congrats on the new job!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 28, 2014)

Fell down the concrete steps outside my house and spent the day in the emergency room.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 28, 2014)

I made my craft thing with my residents today! It's kind of silly, but on theme, and I really hope my FGC is amused by it and doesn't just think "how stupid". lol. It was made with love by a group of my kiddos at work, with special needs...6 of 'em helped me make it, ranging in age from 2 to 11  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They're super excited for me to send it. Which I will, soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 28, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Fell down the concrete steps outside my house and spent the day in the emergency room.


Oh no! Are you okay?

I feel your pain, a while back I fell off a sidewalk and broke my ankle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 28, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Fell down the concrete steps outside my house and spent the day in the emergency room.


Damn! Are you okay? I hope you weren't injured.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 28, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Fell down the concrete steps outside my house and spent the day in the emergency room.


OH my gosh @@puppymomofthree !  I hope you're OK!  That sounds like a very bad day!  Big hugs from a fellow klutz.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jun 28, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Fell down the concrete steps outside my house and spent the day in the emergency room.


Oh no! I hope you get better soon!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks ladies! I am black and blue from my neck to my thighs and unable to really move without screaming, so not the best of days for me. Had to call an ambulance and spent most of the day on a backboard, but at least I am home now.

Could use some happy reveals!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jun 28, 2014)

sunflowercake said:


> Alright, three of the things for my FGC should be here by Monday. Tomorrow I am shopping for some local treats. Too bad the weather is unpredictable. One local specialty is gooey butter cake but it's too warm outside that I don't wnat to send any.


That sounds delicious!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 28, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Fell down the concrete steps outside my house and spent the day in the emergency room.


Sorry to hear that, hope you feel better soon. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 28, 2014)

So many reveals to catch up on!


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 28, 2014)

UGH @@puppymomofthree don't scare us like that. You have to stay whole (mostly, lol) No injuries in the midsummer thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> FEEL BETTER!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 28, 2014)

I will try my best!!! Right now I just want to see if I can find a way to sleep.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 28, 2014)

Hubby's FCC License came today! Getting it finished has been a debacle so I'm glad it actually resulted in something LMAO


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 28, 2014)

Yay @@tweakabell !  It's always so nice when a long, drawn-out process finally gets results!


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 28, 2014)

It is, It always seems to take the long way with our family. It doesn't always result in things also so this was a nice surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: Nice not mice I swear my typing has been off lately :angry:


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jun 28, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Fell down the concrete steps outside my house and spent the day in the emergency room.


eeegads!  Here's hoping to a speedy recovery!!


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 28, 2014)

@@puppymomofthree I hope you feel better soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 29, 2014)

I FINALLY FINISHED MY SHOPPING TODAY!! I'm so excited. I'm wrapping everything up tomorrow. I didn't get to pick up one of my wine glasses from home for my FGC but my parents are coming up in a few months and/or I may try to get them to ship one to me to send out later! But I'm so excited and just hope she likes it all!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 29, 2014)

@@puppymomofthree oh no! Hope you feel better soon!  :hugs3:

Ladies, I just want to ask you all if you pray, please send some prayers to my family. My grandma (who I'm very close to) is in the hospital, might have cancer. We aren't sure whats going on yet but just please send some love &amp; good thoughts to us. 

Since I'm not sure whats going to be happening in my life, going to try to wrap up my FGC's gift tonight to send out.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 29, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> @@puppymomofthree oh no! Hope you feel better soon! :hugs3:
> 
> Ladies, I just want to ask you all if you pray, please send some prayers to my family. My grandma (who I'm very close to) is in the hospital, might have cancer. We aren't sure whats going on yet but just please send some love &amp; good thoughts to us.
> 
> Since I'm not sure whats going to be happening in my life, going to try to wrap up my FGC's gift tonight to send out.


Oh sweetie! I am so sorry! Big virtual hugs!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 29, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I made my craft thing with my residents today! It's kind of silly, but on theme, and I really hope my FGC is amused by it and doesn't just think "how stupid". lol. It was made with love by a group of my kiddos at work, with special needs...6 of 'em helped me make it, ranging in age from 2 to 11  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They're super excited for me to send it. Which I will, soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Silly sounds awesome!! I hope I get some silly in my box! 
@@puppymomofthree oh no!!!!!!!! I hope you have a speedy recovery. They really need to start making steps out of pillows, they are way too dangerous!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 29, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> @@puppymomofthree oh no! Hope you feel better soon! :hugs3:
> 
> Ladies, I just want to ask you all if you pray, please send some prayers to my family. My grandma (who I'm very close to) is in the hospital, might have cancer. We aren't sure whats going on yet but just please send some love &amp; good thoughts to us.
> 
> Since I'm not sure whats going to be happening in my life, going to try to wrap up my FGC's gift tonight to send out.


Totally sending positive vibes and prayers your way.


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 29, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> @@puppymomofthree oh no! Hope you feel better soon! :hugs3:
> 
> Ladies, I just want to ask you all if you pray, please send some prayers to my family. My grandma (who I'm very close to) is in the hospital, might have cancer. We aren't sure whats going on yet but just please send some love &amp; good thoughts to us.
> 
> Since I'm not sure whats going to be happening in my life, going to try to wrap up my FGC's gift tonight to send out.


Positive thoughts going your way.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about your grandmother. That is always so hard!!!! Thoughts &amp; prayers heading your way from our house!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 29, 2014)

@@Sheeeeeelby I hope you get good news about your grandmother!  Big hugs!


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 29, 2014)

Happy thoughts for you and grandma!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 29, 2014)

Um.  Whoops.  I had to make the decision between bigger box, snacks, or all of the beauty stuff I pulled together.  Since bigger box would mean more than five bucks more in postage, sorry, FGC, you're not getting the snacks.  (They would probably melt on the way anyway!)

ETA:  I'll start whining about this now.  It's supposed to get in the upper nineties by Tuesday!  I am a delicate Willamette Valley flower!  DO NOT WANT!  At least I have that AC unit in my bedroom.


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 29, 2014)

@@Sheeeeeelby I'm sorry about your grandma. Sending positives vibes your way, hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 29, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> @@puppymomofthree oh no! Hope you feel better soon!  :hugs3:
> 
> Ladies, I just want to ask you all if you pray, please send some prayers to my family. My grandma (who I'm very close to) is in the hospital, might have cancer. We aren't sure whats going on yet but just please send some love &amp; good thoughts to us.
> 
> Since I'm not sure whats going to be happening in my life, going to try to wrap up my FGC's gift tonight to send out.


Positive thoughts going your way!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 30, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Um. Whoops. I had to make the decision between bigger box, snacks, or all of the beauty stuff I pulled together. Since bigger box would mean more than five bucks more in postage, sorry, FGC, you're not getting the snacks. (They would probably melt on the way anyway!)
> 
> ETA: I'll start whining about this now. It's supposed to get in the upper nineties by Tuesday! I am a delicate Willamette Valley flower! DO NOT WANT! At least I have that AC unit in my bedroom.


I hope they're snacks you enjoy too!!!

It's finally hot in Milwaukee and I hate it. I went to one of those fancy "fitness boutiques" because I had a groupon. (I'm like, 3x the size of the next largest person in my class.) we did a kettle bell workout, which I do regularly, but it was 20x harder! I messed up my lower back somehow. All my back muscles have been super tight. Hurt to sit hurt to lie down, took 10 minutes to get on the toilet and 30 minutes figuring out how to get off! I'm finally much better today and decided to finish my thesis in the library because I was confident enough to walk. I was MISERABLE! It was hot, I was nervous, my muscles seized up and I zombie walked in what felt like boiling heat (I'm sure it's not been that bad. I'm a sissy who has been removed from California too long) only to get to the library and find the doors locked! Another academic building was open so I zombie walked there, did awkward stretching with some random eerie yelps of pain, got work done, and hobbled my way home. How is that for whiny?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 30, 2014)

Oh, I love this thread so darn much. Had a not-so-great weekend and it's so nice to catch up &amp; read all of your chit chat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's like a big sleepover via internet! 

@@puppymomofthree I hope you're doing ok! Take it easy &amp; update us when you can!

@@Sheeeeeelby Sending all the positive vibes/thoughts your way! 

In other news...the gift that I ordered that I thought wouldn't get here in time MIGHT actually get here on time, although it's going to be really, really close. Part of me wants to be risky &amp; just hope it makes it on time. But the planner in me wants to buy a back up gift just in case.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 30, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I hope they're snacks you enjoy too!!!
> 
> It's finally hot in Milwaukee and I hate it. I went to one of those fancy "fitness boutiques" because I had a groupon. (I'm like, 3x the size of the next largest person in my class.) we did a kettle bell workout, which I do regularly, but it was 20x harder! I messed up my lower back somehow. All my back muscles have been super tight. Hurt to sit hurt to lie down, took 10 minutes to get on the toilet and 30 minutes figuring out how to get off! I'm finally much better today and decided to finish my thesis in the library because I was confident enough to walk. I was MISERABLE! It was hot, I was nervous, my muscles seized up and I zombie walked in what felt like boiling heat (I'm sure it's not been that bad. I'm a sissy who has been removed from California too long) only to get to the library and find the doors locked! Another academic building was open so I zombie walked there, did awkward stretching with some random eerie yelps of pain, got work done, and hobbled my way home. How is that for whiny?


You poor girl! I feel your pain! Whine all you need that is what we are here for. I love that we have this hangout and get to know each other better and support one another.
Yesterday was better than Saturday for me, but I think today is worse--I think that is normal for bruises/bruised bones. I need to go to work today, but I do not want to shriek in my office every time I move, so we shall see. At least nothing is broken. Cannot wait to see if anyone gets a package today!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 30, 2014)

Is it bad that I wake up each weekday &amp; the first thought that pops in my head is. . . "Ooh! I hope we get a reveal today!" Ha ha ha. They just make me so happy!!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Jun 30, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Is it bad that I wake up each weekday &amp; the first thought that pops in my head is. . . "Ooh! I hope we get a reveal today!" Ha ha ha. They just make me so happy!!!


My FGD's box is out for delivery today so you will probably get another reveal today!


----------



## utgal2004 (Jun 30, 2014)

@@Sheeeeeelby Your grandmother is in my thoughts. So sorry you're dealing with that... It's the worst.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 30, 2014)

I can't believe it's almost July! Looks like I need to pack my FGC's box.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 30, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> @@puppymomofthree oh no! Hope you feel better soon!  :hugs3:
> 
> Ladies, I just want to ask you all if you pray, please send some prayers to my family. My grandma (who I'm very close to) is in the hospital, might have cancer. We aren't sure whats going on yet but just please send some love &amp; good thoughts to us.
> 
> Since I'm not sure whats going to be happening in my life, going to try to wrap up my FGC's gift tonight to send out.


So sorry to hear! Vibeing some love your way!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 30, 2014)

It's heeeeeeeere! And the spiderman on the box tells me my FGM is the super sneaky and fabulous !!!!

I'm only a little awake but I am super excited so I'm off to open it and pics will be soooooooon &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## Donna529 (Jun 30, 2014)

I sent my box today. I really hope she loves it.Does anyone else worry they won't be happy? I would be thrilled with the box I sent. Sighs.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 30, 2014)

Donna529 said:


> I sent my box today. I really hope she loves it.Does anyone else worry they won't be happy? I would be thrilled with the box I sent. Sighs.


I am irrationally worried about this too! :blink:

But then I think...literally every single item in the box was put in there specifically for her. I did some pretty intense stalking and put quite a bit of thought into everything. So I mean really..how could she NOT love it? 

Honestly, I am just a worrier. When it comes to, oh, everything. I'll feel so much better once I actually get this baby mailed &amp; she has it in her pretty hands!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 30, 2014)

Donna529 said:


> I sent my box today. I really hope she loves it.Does anyone else worry they won't be happy? I would be thrilled with the box I sent. Sighs.


This is the exact reason that I've been holding off on packing and sending my FGC's gift.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 30, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> It's heeeeeeeere! And the spiderman on the box tells me my FGM is the super sneaky and fabulous magicalmom!!!!
> 
> I'm only a little awake but I am super excited so I'm off to open it and pics will be soooooooon &lt;3 &lt;3


So excited to see this one!!!!!!



Donna529 said:


> I sent my box today. I really hope she loves it.Does anyone else worry they won't be happy? I would be thrilled with the box I sent. Sighs.


Awww, dont worry.  A gift from a stranger is in and of itself the coolest, most special thing.  Well, unless it's a surprise flaming dog poop bag lol but obviosly no ones getting that :lol: Seriously though, a few weeks ago a lady in front of me in line at JC Penney gave me a coupon and I almost cried.  I'm sure your FGC will be so happy!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 30, 2014)

Okay WOW I am overwhelmed and cried like a baby and LEEEEIGH YOU ARE INSANE AND PERFECT AND GAHHHH  &lt;3

Working on the reveal now!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 30, 2014)

I think we all get a little scared and hope our stalking skills are good enough, but in the end it works out really well!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Breathe ladies!  ldlad:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 30, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Okay WOW I am overwhelmed and cried like a baby and LEEEEIGH YOU ARE INSANE AND PERFECT AND GAHHHH  &lt;3
> 
> Working on the reveal now!!


SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was going to go to bed, but I'm totally staying up for this.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 30, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I was going to go to bed, but I'm totally staying up for this.


Dude I'm so beat but I need to cycle back around to a normal schedule again (I've been staying up nights to talk to Hubby) Having something to look forward to will help me stay up.

Giving gifts worries me because I always seem to put effort in gifts and people never use the stuff so I stopped giving gifts to most people, it's a waste of money it seems.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 30, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Dude I'm so beat but I need to cycle back around to a normal schedule again (I've been staying up nights to talk to Hubby) Having something to look forward to will help me stay up.
> 
> Giving gifts worries me because I always seem to put effort in gifts and people never use the stuff so I stopped giving gifts to most people, it's a waste of money it seems.


That is too bad, you give great gifts!  Your swap present was insane and I absolutely adore the box of happy that you sent to me!   :wub:  Mucho love Ms Tweakabell!


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 30, 2014)

@@Sheeeeeelby -- I hope the doctors are able to diagnose and treat your grandmother so that she's better soon!

@@puppymomofthree -- I'm betting yesterday was tough, but hope today is a better day and that you're back to normal quickly!

@ -- I hate it when I do something that's supposed to be good for me, but end up feeling worse than if I'd never done it.  Hope you're also feeling better today.

As for worries about the gift -- to paraphrase from Stuart Smalley, just repeat to yourself: "It's good enough, I stalked enough, and gosh darn it -- my FGC will like it!"


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 30, 2014)

Which is the only reason I participated again. Genuine thank yous and updates on how things worked out. I'm not saying everything has to work perfectly just that you tried/used some of it. Unfortunately Hubby and Z are the same with gift receiving even if it's something they've wanted forever the reaction is always meh. It's very disheartening. I know they appreciate and use the stuff but sometimes you want someone to jump up and down ya know?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 30, 2014)

IT'S UP IN THE REVEAL THREAD, GUYS!!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 30, 2014)

Somewhat unrelated, but...does anyone have any idea where I could find large square shaped envelopes? Probaby 6" square or so? I made cards for my penpals like, 3 months ago, and haven't yet been able to mail them because I can't find envelopes, gah!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 30, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Somewhat unrelated, but...does anyone have any idea where I could find large square shaped envelopes? Probaby 6" square or so? I made cards for my penpals like, 3 months ago, and haven't yet been able to mail them because I can't find envelopes, gah!


Hallmark used to carry a line of cards by Fresh Ink that were all square &amp; came in super cute square envelopes! I wonder if they'd sell you just the envelopes lol


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 30, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Somewhat unrelated, but...does anyone have any idea where I could find large square shaped envelopes? Probaby 6" square or so? I made cards for my penpals like, 3 months ago, and haven't yet been able to mail them because I can't find envelopes, gah!


I make my own!! Use a sturdy paper, like from a paper grocery bag or other shopper. You might have to throw a spare stamp on it if it's not nicely square but I believe in you!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 30, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I make my own!! Use a sturdy paper, like from a paper grocery bag or other shopper. You might have to throw a spare stamp on it if it's not nicely square but I believe in you!


Oh, great idea!! I hadn't even thought of that...DUH! That's my mission for the week, now!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 30, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Which is the only reason I participated again. Genuine thank yous and updates on how things worked out. I'm not saying everything has to work perfectly just that you tried/used some of it. Unfortunately Hubby and Z are the same with gift receiving even if it's something they've wanted forever the reaction is always meh. It's very disheartening. I know they appreciate and use the stuff but sometimes you want someone to jump up and down ya know?


I am a person who is always super appreciative of any gift I receive, but I admit that in person, I tend to be very shy about reacting! I don't know why, I've always been that way! I always hated, for example, when my parents would watch me open presents, because I didn't want them to think I didn't like them, but it's hard for me to do more than "OH, awesome!! Thanks!!!" with them watching me, you know??

On the topic of receiving gifts, like I said, I always do truly appreciate anything, just the thought of someone givng me something is so nice. But there's just something about the MUT exchanges...I've never received such thoughtful gifts before! I think it's part because we have shared interests (duh) and part because these are not obligation gifts...we join this exchange because we WANT to think about someone and pick out things to make each other happy, and I think it's just a really beautiful thing!

I love this place!  /emoticons/[email protected]x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 30, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> It's heeeeeeeere! And the spiderman on the box tells me my FGM is the super sneaky and fabulous !!!!
> 
> I'm only a little awake but I am super excited so I'm off to open it and pics will be soooooooon &lt;3 &lt;3


I'm so having "sneaky and fabulous" put on everything now.  Business cards, personalized notebooks, tote bags, my gravestone....

"Here lies Leigh

She was sneaky AND fabulous!"    :rotfl:


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 30, 2014)

Thank you ladies! Great news - My grandma doesn't have cancer!! She does however has severe osteoporosis &amp; has some fractured/broken bones in her back. She has to be in a nursing home on bed rest for 3 weeks and then will start physical therapy. Unfortunately, her insurance doesn't cover it so we are scrambling for funds. No more makeup for me for awhile. I appreciate all your prayers &amp; well wishes!! 


In FGC news, I'm wrapping everything!


----------



## chelsealynn (Jun 30, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> Thank you ladies! Great news - My grandma doesn't have cancer!! She does however has severe osteoporosis &amp; has some fractured/broken bones in her back. She has to be in a nursing home on bed rest for 3 weeks and then will start physical therapy. Unfortunately, her insurance doesn't cover it so we are scrambling for funds. No more makeup for me for awhile. I appreciate all your prayers &amp; well wishes!!
> 
> In FGC news, I'm wrapping everything!


Glad to hear that!  Hopefully everything else will fall into place and your grandmom will have an easy recovery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 30, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> Thank you ladies! Great news - My grandma doesn't have cancer!! She does however has severe osteoporosis &amp; has some fractured/broken bones in her back. She has to be in a nursing home on bed rest for 3 weeks and then will start physical therapy. Unfortunately, her insurance doesn't cover it so we are scrambling for funds. No more makeup for me for awhile. I appreciate all your prayers &amp; well wishes!!
> 
> In FGC news, I'm wrapping everything!


Yay! Wonderful to know what's up boo on stupid insurance red tape crap, if you're hurt/sick they should frickin cover what's needed til you're NOT hurt/sick, simple concept


----------



## lovepink (Jun 30, 2014)

@@Sheeeeeelby Glad to hear about your grandma! Wishing her a speedy recovery.

@@puppymomofthree Hope that you made it through work ok and the ride home was not too bad.

on the FGC front I am in panic mode.  We are one week from mailing and I have to

1) finish craft-of which I am freaking out about because I read the dream list and thought I picked a complimentary color scheme but I misread and am worried she will hate it because it will not match 

2) I need to photograph and inventory items

3) write card

4) local thing

5) secure box to cram fit all the stuffs into

6) sit on pins and needles as it makes its way to her and hope she likes it.

I am in serious freak out and when I get this way instead of just doing I freeze.  Now that I have a list hopefully I can do one thing per night and have it done and ready by the weekend!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 30, 2014)

FGC, your gifts will not be super cutely wrapped like some of them have been..I just stink at wrapping. I hope colorful tissue paper will suffice! I've got everything together, I just need to add a snack or two and write your card!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 1, 2014)

In case anyone was ever curious what in the world I do while I'm at work overnight..

Right now I am dealing with a tipped over semi truck filled with Jell-O. Like, the little cups of it that come in packs of four. Everywhere. Had to have the driver send me pictures for documentation and I can't stop giggling.


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 1, 2014)

Hehe jiggling catastrophes

J-E-L-L- Uh-Oh


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 1, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> In case anyone was ever curious what in the world I do while I'm at work overnight..
> 
> Right now I am dealing with a tipped over semi truck filled with Jell-O. Like, the little cups of it that come in packs of four. Everywhere. Had to have the driver send me pictures for documentation and I can't stop giggling.


Oh my gosh! Would you be breaking any rules by showing us all a picture?


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 1, 2014)

Every day when I come home I excitedly check the mail. Not because I am expecting a gift, but because I am expecting my order for my FGC!!! Sephora, I ahve 2 day shipping darn it! I am trying out a few differnet versions of how I could pack the gift. I will have to see what is best once I have everything together (Come on Sephora!). I hope I have everything by Thursday so I can mail it before the holiday!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 1, 2014)

So, I ordered something on Etsy and I knew it wouldn't make it to me on time to send with my FGCs package so I had it sent directly to her &amp; just included a little message on my order letting the seller know it was a gift and it's going to a friend, not me! 

She sent me a message this morning that she's working on it today for me &amp; will mail it out TOMORROW, even though her shop's current turn around time is almost two weeks.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So impressed!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 1, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> So, I ordered something on Etsy and I knew it wouldn't make it to me on time to send with my FGCs package so I had it sent directly to her &amp; just included a little message on my order letting the seller know it was a gift and it's going to a friend, not me!
> 
> She sent me a message this morning that she's working on it today for me &amp; will mail it out TOMORROW, even though her shop's current turn around time is almost two weeks.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So impressed!


This is why I love ordering on Etsy, everyone that I have ever ordered from has been so helpful. For my daughter's 1st birthday, her party was Parisian themed with french poodles and Eiffel Tower decorations, and I had this giant baby pink w/ black ribbons birthday cake and needed some poodle and Eiffel tower toppers. Well, I bought the toppers from a shop on Etsy and the girl didn't have an Eiffel Tower wood punch but went out and bought one especially to make my daughters cake toppers. She didn't charge me extra or anything, it was really incredible and made the cake so much more special.


----------



## gemstone (Jul 1, 2014)

I just got back from a last minute trip to new york and I can't believe it is july already!  My box is going out tomorrow.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 1, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> This is why I love ordering on Etsy, everyone that I have ever ordered from has been so helpful. For my daughter's 1st birthday, her party was Parisian themed with french poodles and Eiffel Tower decorations, and I had this giant baby pink w/ black ribbons birthday cake and needed some poodle and Eiffel tower toppers. Well, I bought the toppers from a shop on Etsy and the girl didn't have an Eiffel Tower wood punch but went out and bought one especially to make my daughters cake toppers. She didn't charge me extra or anything, it was really incredible and made the cake so much more special.


Totally! I sent a message (on a Sunday!) about a custom item to an etsy seller and within minutes she sent me a proof and custom listing link. Then she even sent me a coupon code when I tagged them on instagram.  I LOVE buying on etsy!  Actually, I ordered my dog a fancy food dish on there today lol.  So much better than going to Target and getting the same thing everyone else has.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 1, 2014)

, I wore my necklace today and I got compliments ALL DAY LONG. Everyone loved it!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 1, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> , I wore my necklace today and I got compliments ALL DAY LONG. Everyone loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY!!!!!  And of course you got compliments, you look gorgeous!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 1, 2014)

Glad to hear all the positive Etsy stories.  I have ordered off there 2 times and had good experiences but have not ordered in a while.

On my FGC present progress:

box has been picked up!  I am going to photo the gift before I wrap it and start wrapping tonight.  May finish crafty project.  Am going to be doing some major box tetris!  So excited to ship!  Maybe if I reeeeally hustle I can ship on Saturday which is really only one business day early so that is ok right?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 1, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Maybe if I reeeeally hustle I can ship on Saturday which is really only one business day early so that is ok right?


Well, hey, if you're worried about shipping before the official window opened, there are several of us who already have our packages!  Early is not a problem, especially at this point!  The only thing I would be concerned with is checking to make sure your FGC is going to be around to receive your package or if there is a new address to use (it seems like someone in here moved recently.  Or is the heat frying my brain?  I AM NOT MADE FOR NINETY-NINE DEGREE WEATHER!  Ahem).


----------



## elizabethrose (Jul 1, 2014)

My last package for my FGC got here today!!! Finally get to wrap and ship out!

In other news, grad school is a lot more work than I expected.  I'm in class all the time.  When I'm not in class, I'm doing homework.  I need a massage LOL.  I read so much of the news, and have very heated political conversations with all of my classmates.  It's going to be an interesting year.  And now that USA lost today (World Cup) all of my sports journalist friends are probably not happy with the result  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll adjust!  I'll get used to it!  I can do the work!


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 1, 2014)

Improvise, Adapt,Overcome! lol


----------



## elizabethrose (Jul 1, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Improvise, Adapt,Overcome! lol


I need to make this my new motto!!  Hahaha.  It's just funny because I love the kinds of conversations that we're having, I'm just not used to having them *all the time*.  It's like my brain always has to be turned on, whether I'm thinking about comma placement or what's going on inside the Beltway today.


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 1, 2014)

It is one of my family's unofficial mottos we can prepare for nothing. It doesn't matter how well the plans are laid out or how carefully wee make decisions nothing turns out even close to expected  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 1, 2014)

Early is fine, on time is fine, you still have almost a week before the shipping window opens!  I just mailed mine early because I'm having to travel to visit family (10+ hour drive tomorrow with *just* me driving through mountains with a sick 4-year old, a super-chatty 6-year-old, and a hyper puppy?  BRING IT.)  and it was much less stressful for me to just ship my package pre-shipping window!

(btw I will be gone the whole shipping window, and I posted a few days ago but haven't heard from my FGM through a fairy about getting the alternate address for my family. Which means my package will be held safely at the PO til about the 24th if sent to the original address given, which is totally fine!  Happy to wrap up the reveals, just don't want my FGM to panic about it not getting delivered when expected!)

@@tweakabell I have prepared, I have packed, I have planned... and I know SOMETHING will go wrong tomorrow.  Just hoping it's a minor GPS miscalculation and not any sort of issue that I won't even name because then it WILL HAPPEN.


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 1, 2014)

LOL A GPS malfunction is exactly what happened on my trip (died even though i had it plugged in it just hadn't been charging)and Hubby was already no thrilled I was going to be driving so far on my own Thankfully with the Vegas trips in Feb. I was already well versed in which freeways I needed to head for I just missed the Bakersfield exit so I had to catch a turnoff about an hour later. It was just super stressful at night. Then we hit a traffic spot where they brought 4 lanes down to 1 where it took me 3 hours to drive 3 miles it was insane.

May your travel luck be better than mine was, hoopefully the bad juju for the thread rubbed off on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 1, 2014)

@magicalmom  Ack!  Good luck maintaining your sanity!  Not jealous of that drive *at all*.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh no!  Thankfully I pretty much have the route memorized, but I'm terrified of the mountains.  My record for this drive is 9.5 hours, hoping I can match it or beat it this time!

I would just panic if I didn't know where I was going and the GPS died.  PANIC.  I have no natural sense of direction, and GPS was pretty much my favorite invention ever.  My Mother-In-Law gave me a Garmin the first Christmas hubby and I were married with a "maybe now you'll come see us" joke.  We only lived about 3 miles away from her at the time, but I could never get all the turns right.  Good times.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 1, 2014)

Good luck @! May your trip be completely uneventful!


----------



## DonnaD (Jul 1, 2014)

I just wrapped up @@puppymomofthree's unofficial dream box and I'm mailing it tomorrow!  I'm so excited for her to get it and oh em gee, please let her love it!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 1, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> I just wrapped up @@puppymomofthree's unofficial dream box and I'm mailing it tomorrow! I'm so excited for her to get it and oh em gee, please let her love it!!!


And yours is set to be delivered to you tomorrow! I am so excited, and I am sure I will be thrilled! This has been so much fun and is a much needed distraction from my pain level at the moment! Right now I am hoping for the candles I am burning and the sleeping pills I took to help the pain pills lure me to sleep.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> In case anyone was ever curious what in the world I do while I'm at work overnight..
> 
> Right now I am dealing with a tipped over semi truck filled with Jell-O. Like, the little cups of it that come in packs of four. Everywhere. Had to have the driver send me pictures for documentation and I can't stop giggling.


Oh, Jell-O disasters. At my job in Wisconsin, I had to deal with incident management for highway closures and blockages. During one incident I was involved with, a semi tipped over and spilled mozzarella sticks all. over. the highway.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 2, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> Oh, Jell-O disasters. At my job in Wisconsin, I had to deal with incident management for highway closures and blockages. During one incident I was involved with, a semi tipped over and spilled mozzarella sticks all. over. the highway.


Oh, incidents in Wisconsin.  I used to have a friend who worked police dispatch in a particular small community there.  "It's those damned Ruffalo boys again" was a common refrain among her office.  Yes, as in Mark Ruffalo.  As in his brothers were hell-raisers.  As in they were frequently the subject of 911 calls.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 2, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> @@puppymomofthree oh no! Hope you feel better soon!  :hugs3:
> 
> Ladies, I just want to ask you all if you pray, please send some prayers to my family. My grandma (who I'm very close to) is in the hospital, might have cancer. We aren't sure whats going on yet but just please send some love &amp; good thoughts to us.
> 
> Since I'm not sure whats going to be happening in my life, going to try to wrap up my FGC's gift tonight to send out.


Sorry to hear that. I will keep your grandma in my prayers. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 2, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I hope they're snacks you enjoy too!!!
> 
> It's finally hot in Milwaukee and I hate it. I went to one of those fancy "fitness boutiques" because I had a groupon. (I'm like, 3x the size of the next largest person in my class.) we did a kettle bell workout, which I do regularly, but it was 20x harder! I messed up my lower back somehow. All my back muscles have been super tight. Hurt to sit hurt to lie down, took 10 minutes to get on the toilet and 30 minutes figuring out how to get off! I'm finally much better today and decided to finish my thesis in the library because I was confident enough to walk. I was MISERABLE! It was hot, I was nervous, my muscles seized up and I zombie walked in what felt like boiling heat (I'm sure it's not been that bad. I'm a sissy who has been removed from California too long) only to get to the library and find the doors locked! Another academic building was open so I zombie walked there, did awkward stretching with some random eerie yelps of pain, got work done, and hobbled my way home. How is that for whiny?


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 2, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oh, incidents in Wisconsin.  I used to have a friend who worked police dispatch in a particular small community there.  "It's those damned Ruffalo boys again" was a common refrain among her office.  Yes, as in Mark Ruffalo.  As in his brothers were hell-raisers.  As in they were frequently the subject of 911 calls.


that. is. awesome.

my dad works in long haul freight and he has hilarious stories. when i was little i would have nightmares about trucks not being able to make it under overpasses. i think its because my dad's office had a wall of pictures of that happening near the dispatch office as a joke - i thought it was terrifying.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 2, 2014)

Whoo! Just confirmed: Early closure tomorrow! It's only two hours, but leaving at 2pm (I work 7am to 4pm) seems significantly earlier than 3pm (which would be when I would get to leave if I worked until 5pm).


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 2, 2014)

Hold on there tight FGC - Sephora promises delivery by end of day tomorrow....parts of your present are in those boxes!!!

Yes, I am a procrastinator extraordinaire.   &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 2, 2014)

hehehe i am smiling at some of the Jell-O and Mozarella truck stories here. Work this week has been stressing me more than usual to the point where I want a bittle of vodka with a straw in it and a pack of Oreos or just a really good German Chocolate bar. Also, I am still waiting for my Sephora package to get here so I can get started on packing everything. I am also debating on what I could craft for my FGC. I do have a few small ideas that I might take on this wekend as the package seems to be taking its time anyhow. Hoping to finally ship everything together next week then. Until then I am looking for more reveals hehee


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 2, 2014)

I made it! My little one didn't barf, my older son talked til I gave him the iPad (it took me 5 hours to give in, so I'm proud of myself!), and somehow the sounds and smells of the road lulled the dog into sleeping most of the way!

UNTIL.... 30 miles south of our exit, we hit a MASSIVE traffic jam and sat for 45 minutes. Both kids whined, the dog whined, I wanted wine... But we made it, we are here, and I am now trying to decide which local restaurant to treat myself to tonight. And I'm making someone else drive!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 2, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I made it! My little one didn't barf, my older son talked til I gave him the iPad (it took me 5 hours to give in, so I'm proud of myself!), and somehow the sounds and smells of the road lulled the dog into sleeping most of the way!
> 
> UNTIL.... 30 miles south of our exit, we hit a MASSIVE traffic jam and sat for 45 minutes. *Both kids whined, the dog whined, I wanted wine.*.. But we made it, we are here, and I am now trying to decide which local restaurant to treat myself to tonight. And I'm making someone else drive!!!


HAAHAHAHAHAAAA! So glad you all made it safely, enjoy your dinner!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 2, 2014)

I really need to get my present organized. I need a box, tissue paper, a couple filler items. Truly debating on whether or not to send chocolate or some other treat because it is so humid here and can't imagine them arriving safely, if I had shipped sooner this wouldn't be such an issue.

And you guys, I don't want this to end...


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 2, 2014)

sunflowercake said:


> hehehe i am smiling at some of the Jell-O and Mozarella truck stories here. Work this week has been stressing me more than usual to the point where I want a bittle of vodka with a straw in it and a pack of Oreos or just a really good German Chocolate bar. Also, I am still waiting for my Sephora package to get here so I can get started on packing everything. I am also debating on what I could craft for my FGC. I do have a few small ideas that I might take on this wekend as the package seems to be taking its time anyhow. Hoping to finally ship everything together next week then. Until then I am looking for more reveals hehee


I hear you about the work issues. I'm ready for the long weekend. Because I hate everything.

I'm hoping since now that Mercury is out of retrograde. "Don’t travel, Don’t sign contracts. Don’t marry. Don’t touch electrics." Maybe things will settle down.


----------



## klg534 (Jul 2, 2014)

Tips for cheap shipping if I dont know how much my box weighs?


----------



## lovepink (Jul 2, 2014)

klg534 said:


> Tips for cheap shipping if I dont know how much my box weighs?


Honestly?  The cheapest is probably a flat rate.  The post office charges on several things:

1) size of the box

2) weight

3) where it is going aka the "zone"

I live in San Diego and mailed a large ish box to San Francisco and it cost $15.  I could have used a flat rate box and paid $12.35 or $17.45 and got free tracking and insurance!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 2, 2014)

USPS flat rate boxes!!!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 2, 2014)

Flat rate is your friend.  I strongly recommend purchasing postage through PayPal:  It can be quite a bit cheaper than in-person at the post office, and tracking is free with PayPal shipping (I think you can also get the same rates via usps.com, but I'm usually sending stuff to people who have bought stuff from me and paid through PayPal, so I just stick with that method).


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 3, 2014)

AMAZINGLY, mine would have been cheaper if I had NOT used a flat rate box! It weighed 7 pounds or something so I figured flat rate would be the way to go but I guess since my FGC lives so close (hint, hint!) I should have just used a regular box. 

Oh well. Not a huge difference. Just $2 or something.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 3, 2014)

OH, and on a related note, I mailed my package!!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Also...I ordered something from Etsy for my FGC &amp; had it sent straight to her because I wanted to get her main box mailed out this week &amp; wasn't sure how long it would take the Etsy item to get to her. WELL, I just checked the tracking &amp; my box and the Etsy box will both get there the same day!! So excited.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 3, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> OH, and on a related note, I mailed my package!!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ETA: Also...I ordered something from Etsy for my FGC &amp; had it sent straight to her because I wanted to get her main box mailed out this week &amp; wasn't sure how long it would take the Etsy item to get to her. WELL, I just checked the tracking &amp; my box and the Etsy box will both get there the same day!! So excited.


Talk about the universe telling you you did the right thing!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 3, 2014)

I know a package was delivered!!!!  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 3, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I know a package was delivered!!!!  :smilehappyyes:


Wasn't here! Who could it be?


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 3, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> I hear you about the work issues. I'm ready for the long weekend. Because I hate everything.
> 
> I'm hoping since now that Mercury is out of retrograde. "Don’t travel, Don’t sign contracts. Don’t marry. Don’t touch electrics." Maybe things will settle down.


Yesm that's how my week has been. Noone wante dto sign my contracts hahaha.

Anyhow, my Sephora items were finally delivered. Now to add the few goodies that are city specific and it will be going out Monday or Tuesday!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 3, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Wasn't here! Who could it be?


Lol whenever I read those I am like "should I call home and wake up the hubby??" hahaha. Nah, I am practicing being patient and I don't even need to know when it is shipped. it will be a nice surprise on one day


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 3, 2014)

sunflowercake said:


> Lol whenever I read those I am like "should I call home and wake up the hubby??" hahaha. Nah, I am practicing being patient and I don't even need to know when it is shipped. it will be a nice surprise on one day


At least he shipping deadline is coming up so we won't have to wait much longer...


----------



## sparklegirl (Jul 3, 2014)

My FGC's box was delivered!


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 3, 2014)

ooohhh!!!! I can't wait to see who could it be. I have loved all the reveals thus far. It is so nice to get gifts in the mail and a special gift from a total stranger is awesome. But we are only strangers in theory. Many of you I feel I know and can relate in so many ways.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 3, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> My FGC's box was delivered!


So exciting! We should be seeing multiple reveals today!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 3, 2014)

I wanna box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am in pain and would have stayed home today, but a student just had to see me today...then she e-mailed right before her appointment to say she could not make it.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 3, 2014)

On happy note, I am shopping for my Daughter's gift items for her own box this weekend. She loves VS so I found some pink and white stripe wrapping paper and black ribbons. I will go to Michael's to get some bling for it. This should keep her quiet until the Secret Santa for Christmas arrives, lol.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 3, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I wanna box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am in pain and would have stayed home today, but a student just had to see me today...then she e-mailed right before her appointment to say she could not make it.  &lt;_&lt;


THEY GET A BIG FAT F!!!!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 3, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> THEY GET A BIG FAT F!!!!!!


You know me so well!!!!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 3, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> You know me so well!!!!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


We don't play around.

On this topic, I want to punch my computer. Some of my fellow classmates should feel lucky that we aren't in a formal college setting because I would be humiliating them right about now.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 3, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> We don't play around.
> 
> On this topic, I want to punch my computer. Some of my fellow classmates should feel lucky that we aren't in a formal college setting because I would be humiliating them right about now.


I am quite sure that they would deserve it.  It is always surprising to me what students will do/not do and how they react to the consequences.   :blink:

Oh, to not confuse anyone since my formal FGC has already received her gift, the package delivered today was @@DonnaD's!  I am imagining she is so covered in creams and lotions that she cannot move, having fun with her family and loving on her grandchild, or is trying to figure out what the heck is up with the crazy girl from TN!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 3, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> On happy note, I am shopping for my Daughter's gift items for her own box this weekend. She loves VS so I found some pink and white stripe wrapping paper and black ribbons. I will go to Michael's to get some bling for it. This should keep her quiet until the Secret Santa for Christmas arrives, lol.


Omg cute!!  You girls are all so creative!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 3, 2014)

She got it!!!!!!  Yea!!!!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 3, 2014)

Just mailed out a package today!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Jul 3, 2014)

@@puppymomofthree is my honorary FGM.  She took pity on the fact that I didn't get in on time so we decided to do our own thing.  I got my presents today and she should have hers on Saturday.

I couldn't be bothered to take a picture of all of the pretty wrapping.  I just ripped everything open in crazed excitement.   I'm overwhelmed by the sheer amount of awesomeness she managed to cram into the box.  I don't know how she fit it all in!  I love every single thing and I'm thrilled to death over the huge assortment of facial moisturizers...they're the one makeup related item that I always want.  Literally everything in this box is something I love and would get for myself.  She really gets me lol.

So check this out...is this amazing or what??














Thank you so much, @@puppymomofthree.  I love everything.  Yours doesn't have nearly as much stuff but I hope you love it anyway.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 3, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> @@puppymomofthree is my honorary FGM. She took pity on the fact that I didn't get in on time so we decided to do our own thing. I got my presents today and she should have hers on Saturday.
> 
> I couldn't be bothered to take a picture of all of the pretty wrapping. I just ripped everything open in crazed excitement. I'm overwhelmed by the sheer amount of awesomeness she managed to cram into the box. I don't know how she fit it all in! I love every single thing and I'm thrilled to death over the huge assortment of facial moisturizers...they're the one makeup related item that I always want. Literally everything in this box is something I love and would get for myself. She really gets me lol.
> 
> ...


Yea!!!!! It was wonderful shopping for you and as I am allergic to most creams/lotions, I had a ton of good ones in my stash just waiting to be loved. I know you love your polishes, but I wanted to try to meet your other needs/wants. I am so glad that we did this! It just would not be the same without you!

Oh, in case you did not know ladies, the plant is an Iris from my garden.


----------



## LadyK (Jul 3, 2014)

I feel really silly.  I can't seem to find the shipping dates.  I am wondering if I have time to pick up a couple of things while I'm on a trip this weekend.  Will I be okay if I ship Monday?  

I ended up working the last 11 days straight and didn't get a chance to make my homemade stuff so I'm hoping my FGC will like some local goodies instead.  I'm really hoping she likes it.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 3, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I feel really silly. I can't seem to find the shipping dates. I am wondering if I have time to pick up a couple of things while I'm on a trip this weekend. Will I be okay if I ship Monday?
> 
> I ended up working the last 11 days straight and didn't get a chance to make my homemade stuff so I'm hoping my FGC will like some local goodies instead. I'm really hoping she likes it.


I think next week is actually the shipping window, so you are golden!!! Next week will be crazy for me, so I shipped early.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 3, 2014)

@@LadyK -- Monday is the first "official" shipping day. And I'm sure your FGD will love the local treats.


----------



## LadyK (Jul 3, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> @@LadyK -- Monday is the first "official" shipping day. And I'm sure your FGD will love the local treats.


Yay!  Thank you so much.  I was getting so worried about not being able to make anything but being able to find some cute treats on my trip will help me feel better.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 3, 2014)

Is there some wedding invitation etiquette (I misspelled that -- as "edtiquette") that dictates that they must be sent through the mail?  I just received a wedding invitation in the mail.  From my downstairs neighbors.  Who I see multiple times a week.  And who I just heard come home from work.  I was really surprised to get an invitation because they were trying to keep the guest list really small (like so small that the officiant is going to be a close friend in order to reduce numbers, although if he ends up not being able to do it for some strange reason, my brother has offered his services if he can reorganize his schedule helping cater another wedding that day.  He's not a fulltime wedding organizer, but it's summer, and marriage equality just recently became the law of the land in Oregon, so there are a *lot* of weddings going on this year), and it sounded like Tim's family wasn't even making the cut.

(I'm thinking their wedding gift is going to be a gift certificate to a restaurant.  They have precisely zero need for any *stuff*.  When Tim moved in, I ended up with a *lot* of really nice kitchen stuff -- a bunch of Fiestaware to add to my own existing Fiestaware collection, multiple cast iron cooking pieces, a blender, more things I can't recall at the moment -- because they were combining the households of two single men over 40 who had never thought they would ever live with anyone, so there was a *lot* of houseware culling.  And things just put out on the street for *anyone* to take away.  The idea of registering for anything makes Jeffrey almost shake with rage because NO MORE STUFF IN THIS APARTMENT.)

OH OH OH!  Unrelated news!  I just got an email from Pacifica about their extended warehouse sale that starts tomorrow!  Lotion wipes!  Coconut wipes!  Take Me There sets!  Skincare samples!  Let's see if I can get there before the good stuff sells out!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 3, 2014)

Ahhhhhh my FGC package delivered early!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 3, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ahhhhhh my FGC package delivered early!!!


Wasn't me! Gahhhh! I am so excited to get my gift. Can't wait to see the reveal.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 3, 2014)

Ahhhh I hope she likes it and I hope nothing spilled! Have been worrying about that since I mailed it!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 3, 2014)

@@meaganola there actually is some sort of rule about wedding invites being mailed.  I seriously wanted to just hand out the family ones when I got married, but my husband was all like "both my grandmas will be mad if you hand it to them".  So I went and looked it up, and apparently it's the "polite" thing to do even though we saw these people MULTIPLE TIMES A WEEK.  I was annoyed, but whatevs (and then my mom was like "Seriously?  Here, just give me our side of the family's invites.  If they're that annoyed by them not being mailed, they don't have to come."  Because my mom is awesome)  I do think the restaurant gift card is a great idea!  

Yay for the sale being extended!  All the stuff they added sounds amazing!  Mmmm coconut wipes.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 3, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Is there some wedding invitation etiquette (I misspelled that -- as "edtiquette") that dictates that they must be sent through the mail?  I just received a wedding invitation in the mail.  From my downstairs neighbors.  Who I see multiple times a week.  And who I just heard come home from work.  I was really surprised to get an invitation because they were trying to keep the guest list really small (like so small that the officiant is going to be a close friend in order to reduce numbers, although if he ends up not being able to do it for some strange reason, my brother has offered his services if he can reorganize his schedule helping cater another wedding that day.  He's not a fulltime wedding organizer, but it's summer, and marriage equality just recently became the law of the land in Oregon, so there are a *lot* of weddings going on this year), and it sounded like Tim's family wasn't even making the cut.
> 
> (I'm thinking their wedding gift is going to be a gift certificate to a restaurant.  They have precisely zero need for any *stuff*.  When Tim moved in, I ended up with a *lot* of really nice kitchen stuff -- a bunch of Fiestaware to add to my own existing Fiestaware collection, multiple cast iron cooking pieces, a blender, more things I can't recall at the moment -- because they were combining the households of two single men over 40 who had never thought they would ever live with anyone, so there was a *lot* of houseware culling.  And things just put out on the street for *anyone* to take away.  The idea of registering for anything makes Jeffrey almost shake with rage because NO MORE STUFF IN THIS APARTMENT.)
> 
> OH OH OH!  Unrelated news!  I just got an email from Pacifica about their extended warehouse sale that starts tomorrow!  Lotion wipes!  Coconut wipes!  Take Me There sets!  Skincare samples!  Let's see if I can get there before the good stuff sells out!


If that's a true wedding rule, then that's reason 5063 I'm glad I eloped.


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 3, 2014)

There are times I'm so glad we eloped. My wedding had exactly 2 people to witness it. The only thing I'm sad about is a dress (which I'd look crappy in anyway and would be horribly expensive) and getting to plan a giant party. I love wedding stuff I used to ogle all the magazines and watch the shows but I really don't envy the stress and rules that come with an actual wedding.


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 3, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> If that's a true wedding rule, then that's reason 5063 I'm glad I eloped.


Jinx lmao


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 3, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> There are times I'm so glad we eloped. My wedding had exactly 2 people to witness it. The only thing I'm sad about is a dress (which I'd look crappy in anyway and would be horribly expensive) and getting to plan a giant party. I love wedding stuff I used to ogle all the magazines and watch the shows but I really don't envy the stress and rules that come with an actual wedding.


Yep, the two people who witnessed our wedding were absolute strangers that sat about 100 feet away, while we eloped on the River Walk in San Antonio. I do not regret the decision to elope.


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 3, 2014)

We went to Reno for my birthday with my mom and best friend. We have wonderfully hilarious memories of her coming to the courthouse with us in the limo and having to check my handcuffs (at the time I kept a set on my purse and she needed them as a makeshift belt on her miniskirt) in the lockers in the front of security. It was really low key and I loved it.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 3, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> We went to Reno for my birthday with my mom and best friend. We have wonderfully hilarious memories of her coming to the courthouse with us in the limo and having to check my handcuffs (at the time I kept a set on my purse and she needed them as a makeshift belt on her miniskirt) in the lockers in the front of security. It was really low key and I loved it.


It sounds like my kinda wedding!


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 3, 2014)

She was annoyed she looked like a hooker, we didn't tell them our plan until the afternoon. The moral of the story is when you're with Tweakabell be prepared for anything including surprise weddings.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 3, 2014)

WHO GOT THE PACKAGES TODAY?!!!!! It was not me.  I have a feeling I might know who one of them is but I was hoping reveals would be posted!  Guess I should remember it is a long holiday weekend and people do have lives.

I am stressed out/angry from sitting in traffic for 1.5 hours.  RAWR!  Happy to be home and get the weekend started!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 3, 2014)

Moral of the story, if you're with @@tweakabell prepare for a damn good time!


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 3, 2014)

Not so much anymore, I've become domesticated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (Jul 3, 2014)

Holy amazing packages batman!!!!!

Just got home and I can confirm my FGM is officially the best! Heading over to post all my pics on the reveal thread, but it will take a while to tell you all what an awesome stalker allistra44 is!!! My husband thinks she must have took a look at the vanity, nightstand, shower. @ you seriously nailed it!!


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 3, 2014)

lol we were a trifecta I had her she had you you had me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (Jul 3, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ahhhh I hope she likes it and I hope nothing spilled! Have been worrying about that since I mailed it!


 loved, loved, loved everything and nothing spilled. It was all perfect!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 4, 2014)

angienharry said:


> loved, loved, loved everything and nothing spilled. It was all perfect!


I was so worried about those freezer pops! I meant to put the box in a plastic bag and forgot.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

SO GLAD YOU LIKED IT! Thoroughly enjoyed stalking you. I literally read through every single one of your posts &amp; made little notes in a notebook on everything. &lt;potential creeper status

HAPPY CHRISTMAS IN JULY!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 4, 2014)

Hate not having mail today!!! No fun reveals until tomorrow, and I cannot check my box until Monday! Next week is going to be insane for me, so hopefully there will be lots of fun in here to make us all happy!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 4, 2014)

*cough* Okay, seriously, time to do a card and seal this thing up. I have forgotten what some of the things in here are since I wrapped them last weekend.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Looks beautiful!!! I can't wait for all the reveals next week! It's going to be like a years worth of sub spoilers all in one week, only 100x better!!


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 4, 2014)

I need to finish my letter and card then I'm hoping to get it out Monday morning.   I just have my fingers crossed that she loves it all. or most of it or at least something in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 5, 2014)

Ok the box is all packed up who wants it??? I had some special help wrapping my FGC presents.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 5, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> Ok the box is all packed up who wants it??? I had some special help wrapping my FGC presents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take the little creamsickle kitty! Sooo precious!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 5, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> Ok the box is all packed up who wants it??? I had some special help wrapping my FGC presents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the pups are black and white--they might think the gray and white kitten is just a very strange acting puppy!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 5, 2014)

So happy there is mail today! More reveals!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 5, 2014)

Ugh, can the mail *get here* already?  Some fun stuff for me (my i+ta sub!  Whoo!) is supposed to arrive today, and I have things in there for a secondary present that I want to get out in the mail today so I can stop buying "just one more item" to include.


----------



## gemstone (Jul 5, 2014)

My FGCs box is out for delivery!!!


----------



## angienharry (Jul 5, 2014)

Hop over to the reveal thread....another goodie came today!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 5, 2014)

Guys, @ is amazing!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 5, 2014)

I sealed up the box but I forgot to pit in a couple things!!! Hopefully I can safely slice open the box! I feel like such a dummy


----------



## meaganola (Jul 5, 2014)

Yay, package sealed!  I've got to get a few things done around the apartment, and then I'm headed to the post office for package sending!  And then I'll go grab lunch, and then I'll come back and laze around my apartment (and try to get this place to cool down) some more.


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 6, 2014)

I spent the last hour playing box Tetris. The box is sealed and ready to mail Monday. I really hope she loves everything I got her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## klg534 (Jul 6, 2014)

Ahhh a fairy told me my box was attempted to be delivered today..tomorrow will be the slowest day ever now.  :-(


----------



## meaganola (Jul 6, 2014)

I dropped packages (yeah, plural, for Reasons) off today!  I will be watching tracking to see progress and sending fairies with additional information as USPS updates!  Whoo!  The next two weeks are going to be super fun. 

In unrelated news, any suggestions for accepting a wedding invitation via email?  My relationship with the grooms is *not* formal and distant, to put it mildly, so all of the "proper" ways to accept per etiquette websites seem really stilted and inappropriate.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jul 6, 2014)

Sealed!  Ready to go out on Monday!!


----------



## angienharry (Jul 6, 2014)

Woohoo....lots of reveals coming soon!!


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 6, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I dropped packages (yeah, plural, for Reasons) off today! I will be watching tracking to see progress and sending fairies with additional information as USPS updates! Whoo! The next two weeks are going to be super fun.
> 
> In unrelated news, any suggestions for accepting a wedding invitation via email? My relationship with the grooms is *not* formal and distant, to put it mildly, so all of the "proper" ways to accept per etiquette websites seem really stilted and inappropriate.



I think that email acceptance is becoming acceptable these days. If there was no response card, and you are close to the happy couple, you can get away with a personal note. At least according to Emily Post. Dear ..... and ......., I would be delighted to attend your wedding on day. Sincerely You. As long as it is heartfelt then you should be all right.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 6, 2014)

My package from @@DonnaD is at my post office waiting for me to pick it up tomorrow. It will be wonderful to actually have something to look forward to on a Monday!!

I have been burning a B&amp;BW candle today and I finally realized what wonderful vases the large candles' glass holders will be! Perfect for modern arrangements! Now if only my hydrangeas would bloom!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 6, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> My package from @@DonnaD is at my post office waiting for me to pick it up tomorrow. It will be wonderful to actually have something to look forward to on a Monday!!
> 
> I have been burning a B&amp;BW candle today and I finally realized what wonderful vases the large candles' glass holders will be! Perfect for modern arrangements! Now if only my hydrangeas would bloom!


You can also use them for makeup brushes, cotton balls and swabs, you can buy etching cream and make custom stuff too! They're excellent even when they're empty.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 6, 2014)

YEEEEE. I'm getting so excited!!! Mailing out tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 6, 2014)

I have a feeling tomorrow is going to be a busybusybusy day over in the reveal thread!  Everyone knows how to do spoiler space, right? 

[ spoiler ] Then text and photos and EXCITEMENT [ /spoiler ]

Except take out the spaces between the brackets!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 6, 2014)

Bought the final item for my girls box today! And will mail out on Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 6, 2014)

Ooh, just a heads up in case anyone wanted to get prepared for this week:  By my count, we have thirty-seven (maybe a few more, since I know there were at least a couple of unofficial Midsummer swaps people organized on their own that I hope they post in the reveal thread!) reveals yet to come.  I know of at least two packages that should land tomorrow (one of the joys of being a fairy:  You can sometimes see tracking and estimated arrival date before the goddaughter does.  I tell ya, sometimes watching tracking for other people is even more exciting than watching your own).  Get your snacks and Kleenex ready!


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 6, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ooh, just a heads up in case anyone wanted to get prepared for this week:  By my count, we have thirty-seven (maybe a few more, since I know there were at least a couple of unofficial Midsummer swaps people organized on their own that I hope they post in the reveal thread!) reveals yet to come.  I know of at least two packages that should land tomorrow (one of the joys of being a fairy:  You can sometimes see tracking and estimated arrival date before the goddaughter does.  I tell ya, sometimes watching tracking for other people is even more exciting than watching your own).  Get your snacks and Kleenex ready!


Yay!  I have off tomorrow (just finished working six nights straight, phew!) so I can relax and wait for the reveals to start!  They're so much fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 6, 2014)

My husband teases me because I stay up at night &amp; go straight to the reveal thread just to see what pretties have magically appeared to their new homes.    I makes me happy.

But I have to admit, it's pretty sad when you get comfy in bed &amp; the hubby says "What, no reveals today?"  ha ha ha.  At least he's supportive of my MuT addiction.  ha ha ha.


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 6, 2014)

Of course there will be multiple reveals this week. I am going to be working killer hours this week. At least it will give me something to look forward to.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 6, 2014)

I will mail out Tuesday or Wednesday, I need to wrap everything.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 6, 2014)

Dear cats:

You descended from desert creatures.  I descended from the Irish.  Guess who gets to sit in the air conditioned room and watch bad horror movies on her laptop.

Love, 

The being with opposable thumbs and the steady paycheck that pays the electricity and Netflix bills

(In possibly related crazy-from-the-heat news, I had a dream last night where I was running errands picking up snacks and bottled water because I was getting ready to go on tour with Fall Out Boy.  As their drummer.  But as, like, their second drummer.  Or something.  I have *no clue* where that came from.  The big crisis in the dream was that I couldn't find water cold enough or any bags of ice.  I know *exactly* where that came from.  Now, ugh, I'm going to go take a shower and spend the evening trying to air out the living room.  DO NOT LIKE THE HEAT.  At least my bedroom is tolerable.)


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 6, 2014)

OMG 37 left?? Wahoooooooo!! Can't wait!!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 7, 2014)

My box tetris skills were weak.  I tried all the boxes in my house and could not get it to fit.  Trying to figure out if I do 2 boxes or 1 huge box.  Hoping to pick up boxes that might work tomorrow and repack again.  The most frustrating part is from all my efforts to make things fit where they do not, some of the wrapping paper, bows etc got ugly.

It was a sad end to the weekend to not have it successfully packed and ready to go!  Tomorrow is a new day and I will try, try again!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 7, 2014)

lovepink said:


> My box tetris skills were weak. I tried all the boxes in my house and could not get it to fit. Trying to figure out if I do 2 boxes or 1 huge box. Hoping to pick up boxes that might work tomorrow and repack again. The most frustrating part is from all my efforts to make things fit where they do not, some of the wrapping paper, bows etc got ugly.
> 
> It was a sad end to the weekend to not have it successfully packed and ready to go! Tomorrow is a new day and I will try, try again!


You could try cutting 2 boxes and taping them together? I've done that in a pinch, and then lots of a tape lol.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 7, 2014)

Look what was in my PO Box! Pictures as work allows! So excited!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 7, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Look what was in my PO Box! Pictures as work allows! So excited!!!


WHAAAAT?! TWO BOXES? 

Sounds like I need to stay up for a bit when I get home to see what's inside those babies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 7, 2014)

This is so exciting! Who sent two boxes??!!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 7, 2014)

Is it your package from DonnaD? Eek! I know what's in them! You're in for a world of pretty things!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 7, 2014)

One from my official Godmother, @@Sheeeeeelby and one from my unofficial Godmother @@DonnaD!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 7, 2014)

Just went through all the goodies that I'm sending to my girl and I have no idea how to package it all up.... Perhaps some cello bags to separate products by category. I'm the worst at wrapping stuff and for this I'm sorry FGC.

To my FGM, I'm getting so antsy to find out who you are! And I'm forever grateful for the hard work you are putting into this exchange! I am forever grateful.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 7, 2014)

So my box is packed and ready to go.  And yay, it fit in the box I'd set aside for it.  

I couldn't decide whether to wait until I put the final touches on the handmade item, but decided this morning that I'll send that along separately.  Don't want my FGD to be the last to get her gift.  I took the day off from work, to finish taking care of some things that never got done around here over the weekend, and this was first on my list.  This is going to be such a fun week!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 7, 2014)

Ooh, a package I have been watching closely has been DELIVERED! SO EXCITE


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ooh, a package I have been watching closely has been DELIVERED! SO EXCITE


aww. not me!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ooh, a package I have been watching closely has been DELIVERED! SO EXCITE


Wasn't me! But I did look outside to find out that it just started raining. WHAT THE EFF, SUMMER???? Do you even know what you are?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 7, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Wasn't me! But I did look outside to find out that it just started raining. WHAT THE EFF, SUMMER???? Do you even know what you are?


Heeey, that's our rain! Give it back! (My apartment is so hot that clarified butter is liquifying in my cupboard.)


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Heeey, that's our rain! Give it back! (My apartment is so hot that clarified butter is liquifying in my cupboard.)


I would totally give it back if I could. I'll huff and I'll puff and I'll send it your way.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 7, 2014)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK IT'S MEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!

I'll be in the reveal thread once I stop CRYING WITH JOY. @@meaganola I love you!!!!!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 7, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK IT'S MEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll be in the reveal thread once I stop CRYING WITH JOY. @@meaganola I love you!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


YAY!  I cannot wait to see this one!!


----------



## klg534 (Jul 7, 2014)

1. I am pumped because I think my package is coming today! A fairy told me it was attempted Saturday so I am going to make a special early exit from work!

2. I am BUMMED. Has anyone else heard of the not wedding? since I just got engaged I wanted to go to some bridal shows in the area, but I didnt want to pre pay or register too far out in case we couldn't go. (My fiance works retail, his schedule is always changing) so I went online to buy tickets today for this thing in Charleston. Its basically where they throw a big fake wedding and you get to see the vendors in action. I figured it would be a cute date night (dinner, drinks, dancing) and also be fun to see some ideas ( its kinda early to plan) but I am BUMMED. I keep trying to find like... ways around them being sold out. Whomp.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 7, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> Ok the box is all packed up who wants it??? I had some special help wrapping my FGC presents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha I love it! Seriously, mail me the cats. Not sure how my husband would react but our dog loves cats


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 7, 2014)

O I seriously need to send my package out but I keep debating on different hings to add. Anheuser Busch is home here. Not sure that beer is a good thing to send. There are also a ton of micro breweries. Unfortunately I do not know if she likes coffee because there is an amazing coffee shop here as well. So many ideas gah! I just need to wrap the dang thing up and mail it.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 7, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Just went through all the goodies that I'm sending to my girl and I have no idea how to package it all up.... Perhaps some cello bags to separate products by category. I'm the worst at wrapping stuff and for this I'm sorry FGC.
> 
> To my FGM, I'm getting so antsy to find out who you are! And I'm forever grateful for the hard work you are putting into this exchange! I am forever grateful.


Ha I am the same way with my packing. I keep putting things in a glossybox, thinking they might break, then take it out again, then put it in again. Then I keep thinking of other items I could send.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 7, 2014)

I wrapped the items and the most breakable items, or items that might leak went into ziplocks, and then I put shredded paper in/around the items and bags.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 7, 2014)

sunflowercake said:


> O I seriously need to send my package out but I keep debating on different hings to add. Anheuser Busch is home here. Not sure that beer is a good thing to send. There are also a ton of micro breweries. Unfortunately I do not know if she likes coffee because there is an amazing coffee shop here as well. So many ideas gah! I just need to wrap the dang thing up and mail it.


MMmmmmm coffee and beer..... I wish you were my secret santa!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 7, 2014)

sunflowercake said:


> Ha I am the same way with my packing. I keep putting things in a glossybox, thinking they might break, then take it out again, then put it in again. Then I keep thinking of other items I could send.


I was using a birchbox, the one from the mother's day LE. I keep changing my mind whether I want to use it or not.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 7, 2014)

sunflowercake said:


> O I seriously need to send my package out but I keep debating on different hings to add. Anheuser Busch is home here. Not sure that beer is a good thing to send. There are also a ton of micro breweries. Unfortunately I do not know if she likes coffee because there is an amazing coffee shop here as well. So many ideas gah! I just need to wrap the dang thing up and mail it.


I'd take a beer or coffee even though my diet specifically says to avoid those things. You only live once, right?! If you send beer make sure she isn't under age.


----------



## LadyK (Jul 7, 2014)

Finishing wrapping and packing and shipping out today.  Can't wait to start seeing all the reveals!!  This is going to be an exciting week.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 7, 2014)

sunflowercake said:


> O I seriously need to send my package out but I keep debating on different hings to add. Anheuser Busch is home here. Not sure that beer is a good thing to send. There are also a ton of micro breweries. Unfortunately I do not know if she likes coffee because there is an amazing coffee shop here as well. So many ideas gah! I just need to wrap the dang thing up and mail it.


Also, you could probably send something Anheuser related, I'm sure they have Clydesdale memorabilia too since that's one of their big things!


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 7, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I'd take a beer or coffee even though my diet specifically says to avoid those things. You only live once, right?! If you send beer make sure she isn't under age.


Some states it is illegal to ship alcohol to.  Mine (KS) is one of them.  But I work in MO, so I can always have it shipped to work    Also, you can't ship alcohol in the mail.  You would need to use a different carrier.


----------



## utgal2004 (Jul 7, 2014)

klg534 said:


> 1. I am pumped because I think my package is coming today! A fairy told me it was attempted Saturday so I am going to make a special early exit from work!
> 
> 2. I am BUMMED. Has anyone else heard of the not wedding? since I just got engaged I wanted to go to some bridal shows in the area, but I didnt want to pre pay or register too far out in case we couldn't go. (My fiance works retail, his schedule is always changing) so I went online to buy tickets today for this thing in Charleston. Its basically where they throw a big fake wedding and you get to see the vendors in action. I figured it would be a cute date night (dinner, drinks, dancing) and also be fun to see some ideas ( its kinda early to plan) but I am BUMMED. I keep trying to find like... ways around them being sold out. Whomp.


Have you tried looking on craigslist or some other classifieds for someone selling their tickets because they can't go?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 7, 2014)

Full reveal (spread across several posts on pages 20 &amp; 21) are up for @@meaganola's gift for me! It's a thing of beauty.  A dream within a dream.  Sorry for the pics, I had to go back and forth between uploading from my phone, then going back in and editing with descriptions and fangirl squee-ing and it TOOK FOREVER.  I need a nap, I've had too much excitement today!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 7, 2014)

ladies, great idea on the packing. Well my other throught was fitze's root beer or cream soda. They have their factory here as well and I haven't seen them elsewhere. I just don't know that sending carbonated beverages is a smart idea. I guess I will stick with the food items


----------



## klg534 (Jul 7, 2014)

utgal2004 said:


> Have you tried looking on craigslist or some other classifieds for someone selling their tickets because they can't go?


I did! I actually am SO PUMPED now because I had entered a contest (yesterday) that ended today for two tickets... I emailed the company asking if it was possible for them to open it for two tickets again, and I WON THE CONTEST. So I get to go!!!!  Most excited person ever. AND i am home and stalking the mailman ....lol


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 7, 2014)

UGH. i meant to mail out my FCG's package but i totally forgot!!! please don't kill me, lady.

I'm SO SO SO excited to have heard from a Fairy today that my FGM mailed out my package!!! This will be such a wonderful way to celebrate finishing my thesis!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm mailing out tomorrow!  Once I had the shipping box taped tighter than a mummy's butt, I realized I had forgotten to put a note inside. Being disinclined to untape the box I shall say it here.

 Dear Fairy God Child,

     I hope these gifts bring you much happiness, it was so much fun stalking you and buying things for you! I put in a wide variety of things and my best wishes for you are included with each one. May your have a wonderful summer full of Blessings.

Kristine

(PS) My name on the return address is the same as my user name here.


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 7, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> I'm mailing out tomorrow! Once I had the shipping box taped tighter than a mummy's butt, I realized I had forgotten to put a note inside. Being disinclined to untape the box I shall say it here.
> 
> Dear Fairy God Child,
> 
> ...


I did that at Christmas. Completely forgot a note. Lol


----------



## lovepink (Jul 7, 2014)

To My FGC:

I have finished packing your package!  It looks like I am going to have to ship in 2 seperate boxes.  I am plan on taping them up and sending tomorrow or at the latest Wednesday. I know you are super excited to see what I got you as I am super excited to see what you think of my selections!

In case you want to sneak a little peak I am enclosing a pic.  



Spoiler









Hope your week is off to a great start!

&lt;3 

Your FGM


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 7, 2014)

lovepink said:


> To My FGC:
> 
> I have finished packing your package!  It looks like I am going to have to ship in 2 seperate boxes.  I am plan on taping them up and sending tomorrow or at the latest Wednesday. I know you are super excited to see what I got you as I am super excited to see what you think of my selections!
> 
> ...


Love the black and white! So cute! Can't wait to see who the lucky girl is!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 7, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Love the black and white! So cute! Can't wait to see who the lucky girl is!


Thanks!  The "theme" (and I use that word loosely) is white with black polka dots, black with white polka dots with red curly ribbon and regular ribbon and a couple organza bag things!

I am purposely being vague on ship times because I do not want her to figure out who she is!  haha


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 7, 2014)

I love the polka dots!!!! Darling! Your girl is super lucky! Can't wait to see the reveal!


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 8, 2014)

To my FGC:

I just dropped of your package at the post office  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really hope you love everything!


----------



## LadyK (Jul 8, 2014)

Package mailed!  Can't wait to see if my FGC likes it.  Shopping was so fun.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 8, 2014)

I think I posted this on the reveal thread (can't remember now), but I'll mention it here:  I think I miscounted last night.  It looks like we have thirty (plus bonus side exchanges) to go!  Time for me to go to bed and hope for more reveal posts in the morning. 

(I didn't *think* I was tired, and then I thought I saw a MUT thread dedicated to MULLETS.  Now, I know one of my dearest post-college friends edited a series of short documentaries about mullets that were compiled into a longer single doc about them, so there's apparently a time and place for them, but I *really* don't think MUT is that place, so I'm calling it a night.  Especially since it's ninety degrees in my living room and ten degrees cooler in my bedroom.  Sleepy time ahoy!)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 8, 2014)

AHHHH we're going to have so many fun reveals this week! I can't wait!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 8, 2014)

So excited for all the reveals happening this week. It's bittersweet, I don't want this all to be over yet.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 8, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> So excited for all the reveals happening this week. It's bittersweet, I don't want this all to be over yet.


Right? And then we have to wait until OCTOBER to start on the next one?! So. Far. Away.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 8, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> So excited for all the reveals happening this week. It's bittersweet, I don't want this all to be over yet.


I know!  I just realized that my PO Box will never be as happy as it was yesterday morning!!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Right? And then we have to wait until OCTOBER to start on the next one?! So. Far. Away.


That seems so far away! But I've got a countdown going to September right now and October will be here before we know it.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 8, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I know!  I just realized that my PO Box will never be as happy as it was yesterday morning!!!!


That poor PO box, it's going to wonder what it ever did to be left so deserted.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 8, 2014)

I just got a fairy note telling me the box was shipped. I also got a tracking number but will not peek!! On a side note... I need a bigger box. One of the  local specialties I bought last night was bigger than expected. Don't hate me for being a klutz dear FGC - I promise, your gift will go out in the morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm getting giddy with excitement!  I have no clue who my FGM could be (other than the ones who have already been revealed).  She's very sneaky and mysterious!!  I have a big work thing going on this week and next so the shipping window turned out to be good timing and will be a fun distraction to see the reveals pile in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Jul 8, 2014)

So many people shipped yesterday.  If everyone shipped with flat rate boxes it is going to be a very exciting Wednesday!!


----------



## angienharry (Jul 8, 2014)

Arghhhh. So. Many. Reveals.Coming!!!!!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 8, 2014)

Gimme all the reveals, I am loving them! 

To my dear FGC, your package will be shipped this week, probably towards the end of the week!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 8, 2014)

Itttttsssss packed! Will ship today or tomorrow!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 8, 2014)

Love the polka dots! Adorable!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 8, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Love the polka dots! Adorable!


Thanks! It was the same price as the plain ol' shipping tape so I totally chose the polka dots!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 8, 2014)

UGH. my campus post office is closed unt Thursday! Of course I didn't find that out until I walked across campus with the midsummer box, a pile of mail for my Instagram pen pals, and a couple of swaps &gt;.&gt;


----------



## meaganola (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh oh oh! Something has been delivered! Due to extenuating circumstances, though, the reveal probably won't happen until next week.

In unrelated news, every time I encounter the city name Shelbyville, I laugh to myself.


----------



## klg534 (Jul 8, 2014)

I shipped my package today...hoping it arrives in a few days!!! +


----------



## JC327 (Jul 8, 2014)

sunflowercake said:


> hehehe i am smiling at some of the Jell-O and Mozarella truck stories here. Work this week has been stressing me more than usual to the point where I want a bittle of vodka with a straw in it and a pack of Oreos or just a really good German Chocolate bar. Also, I am still waiting for my Sephora package to get here so I can get started on packing everything. I am also debating on what I could craft for my FGC. I do have a few small ideas that I might take on this wekend as the package seems to be taking its time anyhow. Hoping to finally ship everything together next week then. Until then I am looking for more reveals hehee


Hope this week at work is going better!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 8, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I wanna box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am in pain and would have stayed home today, but a student just had to see me today...then she e-mailed right before her appointment to say she could not make it.  &lt;_&lt;


Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 8, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> @@puppymomofthree is my honorary FGM.  She took pity on the fact that I didn't get in on time so we decided to do our own thing.  I got my presents today and she should have hers on Saturday.
> 
> I couldn't be bothered to take a picture of all of the pretty wrapping.  I just ripped everything open in crazed excitement.   I'm overwhelmed by the sheer amount of awesomeness she managed to cram into the box.  I don't know how she fit it all in!  I love every single thing and I'm thrilled to death over the huge assortment of facial moisturizers...they're the one makeup related item that I always want.  Literally everything in this box is something I love and would get for myself.  She really gets me lol.
> 
> ...


Thats so awesome, great gifts!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 8, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> Ok the box is all packed up who wants it??? I had some special help wrapping my FGC presents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'' take both kitties, please and thank you.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 8, 2014)

lovepink said:


> To My FGC:
> 
> I have finished packing your package!  It looks like I am going to have to ship in 2 seperate boxes.  I am plan on taping them up and sending tomorrow or at the latest Wednesday. I know you are super excited to see what I got you as I am super excited to see what you think of my selections!
> 
> ...


In love with the polka dots! your FGC is a lucky girl.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 8, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Itttttsssss packed! Will ship today or tomorrow!


Love that polka dot tape!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks to being jet lagged I finally caught up with this thread. Im hoping to catch up on all the reveals tomorrow.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 8, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Thanks to being jet lagged I finally caught up with this thread. Im hoping to catch up on all the reveals tomorrow.


Glad you made it back to Germany safe and sound!  Jet lag is the worst!  Hope you are back on your regular schedule soon!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 8, 2014)

And today I was at Forever 21 (looking for pajamas of all things) and I saw UNICORN makeup bags!  They were white with a unicorn with pink mane and horn prancing about on them.  Made me want to buy them all up and send them to all of you so we can keep the magic of the thread forever!

For reals it made me sad I had already packed up my FGC present and I felt bad buying one just for me. Haha

ETA:

Had to find the link to the magical unicorn goodness:

http://www.forever21.com/Product/Product.aspx?BR=f21&amp;Category=whatsnew_acc&amp;ProductID=1000083921&amp;VariantID=

I think for $5.80 I am going to get one.  I love pink, I love unicorns and I love all of you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm soooo excited.  I got picked to be part of a focus group on clothes shopping.  150 bucks for talking about shopping for two hours!!  I never get chosen for these.  My husband always does and has done focus groups on wine, and beer.  Way too fun!!  Now I'm wondering if I need to worry about looking nice for it.  Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 9, 2014)

I just made my fgc the cutest card on the computer!!! box goes out in the morning!  I hope it is ok if i give my reasons when the reveal is posted I forgot everything I packed up already.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 9, 2014)

My FGC's box is going out today, packed it all up yesterday and only one small item had to be left out so that it all fit. I tried rearranging it about 50 times before I had to sacrifice that one thing, you should have seen the sweat dripping down my forehead. hahahaha.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 9, 2014)

One of you ladies will be getting a large flat rate with pink polka dot tape on Friday!!! Woot!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh, Vancouver. The city's first legal recreational marijuana store is set to open today, so of course the people in that neighborhood are livid about... A proposed McDonald's about half a mile away.

(And I do have to agree that the proposed spot is a *horrible* place for a McDonald's. My brother's family and our aunt both live within walking distance of it, so I'm over there several times a month. That block has *way* too much traffic as it currently stands. Adding a place with a drive-through will make it a nightmare.)


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 9, 2014)

Mine is going out Monday, and I'm very excited--I hope my Godchild enjoys the rich yummy goodness of Buffalo-made makeup and food!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 9, 2014)

Somebody will be getting a gift this Friday. I wonder who it is?


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 9, 2014)

Something is out for delivery!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 9, 2014)

Starting today I think we're all just stalking this thread like crazy people.  I cleaned the garage early this morning &amp; took the kiddos swimming for a few hours.  Now they're completely worn out &amp; ready for a nap. . . he he he (I planned well).  Now I'm just stalking this thread waiting to see the many many reveals that will be happening today.  And it's even greater because there will be more the next day, &amp; the next day, &amp; the next day.  SQUEEEE!!  I'm so excited to see all the pretties.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 9, 2014)

I haven't received a fairy message so the suspense is killing me, and I kind of like it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 9, 2014)

a fairy told me a package for me should be out today....my mailman is usually here by now! c'mon guy!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 9, 2014)

note: i really have to shower but i'm too scared to jump in because what if i miss him and he doesn't leave the package?!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 9, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> note: i really have to shower but i'm too scared to jump in because what if i miss him and he doesn't leave the package?!


That would be the exact definition of a tragedy.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 9, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> That would be the exact definition of a tragedy.


i know. part of me feels like going downstairs and waiting for him to show up to my apartment building...i've done it before but..yanno...probably too much?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 9, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> i know. part of me feels like going downstairs and waiting for him to show up to my apartment building...i've done it before but..yanno...probably too much?


No, never! I do this often when I am expecting a package.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 9, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> No, never! I do this often when I am expecting a package.


WHY DOESN'T TRACKING INCLUDE HOW MANY MORE STEPS THE MAIL CARRIER HAS TO TAKE BEFORE THEY GET TO YOUR ADDRESS? WHY NO REAL TIME UPDATES? LIKE TO THE SECOND. GUYS, I'M DYING HERE.

in other news, my thesis draft has been accepted and now i just have to suffer the long wait until monday to defend!!! YASLDFKJASJ YEEE.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 9, 2014)

WHY NO GPS TRACKING!? hahaha, that's a pretty cool idea, borderline stalker but I like the idea.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 9, 2014)

ITS HERE!!!!

I AWKWARDLY WENT DOWN STAIRS JUST TO SEE IF HE WAS THERE -- AND THERE HE WAS, THE MOST GORGEOUS BALD MAIL CARRIER WITH A HALO ON, HOLDING A BEAUTIFUL BOX COVERED IN HELLO KITTY TAPE.

I ALMOST KISSED HIM.


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 9, 2014)

I have to apologize to my godchild in advance. It's been a stressful couple of weeks and my note may seem short and badly written as a result.

I truly had a fun time finding things for you, and hope you enjoy them. I hope you like the cute little extras I included, I worry that you won't like them, but I'm a huge worrywort by nature, I'm sure you will love them!


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 9, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> ITS HERE!!!!
> 
> I AWKWARDLY WENT DOWN STAIRS JUST TO SEE IF HE WAS THERE -- AND THERE HE WAS, THE MOST GORGEOUS BALD MAIL CARRIER WITH A HALO ON, HOLDING A BEAUTIFUL BOX COVERED IN HELLO KITTY TAPE.
> 
> I ALMOST KISSED HIM.


BWAAHAAHAAHAA!!!!! Open it!!!!! We're all fainting in anticipation here!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 9, 2014)

WAIT!!! FGM -- you didn't write your name on the box!


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 9, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> WAIT!!! FGM -- you didn't write your name on the box!


Fairy message: check the top of the box on the return address for the card.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 9, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Fairy message: check the top of the box on the return address for the card.


you are so sneaky!!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 9, 2014)

Who is it? Who is it?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 9, 2014)

@@DragonChick thank you, and i love you. and you have made my summer!!! brilliant! off to figure out how to get pictures from my iphone onto MUT!


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 9, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> you are so sneaky!!!!


I literally had the box taped up when I saw the card sitting there, not in the box. I didn't want to open it back up, so on the box it went.


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 9, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Who is it? Who is it?


The perks of volunteering to be a fairy, you can be a fairy for yourself and your FGC will never know! Tee hee!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 9, 2014)

Is it weird that I keep checking my front porch for packages even though I am unaware whether my FGM has mailed out yet? LOL. It's a total rush and I know quite a few people are set to get packages today-monday, so that anticipation is killing me!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 9, 2014)

@ I've been the same way this week. I have no clue when its coming or if its even been shipped but I've been checking like crazy!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 9, 2014)

@ I've been wearing the carpet out making mailbox treks, mail ran today, just a new phone book. Plus I'm stalking this thread and reveals like a  raving lunatic.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 9, 2014)

Well, all the mailman brought me was a Chase credit card offer! Womp womp...


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 9, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Is it weird that I keep checking my front porch for packages even though I am unaware whether my FGM has mailed out yet? LOL. It's a total rush and I know quite a few people are set to get packages today-monday, so that anticipation is killing me!


Me too!


----------



## LadyK (Jul 9, 2014)

My FGC's tracking shows it was delivered!!!  Open it open it open it open it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyK (Jul 9, 2014)

Okay, just noticed my member title is "Buff".  Bwahahahahahaha.   :rotfl:   Where do those come from?


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 9, 2014)

Ohhhhh I see two ladies on here  say that theirs was delivered. Well, I got a package today according to my husband. He ahs no idea what it is so I guess it's from one of the fabulous people on here. I am still at work and will rush home soon. I am taming myself and keeping it as a reward from when I return from the gym. Sorry everyone, you will have to be patient with me 

On another note mine is on the day as well. I reallyhope my FGC likes it, so nervous!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 9, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Okay, just noticed my member title is "Buff".  Bwahahahahahaha.   :rotfl:   Where do those come from?


The titles were recently changed depending on the number of posts a member has, you can change it in your profile to whatever you like though.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 9, 2014)

As I was laying in bed last night I remembered that our magic will last a little longer as what comes after reveals?  THANK YOU present reveals!  I am totally planning what I am getting my FGM as a thank you.  Will have fun stalking her lists and what she got from her FGM so I can make the perfect gift.

I had fun shopping for my Secret Santa's thank you gift!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 9, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Glad you made it back to Germany safe and sound!  Jet lag is the worst!  Hope you are back on your regular schedule soon!


Thanks! almost back to normal schedule, love going home but not the jet lag.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 9, 2014)

lovepink said:


> And today I was at Forever 21 (looking for pajamas of all things) and I saw UNICORN makeup bags!  They were white with a unicorn with pink mane and horn prancing about on them.  Made me want to buy them all up and send them to all of you so we can keep the magic of the thread forever!
> 
> For reals it made me sad I had already packed up my FGC present and I felt bad buying one just for me. Haha
> 
> ...


I need that!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 9, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I'm soooo excited.  I got picked to be part of a focus group on clothes shopping.  150 bucks for talking about shopping for two hours!!  I never get chosen for these.  My husband always does and has done focus groups on wine, and beer.  Way too fun!!  Now I'm wondering if I need to worry about looking nice for it.  Hmmmmmmm.


Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 9, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> I have to apologize to my godchild in advance. It's been a stressful couple of weeks and my note may seem short and badly written as a result.
> 
> I truly had a fun time finding things for you, and hope you enjoy them. I hope you like the cute little extras I included, I worry that you won't like them, but I'm a huge worrywort by nature, I'm sure you will love them!


Dont worry im sure your FGC will love your gift.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh god. I just realized that I sent out my package and have no way of telling the person that it was me.  Bahahahaha.  I'll just scout for when it gets delivered!!  FGC: IT'S IN THE MAIL!!


----------



## Charity1217 (Jul 10, 2014)

I got my package today!!!!!! I've been out of town since Sunday (for the 5th time in a month) and so busy the past few weeks I haven't been on MUT in a while. Because of this I didn't get the message my package had shipped. It was the best surprise to find a box in my mail today! It's been a very stressful past couple weeks and I was so happy to see a gift for me in my mailbox that I cried.

My FGM is JennM149 and she is the best! I'm going to be a tease and only post a picture of the box because I haven't open it yet. I'm so tired and worn out I wanted to wait until tomorrow to open my presents so I can truly appreciate them. She included the most beautiful card with the gift. I don't know if it's homemade but I'm going to frame it for my nightstand. It's so pretty!

I just realized I have no idea how to post a picture from my phone so I'll post the picture from my computer in a bit.

Thank you Jenn so much! Everything is wrapped so pretty an I absolutely love the card. I'm so excited to open the presents tomorrow. (Although I will most likely get up at 2 AM and open them because I couldn't wait)


----------



## Charity1217 (Jul 10, 2014)

Isn't this card so pretty!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 10, 2014)

Charity1217 said:


> Isn't this card so pretty!


Is it weird that I think I know who your FGM is based on the tape..?! hahaha


----------



## Charity1217 (Jul 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Is it weird that I think I know who your FGM is based on the tape..?! hahaha


That is funny!   I had no clue who it was before it came.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 10, 2014)

Yay! I'm so glad it got there OK.

The card is homemade. I like to use Photoshop to make watercolor-y versions of pictures I take. That one is from the Bahamas. Even though I live near the ocean, that's my favorite beachy photo I have.

I hope you enjoy everything!


----------



## gemstone (Jul 10, 2014)

My box is going to be here TOMORROW !!!  I almost fell out of my chair when I got a fairy message about it yesterday lol


----------



## LadyK (Jul 10, 2014)

I keep getting really excited about other people's tracking, lol.  The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 10, 2014)

My package is on its way to my Godchild, and I hope she likes it as much as I liked trolling all the neat little shops in and around Sunny Buffalo!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 10, 2014)

Any boxes out for delivery today??


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 10, 2014)

@@Lolo22 I was just wondering the same thing. My girl should get her box on Friday, using a fairy to pass along the memo is so much fun!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 10, 2014)

Well, my mailman came and went, no packages here besides my birchbox.


----------



## LadyK (Jul 10, 2014)

Talking to my Mom today and she said a big box came for me.  I start jumping up and down a little and ask who it's from. :wizard:   She tells me it looks like a birthday present from a friend of mine.  I get sad.  I think this exchange has ruined me for other mail.  My poor friend.  I feel guilty now since I'm sure she sent something amazing.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 10, 2014)

FGC, I am intentionally being a bit vague about when I did or will ship to keep the mystery a bit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 10, 2014)

My husband came prancing in (at 6'8" and 300 it is a sight to see) with his hands behind his back saying "Oooohh a big surprise for you came in the mail! You are going to be shocked and overcome!" So of course I'm acting like a monkey on meth, going wild begging him to give it to me. He kept the torture up a few minutes then told me to sit down, close my eyes and hold my hands out. Then he put something into my hot, expectant little hands.....

  My first mail from AARP. I coulda killed him! He was dancing around hollaring "Surprise! AARP wants you!" Harumph!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 10, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> My husband came prancing in (at 6'8" and 300 it is a sight to see) with his hands behind his back saying "Oooohh a big surprise for you came in the mail! You are going to be shocked and overcome!" So of course I'm acting like a monkey on meth, going wild begging him to give it to me. He kept the torture up a few minutes then told me to sit down, close my eyes and hold my hands out. Then he put something into my hot, expectant little hands.....
> 
> My first mail from AARP. I coulda killed him! He was dancing around hollaring "Surprise! AARP wants you!" Harumph!


*Coulda* killed him?  You mean he's still breathing?


----------



## lovepink (Jul 10, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> My husband came prancing in (at 6'8" and 300 it is a sight to see) with his hands behind his back saying "Oooohh a big surprise for you came in the mail! You are going to be shocked and overcome!" So of course I'm acting like a monkey on meth, going wild begging him to give it to me. He kept the torture up a few minutes then told me to sit down, close my eyes and hold my hands out. Then he put something into my hot, expectant little hands.....
> 
> My first mail from AARP. I coulda killed him! He was dancing around hollaring "Surprise! AARP wants you!" Harumph!


What a meanie!  Start plotting your revenge NOW!!!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh he will pay dearly for this stunt. I'll get him in a couple of weeks when he thinks he's safe.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 10, 2014)

I got stuck at work so I made my bf check the mail/front step. Today is not the day for my fairy magic but I can't wait to see the other 2 reveals and I'm guessing tomorrow will be a fairy bonanza by the sounds of it!


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 10, 2014)

It'll come soon @@Lolo22, and when it does it'll be AMAZING! I know because we're all awesome hehe


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 10, 2014)

For sure! The best part is that you still feel the magic when you see someone else's reveal!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 10, 2014)

I know, I mean in all seriousness we could abandon the thread as soon as we received ours but what fun would that be?


----------



## gemstone (Jul 10, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> My husband came prancing in (at 6'8" and 300 it is a sight to see) with his hands behind his back saying "Oooohh a big surprise for you came in the mail! You are going to be shocked and overcome!" So of course I'm acting like a monkey on meth, going wild begging him to give it to me. He kept the torture up a few minutes then told me to sit down, close my eyes and hold my hands out. Then he put something into my hot, expectant little hands.....
> 
> My first mail from AARP. I coulda killed him! He was dancing around hollaring "Surprise! AARP wants you!" Harumph!


LOL I get mail from AARP all the time- I'm 25.  Sometimes I think they just roll the dice and hope that someone in the home is old enough lol (they failed at my house- my roommates are 23 &amp; 26 respectively).


----------



## LadyK (Jul 10, 2014)

My Mom and I are having a mask party.  You are all invited!!!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 10, 2014)

LadyK said:


> My Mom and I are having a mask party.  You are all invited!!!


Yay mask party!  I should join.  I usually do a mask Sunday night to prep for the upcoming work week but didn't this week.  Thanks for a reminder!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Jul 11, 2014)

LadyK said:


> My Mom and I are having a mask party.  You are all invited!!!


Woohoo! I joined in as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'd post a pic but this one is clear


----------



## lovepink (Jul 11, 2014)

gemstone said:


> Woohoo! I joined in as well  /emoticons/smil[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'd post a pic but this one is clear


I can never post pics of me in masks without looking like a serial killer!  It doesn't matter if I smile, make a funny face or what but me+mask=serial killer.


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 11, 2014)

Ooooh I'll join, my face has been neglected lately


----------



## gemstone (Jul 11, 2014)

Anyone have any tips on writing cover letters?  I need a new job but it's been mega hard to motivate myself to get started writing   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Jul 11, 2014)

gemstone said:


> Woohoo! I joined in as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'd post a pic but this one is clear


Mine too.  I was trying out the Honey peel off mask from a past Ipsy bag.  It was pretty good.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 11, 2014)

What kind of masks is everyone doing? I'd do one but right now I have a giant pimple on the end of my nose (hello Rudolph) covered in drying cream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 11, 2014)

Boscia black mask, my go to if I'm breaking out. I've been working on my glycolic peel but I'm honestly tired of using it so black mask it is today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 11, 2014)

Mask party you say? HI.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 11, 2014)

Aww, sadness, I just finished rewatching the first season of _Hemlock Grove_ in preparation for this weekend (S2 drops tomorrow -- like possibly in just a few hours!), and now I'm headed to bed (SO SLEEPY), so I can't join the mask party!  (Wasn't there one during Secret Santa gift-stalking time, too?)


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 11, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld mine's black too but I'm shiny so I'm better Nyah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: I was gonna post a pic of me in my mask with my tongue sticking out but my tongue scares people lmao so you get non scary emoticons


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 11, 2014)

If I wasn't at work right now, I'd totally put a mask on!


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 11, 2014)

But doing it at work would be funnier....


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 11, 2014)

gemstone said:


> Anyone have any tips on writing cover letters? I need a new job but it's been mega hard to motivate myself to get started writing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I can help!

So I always take it as

1. Give them a sense of who I am relative to the role. An economist? A kick ass chick that went to a bomb ass art school? A barista? Does my way of identifying myself best position me to be qualified to apply?

2. What is my objective ? My objective is to get this XYZ position

3. Everything I write in that one page, 2-3 body paragraph letter needs to defend why I want it and why i am a good fit. No room for fluff! You have 1 page to get them to pick you if they read it at all. Do I want to be an office manager? Awesome. I'll write about my ability to organize, manage my own schedule and the schedule of others, and have a strong sense of urgency which enables me to get shit done!

PM me if you need anything else or a set of eyes on it (or want to send me the position and your resume)


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 11, 2014)

gemstone said:


> Anyone have any tips on writing cover letters?  I need a new job but it's been mega hard to motivate myself to get started writing   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The cover letter is a chance to bring the experience on your resume to life. That being said, do NOT overtly repeat anything directly from your resume to the cover letter. 

For the CL, carefully read through the job description, research the company, its culture, if you've talked to any of the employees there...etc. Then tailor your message almost as an argument as to why your personality fits, why your experience is perfect, and how you can contribute to the company. If you need to/can name-drop, this is where you would do it too. As support for your arguments, you can mention short bullets from the resume - don't elaborate too much in the CL, leave it as a teaser/opener so they look at your resume, or have an easy question for you on the interview.

These are just general points. But never forget - get two or three other people to proofread the letter before it gets sent out!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 11, 2014)

One of you lucky ladies should be receiving a box today!!!! So exciting!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 11, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> One of you lucky ladies should be receiving a box today!!!! So exciting!


Everyone be on the lookout for pink polka dots!

ETA: I want you to get YOUR box today Kelly! I'm getting so curious to see who your FGM is!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 11, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Everyone be on the lookout for pink polka dots!
> 
> ETA: I want you to get YOUR box today Kelly! I'm getting so curious to see who your FGM is!


I wish I could say that I was hopeful about getting my box today but there has been no fairy messages delivered to yours truly. My FGM might just be incredibly sneaky though, but I don't know...

I'm definitely curious to see who my FGM is though because I really have no clue. I've been so focused on school lately that I've been kind of mindlessly visiting MUT.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jul 11, 2014)

Got back from vacation at the beginning of this week and I'm STILL catching up to my MUT threads! Haven't read the reveals yet, but finally caught up enough to post here. I'll be shipping today or tomorrow! Yesterday, I finally finished my diys for my FGC! I made homemade (and healthy!) chocolate coconut granola and silk turban style headbands! So excited to send out!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 11, 2014)

In other exciting news, last night I received a nomination letter for the Alpha Beta Gamma Honor Society!

It's exciting because I feel like my hard work is paying off and it's going to give me so many more scholarship opportunities to complete my Bachelor's. Also, hello job applications and resume! You bet your cute butt I'll be adding that to my list of accomplishments!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 11, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> Got back from vacation at the beginning of this week and I'm STILL catching up to my MUT threads! Haven't read the reveals yet, but finally caught up enough to post here. I'll be shipping today or tomorrow! Yesterday, I finally finished my diys for my FGC! I made homemade (and healthy!) chocolate coconut granola and silk turban style headbands! So excited to send out!


These are sooo cute!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 11, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> Got back from vacation at the beginning of this week and I'm STILL catching up to my MUT threads! Haven't read the reveals yet, but finally caught up enough to post here. I'll be shipping today or tomorrow! Yesterday, I finally finished my diys for my FGC! I made homemade (and healthy!) chocolate coconut granola and silk turban style headbands! So excited to send out!


Those are way cool!!!! Major props!! And chocolate coconut granola you say??? Your FGC is a lucky lady!!!  Do you have a recipe you can share??


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 11, 2014)

"Your item arrived at the Post Office at 5:23 am on July 11, 2014 in Fairy Godchild City. The Postal Service expects to deliver the item on Friday, July 11, 2014. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later."

Well isn't that nice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now just keepimg ,y fingers crossed that the Fairy Godchild receives everything undamaged and enjoys it as mkuch as I enjoyed gathering it! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 11, 2014)

sunflowercake said:


> "Your item arrived at the Post Office at 5:23 am on July 11, 2014 in Fairy Godchild City. The Postal Service expects to deliver the item on Friday, July 11, 2014. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later."
> 
> Well isn't that nice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Now just keepimg ,y fingers crossed that the Fairy Godchild receives everything undamaged and enjoys it as mkuch as I enjoyed gathering it! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This is what I'm worried about, I stuffed that damn box so tight that I just hope everything gets there safely.


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 11, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I wish I could say that I was hopeful about getting my box today but there has been no fairy messages delivered to yours truly. My FGM might just be incredibly sneaky though, but I don't know...
> 
> I'm definitely curious to see who my FGM is though because I really have no clue. I've been so focused on school lately that I've been kind of mindlessly visiting MUT.


Pretty sure I'm not getting one today either - I haven't received any Fairy Messages to tell me that I need to plan to check my mailbox. I've been so busy too, it must be that time of year or something!


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 11, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> This is what I'm worried about, I stuffed that damn box so tight that I just hope everything gets there safely.


FWIW, my husband (sells lots of stuff on eBay) says you're always better with a smaller box that fits the items closely than a larger box with a lot of "stuffing" but where the items might shift around or the box crushed.  I'm sure it will be fine!

Sounds like another big reveal day -- can't wait to see them!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jul 11, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Those are way cool!!!! Major props!! And chocolate coconut granola you say??? Your FGC is a lucky lady!!!  Do you have a recipe you can share??


It was super easy! I use a general granola recipe like this:

Mix 4 parts dry ingredients in one bowl

Mix 1 part wet ingredients + seasoning in another bowl 

Mix wet and dry together and put on a baking sheet with parchment paper

Bake in 300 deg oven for about a half hour stirring a few times

Let cool/dry out of oven before putting in bag or container

For the dry ingredients I used my usual granola base of old fashioned rolled oats, rice crispies (adds a good texture to the oats), rinsed raw quinoa (adds good flavor, crunch, PLUS protein!). Then as a bonus I also included unsweetened coconut flakes. 

For the wet ingredients I used canola oil and honey (I don't measure, so I'm not totally sure the proportions, maybe about 3/5 oil, 2/5 honey?). Then for flavor added unsweetened cocoa powder and salt to taste. (The salt is key! It brings out the chocolate favor more.) I usually include brown sugar in it too, but my FGC is trying to eat less sugar so I skipped it, and I must say it's still really good without the sugar! I might skip the sugar more often...

If you decide to make other custom flavors, some people like to add chocolate (or peanut butter, etc.) chips or dried fruits. To do that it would be an extra step to toss it with the cooked granola immediately after it comes out of the oven but before it is cooled. 

Yikes, sorry that was so long! Hopefully my ramblings aren't too confusing.... let me know if you have questions!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 11, 2014)

@@pooteeweet213  those are sooo pretty! LOVE them!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 11, 2014)

My FGC's box is waiting for her at her house!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Oooo tonight is going to be a fun night to see all the reveals!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm a total creep, I keep stalking my FGC's profile to see if she's online because if she's online then maybe she's home....


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 11, 2014)

Another day, another empty mailbox. Oh well, since the last day to ship is Monday, I can't imagine having to wait much longer.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 11, 2014)

IMPORTANT MESSAGE! TODAY IS 7/11! THEREFORE, IT IS FREE SLURPEE DAY!

We now return you to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 11, 2014)

meaganola said:


> IMPORTANT MESSAGE! TODAY IS 7/11! THEREFORE, IT IS FREE SLURPEE DAY!
> 
> We now return you to your regularly scheduled programming.


I wish we had a 7/11 by us, I miss the slurpee store.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 11, 2014)

you GUUUUUUUYYYYYYSSSSS!!!!!  Since I'm home visiting family, I actually had someone to rope into watching my kids while I went to the eye doctor! :laughing:    I now have contacts for the first time in OVER TWO YEARS.  And, the office I go to price-matches online deals, so I got a whole year supply of my (stoopid astigmatism) contacts for $150!

And seriously, where is a dancing banana when I need one? Gonna have to settle for "woot" guy  :w00t:


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 11, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> you GUUUUUUUYYYYYYSSSSS!!!!!  Since I'm home visiting family, I actually had someone to rope into watching my kids while I went to the eye doctor! :laughing:    I now have contacts for the first time in OVER TWO YEARS.  And, the office I go to price-matches online deals, so I got a whole year supply of my (stoopid astigmatism) contacts for $150!
> 
> And seriously, where is a dancing banana when I need one? Gonna have to settle for "woot" guy  :w00t:


That's excellent! I understand your pain about not having anyone to watch your kids, this is a constant struggle of mine and thus the reason nothing ever gets done.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm not even participating in this exchange and I can't wait for the reveals today!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 11, 2014)

I kind of want to hang out here all day today. I've had a crazy couple of weeks and hardly any playtime  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I did go and get my hair chopped off...again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 11, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I kind of want to hang out here all day today. I've had a crazy couple of weeks and hardly any playtime  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I did go and get my hair chopped off...again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You look so pretty!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 11, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> You look so pretty!


Aw, thanks! (I'm totally wearing one of the necklaces my FGM made me, by the way.)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 11, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Aw, thanks! (I'm totally wearing one of the necklaces my FGM made me, by the way.)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Those necklaces were so cute! You wear them well!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 11, 2014)

@yousoldtheworld  Super cute!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 11, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Aw, thanks! (I'm totally wearing one of the necklaces my FGM made me, by the way.)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


YAAAAAAAYYYY!!!


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 11, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I know, I mean in all seriousness we could abandon the thread as soon as we received ours but what fun would that be?


I highly doubt that we could abandon the thread. They barely were able to keep us out of the Santa thread months after that ended.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 11, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> Got back from vacation at the beginning of this week and I'm STILL catching up to my MUT threads! Haven't read the reveals yet, but finally caught up enough to post here. I'll be shipping today or tomorrow! Yesterday, I finally finished my diys for my FGC! I made homemade (and healthy!) chocolate coconut granola and silk turban style headbands! So excited to send out!


Those headbans are amazing!  Your FGC is a lucky lady!  They are so bright and colorful perfect for summer!


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 11, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> I highly doubt that we could abandon the thread. They barely were able to keep us out of the Santa thread months after that ended.


Lol thread eviction. Move it along ladies, don't care where ya go but ya can't stay here


----------



## klg534 (Jul 11, 2014)

I got engagement photos taken and used stuff from the FGM! Thanks! Loving the tarte lipsurgance!!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 11, 2014)

I think of the Secret Santa chat thread as a big old slumber party, and this one is summer camp.  We need a year-round slumber party/summer camp/coffee klatch thread outside of the Secret Santa area!  Sometimes I think most of the reason we were all-fired gung ho for a midsummer swap was just to have this thread going.  Since this one seems specific to the gift exchange given its location within the Secret Santa subforum, newbies not participating in it might not realize exactly what's going on in here.

Anyway.  I'm going to spend my evening going through Gwynnie Bee picking out potential dresses for my neighbors' wedding.  I have multiple dresses hanging in my closet that I've never worn (and I can't wear them to this or anything else because they don't fit anymore!), and I'm not a dress person, so I don't really want to *buy* one because I would only be wearing it to this one thing, and I don't have anything August-afternoon-wedding appropriate, so this seems like a good time to try out this service.  I've been thinking about it for quite a while anyway.  And while I'm looking at clothes to add to my queue there, I'll watch _Hemlock Grove_ and be cranky because it's supposed to get up near 100 degrees tomorrow.  I do not like the heat.  At all.  At least I have an air conditioner in my bedroom this year.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 11, 2014)

Are we aware of any reveals that should be occurring tomorrow? Sundays going to be such a long day since there won't be any deliveries that day.


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm still waiting on my FGC to post her reveal. It was delivered yesterday but I don't know if it arrived ok. Hoping that she posts her reveal tomorrow.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 11, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I'm still waiting on my FGC to post her reveal. It was delivered yesterday but I don't know if it arrived ok. Hoping that she posts her reveal tomorrow.


I am also waiting on my FGC to post her reveal... :scared:


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 11, 2014)

I think there are a couple of ladies who said they have received theirs but cannot yet post a reveal. I would never be able to leave such tempting boxes lying around even for an hour without opening them---heck, I am lucky if I don't have all my packages opened by the time I leave the parking lot of the post office!


----------



## gemstone (Jul 11, 2014)

@@tgooberbutt &amp; @ Thanks so much y'all !!!!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 11, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Are we aware of any reveals that should be occurring tomorrow? Sundays going to be such a long day since there won't be any deliveries that day.


I think I saw @@nikkimouse 's FGC will get her gift tomorrow so hopefully she posts!  But Sunday will be a sad day of empty mailboxes and eagerly anticipated Monday reveals!


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 12, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I think I saw @@nikkimouse 's FGC will get her gift tomorrow so hopefully she posts!  But Sunday will be a sad day of empty mailboxes and eagerly anticipated Monday reveals!


Yes my fgc should get hers tomorrow and I'm sure she will post she has been very patient and very egar. I so excited I think im more excited then I was to get my own gift. I just hope she likes it.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 12, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> Yes my fgc should get hers tomorrow and I'm sure she will post she has been very patient and very egar. I so excited I think im more excited then I was to get my own gift. I just hope she likes it.


I hope its me and I hope its one of those kittens! Hahahah. I just want to play with kittens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 12, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> I highly doubt that we could abandon the thread. They barely were able to keep us out of the Santa thread months after that ended.


We could always start a "Waiting for(Secret) Santa" thread until we can start the "real" Secret Santa thread.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 12, 2014)

Alas, I got a fairy message! My package won't be here until the 18th though so y'all should keep me entertained with reveals! I can hardly wait to see who my FGM is, you're a sneaky, sneaky girl!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 12, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> Got back from vacation at the beginning of this week and I'm STILL catching up to my MUT threads! Haven't read the reveals yet, but finally caught up enough to post here. I'll be shipping today or tomorrow! Yesterday, I finally finished my diys for my FGC! I made homemade (and healthy!) chocolate coconut granola and silk turban style headbands! So excited to send out!


Those headbands are so pretty! and chocolate coconut granola sounds yummy.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 12, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> In other exciting news, last night I received a nomination letter for the Alpha Beta Gamma Honor Society!
> 
> It's exciting because I feel like my hard work is paying off and it's going to give me so many more scholarship opportunities to complete my Bachelor's. Also, hello job applications and resume! You bet your cute butt I'll be adding that to my list of accomplishments!


Congrats!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 12, 2014)

Happy Saturday! WAKE UP YOU GUYS!  I got a present!  My FGM is @@nikkimouse!  I still have to open the box so head to the reveals in a bit!  I just woke up and had to make myself presentable so I can take photos!  Here is the sneak peak of the awesome I have to open



Spoiler


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 12, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Happy Saturday! WAKE UP YOU GUYS!  I got a present!  My FGM is @@nikkimouse!  I still have to open the box so head to the reveals in a bit!  I just woke up and had to make myself presentable so I can take photos!  Here is the sneak peak of the awesome I have to open
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unleash the kittens!!!!

ETA: Ahhhh I get so excited for reveals!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 12, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Happy Saturday! WAKE UP YOU GUYS!  I got a present!  My FGM is @@nikkimouse!  I still have to open the box so head to the reveals in a bit!  I just woke up and had to make myself presentable so I can take photos!  Here is the sneak peak of the awesome I have to open
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ITS SOOOO PRETTYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 12, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Happy Saturday! WAKE UP YOU GUYS!  I got a present!  My FGM is @@nikkimouse!  I still have to open the box so head to the reveals in a bit!  I just woke up and had to make myself presentable so I can take photos!  Here is the sneak peak of the awesome I have to open
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay you got it!!!!!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jul 12, 2014)

MY FGC'S BOX IS OUT FOR DELIVERY.  OUT FOR DELIVERY, I REPEAT.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 12, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> MY FGC'S BOX IS OUT FOR DELIVERY.  OUT FOR DELIVERY, I REPEAT.


Exciting! Can't wait for the reveal!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 12, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> MY FGC'S BOX IS OUT FOR DELIVERY.  OUT FOR DELIVERY, I REPEAT.


Let's tell her mailman/woman to hurry it up!  We NEED REVEALS!  Don't they understand?!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jul 12, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I kind of want to hang out here all day today. I've had a crazy couple of weeks and hardly any playtime  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I did go and get my hair chopped off...again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Love your hair cut, you look gorgeous!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 12, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> We could always start a "Waiting for(Secret) Santa" thread until we can start the "real" Secret Santa thread.


Yes! or just a thread we can all hang out in. I love the ladies on this thread.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 12, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Happy Saturday! WAKE UP YOU GUYS!  I got a present!  My FGM is @@nikkimouse!  I still have to open the box so head to the reveals in a bit!  I just woke up and had to make myself presentable so I can take photos!  Here is the sneak peak of the awesome I have to open
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disney princess! :wub:


----------



## meaganola (Jul 12, 2014)

If you've seen this, you're following me on Instagram, but I just *had* to post it here. Time travel at its finest.

I'm not seeing either of these for various reasons, though. I'm seeing _Snowpiercer_. And the people next to me have an *adorable* German shepherd service dog.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 12, 2014)

Dear FGM: 

If my box arrives next week I wont be able to get it from our mail box because the hubby is working nights and we are far. I should be able to pick it up the week after. That is also the week we have family coming over from the states. The hubby suggested  I open my package after our guest leave but I would rather not wait. They will just have to see me rolling in my pretties. :rotfl:


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 12, 2014)

Yay loving the reveals, between Z's attitude today and the "present" Pup brought to my back door I needed some happythis Sat.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 12, 2014)

I know, right? What's with TODAY, today?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 12, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I know, right? What's with TODAY, today?


LUCAS. My favorite, ever. 

ETA: I love you so much right now. 

ETA again: Assume you're quoting my favorite movie and it's not just a weird coincidence!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> LUCAS. My favorite, ever.
> 
> ETA: I love you so much right now.
> 
> ETA again: Assume you're quoting my favorite movie and it's not just a weird coincidence!


Who knows where thoughts come from? They just appear!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 12, 2014)

Ugh and I forgot I had asparagus in the fridge, thankfully it was dollar store asparagus but still I hate to waste. I'm ready for bed, seriously.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 12, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Ugh and I forgot I had asparagus in the fridge, thankfully it was dollar store asparagus but still I hate to waste. I'm ready for bed, seriously.


Glad I'm not the only one ready for bed already. 

I've been laying in bed since 4 PM perusing Pinterest and watching Harry Potter with my dog. But I think if I closed my eyes for a minute, I'd be out until morning.   :blink:


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 12, 2014)

If I'd let myself, I'd be going to bed at 6 when I get off work every night for the last 3 months or so. Old age, maybe!


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 12, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I kind of want to hang out here all day today. I've had a crazy couple of weeks and hardly any playtime  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I did go and get my hair chopped off...again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ooohh girl! That color is banging. Love it!


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I know, I mean in all seriousness we could abandon the thread as soon as we received ours but what fun would that be?


Yea that wouldn't be fun. I love seeing what goodies the other ladies received.


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one ready for bed already.
> 
> I've been laying in bed since 4 PM perusing Pinterest and watching Harry Potter with my dog. But I think if I closed my eyes for a minute, I'd be out until morning.   :blink:


To be fair I've been up since 2 I can't wait til hubby is home and I can get a real night's sleep. Z is the only reason my schedule is even semi-normal.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 12, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> Ooohh girl! That color is banging. Love it!


Oh, thanks...it's my natural color, I always used to dye it various shades of browns and dark reds, but all natural the last couple of years  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 12, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Yea!!!!! It was wonderful shopping for you and as I am allergic to most creams/lotions, I had a ton of good ones in my stash just waiting to be loved. I know you love your polishes, but I wanted to try to meet your other needs/wants. I am so glad that we did this! It just would not be the same without you!
> 
> Oh, in case you did not know ladies, the plant is an Iris from my garden.





puppymomofthree said:


> Yea!!!!! It was wonderful shopping for you and as I am allergic to most creams/lotions, I had a ton of good ones in my stash just waiting to be loved. I know you love your polishes, but I wanted to try to meet your other needs/wants. I am so glad that we did this! It just would not be the same without you!
> 
> Oh, in case you did not know ladies, the plant is an Iris from my garden.


I am glad that you and @@DonnaD could participate. It wouldn't have been the same without you ladies.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 12, 2014)

For some reason, I keep thinking today is Sunday!  No clue why.  I have a traditional M-F office job, so it was a very nice realization that it's actually Saturday, aside from the knowledge that I'm going to have to deal with *another* day of 90+ degree weather.  *And* a cuddly kitty.  It's 92 both inside and outside!  We do not need to share body heat!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 12, 2014)

Where are the other reveals?? My mail had a VS order and an etsy order so thank god I have some pretties to tie me over til next week! I just have a bad case of ants in the pants when it comes to gifts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my bday is exactly 30 days away but everyday I ask my bf what he's getting me. We always stay up and do presents at midnight because neither of us can wait.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 12, 2014)

I don't know where all the new reveals are, it seems like we are missing a few (my FGC included). Mostly I hope she's alright and that everything arrived safely, but I'm also antsy to find out how she likes everything. @@elizabethrose said her FGC's gift was delivered today too, didn't she? I need to live vicariously through those with gifts already, rip into those bad boys, let us see whatcha got!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 12, 2014)

meaganola said:


> For some reason, I keep thinking today is Sunday!  No clue why.  I have a traditional M-F office job, so it was a very nice realization that it's actually Saturday, aside from the knowledge that I'm going to have to deal with *another* day of 90+ degree weather.  *And* a cuddly kitty.  It's 92 both inside and outside!  We do not need to share body heat!


I swear the only time my cat wants to cuddle is when it's miserably hot in our house. I don't know what I've done to make him despise me but he makes sure to remind me whenever he gets the chance.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 13, 2014)

Ugh, melting!  I need to go to bed where the AC lives!  But something just happened in _Hemlock Grove_ that reminded me of this:

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2013/12/20/sunday-review/dialect-quiz-map.html?_r=0

It's a quiz that uses the dialect (what's that grassy area in the middle of the street?) and pronunciation (aunt vs ant) you use to predict the closest big city to where you're probably from.  My number one city:  Portland/Vancouver, where I was born and raised.  Number two:  Seattle, where I moved for college and stayed for sixteen years before moving... back to Portland.  Number three:  Tacoma, which, based on my friends from there, seems to be almost a hybrid of Portland/Vancouver and Seattle.  It will also show the least similar cities:  For me, those are Jackson, MS; Baton Rouge, LA; and Providence, RI.

(And I call bullshit on the idea that no one on the West Coast refers to carbonated sweetened beverages as "pop."  I've lived in the Pacific Northwest my entire life, and I didn't know anyone who called it "soda" until I hit college and started meeting people from places east of the Pacific time zone.)

(Also, is anyone else watching the second season of _Hemlock Grove_ this weekend?  I'm on episode eight right now.  There are ten episodes.  I started watching this morning.  I think I'll be finishing this season tomorrow, although I'll finish this episode before I go to bed.  SO MUCH CRAZY.)


----------



## gemstone (Jul 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ugh, melting!  I need to go to bed where the AC lives!  But something just happened in _Hemlock Grove_ that reminded me of this:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2013/12/20/sunday-review/dialect-quiz-map.html?_r=0
> 
> ...



I am so excited to watch the second season of hemlock grove, the first season was such a crazy/nonsense sh*t show and I love "good/bad" television.


----------



## LadyK (Jul 13, 2014)

If I am anyone's FGC there were no boxes in the mail yesterday.  Sometimes my post office puts things as delivered and then doesn't bring them until the next post day.  I will post as soon as it comes!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 13, 2014)

You guys!  SO EXCITING!  IT'S COOL AND RAINY!  It was originally supposed to get up in the mid-90s today.  It's currently 66 degrees!  I love the smell of petrichor in the morning!  Or afternoon, evening, or night.  If I disappear, it will most likely be due to lightning doing bad things to my internet connection.  (I'm still trying to get the warm air out of my apartment, though, because I want as much cool air in here as possible before it starts getting hot.)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 13, 2014)

Where are the rest of the reveals?  :wassatt:

Please, please, please, please, please at least pop in to let everyone know you got your package when it's delivered. Pictures and gushing and whatnot can wait (we realize some people have lives outside of MuT), but for the sake of your Fairy Godmother's sanity, post something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 13, 2014)

Also, I sincerely hope this isn't a surprise to anyone, but just as a reminder *the deadline for mailing out packages is tomorrow, July 14th*! Unless you worked something out previously with @magicalmom. 

This is going to be such an exciting week!!


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 13, 2014)

I can't wait to see all the pretties this week!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm excited for this week.  I was notified by fairy that my package will be a little later than everyone else's, but I'm okay with that.  I guess something my FGM ordered for me arrived to her broken &amp; bless her heart, she is getting a new one soon.  She told me she could mail my package early, but I hated to make her ship two separate boxes so she is sending it when the order arrives safe &amp; sound. . . . I'm just excited someone is thinking of me.

SO . . . . since I won't be getting anything for a little bit, let's see all those pretty reveals ladies.  I'm depending on you all to show me all the pretties until my own arrives.  ;-)

There should be a TON this week!!  I'm SO SO SO SO excited to see what everyone gets!


----------



## Deareux (Jul 13, 2014)

If I'm anyone's FGC, I'm just popping in to say that nothing was delivered this weekend. So perhaps sometime next week? I'll definitely post whenever it arrives.


----------



## LadyK (Jul 13, 2014)

My birthday is Wednesday so a little part of me hopes my gift comes then.  The other part of me has the patience of a three year old and wants to stalk my postman.


----------



## Donna529 (Jul 13, 2014)

I will be stalking this week too So exciting!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 13, 2014)

Is it tomorrow yet? I'm ready for some more reveals. Not having any today made the day seem SO long!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 13, 2014)

This has been such a long, lonely day lacking reveals... FGC, where are you? You've had your box since Friday, save us from sadness and post your reveal. *hint*hint*hint*


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 13, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> This has been such a long, lonely day lacking reveals... FGC, where are you? You've had your box since Friday, save us from sadness and post your reveal. *hint*hint*hint*


I'm waiting on my FGC as well. She got the box on Thursday, she's been online but I still don't know if it arrived ok. I hope everything's ok with her, but it makes me kinda sad that she hasn't even acknowledged she received it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 13, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I'm waiting on my FGC as well. She got the box on Thursday, she's been online but I still don't know if it arrived ok. I hope everything's ok with her, but it makes me kinda sad that she hasn't even acknowledged she received it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that would make me sad too...I hope everythings ok! You can always use a fairy to see whats up?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 13, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I'm waiting on my FGC as well. She got the box on Thursday, she's been online but I still don't know if it arrived ok. I hope everything's ok with her, but it makes me kinda sad that she hasn't even acknowledged she received it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This is how I'm feeling exactly, I do hope she's okay but it's quite a bummer that there has been no acknowledgment of the box getting to her safely.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 13, 2014)

I declare this the week of no sadness!

I need to make sure to remember to put the car in park before I make a mad dash to the door once I see my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Happy early birthday @@LadyK!!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 13, 2014)

Dear FGM: 

The minute I receive my box I will scream from the rooftops and let you know I got it.

Oh and dancing may or may not be involved too. ldlad:


----------



## angienharry (Jul 13, 2014)

I still have my FGM box of goodness on my night stand. I consult the box every morning and every evening to see what awesomeness I can use. I don't want to ever finish it. Just seeing it every morning makes me happy. Today I tried the bumble and bumble curl cream and my hair looked awesome. Might be a new holy grail item!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 14, 2014)

Was just browsing the 'Most Liked Content' page &amp; I LOVE how many of them are our reveals!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/best-content/


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hooray it's a mail day!!!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 14, 2014)

Gah my FGC gift is out for delivery!  I hope she posts when she gets it.  It has been agonizing watching it go from here to there!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 14, 2014)

Forgot to mention it, on Friday I kept being told that I looked great and was thrilled, but surprised...until I remembered that I was wearing a highlighter and blush provided by my two FGM's!!!!  That made me feel doubly thrilled!  :wub: Love you ladies!


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 14, 2014)

Dear FGM: Please don't forget to send me a Fairy Message letting me know my box is on the way and when I should expect it otherwise it may sit in the clutches of the Post Office for days waiting for me to pick it up!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jul 14, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Gah my FGC gift is out for delivery! I hope she posts when she gets it. It has been agonizing watching it go from here to there!


Mine too! I'm so proud of how it came out, I really hope she likes it! She doesn't post much, so I'm nervous she won't post the reveal right away and I won't know if it arrives okay. I'm just so anxious/excited!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh gosh, I am so excited to see some reveals! Also, I am so freaking excited to get my box this week! Hurry up little box, come to mama, I promise to make you comfortable here and take good care of you! There's also a really fuzzy ginger kitty who wants to make you his new home, cooooommmmmmeeee toooooo ussssssss.


----------



## LadyK (Jul 14, 2014)

I have to go to work today.  Sigh.  So if my box shows as delivered, don't worry FGM!  I will be home this evening to post.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 14, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I have to go to work today.  Sigh.  So if my box shows as delivered, don't worry FGM!  I will be home this evening to post.


Work schmerk! Do you really need to work today? Hahahaha


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 14, 2014)

Also, it's midterms week already and I really need something to motivate me, receiving my present and seeing the reveals will be my savior!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 14, 2014)

Itssssssssss herrrrrreeeeeeee! This is a big arse box!!!! Ill post pictures as soon as I stop squeeling! @@lovepink you are one sneaky lady!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 14, 2014)

Just a picture for size reference! Yes, that's my entire stovetop covered by this giant box!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 14, 2014)

@ Yay! Now I can stop obsessively refreshing the tracking. I have been so distracted at work wanting to know if it was delivered! And I did not try to be sneaky! The USPS lied and said it would be delivered on wednesday! Yesterday the tracking said it was In springfield mass so I panicked until I googled and saw that is 2 hrs ish from you and assumed that is the hub! Cant wait to see what you think!


----------



## angienharry (Jul 14, 2014)

***Running over to the reveal thread...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 14, 2014)

So so so excited for more reveals, ahhhh I love this


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 14, 2014)

Now that all the packages should have gone out by today, I can safely talk about mine without being much of a spoiler.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am going to warn my FGC that my gifts aren't wrapped nearly as prettily as most of these others. This is because the kids at work who helped me make your craft also wanted to help wrap! So...things are just kind of chilling in some tissue paper...but it was done with love and they were so proud! lol.

And also, I had 2 things for you (a snack and an item) that I totally forgot to put in the box. D'OH. So, you'll probably get a snack and the item in the mail at a later date, or something! Forgive my forgetfulness!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 14, 2014)

You guys, YOU GUYS!! My magical box of wonder is on it's magical carpet ride to me!!! I'm so excited!!!! :w00t: !!!!!  EEEEKkk!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 14, 2014)

I've been patiently waiting &amp; checking my mailbox like a madwoman this week.  Nothing came today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Jul 14, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Now that all the packages should have gone out by today, I can safely talk about mine without being much of a spoiler.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I am going to warn my FGC that my gifts aren't wrapped nearly as prettily as most of these others. This is because the kids at work who helped me make your craft also wanted to help wrap! So...things are just kind of chilling in some tissue paper...but it was done with love and they were so proud! lol.
> 
> And also, I had 2 things for you (a snack and an item) that I totally forgot to put in the box. D'OH. So, you'll probably get a snack and the item in the mail at a later date, or something! Forgive my forgetfulness!


I suck at wrapping so I use a lot of tissue paper and the "roll it up and twist the ends like candy" method.  That's super sweet that the kids at your work helped you wrap.  I love that you involve them in your gifts.  I'm sure your FGC will love it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 14, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I suck at wrapping so I use a lot of tissue paper and the "roll it up and twist the ends like candy" method.  That's super sweet that the kids at your work helped you wrap.  I love that you involve them in your gifts.  I'm sure your FGC will love it!


Ha, well we are always looking for new crafts and things to do, and they helped me make cards for my penpals and they really got excited about that (being kids with special needs in a facility, they don't get much opportunity to do things for others, so when they do, they feel so good, it's so sweet) and so I figured they'd get excited about this, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And they did! "Presents in the mail?? Yay!!"

My FGC is a pretty lovely person, so I'm sure she'll appreciate the love they put into it, even if it isn't as fancy as some of the other gifts!


----------



## LadyK (Jul 14, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Work schmerk! Do you really need to work today? Hahahaha


The hard part is that I make my own hours for my research.  I have to write myself a schedule or I would just stay home all the time.  I'm such a procrastinator without a schedule.  Luckily my research involves a lot of down time so I can keep up on reveals during the day!!


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 14, 2014)

I got a message from a Fairy on Saturday that my package is on it's way! I'm so excited! My mail was already delivered today, so I hope tomorrow is the day. I can't wait!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

To my FGC: please, please, please let me know that you received my package ok.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 14, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Now that all the packages should have gone out by today, I can safely talk about mine without being much of a spoiler.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I am going to warn my FGC that my gifts aren't wrapped nearly as prettily as most of these others. This is because the kids at work who helped me make your craft also wanted to help wrap! So...things are just kind of chilling in some tissue paper...but it was done with love and they were so proud! lol.
> 
> And also, I had 2 things for you (a snack and an item) that I totally forgot to put in the box. D'OH. So, you'll probably get a snack and the item in the mail at a later date, or something! Forgive my forgetfulness!


That is so awesome that your kids at work help you wrap, Im sure your FGC will love it!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 14, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I suck at wrapping so I use a lot of tissue paper and the "roll it up and twist the ends like candy" method.  That's super sweet that the kids at your work helped you wrap.  I love that you involve them in your gifts.  I'm sure your FGC will love it!


Yup, thats how I pretty much wrap everything.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 14, 2014)

Im so glad for reveals today! I need a dose of happy. I had a pretty crappy day. This morning instead of going to sleep when the hubby came home from work I had to deal with a huge mess in the kitchen. Our sink got clogged and on top of that one of the pipes was leaking so I had water coming out of the top and bottom of the sink. Poor hubby had to pick up the spare mop and help me mop out the water. About half an hour and a few broken nails later it was under control. It was a huge disaster and we didnt get much sleep, so  thankful its fixed now.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 14, 2014)

Ahhhhhhhhh!!!! My FGM is so sneaky!!!! It's already here!!!! Ahhhhhh!!!! Happy face sunshine  !!!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 14, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh!!!! My FGM is so sneaky!!!! It's already here!!!! Ahhhhhh!!!! Happy face sunshine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> !!!
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Yay!  Open it, open it, open it!  Can't wait to see the reveals!  I will make popcorn!!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 14, 2014)

OMG the inside of the box smells like candy!!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 14, 2014)

I dropped off my FGC's package today! She should get it on Thursday (I apologize in advance for the poor wrapping-job)! I hope that you love it (I have gift-giving anxiety)!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 14, 2014)

Is it bad that I'm thinking about starting my secret santa wishlist/hint list already? haha. I feel like I always do a terrible job on the lists, and I take forever to get them made, and I can never think of all of the things I've thought "oh, I should put this on my wish list" when I actually sit down to do it! Maybe that would be remedied by working on it for MONTHS. haha.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 15, 2014)

I got a note that my gift should arrive on Wed!! Thank you FGM, I could nearly pee from excitement!! ***Kermit flail***


----------



## LadyK (Jul 15, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> I got a note that my gift should arrive on Wed!! Thank you FGM, I could nearly pee from excitement!! ***Kermit flail***


I saw this post and told my husband:  "These are my people"


----------



## meaganola (Jul 15, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I saw this post and told my husband:  "These are my people"


Gooble gobble!  We accept you!  One of us!  Gooble gobble!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 15, 2014)

@@meaganola Oh my God! Ted Brownings "Freaks!", a favorite movie of mine.


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 15, 2014)

So excited! My gift is on its way!!!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 15, 2014)

Anyone expecting packages today?? I'm so excited to see more reveals!

@@bonita22 did you ever hear from your FGC?


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 15, 2014)

@ same here. Me and a friend are giving each other a heads up whenever we notice there is a new reveal hahaha. It's fabulous having makup addicted friends that have the same interest as you and do not think you are odd but have a fun hobby, such as stalking people and making them presents, just like these lovely ladies here.


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 15, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Anyone expecting packages today?? I'm so excited to see more reveals!
> 
> @@bonita22 did you ever hear from your FGC?


She messaged me last night. She got it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

She said she would post her reveal later today.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 15, 2014)

my FGC's package is moving across the country on the back of a single snail. c'mon usps.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 15, 2014)

@

Maybe this could be a unit for speed: Unlimited Snails Per Second


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 15, 2014)

My box has shipped! Eek! I'm kinda super excited! The fairy said it should be here Friday!!!!! I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 15, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> My box has shipped! Eek! I'm kinda super excited! The fairy said it should be here Friday!!!!! I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!!


My wings are blushing!  I helped make @@trekkersangel excited!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 15, 2014)

Ahhh I'm going to be so sad when all of these reveals are over.

In other news, my facebook keeps mistaking me for @CheshireCookie and asking me to tag myself as her. Long lost sister! hahah.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 16, 2014)

A few days ago a fairy told me I should be receiving my package today! Hopefully it is still on schedule  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jul 16, 2014)

Cant wait for more reveals!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm having so much fun with my goodies.  Everything is still all spread out over the dining room table and I pick out something new each day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  The manga mascara brush is HUGE and adds really good volume!

Can't wait to see the rest of the reveals! You ladies have been SOO creative with your gifts!!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 16, 2014)

It's here!!!! I just my box from my FGM @@yousoldtheworld!!!  I'm off to open it and take pictures!!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 16, 2014)

All the pictures are on my phone and I'll do my best to get my husband to upload them later today. I'm crying too hard to type descriptions right now.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 16, 2014)

Yay so glad you got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 16, 2014)

YAY! My package arrived!  My FGM was Morgan AKA @@Elizabeth Mac and she spoiled me so much!  She may be the fairest godmother of them all :wizard: (Uh oh, fighting words? :lol:   ) Honestly, I am so overwhelmed by this gift.  She was so generous and thoughtful.  I took pictures and will make my way over to the reveal thread.

edited to fix error!


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 16, 2014)

My mail just came and no package. Hopefully tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Donna529 (Jul 17, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> My mail just came and no package. Hopefully tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me also..I feel like a little kid looking for the mail truck lol.


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi Fairy God ladies-just a few more reveals and our summer fairy swap will be over-wah woh..

I was wondering if there was a way we could pass the time together till we get our Secret Santa assignments. (I realize that some of you are participating in the summer swap as well)

Would anyone like to participate in a traveling box swap? Like the traveling pants movie, just with pretties...Just thinking of ways to keep the happy endorphin levels going!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 17, 2014)

MissRoe said:


> Hi Fairy God ladies-just a few more reveals and our summer fairy swap will be over-wah woh..
> 
> I was wondering if there was a way we could pass the time together till we get our Secret Santa assignments. (I realize that some of you are participating in the summer swap as well)
> 
> Would anyone like to participate in a traveling box swap? Like the traveling pants movie, just with pretties...Just thinking of ways to keep the happy endorphin levels going!


There are circular swaps going on over in the swaps area! I think it would be fun to do flash mini themed swaps, like a back-to-school swap or a Rainy Days of Autumn swap, with shorter turnaround times and a limit of, say, twenty participants, but I don't know whether there would be any interest or even if MUT rules would allow that.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 17, 2014)

We need to develop the MUT slumber party thread under the SS umbrella--somewhere where we can hang between swaps, have our mask parties, and talk about our lives etc!


----------



## LadyK (Jul 17, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> We need to develop the MUT slumber party thread under the SS umbrella--somewhere where we can hang between swaps, have our mask parties, and talk about our lives etc!


I love the idea of a slumber party thread.  I missed everyone between secret santa and midsummer.


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 17, 2014)

ok, my box of biohazard goodies is out for delivery...I sure hope my FGC is sitting by the mailbox...

and I also hope she has great bladder control and a box of tissues (if she's a cryer)


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 17, 2014)

meaganola said:


> There are circular swaps going on over in the swaps area! I think it would be fun to do flash mini themed swaps, like a back-to-school swap or a Rainy Days of Autumn swap, with shorter turnaround times and a limit of, say, twenty participants, but I don't know whether there would be any interest or even if MUT rules would allow that.





puppymomofthree said:


> We need to develop the MUT slumber party thread under the SS umbrella--somewhere where we can hang between swaps, have our mask parties, and talk about our lives etc!





LadyK said:


> I love the idea of a slumber party thread.  I missed everyone between secret santa and midsummer.


yes, yes, and more YES!!


----------



## LadyK (Jul 17, 2014)

I keep finding excuses to go home early and see if my box came.  Today I volunteered to drive my brother somewhere just so I had an excuse to leave work late enough in the day so I can't really go back.  My brother thinks it's out of love, we all know I just want to stalk the mail man.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 17, 2014)

I always think of our group as a big slumber party!


----------



## utgal2004 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi FGM, just so you know, I'm working really long hours this week and weekend and next week. Do you mind sending a fairy when you ship or you know box was delivered? I want to make sure if postal carrier didn't put it in my mailbox that I coordinate picking it up from my leasing office and they usually don't tell us when I have a box. Thanks!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 17, 2014)

MissRoe said:


> ok, my box of biohazard goodies is out for delivery...I sure hope my FGC is sitting by the mailbox...
> 
> and I also hope she has great bladder control and a box of tissues (if she's a cryer)


I'm really excited to see this reveal! I'm dying to see what the biohazard thing is! So whomever gets this box today, you must post pictures immediately!!!!


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 17, 2014)

utgal2004 said:


> Hi FGM, just so you know, I'm working really long hours this week and weekend and next week. Do you mind sending a fairy when you ship or you know box was delivered? I want to make sure if postal carrier didn't put it in my mailbox that I coordinate picking it up from my leasing office and they usually don't tell us when I have a box. Thanks!


Hi FGM!

I hope your box of pretties shows up soon!! I'm so loving my "fresh" perfume today!! xoxo


----------



## meaganola (Jul 17, 2014)

Okay, gang, I came up with a name for the off-season thread. Next step to be completed tonight when I'm on my laptop instead of my phone: Figuring out where it will be.


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 17, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Okay, gang, I came up with a name for the off-season thread. Next step to be completed tonight when I'm on my laptop instead of my phone: Figuring out where it will be.


go @@meaganola go @@meaganola....


----------



## angienharry (Jul 17, 2014)

Yes,yes,yes to the mini swap idea, to the slumber party idea. All of it!!


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 17, 2014)

As I was searching for a "circular swap", which they seem clique-ish to me, I found out that the Summer Fairy Swap for next summer is already a go!! Yay!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 17, 2014)

MissRoe said:


> As I was searching for a "circular swap", which they seem clique-ish to me, I found out that the Summer Fairy Swap for next summer is already a go!! Yay!!


Awww!  We love you @@MissRoe and you are totally a part of our inner circle!   :wub:


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 17, 2014)

meaganola said:


> There are circular swaps going on over in the swaps area! I think it would be fun to do flash mini themed swaps, like a back-to-school swap or a Rainy Days of Autumn swap, with shorter turnaround times and a limit of, say, twenty participants, but I don't know whether there would be any interest or even if MUT rules would allow that.


I never see any openings to join those.  Seems like they last for months and months and then exchange the boxes with the other regional groups so new people can't really get in.  Would love a slumber party group too though!!!


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 17, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Awww!  We love you @@MissRoe and you are totally a part of our inner circle!   :wub:


:hugs3:


----------



## Donna529 (Jul 17, 2014)

Mail came and gone, nada. Maybe tomorrow


----------



## LadyK (Jul 17, 2014)

How many reveals are left?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 17, 2014)

I left my list at home, so I'm not sure. Eight, maybe?


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 17, 2014)

I saw my mailman turning into my street, so I ran outside. He cruelly bypassed my house  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

FGM I'm going to be out if town until Tuesday. Can you please send me a fairy message the day it's out for delivery so I can call my mom and have her put it inside  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Jul 17, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I saw my mailman turning into my street, so I ran outside. He cruelly bypassed my house  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> FGM I'm going to be out if town until Tuesday. Can you please send me a fairy message the day it's out for delivery so I can call my mom and have her put it inside  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jul 17, 2014)

I am anxiously waiting for it to be Monday and the hubby can go check our mail. I keep wondering if my box of pretties is all alone waiting to be loved by me.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 17, 2014)

No box for me today!!!!   But in other news...I BOUGHT A FREAKIN WEDDING DRESS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 17, 2014)

Ooooh I love wedding dresses, PICS or it didn't happen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 17, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> No box for me today!!!!   But in other news...I BOUGHT A FREAKIN WEDDING DRESS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


How exciting!  I agree with @@tweakabell I would love to see pictures!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 17, 2014)

wedding dress photo! I didn't buy the veil though.



Spoiler


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 17, 2014)

Awwww you look so pretty!!! I love the bottom.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh!  Congratulations!  I'm not usually big on wedding dresses, but that is a gorgeous dress, and you're absolutely beautiful in it!  (Good call on not getting that veil, too.  I can't put my finger on why, but it just doesn't look quite right with that dress.)  (You *do* know we expect to see wedding pictures once the big day is all over and done with, right?)


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 17, 2014)

You look beautiful!  Such a pretty dress!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 17, 2014)

@@Sheeeeeelby You're so beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## LadyK (Jul 17, 2014)

I love that dress. You look beautiful!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 17, 2014)

@@Sheeeeeelby

Love the dress!  So pretty!  And I agree with @@meaganola that dress needs one of those little caps with the veil from the 20's, 30's or 40's whatever decdade those were big in lol.  Congrats on picking a dress!  Wedding planning is stressful but fun!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 17, 2014)

Update on the slumber party thread:  It's created and will be pinned in this Secret Santa subforum!  Since it's something to fill the time between the exchanges, this seemed like the best place for it.  But!  I'm keeping it locked until Midsummer and Summerswap are over so the discussion in these threads don't get confused and meander over there when people mean to post in the currently-running exchange threads.  Once the summer exchange dust settles, then both groups can combine over there and wait anxiously for Secret Santa!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 17, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Update on the slumber party thread:  It's created and will be pinned in this Secret Santa subforum!  Since it's something to fill the time between the exchanges, this seemed like the best place for it.  But!  I'm keeping it locked until Midsummer and Summerswap are over so the discussion in these threads don't get confused and meander over there when people mean to post in the currently-running exchange threads.  Once the summer exchange dust settles, then both groups can combine over there and wait anxiously for Secret Santa!


Yay!  So excited! 

ETA: Thank you for putting it together!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 17, 2014)

Thank you ladies!! It was such a spur of the moment decision! The local bridal store here is closing up their business &amp; selling inventory. I had been there previously &amp; they had the dresses I loved on file. The one dress I picked was in the window display so I never got to try it on until today &amp; I loved it!! We actually weren't planning on having the wedding next year due to $$$ but now that I have the dress, we HAVE to get married next year!!      

Actually I might not even wear a veil anyway. But maybe just a nice little headband!


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 17, 2014)

You know what they say, that the best things come in small packages! @@ttanner2005 was my FGM.



Spoiler



The funny thing is I almost bought the Beauty Protector in a Birchbox order I couldn't quite pull the trigger on, and the polishes are shades I don't have yet! (This is huge since I must own 42eleventy1111111 polishes) I adore glass files and can never have enough - they're everywhere, and this is the perfect purse size!



Thank you so much, I love it all!

ETA: I could have sworn this was the reveal thread. Ooopsie.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 17, 2014)

HOUSEKEEPING!  Just a little FYI (I don't think this even needs a heads-up at this point):  I'm unpinning the survey thread.  Since we're almost done with reveals, we really don't need that pinned any more, and we're starting to have so many pinned items that pretty much every active thread in this subforum is pinned now, and it just doesn't make sense to keep that one pinned any more.  I'm leaving the Fairy thread pinned until all packages have landed, though, just in case anyone needs a last-minute fairy!  We *do* still have ten reveals left, after all!


----------



## LadyK (Jul 18, 2014)

It's HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It looks like the post office mangled the box so I'm hoping everything is okay.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 18, 2014)

Can't wait to see more reveals, I've been kind of in and out on MUT the past couple days due to it being Midterms week! Ughhhh, miss you all!


----------



## LadyK (Jul 18, 2014)

SQUEE!  @@heath67013 you are AMAZING!!!  Heading over to the reveal thread once I stop cry-laughing enough to take pics.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 18, 2014)

Yay, I'm back online!  We had a volunteer thing for work today, so I had my phone completely off.  It was a pretty cool thing that I will put behind a spoiler due to length and VERY LARGE PHOTO: 



Spoiler



We went to an elder (but not really) day care facility to basically hang out, do a craft project, and eat lunch with clients of the facility.  This particular place serves people with traumatic brain injury, dementia, frontal lobe damage, etc., mostly over 60, but they have some clients in their 30s, (which is why it's "not really" an elder day care facility).  Some people have impulse control issues due to their brain injuries, some have motor control problems, and some have both.  The craft:  Flipflop planters to hang on the fences!  We were in groups of two, and we painted little terra cotta pots to go in the flip-flops.  I have a photo!  The one I ended up painting (there's a reason *I* painted it instead of sharing the painting duties with my partner) is the green-with-blue-dots-and-blue-with-green-dots one on the top row:







The reason I did almost all of the painting is because it turned out my partner has motor skills problems.  She painted the blue band around the top and then told me to finish it.  Okay, can do!  I told her she was the art director.  I asked her if she wanted the bottom part green, and she did, so it was painted green.  She told me to paint the bottom of the pot orange, so the bottom of the pot is orange.  She wanted a certain spot painted blue, so it was painted blue.  I asked her if she wanted contrasting dots over the blue and green, and she did, so that's what happened (I used the handle of the paint brush/sponge as a dotter.  Someone asked where I got the idea.  Doing my nails!  They asked if I meant hammer-and-nails.  No, silly, manicures!).  I love the color combination.  I might do my nails like this over the weekend!

ANYWAY.  If you have the chance to volunteer at one of these sorts of centers, do it!  The main reason they like to get volunteers to come in is for socialization.  That's it.  Just sitting, chatting, and being around with new faces.

(Oh, and we also did some chair tai chi because that's one of the things they do every day.  It seems that the University of Oregon has done some research into cognitive therapy, and tai chi helps the right and left halves of your brain work together,  In the kinds of clients they have, this is *very* important.  And it's chair-based because a lot of their clients have balance issues -- because brain trauma -- or are in wheelchairs.  I had never done it before, so I hadn't realized how meditative and calming it is!  I might have to look into finding a class or instruction something-or-other so I can start doing it at home.)

One weird thing:  There was a guy there who looked vaguely familiar.  I finally decided he looked kind of like a cross between Joseph Gordon-Levitt and Anthony Kiedis.  So.  I was chatting with one of the staff members because she thought I looked familiar (yeah, I get that *all over* the states of Oregon and Washington.  Let's just say that my grandmother had a *lot* of half-brother and half-sisters that no one knows anything about), and all of a sudden I felt someone giving me a backrub.  I thought it was one of my coworkers, which would have been an odd thing for one of them to do, but whatever.  It turned out that it was the aforementioned hybrid guy.  ALL of my coworkers noticed before I did -- and every single one of them commented on it.  I think he must have been one of the "impulse control issues" clients that the volunteer coordinator told us about at the start of the session. 



Okay.  Wow, I get chatty when I can't post for a few hours!  Time to go grocery shopping and then come back home so I can post my Modmother reveal and then settle in for a weekend of apartment cleaning!  I should have done that last weekend, but it was *far* too hot to move, so I didn't.  This weekend is going to be *much* cooler.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> No box for me today!!!!   But in other news...I BOUGHT A FREAKIN WEDDING DRESS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> wedding dress photo! I didn't buy the veil though.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Thats a beautiful dress, you will be a gorgeous bride.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Update on the slumber party thread:  It's created and will be pinned in this Secret Santa subforum!  Since it's something to fill the time between the exchanges, this seemed like the best place for it.  But!  I'm keeping it locked until Midsummer and Summerswap are over so the discussion in these threads don't get confused and meander over there when people mean to post in the currently-running exchange threads.  Once the summer exchange dust settles, then both groups can combine over there and wait anxiously for Secret Santa!


Cant wait to hang with all you ladies on that thread!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Can't wait to see more reveals, I've been kind of in and out on MUT the past couple days due to it being Midterms week! Ughhhh, miss you all!


Good luck on all your midterms.


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 18, 2014)

My mom checked my mail and my package was delivered today yay! I'm a little sad that I'm not home to open it, but I will do so as soon as I get home on Tuesday. My mom says it's from Wisconsin, so I think I know who my FGM is. I'm so excited can't wait of get home and open it  Thanks FGM!!!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yay, I'm back online!  We had a volunteer thing for work today, so I had my phone completely off.  It was a pretty cool thing that I will put behind a spoiler due to length and VERY LARGE PHOTO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats so nice of you to volunteer!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 19, 2014)

so I'm getting an early start on my SeSa list already so I don't forget the things I've already been thinking of, and it is currently looking like my santa could just go shopping at @meaganola's house. LOL.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 19, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> so I'm getting an early start on my SeSa list already so I don't forget the things I've already been thinking of, and it is currently looking like my santa could just go shopping at @meaganola's house. LOL.


Heh.  And I'm currently (as in literally sitting here right this minute with the box open on my lap and the spreadsheet open in the window behind MUT) inventorying my BPAL collection to put it up for sale, too! 

(I have *way* more perfume oil than I can ever wear, plus my scent tastes have changed dramatically over the past few years, *plus* a lot of this stuff is decanting circle leftovers I would never have bought in the first place if it hadn't been for the circles.)

ETA:  Did I mention that, if my kiddo's wishlist is amenable to this, I plan to go full indie for Secret Santa?  That plan has changed slightly:  I plan on going full *local* indie.  This means I can pick from Geek Chic Cosmetics, Shiro, Haus of Gloi, Arcana, and Portland Black Lipstick Company.  And almost definitely more.  Those are just the ones I can name off the top of my head when I *should* be going to bed.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I'll be placing a Haus of Gloi order as soon as I finish up some of these Lush and Pacifica goodies from you and @@slinka !  Just reading the descriptions gave me grabby hands!  I DEFINITELY want to try the Pumpkin Butter and the Bubbling Scrubs.  

Cozy Sweater sounds yummy, so do Litchi Milk Tea and Twice as Nice.  And maybe something in Picaroon for the hubs.  Or really, just ALL OF THE THINGS.  I can't wait to see their fall line!


----------



## LadyK (Jul 19, 2014)

You guys have made me realize that I really need to explore local makeup companies.  I know Benefit is in SF but I'm not sure I think of them as "indie".  I love the idea of starting the SeSa list now.  I am so bad at making wishlists I always feel bad for whoever gets me.  

This morning has been so fun.  I played with some of my goodies and am loving the Manga mascara.  I am also blown away by my new blush brush it is so soft and really good at picking up and putting down color.  Now I'm wearing my new favorite necklace and sitting down to sew with a mug of lemon ginger tea from my FGM.  Such a lovely day.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 19, 2014)

LadyK said:


> You guys have made me realize that I really need to explore local makeup companies. I know Benefit is in SF but I'm not sure I think of them as "indie". I love the idea of starting the SeSa list now. I am so bad at making wishlists I always feel bad for whoever gets me.


You can go into etsy and search in the cosmetics area by location!  San Francisco:

https://www.etsy.com/browse/home-garden/bath-beauty/cosmetics/?ship_to=US&amp;locationQuery=5391959&amp;displayedLocation=San%20Francisco%2C%20California%2C%20United%20States

Oakland:

https://www.etsy.com/browse/home-garden/bath-beauty/cosmetics/?ship_to=US&amp;locationQuery=5378538&amp;displayedLocation=Oakland%2C%20California%2C%20United%20States

Berkeley

https://www.etsy.com/browse/home-garden/bath-beauty/cosmetics/?ship_to=US&amp;locationQuery=5327684&amp;displayedLocation=Berkeley%2C%20California%2C%20United%20States

Or wherever!


----------



## slinka (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm not sure there are any indie/local companies where I reside. I honestly can't even find locally-made goods here, which is odd....I thought for sure the middle of nowhere would provide some old ladies crafting things or something. Although I suppose I never looked (been on a no-buy sans for my modchild). It'd be super neat if there is one- plus it'd give me a reason to drive to SLC, assuming if there is one, they're _probably_ in SLC. I know I would be.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 19, 2014)

slinka said:


> I'm not sure there are any indie/local companies where I reside. I honestly can't even find locally-made goods here, which is odd....I thought for sure the middle of nowhere would provide some old ladies crafting things or something. Although I suppose I never looked (been on a no-buy sans for my modchild). It'd be super neat if there is one- plus it'd give me a reason to drive to SLC, assuming if there is one, they're _probably_ in SLC. I know I would be.


There is nothing made around me except some goats milk/honey soaps and lip balms. In fact, I havent found anything makeup related other than lipbalm and nail polish made in all of Indiana on Etsy or elsewhere!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 19, 2014)

It's Saturday night and I'm home with no plans!  (as usual, the glamorous Mommy Life, y'all!)

DID SOMEONE SAY MASK PARTY!?? WHO'S WITH ME!?







Also, three cheers to me for figuring out how to resize photos on Photobucket!  :king:

ETA:  Tonight's mask brought to you courtesy of @@meaganola - she sent a Michael Todd Pumpkin mask in the Modmother Exchange, so I dug out my old tube to use up!!!  I was using it regularly for awhile, then got a new tube of Origins Charcoal and well... new pretties and all that.  Also, this mask does make my skin SERIOUSLY tingle!  I was feelin' the burn, but now my skin is SO SOFT!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 19, 2014)

Ooh, I want to join in with a charcoal/mud mask (whoops, originally typed that as "musk"), but it's so hot that it would never dry.  I would just sweat it off!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think I'm going to go take a nice cool shower, watch something on Netflix while I do my nails (Rainbow Honey Deep Heart Sea over Zoya Pinta sounds like a good plan), and work on my Maze of Games book this evening.


----------



## LadyK (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm in for a mask party as soon as I eat dinner.  The baby turns into a little hulk in my tummy if I don't eat on time.  :lick: So this green guy isn't hulk but I think I like him better.  

I love the shirt you are wearing in your mask pic @ !!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 19, 2014)

i'm going to make some homemade mac and cheese -- whats your preference, baked or just stovetop?


----------



## LadyK (Jul 19, 2014)

meaganola said:


> You can go into etsy and search in the cosmetics area by location!  San Francisco:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/browse/home-garden/bath-beauty/cosmetics/?ship_to=US&amp;locationQuery=5391959&amp;displayedLocation=San%20Francisco%2C%20California%2C%20United%20States
> 
> ...


Thanks!!  I found a company really close to me that makes mineral glosses for lip and eye.  I think I'm going to get their sample set.


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 19, 2014)

Can't mask right now, getting my hair did


----------



## elizabethrose (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm in for a mask party! Do I want to do the one @ sent me a long time ago or a LUSH one?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 19, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> i'm going to make some homemade mac and cheese -- whats your preference, baked or just stovetop?


I haaaate baked mac and cheese! (Well, unless it's the boxed processed crap that stays creamy, but just has that crumb topping.)Stovetop all the way, for me!


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 19, 2014)

Aw I love it with the baked cheese crust on top but I like the creaminess of stove top stovetop and then fry cheese on top lmao


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 19, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Aw I love it with the baked cheese crust on top but I like the creaminess of stove top stovetop and then fry cheese on top lmao


Now thats what I'm talking about!!

have you been to Squeeze-Inn? I used to live near there and boooy do I dream about that skirt of cheese sometimes...well, I guess thats why I'm in WI now right?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 19, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I haaaate baked mac and cheese! (Well, unless it's the boxed processed crap that stays creamy, but just has that crumb topping.)Stovetop all the way, for me!


lol ok good!!! it was between buying the "Kraft Homestyles" for the sake of baking OR making it myself. I'll make it myself and keep it on the stove  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 19, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Now thats what I'm talking about!!
> 
> have you been to Squeeze-Inn? I used to live near there and boooy do I dream about that skirt of cheese sometimes...well, I guess thats why I'm in WI now right?


I haven't but just looked it up there's one in roseville. Might have to take Hubby, definitely his kind of food!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 19, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> lol ok good!!! it was between buying the "Kraft Homestyles" for the sake of baking OR making it myself. I'll make it myself and keep it on the stove  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I actually like the Homestyles, surprisingly enough! But I rarely buy them. Then again, I'm one of those weirdos who only eats things like mac and cheese and potatoes when I have a very specific craving.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 20, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I actually like the Homestyles, surprisingly enough! But I rarely buy them. Then again, I'm one of those weirdos who only eats things like mac and cheese and potatoes when I have a very specific craving.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh totally me too. Mac and cheese is a very specific craving that only hits once in a while. I actually don't think I like it? I'll crave Mac and cheese and order it when I'm at a restaurant and it never hits the spot... I think when I crave Mac and cheese I really want easy mac or just regular ol craft!

Tonight's Mac and Cheese was a success according to the boyfriend. It was a bit too rich for me (lol see?) but still really good. I followed the pioneer woman's recipe but definitely didnt put the whole pound she was requiring!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 20, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I haven't but just looked it up there's one in roseville. Might have to take Hubby, definitely his kind of food!


Oh WOW I had no clue they opened so manyy locations ! I remember going to the original location (on Fruitridge) and boy... That place really lives up to it's name. Definitely a tiny, tiny space with huge burgers. I think they moved to the Power Inn location maybe 5 years ago, it must've been right before I left for college. I think they put the original location's building inside the new location.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 20, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Aw I love it with the baked cheese crust on top but I like the creaminess of stove top stovetop and then fry cheese on top lmao


Im drooling over here!


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 20, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> i'm going to make some homemade mac and cheese -- whats your preference, baked or just stovetop?


Baked with crawfish and andouille sausage. Now that's some good eating!


----------



## angienharry (Jul 20, 2014)

Made baked Mac and cheese from scratch last night. It was delish, especially on day 2


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 21, 2014)

meaganola said:


> You can go into etsy and search in the cosmetics area by location!  San Francisco:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/browse/home-garden/bath-beauty/cosmetics/?ship_to=US&amp;locationQuery=5391959&amp;displayedLocation=San%20Francisco%2C%20California%2C%20United%20States
> 
> ...


I was not aware of this. Well there is something to fill my afternoon lol thanks


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 21, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> i'm going to make some homemade mac and cheese -- whats your preference, baked or just stovetop?


I will take mac and cheese in any way lol. We have a place here called cheeseology. They put the stuff in a cast iron pan and bake it with different toppings,  themed such as "the hill" for Italian and so on. Sooooo good. Makes me wonder if I should buy the creamy boxed ones and pop them in the oven with some crumbles after they are cooked. Can you tell I am ready to go and eat lunch? lol


----------



## LadyK (Jul 21, 2014)

I like mac'n'cheese but my favorite thing is risotto.  My husband makes it a lot and it is the yummiest thing to come home to.  My favorite kinds he makes are a pesto risotto and a ham and pea risotto.  Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## utgal2004 (Jul 21, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I like mac'n'cheese but my favorite thing is risotto.  My husband makes it a lot and it is the yummiest thing to come home to.  My favorite kinds he makes are a pesto risotto and a ham and pea risotto.  Mmmmmmmmm


I want the recipe for ham and pea risotto! That sounds delicious!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 21, 2014)

Im dying to see more reveals!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 21, 2014)

How many reveals to go?


----------



## LadyK (Jul 21, 2014)

utgal2004 said:


> I want the recipe for ham and pea risotto! That sounds delicious!


It shall be yours!! (Where is the smiley face riding the horse when you need him?)

I'll send it with the letter I'm working on.   :flowers:


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 21, 2014)

Well I know that my FGC should be revealing her package very soon!


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 21, 2014)

angienharry said:


> Made baked Mac and cheese from scratch last night. It was delish, especially on day 2


With all this mac and cheese talk I made bake mac and cheese from scratch tonight.  So yummy!


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 21, 2014)

Today I took a bath using the Karma bath melt from my FGM, along with some of a Karma bubble bar I had, then I used my Karma shower jelly from my FGM, and my Karma solid shampoo from my FGM, and after the bath used my Karma Kream.  OMG!  I took a bath this morning and still am sparkly!  I love it.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 21, 2014)

LadyK said:


> It shall be yours!! (Where is the smiley face riding the horse when you need him?)
> 
> I'll send it with the letter I'm working on.   :flowers:


I miss all of the lost emoticons!  it's not the same without them. RIP dancing purple elephant


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm sad there haven't been any reveals today! Since there are so few reveals left I've been trying to figure out who my fgm is and I think I have it down to 5 people so I was hoping for a reveal or two to knock the list down so I could easier stalk and maybe figure out what I'm getting! I may or may not be a crazy person .... And also secretly glad that my fgm had to ship late so my craziness could come out. It's just like how I like when my birchboxes don't come early so I can look through all of the box combos and try to figure it out myself.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 22, 2014)

I have been catching up on the last couple pages and now my stomach is grumbling for mac and cheese.

Because this is the thread where we share things, I made an offer on a house today! I'm so nervous/excited/jittery/everything right now.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 22, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I have been catching up on the last couple pages and now my stomach is grumbling for mac and cheese.
> 
> Because this is the thread where we share things, I made an offer on a house today! I'm so nervous/excited/jittery/everything right now.


Congrats!  It is both terrifying and exhilarating at the same time!  Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 22, 2014)

OMG that's WONDERFUL, congrats!

I didn't make mac and cheese but I did make cheesy garlic fries with a crap-ton of garlic and they were AMAZING!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks ladies!

Um, YUM! I might just dream about garlic cheese fries tonight. Clearly I need to get up and get myself something delicious to eat right now.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 22, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I have been catching up on the last couple pages and now my stomach is grumbling for mac and cheese.
> 
> Because this is the thread where we share things, I made an offer on a house today! I'm so nervous/excited/jittery/everything right now.


Congrats, hope all goes well!


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 22, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I have been catching up on the last couple pages and now my stomach is grumbling for mac and cheese.
> 
> Because this is the thread where we share things, I made an offer on a house today! I'm so nervous/excited/jittery/everything right now.


Congrats! That's awesome. Hope it all goes smoothly for you.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 22, 2014)

Yay, it's raining today! It's supposed to rain tomorrow, too! I'm a little bummed it's not supposed to rain this weekend as well (I wanna cocoon! It's not doable when it's more than 75!), but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## LadyK (Jul 22, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I have been catching up on the last couple pages and now my stomach is grumbling for mac and cheese.
> 
> Because this is the thread where we share things, I made an offer on a house today! I'm so nervous/excited/jittery/everything right now.


Congrats!  I hope you get it!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 22, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I have been catching up on the last couple pages and now my stomach is grumbling for mac and cheese.
> 
> Because this is the thread where we share things, I made an offer on a house today! I'm so nervous/excited/jittery/everything right now.


Fingers crossed you hear back quickly and with good news! I remember how stressful that was.  Hopefully there is a macaroni and cheese celebration in your near future  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 22, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I have been catching up on the last couple pages and now my stomach is grumbling for mac and cheese.
> 
> Because this is the thread where we share things, I made an offer on a house today! I'm so nervous/excited/jittery/everything right now.


So exciting! I hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 23, 2014)

Our offer was accepted! Now to get through the rest of the process. I'm so excited though!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 23, 2014)

@bellatrix42  My boss is going through the flip side of this:  They're selling their house!  And she had a neighbor ask about how they hung a basket on one particular railing, and she had a nice, hearty round of crying because that railing was where they hung (among other things) the banner of support when their son was sent into a warzone and a welcome-home banner when he came back, and it's where he hung up the banner when he proposed to his now-wife, and now they're not going to have that railing any more.  (I offered the services of my father, a retired timber cutter, because he *must* still have at least one chainsaw laying around.)


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 23, 2014)

The sellers of the house that I am buying are an older couple and the original owners (~20 years) of the house. I'm guessing that they are going through a lot of what your boss is going through right now. I'm a nostalgic person myself, and I can imagine that it could get emotional. It would actually be slightly hilarious and awesome to successfully take the railing and keep it as a memento.


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 23, 2014)

@ congrats!!

We made welcome home treats for hubby, can you tell z got to roll them in sugar?


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 23, 2014)

Yay for new house contracts and happy homecomings!

@ -- hope all goes quickly and smoothly. It's an adventure to buy a new house.

@@tweakabell -- can't begin to imagine all the happy in your house tonight!


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 23, 2014)

Z has a "show" ready for when he comes home tomorrow. I'm going insane making sure we have everything ready for tomorrow. Time can't go fast enough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jul 24, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> @ congrats!!
> 
> We made welcome home treats for hubby, can you tell z got to roll them in sugar?
> 
> ...


She's too cute!


----------



## angienharry (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm so excited. We are in Missouri for family day and BCT graduation for my son. So proud of him!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 24, 2014)

I got the most amazing (and unexpected!) thank you card &amp; gift from @@angienharry today (well, yesterday now)!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Seriously made my day/week/month!!   :wub:  THANK YOU ANGIE!!!!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 24, 2014)

angienharry said:


> I'm so excited. We are in Missouri for family day and BCT graduation for my son. So proud of him!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats &amp; enjoy your time!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I got the most amazing (and unexpected!) thank you card &amp; gift from @@angienharry today (well, yesterday now)!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Seriously made my day/week/month!!   :wub:  THANK YOU ANGIE!!!!


Thats so sweet!


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 24, 2014)

I don't think this thread can hold anymore happy hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 24, 2014)

angienharry said:


> I'm so excited. We are in Missouri for family day and BCT graduation for my son. So proud of him!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You made it through!!!! Graduation day is the best! Tell your son not to spend all of his money now that he's free. lol


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 24, 2014)

angienharry said:


> I'm so excited. We are in Missouri for family day and BCT graduation for my son. So proud of him!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 24, 2014)

Yea!  I love having my daily dose of happiness from this thread!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 24, 2014)

angienharry said:


> I'm so excited. We are in Missouri for family day and BCT graduation for my son. So proud of him!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations, i am sure you are proud. Sorry about the odd weather here by the way (;


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 24, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Z has a "show" ready for when he comes home tomorrow. I'm going insane making sure we have everything ready for tomorrow. Time can't go fast enough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Your house must be buzzing from excitement today! I hope you all have a beautiful "welcome home" gathering today!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 24, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> Our offer was accepted! Now to get through the rest of the process. I'm so excited though!


That's great news! I am excited for when we finally get to go and pick out a house. Once all our work stuff is situated. I hope all goes smooth for you from here on.


----------



## LadyK (Jul 24, 2014)

Loving all the happiness on here!


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 24, 2014)

Ugh trying to sleep in while Z does her morning homework is like participating in the world's most sadistic spelling bee.

"We see you're just settling back in bed, spell....... sick"

" Tweakabell, wake up, it's the bonus round!"


----------



## meaganola (Jul 24, 2014)

Ugh, the ads on the mobile version of the site keep showing tacos today. I want tacos! But I want a specific kind of taco, and I am not about to make those tonight. They're a Saturday food for me if I have to make them myself. I need to clear out my freezer and make a big batch of taco meat for days like this!


----------



## wadedl (Jul 24, 2014)

It looks like quite an eventful day yesterday! Yay!

It was the first day of school in our city yesterday. My daughter was so happy to have a 2nd year with her favorite teacher, my son turned 12 and had an amazing 1st day of 7th grade at a new to him charter school, he bought birthday ice-cream (I offered him any cake from anywhere in addition but he refused) and then over to comic con, its crazy out there. I managed to find street parking a block away somehow. Thank you no parking until 5 sign!

Anyone in the area its worth the drive over  even if you can't get in.  Or completely avoid the downtown craziness like I will try to do for the but I know I have to pick kids up Saturday. The outside has an obstacle course, a viking area, a hello kitty house, angry birds personalized shirt printing, hair and nail area... 

I even managed an hour and a half inside comic con. It was too busy inside for my tastes and that was preview night.

I already got a "Do I have to go to school?" from my exhausted daughter today. My son was too tired to even complain. Whoops!


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 24, 2014)

Received my FGM's package today! Thank you so much @@luckyme502 for the thoughtful package! I'll head-on over to the reveal thread now    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Jul 26, 2014)

So sad to see this winding down!  Although I haven't been posting too much lately, because I have been making major life decisions!  I decided to apply to grad school to get my masters in teaching/art education.  This probably will mean a big move for me (my alma mater is the only school in the Baltimore that has a program for this- but it is VERY expensive and I've been advised to go other places).  I will feel really heart broken to leave Baltimore (a lot of people hate my city, but I really love it and feel like I am betraying it a little by leaving) but it might mean that I'm moving closer to one of you! I'm applying to UGA, Temple, GMU, and VCU so any Philadelphia/Richmond/Fairfax/DC/Athens/Atlanta people hellloooo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 26, 2014)

gemstone said:


> So sad to see this winding down!  Although I haven't been posting too much lately, because I have been making major life decisions!  I decided to apply to grad school to get my masters in teaching/art education.  This probably will mean a big move for me (my alma mater is the only school in the Baltimore that has a program for this- but it is VERY expensive and I've been advised to go other places).  I will feel really heart broken to leave Baltimore (a lot of people hate my city, but I really love it and feel like I am betraying it a little by leaving) but it might mean that I'm moving closer to one of you! I'm applying to UGA, Temple, GMU, and VCU so any Philadelphia/Richmond/Fairfax/DC/Athens/Atlanta people hellloooo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


THIS IS SO EXCITING!!!!! i'm pretty sure my boyfriend's sister will be going this route too!


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 26, 2014)

gemstone said:


> So sad to see this winding down!  Although I haven't been posting too much lately, because I have been making major life decisions!  I decided to apply to grad school to get my masters in teaching/art education.  This probably will mean a big move for me (my alma mater is the only school in the Baltimore that has a program for this- but it is VERY expensive and I've been advised to go other places).  I will feel really heart broken to leave Baltimore (a lot of people hate my city, but I really love it and feel like I am betraying it a little by leaving) but it might mean that I'm moving closer to one of you! I'm applying to UGA, Temple, GMU, and VCU so any Philadelphia/Richmond/Fairfax/DC/Athens/Atlanta people hellloooo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's scary to make big changes but exciting at the same time.  Also, I live five minutes outside of Philly! Eep!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 26, 2014)

And I live less than an hour from Richmond!!!!! . I need someone to go make up shopping with me!!!! ;-)


----------



## JC327 (Jul 26, 2014)

wadedl said:


> It looks like quite an eventful day yesterday! Yay!
> 
> It was the first day of school in our city yesterday. My daughter was so happy to have a 2nd year with her favorite teacher, my son turned 12 and had an amazing 1st day of 7th grade at a new to him charter school, he bought birthday ice-cream (I offered him any cake from anywhere in addition but he refused) and then over to comic con, its crazy out there. I managed to find street parking a block away somehow. Thank you no parking until 5 sign!
> 
> ...


Wow sounds like an exciting day! Hope your son had a great birthday.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 26, 2014)

gemstone said:


> So sad to see this winding down!  Although I haven't been posting too much lately, because I have been making major life decisions!  I decided to apply to grad school to get my masters in teaching/art education.  This probably will mean a big move for me (my alma mater is the only school in the Baltimore that has a program for this- but it is VERY expensive and I've been advised to go other places).  I will feel really heart broken to leave Baltimore (a lot of people hate my city, but I really love it and feel like I am betraying it a little by leaving) but it might mean that I'm moving closer to one of you! I'm applying to UGA, Temple, GMU, and VCU so any Philadelphia/Richmond/Fairfax/DC/Athens/Atlanta people hellloooo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Good luck!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 26, 2014)

Naughty doctors are telling me not so good news again!! They have been trying to get good views of my spine after my fall, but there was too much soft tissue damage--now they can see problems with my lower vertebrae (broken and pushed out of place)!! Such good news--thanks--and glad it only took you a month to figure it out!! Next time I am going to make them give me a morphine prescription and a bottle of tequila if they give me bad news...a little incentive to give good news!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. But for now there is my lovely deep bathtub and my bed to keep me happy--my bed now resembles the princess and the pea bed--13 inches of memory foam, 40 inches of an air mattress, topped with another three inches of memory foam--it is huge, but at least I can finally sleep without waking up constantly in tears from the pain.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 26, 2014)

Wishing happy and comfortable things for you, Princess @@puppymomofthree!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 26, 2014)

curlytails said:


> Wishing happy and comfortable things for you, Princess @@puppymomofthree!


Thanks sweetie! I feel a little silly on the huge bed, but comfort is definitely more important!


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 26, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Thanks sweetie! I feel a little silly on the huge bed, but comfort is definitely more important!


You do what you have to do to feel better, even if it means becoming a pampered princess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Feel better sweetie!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 26, 2014)

You guys are the best! Thanks for the support!


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 26, 2014)

Jumping from the ladder onto that bed must be a sight to see!

Glad you're getting to a diagnosis. Hope you make lots of progress quickly!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 26, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Naughty doctors are telling me not so good news again!! They have been trying to get good views of my spine after my fall, but there was too much soft tissue damage--now they can see problems with my lower vertebrae (broken and pushed out of place)!! Such good news--thanks--and glad it only took you a month to figure it out!! Next time I am going to make them give me a morphine prescription and a bottle of tequila if they give me bad news...a little incentive to give good news!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. But for now there is my lovely deep bathtub and my bed to keep me happy--my bed now resembles the princess and the pea bed--13 inches of memory foam, 40 inches of an air mattress, topped with another three inches of memory foam--it is huge, but at least I can finally sleep without waking up constantly in tears from the pain.


Sounds like a great excuse to wear a crown around the house! Hope things get better quickly for you!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 26, 2014)

@@puppymomofthree anything to make you feel better!  (Especially a tiara they always make me feel better!)  Definitely hoping you get some GOOD news soon, and we're always here to help entertain you!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 27, 2014)

Sigh. Yes, Weather Channel app, I am well aware that there is a VERY HIGH weed pollen count today. And now my very large kitty is off my lap, so I can go hit the Sudafed. (I still find it bizarre that you can go into Vancouver and buy pseudoephedrine -- the original Sudafed, now regulated due to its use in the production of meth -- *and marijuana* in stores now. Not the same stores, but, still, retail outlets. Plural. In Oregon, you need prescriptions for both. And we're more likely to get legalized recreational pot than non-prescription original Sudafed.)


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 27, 2014)

Back in my younger days when I was naive and stupid. I worked in a save-a-lot grocery store. This was before all of the regulations on Sudafed. It was as off the shelf for 99 cents a box. We used to have the guys come in and buy the whole case at a time. I didn't really have a clue as to what they were doing with it then. I'm checking them out and I ask what did they do with all of it. With a completely straight face the guy says I work on a tug boat and we buy thus much because we go up and down the river for long stretches of time. Okay sounded reasonable to me. Lol.

It wasn't for some time that I found out what they were using it for.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 27, 2014)

Whoa! The July COTM from Geek Chic Cosmetics was Gun Kata, based on the film _Equilibrium_. It's been on my to-watch list for ages, but I'm just now getting around to watching it. *How* did I drag my feet on it until now? Hyper-stylized futuristic dystopias are totally my thing!


----------



## LadyK (Jul 28, 2014)

Well, after hearing people talk about Hemlock Grove I had to check it out this weekend.  It is pretty weird but I definitely want to find out what happens.  I can see this one getting addictive.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh, man, sad face. I kicked off my day with a visit to Zadi's kitty's vet bill page. I want to go home and hug my own blue. What a cutie, and what a cutie who needs some help!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Naughty doctors are telling me not so good news again!! They have been trying to get good views of my spine after my fall, but there was too much soft tissue damage--now they can see problems with my lower vertebrae (broken and pushed out of place)!! Such good news--thanks--and glad it only took you a month to figure it out!! Next time I am going to make them give me a morphine prescription and a bottle of tequila if they give me bad news...a little incentive to give good news!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. But for now there is my lovely deep bathtub and my bed to keep me happy--my bed now resembles the princess and the pea bed--13 inches of memory foam, 40 inches of an air mattress, topped with another three inches of memory foam--it is huge, but at least I can finally sleep without waking up constantly in tears from the pain.


Hope you feel better soon! :hugs3:


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2014)

So checked mail today, no box yet.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   My mail better hurry up and fly here fast.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 30, 2014)

JC327 said:


> So checked mail today, no box yet.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   My mail better hurry up and fly here fast.


I am SO EXCITED for you to get yours! Saving the best for last   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 30, 2014)

Random driveby comment: I thought Shark Week started *this* weekend on the 3rd, but it's actually the following weekend on the 10th! I have a whole extra week to grow out my nails for my Shark Week nail wraps from Scratch! I don't even own a tv, so I don't actually watch any of it, but I'm getting excited about wearing the wraps.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 30, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Random driveby comment: I thought Shark Week started *this* weekend on the 3rd, but it's actually the following weekend on the 10th! I have a whole extra week to grow out my nails for my Shark Week nail wraps from Scratch! I don't even own a tv, so I don't actually watch any of it, but I'm getting excited about wearing the wraps.


I just bought the new shark fun soap from Lush in honor of shark week!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 31, 2014)

Somebody's package has FINALLY made it across the Atlantic!

*ducks and hides*


----------



## LadyK (Jul 31, 2014)

I've been waiting to see this one.  Yay for one more reveal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :wizard:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 31, 2014)

YYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is all.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 31, 2014)

Wahooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!   :mussical:


----------



## meaganola (Jul 31, 2014)

SO EXCITE!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 31, 2014)

Yay one more reveal! And then only a few months til Secret Santa.  I am not going to lie, I am already eyeing a few things here and there to buy lol


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 31, 2014)

One final reveal! BTW, I love you all and will miss you until we rendezvous at Christmas time!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 31, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> One final reveal! BTW, I love you all and will miss you until we rendezvous at Christmas time!


Hey there, not so fast! The slumber party starts tomorrow!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 31, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Hey there, not so fast! The slumber party starts tomorrow!


Gosh, I've been so in and out on here that I didn't even realize that was happening! WE SHALLLL SLUMBER IN GLORY AND AWESOMENESS!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 31, 2014)

YES MUST HAVE SLUMBER PARTY!!!!  Inaugural mask party tomorrow ladies???


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 31, 2014)

MASK PARTY!!! I'm coming!

Hmmmmmm, pumpkin, charcoal, or honey mask? What to do, what to do....


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 31, 2014)

Everyone, prepare you masks! I'll be using a sheet mask so that I can look like Jason Vorhees. lol


----------



## meaganola (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm thinking mud! I think I have a Queen Helene tube, and I know I have a GlamGlow sample if no QH.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hooray!


----------



## LadyK (Jul 31, 2014)

I have been waiting to try a mask from my FGM.  

Tomorrow is going to be exciting because Hubby and I get to find out if we're having a boy or girl!!!  

Too much happiness.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 31, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I have been waiting to try a mask from my FGM.
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be exciting because Hubby and I get to find out if we're having a boy or girl!!!
> 
> Too much happiness.


Yayy!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Jul 31, 2014)

So question for you guys.  

Hubby and I are talking about finding out the sex of the baby and then......not telling anyone.

We have a couple of relatives who are VERY excited (which is sweet) but are also making lots of plans for our baby that we aren't necessarily on board with.  Many of these plans are gender specific.  (If it's a girl, one relative has already promised her hand in marriage to a three year old boy.  I think she's serious)  There are even a few relatives who have set up play dates....for my unborn child!  

We kind of want to spend the next few months whispering "You can be whoever and whatever you want to be" at the baby.  We don't mind cute girl/boy clothes but don't want people making life choices for the baby before it's born.  

We love our families and don't want to offend anyone but it can be overwhelming.

Am I being crazy?  Any advice?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 31, 2014)

@@LadyK -- definitely not crazy at all. i went to an all girls high school and whenever a teacher was expecting, they kept names and gender under wraps (i think this started many years ago and then just kinda stuck among the staff). I think it was a brilliant idea and I would love to do the same when the time comes for me. One teacher was particularly strict about not telling the gender or name ideas for his son. The reason was that there are so many plans (like what you're going through) that people try to make, or so many assumptions (that she'll be a pretty girl or that he'll be a strong boy) that people will automatically push onto your baby.

The most striking argument for keeping it underwraps definitely had to do with names also. Names have so much significance! And the teachers at my school never told names because names have so many connections and judgement that come with it even before the lil baby is popped out - like Oh I would HATE the name Emerson because I had an ex-boyfriend with that name or Kate is SUCH a pretty name because of xyz - its unnecessary stuff to hear!

I do believe that my mom and my boyfriend's mom would think I was "robbing them of the experience" but I mean...they can wait. And its not like I really want an all pink nursery or an all blue wardrobe for my (pretend) baby anyway.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 31, 2014)

You could always tell everyone else you are waiting to find out and just keep it your secret!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 31, 2014)

So where's the party thread? I can't mask, but I want to hang out anyway.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 31, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> So where's the party thread? I can't mask, but I want to hang out anyway.


It opens this time-ish tomorrow to kick off the weekend! And you will know it by the sound of Limahl.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 1, 2014)

@@LadyK Absolutely understandable! I ave only a few people who I would tell because they would not plan meetings with the unborn child or arrange a marriabe lol. And I know they can keep their mouth shut. When my brother and his wife were expecting their first child last year, they told everyone the gender but the name was a secret until the child was born, which I found to be a great idea. Before birth everyone seems to want to give you advise of why the name you picked is not a great choice and why their idea is beter. I am sure there is a lot of gender related stuff as well. Do whatever makes you feel comfortable! And a bunch of gender neutral gifts are not bad eitehr, especially if you are planning for more children later on!


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 1, 2014)

@@LadyK - I would say do whatever makes you feel comfortable, there's nothing wrong with gender neutral gifts either. Those are usually the best colors. One thing I absolutely hate is the "pink is for girls, blue is for boys" stereotype. In fact, that's probably driven me to my general dislike of anything pink (other than nail polish), and I'm probably not the only one who this has happened to.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 1, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I am SO EXCITED for you to get yours! Saving the best for last   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I cant wait either!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 1, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> Somebody's package has FINALLY made it across the Atlantic!
> 
> *ducks and hides*


OMG!!!  I need a fainting couch. I have to wait until next week to get my package our post office is closed on weekends.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 1, 2014)

Still in shock lol


----------



## JC327 (Aug 4, 2014)

I wasnt able to get my package today. The hubbys bff arrived from the states today and we were not able to go. Hopefuly I can go soon and post my reveal.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 6, 2014)

So I finally was able to go get my box from the post office and let me just say i was blown away by all my gifts. My FGM @ is amazing!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 6, 2014)

YAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 6, 2014)

So excited for your reveal @@JC327!


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 6, 2014)

YAY! I'm so glad you were finally able to get it after all the shipping craziness.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 6, 2014)

Yay, you got it! Sad panda, this is the end!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 6, 2014)

Im super happy! i will be making my way to the reveal thread. Be prepared for lots of kitty photo bombs she seemed to think everything was for her. So sad this is over but very much looking foward to secret santa.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 6, 2014)

Kitty bombs are THE BEST!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 6, 2014)

OHmygosh YAYAYYAYAYAYAY!!!!!

I'm so sad that this is the end, but I am happy to declare that EVERYONE HAS RECEIVED THEIR GIFT!!!  

I am one happy Midsummer Fairy Queen!   :king:


----------

